#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Нюансы обетов бодхисаттвы.

## Нико

Из книги Его Святейшества Далай-ламы "Исцеление от гнева":

Однако если с кем-то обошлись очень плохо, и никто ничего не сказал или не сделал, это  может крайне неблагоприятно повлиять на обидчика. Подобная ситуация требует  противодействия.  В таких обстоятельствах мы, возможно, благодаря состраданию к обидчику и без порождения гнева или ненависти, можем встать на сильную позицию и  принять жёсткие меры. В действительности, один из обетов бодхисаттвы – это жёсткое противостояние в определённых случаях. И, если бодхисаттва не делает этого, когда того требует ситуация, -- это нарушение одного из его обетов.

----------

Lungrig (15.04.2012), Иван Денисов (14.04.2012), Мага (19.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.04.2012), Оскольд (14.04.2012), Пема Дролкар (14.04.2012), Сергей Хос (14.04.2012), Тант (16.04.2012), Шавырин (14.04.2012)

----------


## Dron

И?

----------

Иван Денисов (14.04.2012)

----------


## Нико

> И?


И что? Просто тема к размышлению

----------


## Топпер

> Из книги Его Святейшества Далай-ламы "Исцеление от гнева":
> 
> Однако если с кем-то обошлись очень плохо, и никто ничего не сказал или не сделал, это  может крайне неблагоприятно повлиять на обидчика. Подобная ситуация требует  противодействия.  В таких обстоятельствах мы, возможно, благодаря состраданию к обидчику и без порождения гнева или ненависти, можем встать на сильную позицию и  принять жёсткие меры. В действительности, один из обетов бодхисаттвы – это жёсткое противостояние в определённых случаях. И, если бодхисаттва не делает этого, когда того требует ситуация, -- это нарушение одного из его обетов.


А каков критерий, когда это действие нужно предпринять?

----------

Аминадав (14.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.04.2012)

----------


## Нико

> А каков критерий, когда это действие нужно предпринять?


Определённая ситуация. ))))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А каков критерий, когда это действие нужно предпринять?


Подскажет различающая мудрость (праджня) бодхисаттвы, рожденная из союза всеобъемлющего сострадания и знания пустотности всех феноменов.
А вот как поступают последователи тех школ буддизма, в которых эти категории не проповеданы - я не знаю.
 )))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.04.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> А каков критерий, когда это действие нужно предпринять?


Ну вот та самая история про монахов, которым пришлось моряков-грабителей в море выкинуть.
Как пример защиты Дхармы.
Или защита семьи и близких.

----------


## Greedy

Все мы знаем историю о женщине, потерявшей ребёнка, и как с ней поступил Будда.

Поэтому посострадать, посожалеть, войти в положение, согласившись со страдательным положением пострадавшего существа - это тоже не метод бодхисаттвы.
Также говорится, что бодхисаттва, который занимается только раздачей материальной помощи, со временем деградирует.

Бодхисаттва должен применять искусные средства. Т.е. делать так, чтобы возникшая ситуация стала возможностью для духовного роста существа.
Облегчать текущие страдания других, или учить мирским путям преодоления этих страданий - далеко не основное занятие бодхисаттвы.

Поэтому, вполне резонно, что с точки зрения общественной морали бодхисаттва может быть весьма грубым и циничным, когда он указывает такой путь духовного развития тому, кого обидели.
Быть совестью нации - это не та роль, которая нужна бодхисатте.

----------

Алевлад (15.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.04.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Бодхисаттва должен прежде всего предвидеть далекоидущий результат от такого рода защиты, не думая о себе, но думая равностно о пользе всех участников конфликта. Это самое трудное. Надо найти правильные слова, правильную позицию, иметь глубокое чутье и умение найти неординарное решение. Короче, мудрость нужна..ну, и нужно быть Джеймс Бондом или обладать чудесными способностями. надо не только знать искусные средства, но и уметь их грамотно применить.

У меня было неколько подобных ситуаций в жизни. В двух случаях полезнее было промолчать, чтобы не нарушить другие обеты. И вообще, обиженного человека от защиты только больше бы стали гнобить. Это было очевидно. Гораздо полезнее было с ним потом поговорить наедине. В третьем были избиты все заступники. Один полгода лежал в больнице. Никакой пользы никому это не принесло.

Для того, чтобы принимать жесткие меры по защите кого-то, надо обладать определенным авторитетом и властью, и можно нечаянно злоупотребить ими, а также многое зависит от личности обидчика. Если это какой-то очень крутой человек, сильно омраченный, то остановить его практически невозможно.  Он обидит и двоих, и троих, и десятерых, глазом не моргнув. 

Ну, а так каждая мать ежедневно разруливает подобные проблемы по отношению к своему чаду и к его друзьям. Пока она их сильнее и имеет средства их наказать и лишить удовольствий.

----------


## Топпер

> Ну вот та самая история про монахов, которым пришлось моряков-грабителей в море выкинуть.
> Как пример защиты Дхармы.
> Или защита семьи и близких.


Т.е. Барак Обама, бомбящий Ливию для избавления её от Каддафи - также может быть квалифицирован, как бодхисатта? Мотивация ведь благая была у него. По крайней мере так заявляют.

Или Джа-лама?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Т.е. Барак Обама, бомбящий Ливию для избавления её от Каддафи - также может быть квалифицирован, как бодхисатта? Мотивация ведь благая была у него. По крайней мере так заявляют.
> 
> Или Джа-лама?


Барак Обама защищал Мишель Обаму от напавшего в подворотне с ножом Муамара Каддафи? 
Или может быть он хотя бы статуи Будды в Афганистане защищал?

----------


## Топпер

> Барак Обама защищал Мишель Обаму от напавшего в подворотне с ножом Муамара Каддафи? 
> Или может быть он хотя бы статуи Будды в Афганистане защищал?


Он защищал аж цельную Америку и Народ Ливии от злого диктатора-покровителя террористов.

----------


## Greedy

> Для того, чтобы принимать жесткие меры по защите кого-то...


Странно, в приведённом Вами отрывке Далай-лама пишет о другом. Он пишет о том, что в ряде случаев надо встать на сторону обидчика, а не того, кого обидели.




> Однако если с кем-то обошлись очень плохо, и никто ничего не сказал или не сделал, *это  может крайне неблагоприятно повлиять на обидчика*.


Обидчик может посчитать себя правым, посчитать своё поведение верным. Тем самым он ничего полезного из совершенного неблагого деяния не вынесет.




> Подобная ситуация требует  противодействия.  В таких обстоятельствах мы, возможно, *благодаря состраданию к обидчику* и без порождения гнева или ненависти, можем *встать на сильную позицию* и  принять жёсткие меры.


В частности, объяснить обиженному в присутствии обидчика истинный смысл наказания. Причины, приведшие к нему, и последствия от продолжения придерживания такого поведения.
Обиженный, если был применён подход, который достиг его сердца, сможет извлечь урок из случившейся ситуации.
Обидчик же будет иметь какое-то представление об обусловленности случившегося, что тоже позволит ему извлечь урок из произошедшего.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.04.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Он защищал аж цельную Америку и Народ Ливии от злого диктатора-покровителя террористов.


Это очень абстрактные категории - есть подозрения, что wannabe-бодхисаттвы такими иллюзорными категориями и ярлыками оперируют? Если да, то у нас и Гитлер может пройти как бодхисаттва. 

*напевает Hitler comes as Kalki, Kalki comes as Hitler*

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Странно, в приведённом Вами отрывке Далай-лама пишет о другом. Он пишет о том, что в ряде случаев надо встать на сторону обидчика, а не того, кого обидели.
> 
> 
> Обидчик может посчитать себя правым, посчитать своё поведение верным. Тем самым он ничего полезного из совершенного неблагого деяния не вынесет.
> 
> 
> В частности, объяснить обиженному в присутствии обидчика истинный смысл наказания. Причины, приведшие к нему, и последствия от продолжения придерживания такого поведения.
> Обиженный, если был применён подход, который достиг его сердца, сможет извлечь урок из случившейся ситуации.
> Обидчик же будет иметь какое-то представление об обусловленности случившегося, что тоже позволит ему извлечь урок из произошедшего.


Всё же больше кажется, что фраза "*можем встать на сильную позицию* и принять жёсткие меры" подразумевает под собой противление насилию вместо непротивления. Скорее всего - так просто перевели, что получилась фраза про "сильную позицию".

----------


## Топпер

> Это очень абстрактные категории - есть подозрения, что wannabe-бодхисаттвы такими иллюзорными категориями и ярлыками оперируют? Если да, то у нас и Гитлер может пройти как бодхисаттва. 
> 
> *напевает Hitler comes as Kalki, Kalki comes as Hitler*


Так вот и я о том же. Что без чётких критериев правомочности применения активных средств, любое деяние можно подвести под бодхисаттовское.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.04.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Так вот и я о том же. Что без чётких критериев правомочности применения активных средств, любое деяние можно подвести под бодхисаттовское.


Думаю, что какая-то часть этих критериев находится в подобных рамках. Но нежнее и с бодхичиттой)

----------


## Шавырин

Типа...

"Поймал как то Господин дома Тайра монаха из секты Нитрен. Монах тот ходил по горам и убивал людей разрубая их тела на куски нагинатой.

И спросил его господин чьим знаком были белые журавли - О , монах, скажи мне, разве не запретил Будда верящим в него убивать живых существ.

Воистинну запретил, сказал монах. И я не вкушаю от пищи из убоины, и не ношу гета, даже в грязь, что бы ненароком не раздавить на тропе живое существо.

НО почему же ты тогда убивал в горах людей, злокозненный ямабуси?

Я спрашивал их - "познали ли они свет Будды" - и когда они отвечали нет, я рубил их тела. Ибо не познавший света Будды - все равно, что мертв, а Будда не запрещал рубить на куски мертвое...

Кожу монаха конечно натянули на столб, перед заставой, но Господин дома Тайра задумался..." (из сети)

----------

Алевлад (15.04.2012), Аньезка (30.06.2012), Дондог (27.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.04.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Всё же больше кажется, что фраза "*можем встать на сильную позицию* и принять жёсткие меры" подразумевает под собой противление насилию вместо непротивления. Скорее всего - так просто перевели, что получилась фраза про "сильную позицию".


И почему тогда речь идёт именно об обидчике, а не обиженном? Тоже неверный перевод?
И о непорождении гнева или ненависти, опять же, к обидчику:



> благодаря состраданию к обидчику и без порождения гнева или ненависти


Сложно ли Вам, когда-то кто-то кого-то публично отчитывает, без порождения гнева, ненависти, несогласия или осуждения, понять и принять сторону обидчика?

Так что может стоит исходить из фактического материала, из фактического перевода, а не из предположений, что, на самом-то деле, Далай-лама говорил совсем о другом?

----------


## Dron

> Типа...
> 
> "Поймал как то Господин дома Тайра монаха из секты Нитрен. Монах тот ходил по горам и убивал людей разрубая их тела на куски нагинатой.
> 
> И спросил его господин чьим знаком были белые журавли - О , монах, скажи мне, разве не запретил Будда верящим в него убивать живых существ.
> 
> Воистинну запретил, сказал монах. И я не вкушаю от пищи из убоины, и не ношу гета, даже в грязь, что бы ненароком не раздавить на тропе живое существо.
> 
> НО почему же ты тогда убивал в горах людей, злокозненный ямабуси?
> ...


Отлично. Буддийский ответ христианскому триллеру "7".

----------

Дондог (27.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.04.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> И почему тогда речь идёт именно об обидчике, а не обиженном? Тоже неверный перевод?
> И о непорождении гнева или ненависти, опять же, к обидчику


Потому что протагонист, вероятно, выступает в данном контексте не в роли обиженного, а в роли защитника)

----------


## Юй Кан

Зачем запутывать размыванием критериев, выходя аж на мировой уровень?
По мне, задача формулируется так: необходимо разрешать конфликтные ситуацию, причиняя минимум вреда. Т.е., не превышая пределов необходимого для её разрешения. *И действовать -- предельно бескорыстно. Т.е., то самое "ничего личного".*
Потому рассуждать "за политиков" сам бы не взялся: они мну никогда не пример. : )
Да и вообще: вмешиваясь в ситуацию, тем самым я принимаю на себя всю ответственность _в пределах этой ситуации_.
Коль не знаю, что там к чему и как, и чутьё говорит "нет", просто не вмешиваюсь.
Было и у меня, и в моём присутствии несколько случаев, когда жёстко гасил/гасили конфликт искренним порывом защитить или "восстановить справедливость" %), а потом такая лабуда начиналась...

Ну, и каждая конфликтная ситуация уникальна, да и всё равно каждый будет в ней действовать так, как давно прописано у него в уме.
И, в случае чего, ссылки на рекомендацию ЕСДЛ не помогут.
ИМХО.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Определённая ситуация. ))))


Именно так! Буде же ситуация _неопределённая_ -- ступай себе мимо. : )

----------


## Нико

> Зачем запутывать размыванием критериев, выходя аж на мировой уровень?
> По мне, задача формулируется так: необходимо разрешать конфликтные ситуацию, причиняя минимум вреда. Т.е., не превышая пределов необходимого для её разрешения. *И действовать -- предельно бескорыстно. Т.е., то самое "ничего личного".*
> Потому рассуждать "за политиков" сам бы не взялся: они мну никогда не пример. : )
> Да и вообще: вмешиваясь в ситуацию, тем самым я принимаю на себя всю ответственность _в пределах этой ситуации_.
> Коль не знаю, что там к чему и как, и чутьё говорит "нет", просто не вмешиваюсь.
> Было и у меня, и в моём присутствии несколько случаев, когда жёстко гасил/гасили конфликт искренним порывом защитить или "восстановить справедливость" %), а потом такая лабуда начиналась...
> 
> Ну, и каждая конфликтная ситуация уникальна, да и всё равно каждый будет в ней действовать так, как давно прописано у него в уме.
> И, в случае чего, ссылки на рекомендацию ЕСДЛ не помогут.
> ИМХО.


Зачем про политику тут? Просто значимый вопрос для буддистов....

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Т.е. Барак Обама, бомбящий Ливию


Это крайне неудачный пример. Карма правителя - слишком сложная "материя", чтобы на этом примере что-то пытаться понять.
Начать с того, что Обама лично никого не бомбил, он просто не умеет. С другой стороны, мы вот с Вами, например, Грозный не бомбили а с последствиями этого, я полагаю, встретимся как с некой коллективной кармой, поскольку действие совершалось в том числе и от нашего имени. Так что кто бы уж на Обаму кивал, да только не россияне.
Ну и так далее.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.04.2012)

----------


## Dron

> . С другой стороны, мы вот с Вами, например, Грозный не бомбили а с последствиями этого, я полагаю, встретимся как с некой коллективной кармой, поскольку действие совершалось в том числе и от нашего имени


Не встретимся, кармы страны нет.

----------

Дифо (15.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не встретимся, кармы страны нет.


Есть коллективная карма, только она имеет разные уровни: семья, город, страна, Земля, Вселенная.
Именно поэтому Далай-лама часто говорит о глобальной ответственности как о необходимом моральном чувстве.
Это, кстати, вполне коррелирует с обсуждаемой цитатой. Речь именно о соучастии из чувства моральной ответственности за происходящее.

----------

Джнянаваджра (15.04.2012), Пема Дролкар (15.04.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Есть коллективная карма, только она имеет разные уровни: семья, город, страна, Земля, Вселенная.


Такой нет.

----------

Дифо (15.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Такой нет.


Вы просто плохо знакомы с тибетским буддизмом. )))

http://www.buddha.ru/geshe.php?content=single&id=154
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ive_karma.html

Коллективаня карма, конечно же, есть и действие ее проявляется (и накапливается) во всем спектре, от космогонии до малейших сообществ.
Иначе у Далай-ламы не было бы никаких оснований говорить о всеобщей ответственности.
Ответственность - это основа морального действия, а действие - всегда карма. И если ответственность всеобщая, то и карма коллективная.

----------

Джнянаваджра (15.04.2012), Пема Дролкар (15.04.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Вы просто плохо знакомы с тибетским буддизмом. )))
> 
> http://www.buddha.ru/geshe.php?content=single&id=154
> http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ive_karma.html
> 
> Коллективаня карма, конечно же, есть и действие ее проявляется (и накапливается) во всем спектре, от космогонии до малейших сообществ.
> Иначе у Далай-ламы не было бы никаких оснований говорить о всеобщей ответственности.
> Ответственность - это основа морального действия, а действие - всегда карма. И если ответственность всеобщая, то и карма коллективная.


Я плохо знаком с тибетским буддизмом, но хорошо ознакомился с вашими ссылками- там нет семейной, клановой, районной, местнячковой, кефирной и помидорной (если не дай бог жрал с кем-то пиццу), соседскопоплощадной и партийной кармы.

----------


## Greedy

> Было и у меня, и в моём присутствии несколько случаев, когда жёстко гасил/гасили конфликт искренним порывом защитить или "восстановить справедливость" %)


Вот эти порывы "восстановить справедливость" и есть возникновение гнева, ненависти, неприязни к обидчику: он неправ, его надо наказать, указать ему на его ошибки.

Можно просто игнорировать ситуации, чтобы не потворствовать своим неблагим мыслям в отношении обидчика.
Значительно труднее принять ситуацию, поняв, что каждый её участник обусловлен своими омрачениями. Таким образом рождается непредвзятое сострадание к каждому участнику.

Но ещё труднее понять обидчика, понять его мотивы, и принять его сторону, чтобы сделать из возникшей ситуации какое-то назидательное действие.
Но такое поведение в принципе невозможно, если в нас при виде "несправедливости" возникают "волны гнева".

Поэтому исцеляясь от гнева крайне полезно понимать, что в каких-то случаях имеет смысл быть на стороне, так называемой, "несправедливости".

----------

Bob (15.04.2012)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Странно, в приведённом Вами отрывке Далай-лама пишет о другом. Он пишет о том, что в ряде случаев надо встать на сторону обидчика, а не того, кого обидели.


Далай-лама пишет о том самом, а не о вставании на сторону обидчика. Это из вторичных обетов бодхисаттвы, ошибочное действие "(4) Не совершать разрушительных действий, если того требуют любовь и сострадание." Подробней у Берзина можете почитать.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я плохо знаком с тибетским буддизмом, но хорошо ознакомился с вашими ссылками- там нет семейной, клановой, районной, местнячковой, кефирной и помидорной (если не дай бог жрал с кем-то пиццу), соседскопоплощадной и партийной кармы.


Невнимательно читаете:

Например, несколько человек создали карму для того, чтобы жить вместе в одном доме. Это результат коллективной кармы, скажем, пяти человек. Бывает и коллективная карма двух человек

И еще:
In Vasubandu's Karmasiddhiprakarana, among other places, it is asserted that a group of individuals who collaborate and share the same intention for a planned action will all incur karmic merit or demerit based on that action, regardless of which individual actually carries out the action. The fruition of their merit or demerit, however, will not necessarily be experienced by each of the individuals together, and/or at the same time. Likewise, "family karma" is possible only when it refers to karmic dispositions which are similar in each individual family member.

А также:
*Lati Rinpoche:* *All groups have karma that is more than just the collection of the karma of the individuals in the group.* For example, a group of people may decide collectively to start a war. If they act on that decision, then the group as a whole will experience the hardships of being at war. Karma is the result of making a decision to act in a certain way. Decisions to act may be made by individuals or by groups. If the decision is made by a group, then the whole group will experience the collective consequences of their decision.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Странно, в приведённом Вами отрывке Далай-лама пишет о другом. Он пишет о том, что в ряде случаев надо встать на сторону обидчика, а не того, кого обидели.
> 
> 
> Обидчик может посчитать себя правым, посчитать своё поведение верным. Тем самым он ничего полезного из совершенного неблагого деяния не вынесет.
> 
> 
> В частности, объяснить обиженному в присутствии обидчика истинный смысл наказания. Причины, приведшие к нему, и последствия от продолжения придерживания такого поведения.
> Обиженный, если был применён подход, который достиг его сердца, сможет извлечь урок из случившейся ситуации.
> Обидчик же будет иметь какое-то представление об обусловленности случившегося, что тоже позволит ему извлечь урок из произошедшего.


Нет, думаю, тут говорится, что нельзя позволять обижать безнаказанно, чтобы это не превратилось в дурную привычку обижать людей у обидчика, и обидчику дать отпор - без ненависти. И защитить того, кого он третирует, тоесть - остановить безнравственность обидчика.

И Его Святейшество имел ввиду, скорее всего, девятое ошибочное действие из вторичных обетов



> (9) Не поправлять тех, кто действует под влиянием тревожащих эмоций и состояний ума.
> 
> Если у нас есть авторитет или власть в офисе, школе, монастыре или семье, но мы не ругаем или не наказываем кого-либо, кто под влиянием тревожащих эмоций и состояний ума действует разрушительно, из-за привязанности к этому человеку или из-за желания нравиться окружающим, мы причиняем вред дисциплине и нравственности целой группы

----------

Greedy (15.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Это крайне неудачный пример. Карма правителя - слишком сложная "материя", чтобы на этом примере что-то пытаться понять.
> Начать с того, что Обама лично никого не бомбил, он просто не умеет. С другой стороны, мы вот с Вами, например, Грозный не бомбили а с последствиями этого, я полагаю, встретимся как с некой коллективной кармой, поскольку действие совершалось в том числе и от нашего имени. Так что кто бы уж на Обаму кивал, да только не россияне.
> Ну и так далее.


Пример удачен именно из-за размытости критериев.  Когда критерии размыты, что угодно можно квалифицировать как угодно.

----------

Дифо (15.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.04.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Насчет коллективной кармы
http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/dl-int.htm



> Д-л. Есть коллективная карма и индивидуальная карма. 
> 
> Дж. А. Так. 
> 
> Д-л. Коллективная карма, связанная с этой мировой системой, относится не только к человеческим существам, а ко всем видам существ — к насекомым и т.д. Если четыре человека положат свои руки на этот стол, то он становится общим объектом, который используют сразу все четверо. Таким образом, это действие создает причину для накопления общей кармы, плод которой созреет в будущем. Те же вещи, которые используются индивидуально, образуют основу для накопления индивидуальной кармы.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> В действительности, один из обетов бодхисаттвы – это жёсткое противостояние в определённых случаях. И, если бодхисаттва не делает этого, когда того требует ситуация, -- это нарушение одного из его обетов.


Такой вопрос: предположим, перед нами не бодхисаттва, а человек, взявший обеты бодхисаттвы. И предположим, различающей мудрости и способностей предвидения у него явно недостаточно для того, чтобы увидеть последствия ситуации (довольно распространённая ситуация до достижения бхуми, правда же?). Что рекомендуется в этом случае — поступать в соответствии с обетами низшей колесницы или же надеяться на авось и применять насилие?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Пример удачен именно из-за размытости критериев.  Когда критерии размыты, что угодно можно квалифицировать как угодно.


А когда критерии делаются слишком рациональными (ради понятности, конечно же) определенную часть событий приходится просто игнорировать, поскольку она не укладывается в критерии. И вместо живой жизни получается мертвая схема.

----------

Vadimko (16.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Такой вопрос: предположим...
> И предположим...
> Что рекомендуется?


В таком случае вам не останется ничего иного, как применить метод бодхисаттв, называемый "отвага прозрения".

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> А когда критерии делаются слишком рациональными (ради понятности, конечно же) определенную часть событий приходится просто игнорировать, поскольку она не укладывается в критерии. И вместо живой жизни получается мертвая схема.


Лучше так, чем прикрывать благими идеями неблагие поступки. Не сделанное зло не отягощает камму.

----------


## Chikara

> Он защищал аж цельную Америку и Народ Ливии от злого диктатора-покровителя террористов.


Полностью поддерживаю товарища Топпера, товарищи! :Smilie:  : Америка, прочь свои грязные руки от дружественного нам народа Ливии! Тэрасава-сэнсэй - японский шпион! Не дадим ему нарушить наши рубежи и мир в Чечне! :Smilie:

----------

Кузьмич (20.04.2012)

----------


## Дифо

> Насчет коллективной кармы
> http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/dl-int.htm
> 
>  Дж. А. Так. 
> 
>  Д-л. Коллективная карма, связанная с этой мировой системой, относится не только к человеческим существам, а ко всем видам существ — к насекомым и т.д. Если четыре человека положат свои руки на этот стол, то он становится общим объектом, который используют сразу все четверо. Таким образом, это действие создает причину для накопления общей кармы, плод которой созреет в будущем. Те же вещи, которые используются индивидуально, образуют основу для накопления индивидуальной кармы.


ИМХО, что под колективной кармой, здесь, подразумевается общая часть индивидуальных карм двух и более существ.

----------


## Greedy

> Нет, думаю, тут говорится, что нельзя позволять обижать безнаказанно, чтобы это не превратилось в дурную привычку обижать людей у обидчика, и обидчику дать отпор - без ненависти. И защитить того, кого он третирует, тоесть - остановить безнравственность обидчика.


Согласен.

Перечитал это место в книге. Речь в том месте идёт о том, насколько вредны действия под влиянием гнева и ненависти.
А выделенный Вами абзац идёт немного вне контекста. Он даже начинается со слова "однако". И речь идёт об обете бодхисаттвы, который обязывает его применять силу в случае необходимости.

В известной классификации из 18-и корней и 46-и ветвях этот обет относится к "12-и способам действовать на благо другим":



> *45. Не применять силу в случае необходимости.*
> Если вследствие злого умысла или лени вы не прогоните, не накажите, не собьёте спесь с тех, кто в этом нуждается, то вы вызовете данное падение. Некоторые ситуации могут потребовать от вас решительных действий для того, чтобы остановить зло.


И это полностью соответствует контексту повествования, где говорится о том, что гнев ведёт за собой долгоиграющие негативные последствия. А бодхисаттва принимал обязательство помогать всем без исключения. Поэтому отказаться от помощи, если у него есть такая возможность, гневающемуся, совершающему преступление, он не может.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вот эти порывы "восстановить справедливость" и есть возникновение гнева, ненависти, неприязни к обидчику: он неправ, его надо наказать, указать ему на его ошибки.
> 
> Можно просто игнорировать ситуации, чтобы не потворствовать своим неблагим мыслям в отношении обидчика.
> Значительно труднее принять ситуацию, поняв, что каждый её участник обусловлен своими омрачениями. Таким образом рождается непредвзятое сострадание к каждому участнику.
> 
> Но ещё труднее понять обидчика, понять его мотивы, и принять его сторону, чтобы сделать из возникшей ситуации какое-то назидательное действие.
> Но такое поведение в принципе невозможно, если в нас при виде "несправедливости" возникают "волны гнева".
> 
> Поэтому исцеляясь от гнева крайне полезно понимать, что в каких-то случаях имеет смысл быть на стороне, так называемой, "несправедливости".


Гриди, у Вас удивительная способность воспринимать текст фрагментарно, чтоб не сказать, что "аутично". %)
Опять взяли фразу, не только выдернув из общего контекста (в котором, кроме "не превышая пределов необходимого для её разрешения", сказано и "*ничего личного*", подразумевающие внутреннее спокойствие или уравновешенность), но ещё и оборвав её завершение, где подразумевается именно то, что Вы обильно "разжевали"...
"Разжевали", забыв упомянуть, что "обидчик" -- понятое размытое, ибо существо, определённое Вами так, могло быть, вольно или невольно, спровоцировано "обиженным/обижаемым". Отчего и сказал в следующем посте: "Если ситуация _неопределённая_ [т.е., если не знаешь, с чего началось и видишь только уже вспыхнувший конфликт] -- ступай себе мимо. : )".

И если договаривать о себе, то случаи, "завершавшиеся лабудой", имели место в юности. Выводы из них я для себя сделал ещё тогда.
При этом -- уже в зрелом возрасте, вплоть до недавно -- у меня бывало и так, что именно внешнее проявление гнева способствовало разрешению разрастающегося конфликта *мирным* путём. Но прибегаю к такому крайне редко, только в самых крайних случаях.
Но это, опять же, _мой_ опыт, который вряд ли годится всякому как есть...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.04.2012)

----------


## Нико

> И это полностью соответствует контексту повествования, где говорится о том, что гнев ведёт за собой долгоиграющие негативные последствия. А бодхисаттва принимал обязательство помогать всем без исключения. Поэтому отказаться от помощи, если у него есть такая возможность, гневающемуся, совершающему преступление, он не может.


Бодхисаттва может помочь гневающемуся, совершающему преступление, более не накапливать неблагую карму подобными проступками. Об этом речь в цитате. 

However, if one has been treated very unfairly and the situation is left unaddressed, it may have extremely negative consequences for the perpetrator of the crime. Such a situations calls for a strong counteraction. Under such circumstances, it is possible that that one can, out of compassion fir the perpetrator of the crime and without generating anger or hatred, actually take a strong stand and take strong countermeasures. In fact, one of the precepts of the Bodhisattva vows is to take strong countermeasures when the situation calls for it. If a Bodhisattva doesn't take strong countermeasures when the situation requires, then that constitutes an infraction of one of the vows. 

Далай-лама часто говорит на своих лекциях о том, что нужно отделять обидчика от его действия. К обидчику нужно испытывать сострадание, а вот действие нужно пресекать. Так примерно.

----------

Lungrig (15.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.04.2012)

----------


## Толя

По-моему так ничего не сходится. Куча мнений и куча противоречий. Если с таких позиций рассуждать, то Будда первым делом бы побежал строить аптеки, ночлежки, основывать благотворительные фонды и прокачивать свою армию, чтобы пресечь ущемление прав жителей в соседних государствах.

А про разделение действий и существа - это вообще за пределами добра и зла. Мы так-то и есть наши действия. Может еще дхарму от дхармина отличать? Ну, ЕСДЛ всю жизнь учился, плюс там еще переводчики всякие. Плюс аудитория такая. Но на слух звучит дико.

ЗЫ и никакого гнева Бодхисаттва не должен проявлять. Может он еще и незнание Дхармы должен проявлять?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.04.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> ЗЫ и никакого гнева Бодхисаттва не должен проявлять. Может он еще и незнание Дхармы должен проявлять?


При этом есть такая штука --упая. : ) Её он тоже не должен ..?

----------


## Нико

> По-моему так ничего не сходится. Куча мнений и куча противоречий. Если с таких позиций рассуждать, то Будда первым делом бы побежал строить аптеки, ночлежки, основывать благотворительные фонды и прокачивать свою армию, чтобы пресечь ущемление прав жителей в соседних государствах.


Ну, Вам уже приводили тут пример про бодхисаттву, убившего на судне злодея, который хотел убить 500 торговцев. Это Будда в прошлой его жизни. В "Джатаках" есть. 





> А про разделение действий и существа - это вообще за пределами добра и зла. Мы так-то и есть наши действия. Может еще дхарму от дхармина отличать? Ну, ЕСДЛ всю жизнь учился, плюс там еще переводчики всякие. Плюс аудитория такая. Но на слух звучит дико.


Чего дикого? Если Вы -- это Ваши действия (омрачённые), Вам никогда не стать буддой. Ещё у Шантидевы почитайте про человека, бьющего кого-то палкой, и про палку. И про само битьё. 



> ЗЫ и никакого гнева Бодхисаттва не должен проявлять. Может он еще и незнание Дхармы должен проявлять?


ЗЫ В той книге, из которой взята цитата, проводится различие между гневом и ненавистью. Ненависть однозначно негативна. Гнев в контексте тантры может быть позитивным. Если наставник являет гневный аспект, это может пойти на пользу ученику. Например. Если мать гневается на ребёнка, это тоже может пойти ему на пользу.

----------


## Нико

Приведу пример. В одну квартиру, которую купили одни люди, стал регулярно ломиться её бывший владелец, пытаясь вышибить дверь и потребовать с тех людей деньги, которые они не были ему должны. Разбивал окна камнями. В общем, не давал людям жизни. Милиция ничего не делала. Пришлось нанять нескольких около=мафиозных ребят, чтобы те посидели пару суток в этой квартире и поотвечали на телефонные звонки. Сначала этот тип подумал, что его разводят, но когда конкретно понял, что это за люди, сразу отстал. И даже извинялся. Вот такие методы иногда есть... На жесткие приёмы отвечают тем же иногда. Приходится в нашей дурацкой действительности. Мирные уговоры бы не помогли. Но типа этого никто пальцем не тронул.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Приведу пример. В одну квартиру, которую купили одни люди, стал регулярно ломиться её бывший владелец, пытаясь вышибить дверь и потребовать с тех людей деньги, которые они не были ему должны. Разбивал окна камнями. В общем, не давал людям жизни. Милиция ничего не делала. Пришлось нанять нескольких около=мафиозных ребят, чтобы те посидели пару суток в этой квартире и поотвечали на телефонные звонки. Сначала этот тип подумал, что его разводят, но когда конкретно понял, что это за люди, сразу отстал. И даже извинялся. Вот такие методы иногда есть... На жесткие приёмы отвечают тем же иногда. Приходится в нашей дурацкой действительности. Мирные уговоры бы не помогли. Но типа этого никто пальцем не тронул.


А, простите за оффтоп и вообще, но у кого купили квартиру эти одни люди, если не у этого бывшего владельца?

----------

Оскольд (15.04.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Гриди, у Вас удивительная способность воспринимать текст фрагментарно, чтоб не сказать, что "аутично". %)


Вы так говорите, как будто это хорошо или плохо.





> Бодхисаттва может помочь гневающемуся, совершающему преступление, более не накапливать неблагую карму подобными проступками. Об этом речь в цитате...


Я тоже взял книжку, прочитал контекст данного повествования и определил, о каком обете бодхисаттвы Далай-лама говорит.
Так что я с Вами полностью согласен.

----------


## Нико

> А, простите за оффтоп и вообще, но у кого купили квартиру эти одни люди, если не у этого бывшего владельца?


У него и купили, просто он потом денег больше захотел

----------

Джнянаваджра (15.04.2012), Оскольд (15.04.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы так говорите, как будто это хорошо или плохо.


Хорошо -- для кого/чего, плохо -- для кого/чего? : )

----------


## Сергей Хос

> ЗЫ и никакого гнева Бодхисаттва не должен проявлять.


Вы уверены?

Восьмое чудо произошло на восьмой день пребывания Будды в Шравасти. Он прикоснулся правой рукой к трону, на котором сидел, и из него внезапно появились пять страшных чудовищ-мангусов во главе с могучим Ваджрапани. Они прогнали врагов Шакьямуни, которые были совершенно бессильны вступить в спор с Буддой. Мысли их путались, языки онемели, все чувства были подавлены.

Самое настоящее проявление гнева.




> Может он еще и незнание Дхармы должен проявлять?


Когда бодхисаттва спит, он проявляет неведение. Во всяком случае для внешнего наблюдателя. )))

О трансформации клеш, кстати, никогда не слыхали? Или о четырех видах просветленной активности?

----------


## Нико

> Я тоже взял книжку, прочитал контекст данного повествования и определил, о каком обете бодхисаттвы Далай-лама говорит.
> Так что я с Вами полностью согласен.


У Вас есть эта книжка на англ. яз.?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Лучше так, чем прикрывать благими идеями неблагие поступки. Не сделанное зло не отягощает камму.


"Прикрывать" - не единственный способ совершения действия. Если человек искренен и честен, он ничего ничем не прикрывает, а просто делает то, что считает нужным.
Хотя эскапизм, конечно, спокойнее.
Все зависит от целей. Если целью является личное освобождение, как, например, в хинаяне, тогда эскапизм - самое оно.
Но бодхисаттва занимает в мире активную позицию. Это часть его обетов. Поэтому приходится применять т.наз. искусные средства.

----------

Оскольд (15.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> ИМХО, что под колективной кармой, здесь, подразумевается общая часть индивидуальных карм двух и более существ.


Похоже, Лати Ринпоче считает иначе:
Lati Rinpoche: All groups have karma that is more than just the collection of the karma of the individuals in the group.

Хотя с позиции абидармы это непросто понять. Ведь карма как результат действия содержится в виде семян-васан либо в алае согласно Читтаматре, либо в индивидуальном потоке ума согласно Мадхьямаке. Как карма может быть общей если поток индивидуальный -- это надо еще подумать.

----------

Пема Дролкар (15.04.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> У Вас есть эта книжка на англ. яз.?


Google has it.

----------


## Нико

> Google has it.


Понятно

----------


## Толя

> При этом есть такая штука --упая. : ) Её он тоже не должен ..?


Гнев - это намерение причинить вред (А. Асанга). Каким образом намерение причинить вред полезно и является искусным средством?




> Ну, Вам уже приводили тут пример про бодхисаттву, убившего на судне злодея, который хотел убить 500 торговцев. Это Будда в прошлой его жизни. В "Джатаках" есть.


Он из-за своих действий попал в ад. То есть смысл этой истории наверное такой, что неумелые действия приводят к неприятным результатам. А умелые - к приятным.




> Чего дикого? Если Вы -- это Ваши действия (омрачённые), Вам никогда не стать буддой. Ещё у Шантидевы почитайте про человека, бьющего кого-то палкой, и про палку. И про само битьё.


Почему не стать? Как раз поэтому и можно стать. Еще Будда говорил в Палийском каноне, что существа - это их поступки. Если действовать умело, то будет положительный результат. Я уже молчу про Татхагатагарбху, где клеши объявляются зародышем Татхагаты.  А у Шантидевы, кстати, довольно путано написано. Он там в итоге предлагает гневаться на ненависть, которая есть причина ударов палкой, перебирая перед этим случаи, что клеши в существах случайны (как дым в небе) и что клеши в существах по своей природе (как огонь жжет). Но так то они и не по природе и не случайны, если подумать. Что он подразумевает под "гневаться на ненависть" я не знаю, но наверное что-то хорошее.  




> ЗЫ В той книге, из которой взята цитата, проводится различие между гневом и ненавистью. Ненависть однозначно негативна. Гнев в контексте тантры может быть позитивным. Если наставник являет гневный аспект, это может пойти на пользу ученику. Например. Если мать гневается на ребёнка, это тоже может пойти ему на пользу


То, что различают слова - мне, человеку со стороны, мало о чем говорит. Я эту книгу не читал. Я точно так же могу сказать, что ненависть имеет ваджрную природу, а гнев - это пагубное явление. Потому истинная природа ваджрной ненависти - это мудрость, устраняющая всё незнание, которым обусловлены действия (самскары), являющиеся причиной страдания. А гнев - это намерение причинить вред и оно ведет к страданию. То есть слова местами переставил, но хоть какие-то определения дал.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Гнев - это намерение причинить вред (А. Асанга). Каким образом намерение причинить вред полезно и является искусным средством?


Иногда внешние, _внутренне контролируемые/дозируемые_ проявления гнева _без намерения причинить вред, но с намерением "разорвать шаблон"_, способны осадить нападающего и удержать его от свершения им неблагого деяния и от усугубления конфликтной ситуации. 
Это может быть просто прямой жёсткий взгляд, а может быть -- и реплика, произнесённая строго/жёстко с соответствующей моторикой... Вариантов много.
При этом, естественно, чутьё должно подсказывать, как себя вести, чтобы мирно разрешить ситуацию, не доводя её до контакта.
Это и есть разновидность упаи применительно к бытовым ситуациям.

Но сам, повторюсь, прибегаю к такому крайне редко, когда уж совсем вариантов не осталось...

----------


## Толя

> Вы уверены?
> 
> Восьмое чудо произошло на восьмой день пребывания Будды в Шравасти. Он прикоснулся правой рукой к трону, на котором сидел, и из него внезапно появились пять страшных чудовищ-мангусов во главе с могучим Ваджрапани. Они прогнали врагов Шакьямуни, которые были совершенно бессильны вступить в спор с Буддой. Мысли их путались, языки онемели, все чувства были подавлены.
> 
> Самое настоящее проявление гнева. Когда бодхисаттва спит, он проявляет неведение. Во всяком случае для внешнего наблюдателя. )))


Так для кого-то и дакини выглядит гневно. Носит браслеты из змей, украшения из кости, одевается в шкуру леопарда, слоновью шкуру и свежесодранную человеческую кожу. Еще танцует на трупах, посреди  кладбищ, где дикие животные глодают чьи-то останки. Кожа иссиня черная, усы с бородой из огня, клыки, ожерелье из голов и т.д. Только она никому не вредит и такого намерения не имеет. Если она кого-то и рубит на куски, то только загрязненное клешами видение.
Я хочу сказать - какая разница, что подумает "balacitta"? Для него и спящий Бодхисаттва почему-то проявляет неведение.




> О трансформации клеш, кстати, никогда не слыхали? Или о четырех видах просветленной активности?


Я слыхал. Только тут есть некоторая загвоздка. Клеши - это дхармы. А они всегда тождественны себе. То есть видимое - это не способность видеть. Звук - это не сознание звука. И НИКАК вы это не поменяете. Никак не преобразите намерение причинить вред в намерение принести всем пользу. Или незнание в знание. Это уже будет другая чайтасика, другая кшана, а та - уже давным давно канула в небытие из-за непостоянства. Я не думаю, что какие-то клеши куда-то трансформируются. Устремления становятся другие. Это скорее всего и называют "трансформацией". В Праджняпарамите пишут, что Бодхисаттва не воспринимает никаких дхарм, кроме как Учения Будды. Он не видит мир, а видит Дхарму. То есть приблизительно то, что в садханах делают и называют это преображением. Я ведь не против. Я только против того, чтобы намерение причинить вред вдруг появилось у Бодхисаттвы. Что он кого-то там убивает и это как-бы Будда такому учил.

----------

Алевлад (15.04.2012), Сергей Хос (15.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Вы очень правильно все говорите, по-абхидхармистски. Поэтому я хочу не возразить, а дополнить. Так что не воспринимайте последующее как критику.



> Только тут есть некоторая загвоздка. Клеши - это дхармы. А они всегда тождественны себе.


Тождественны-то тождественны, да вот собственными признаками не определяются с т.зр. высшей мудрости, то есть именно с той т.зр., с какой должен видеть мир бодхисаттва. Вот эта неопределимость собств. признаками, то есть пустотность, и есть подлинная тождественность-самому-себе, то, что называется svarupa (или ngo bo, сущность), окончательная природа дхарм, вне категорий и запредельная викальпе, истинный смысл с позиции Праджняпарамиты.




> То есть видимое - это не способность видеть. Звук - это не сознание звука. И НИКАК вы это не поменяете.


Говоря "НИКАК вы это не поменяете", Вы, по сути, утверждаете, что возможно лишь восприятие относительной, омраченной истины. А это не так.




> Никак не преобразите намерение причинить вред в намерение принести всем пользу.


Да, бодхисаттва действительно не может иметь намерение принести вред. Поэтому некоторые его действия, которые омраченному сознанию видятся как вредоносные, на самом деле исходят из намерения принести пользу. Плюс истинное вИдение ситуации в целом. То есть мудрость + искусные средства. По крайней мере так теория это объясняет. А возможно это именно в силу пустотности дхарм в вышеописанном смысле.




> Или незнание в знание.


Опять же... *Мудрость* Праджняпарамиты с позиции омраченного ума (знающего лишь относительную истину) *есть глупость* (или *незнание*), поскольку эта мудрость не определяет дхармы через признаки, восходя к созерцанию их пустотной сварупы (или, как Вы правильно заметили, самотождественности, которая лишь одна их и определяет).
Поэтому, как разъясняет Чандракирти (и Нагарджуна) с на основе метафоры "падающих волосков": "Просветленное *вИдение есть НЕвидение* падающих волосков. Там, где омраченный ум видит падающие волоски (= дхармы), просветленный ум созерцает пространство."




> Что он кого-то там убивает и это как-бы Будда такому учил.


Вообще-то пример с купцами на корабле - это из сутры.

----------


## Сергей Хос

Еще по теме, из ламрима Пабонки:


Дрогон Цангпа Гьярэ сказал:

Побои, [нанесенные твоим гуру], есть посвящение,
Поэтому восприми их как благословение.
Его жестокая брань, подобно гневной мантре,
Устраняет все препятствия.

Другими словами, все это истощает карму, которая иначе привела бы к рождению в низших мирах.

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (15.04.2012), Нико (15.04.2012)

----------


## Нико

Наш драгоценный Гуру, Богдо-геген Ринпоче, был крайне милостивым Учителем. Он одаривал своих учеников не только Дхармой, но и всевозможными материальными дарами. Деньгами и пр.Однако иной раз он проявлял гнев, когда ученики сильно ошибались. Это было огромным уроком. Но при этом никогда не оставлял их своим состраданием. Вот так.

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (15.04.2012), Оскольд (15.04.2012), Сергей Хос (15.04.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> ИМХО, что под колективной кармой, здесь, подразумевается общая часть индивидуальных карм двух и более существ.


А откуда берутся индивидуальные кармы? Разве существо всегда живет в-одиночку, в изолированном мире? Его карма создается при взаимодействии с другими существами, по отношению к которым он совершает те или иные действия, а их карма, - при взаимодейсвии с ним. То, что откладывается на индивидуальном потоке сознания, - это индивидуальная часть. Взаимодействие с кем-то является условием для проявления конкретного нашего восприятия. каждое существо вызывает у нас проявление определенных состояний, и только оно у нас может их вызвать, поскольку все существа разные.

Вот, мы тут все пользуемся форумом. Это означает ничто иное, как кармические связи. И мы неоднократно встречались и в прошлых жизнях в разных мирах и обсуждали что-то, может, на рыночной площади, может, в семейном кругу, может, учились чему-то вместе. Почему нас не два человека, и не двести миллионов? Почему другие люди не заходят и никогда не зайдут на форум? Почему Мы с некоторыми форумчанами можем встретиться в жизни, а с другими - нет?

Тоесть, индивидуальная карма создается в силу взимодейтсвия с другими существами. Именно в отношении них мы проявляет аффекты или милосердие, и в такие моменты и у них, и у нас создаются благие или неблагие семена ВЗАИМНО. Это остается на потоке сознания, и даже существо бардо стремится родится у конкретных родителей, оно "видит" своих будущих родителей и устремляется к ним.

Ну, а с теми. с кем у нас нет кармической связи, нам и не встретится. И поэтому у нас нет с ними общих предметов. Думаю, чем сильнее кармическая связь, тем больше встреч и больше общих явлений :Smilie: И поэтому мы с некоторыми не встретимся в этой жизни, а с другими будем видеться каждый день. Может, вселенная или Земля у нас с ними общая, но города, национальности разные, и мы сидим в разных инетных группах :Smilie:  Может, кто-то - наш ребенок, и мы служим ему всю жизнь ежедневно, забывая о своих интересах....

----------

Оскольд (15.04.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Думаю, бодхтсаттве часто приходится быть опорой в росте другого существа, и он должен правильно создать опору конкретному существу, чтобы принести ему пользу. Вот поэтому он не должен беспокоиться за собственную форму, и мгновенно становиться опорой, спонтанно, без мыслей о себе.

Точно также, как мать вынуждена наказать своего ребенка за безнравственный проступок таким образом, чтобы он понял свою ошибку и научился ее не повторять, и превращается в монстра. чтобы он остановился. А иначе он и не поймет, что сделал что-то не то. Поначалу ребенок будет крайне не согласен с наказанием, и будет гневаться на мать по причине неведенья и в состоянии аффекта. Но она должна не давать ему возможности совершать неблагое, пока он не укрепится в понимании, что причиняя вред другим, - причиняешь вред себе, и пока это не превратится в правильную привычку. У кого есть родительский опыт, - знает это. Осталось только всех существ искренне увидеть, как своих драгоценных детей :Smilie: 

Я не раз убеждалась, что какое бы действие не совершал мудрый Учитель и какую бы гневную форму не принимал бы, в глубине под этим мы всегда чувствуем его непомерную любовь и желание помочь. И именно поэтому мы слушаемся его. 

Ребенок тоже знает, что мудрая мать желает ему добра, и меняется. Потому что она также дает ему понять, какие действия правильные, и что они ведут к благому для самого ребенка.

----------


## Топпер

> "Прикрывать" - не единственный способ совершения действия. Если человек искренен и честен, он ничего ничем не прикрывает, а просто делает то, что считает нужным.
> Хотя эскапизм, конечно, спокойнее.
> Все зависит от целей. Если целью является личное освобождение, как, например, в хинаяне, тогда эскапизм - самое оно.
> Но бодхисаттва занимает в мире активную позицию. Это часть его обетов. Поэтому приходится применять т.наз. искусные средства.


Мы на БФ несколько лет назад, уже обсуждали похожую тему: может ли Будда убивать. Активная позиция, по-вашему до этого может доходить?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Мы на БФ несколько лет назад, уже обсуждали похожую тему: может ли Будда убивать. Активная позиция, по-вашему до этого может доходить?


Могу лишь еще раз повторить: известный пример с купцами на корабле приводится в махаянской сутре, то есть, согласно согласно этому канону, восходит к наставлениям самого Будды.

----------


## Топпер

> Могу лишь еще раз повторить: известный пример с купцами на корабле приводится в махаянской сутре, то есть, согласно согласно этому канону, восходит к наставлениям самого Будды.


Увы, мне сложно с этим согласится. (кстати, Путин, как завершитель войны в Чечне не может быть таким бодхисаттой, делающим доброе дело? Как-никак скоро воплощением Белой Тары будет). Единственное оправдание, которое этому можно найти это непросветлённость этого бодхисатты. Подобные деяния происходят из-за непонимания кармических законов и неприятия идеи перерождения. Так может поступить только путтхуджана, но не Арья. От смерти купцов он всё-равно не спас. Они умерли от старости. А матросов убил. Накопил дурную камму.

----------

Bob (16.04.2012), Zom (16.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> От смерти купцов он всё-равно не спас. Они умерли от старости.


Преждевременная насильственная смерть и смерть от старости - две, как говорица, большие разницы.




> А матросов убил.


Спас матросов от попадания в ады не дав им завершить накопление кармы.




> Накопил дурную камму.


В этом и состоит подвиг самопожертвования.

Так что все наоборот: Подобные деяния происходят из-за *понимания кармических законов* и *приятия идеи перерождения*!

Но, еще раз, это все можно осмыслить лишь в категориях махаяны. Так что спорить тут не о чем, поскольку вы просто не принимаете ту часть Канона, где даны соответствующие категории.

Мало того, на самом деле все еще гораздо страшнее:

Bodhisattvas who have manifested actual clear light and are practicing on the stage of a unified pair still with further training left have rid themselves totally of all disturbing emotions and attitudes. *Any mercy killing that they might commit would be beyond the fence of what is either destructive or constructive.* In general, however, if a bodhisattva commits a mercy killing motivated by bodhichitta, it is beneficial for the other being and contributes to the bodhisattva's build-up of positive force. But, be that as it may, it is undoubtedly certain that the force built up by the act ripens in the form of a future unpleasant experience for that bodhisattva. I think we can decide that this is so.
H. H. the Dalai Lama _The Gelug/Kagyü Tradition of Mahamudra_

Так что warning, Топпер! Вы находитесь в разделе "Тибецкий буддизм". Здесь очень страшно. ))))

----------

Нико (16.04.2012), Оскольд (16.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Преждевременная насильственная смерть и смерть от старости - две, как говорица, большие разницы.


Там, кстати, насколько я помню, сюжет еще такой, что купцы эти в данной жизни должны были достичь определенной реализации.
Так что с пониманием кармических законов и приятием идеи перерождения там как раз все в порядке.

А бодхисаттва *в данном случае* исходит не из формальных соображений, а из высшего видения, различающего *именно данные* конкретные кармические закономерности, а не какие-то абстрактные, вычитанные в абидарме. )))

----------


## Топпер

> Преждевременная насильственная смерть и смерть от старости - две, как говорица, большие разницы.


Для непросветлённого. Но для просветлённого большой разницы нет. Он понимает, что принципиально это сансару не меняет.



> Спас матросов от попадания в ады не дав им завершить накопление кармы.


Мне такие объяснения напоминают объяснения инквизиции, которая сжигая ведьм, действовала из сострадания, не давая им продать душу дьяволу.



> В этом и состоит подвиг самопожертвования.
> 
> Так что все наоборот: Подобные деяния происходят из-за *понимания кармических законов* и *приятия идеи перерождения*!


Самопожертвование было бы, если бы он отдал себя на расстерзание. А так - всего лишь каммическая расплата за насилие.



> Но, еще раз, это все можно осмыслить лишь в категориях махаяны. Так что спорить тут не о чем, поскольку вы просто не принимаете ту часть Канона, где даны соответствующие категории.


Я не вижу разницы между действием такого бодхисатты и какого-либо чОткого пацана, всупившегося перед другими, чуть менее чОткими, за девушку.



> Мало того, на самом деле все еще гораздо страшнее:


 :EEK!:

----------

Bob (16.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> А бодхисаттва *в данном случае* исходит не из формальных соображений, а из высшего видения, различающего *именно данные* конкретные кармические закономерности, а не какие-то абстрактные, вычитанные в абидарме. )))


Вот меня это высшее видение и пугает. Я бы от такого бодхисатты предпочёл держаться подальше. Мало ли чего он там себе увидит.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (16.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я не вижу разницы


Поэтому Вы и не в Махаяне.
Наверное, Вам просто незачем ее видеть - другая кармическая задача в этом воплощении.
И никакими аргументами это не изменить.

----------


## Топпер

> Поэтому Вы и не в Махаяне.
> Наверное, Вам просто незачем ее видеть - другая кармическая задача в этом воплощении.
> И никакими аргументами это не изменить.


Так я потому в этой теме в первом вопросе и спросил: каковы критерии. Как мы можем отличить действия бандита от действий просветлённого существа? Внятного ответа не увидел.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так я потому в этой теме в первом вопросе и спросил: каковы критерии. Как мы можем отличить действия бандита от действий просветлённого существа? Внятного ответа не увидел.


Так тут дело в том, что сам вопрос поставлен ущербно.
Прежде нужно понять, для чего мы такой критерий хотим установить.

----------


## Топпер

> Так тут дело в том, что сам вопрос поставлен ущербно.
> Прежде нужно понять, для чего мы такой критерий хотим установить.


Вопрос, как раз поставлен жизненно. Для меня важнее  практическая сторона. Вот я вижу действия Путина, замиряющего Чечню. Как мне определить, что его действия - не действия высокого бодхисатты, который силой прозрения увидел, что оставить ситуацию, как есть - это позволить чеченцам накопить много неблагой каммы? А может он действительно бодхисатта и тогда осуждать его действия - грех?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А может он действительно


То есть речь идет о критерии, позволяющем объективно оценить внутреннюю мотивацию, с которой совершается действие.
Это действительно невозможно, поскольку мотивация - вещь субъективная и ее объективная оценка невозможна по определению (если не иметь абхиджня в махаянском понимании).
И что из этого следует? Что мотивация, с которой совершается действие, не имеет никакого значения, а можно говорить лишь о внешнем проявлении?

----------


## Топпер

> То есть речь идет о критерии, позволяющем объективно оценить внутреннюю мотивацию, с которой совершается действие.
> Это действительно невозможно, поскольку мотивация - вещь субъективная и ее объективная оценка невозможна по определению (если не иметь абхиджня в махаянском понимании).
> И что из этого следует? Что мотивация, с которой совершается действие, не имеет никакого значения, а можно говорить лишь о внешнем проявлении?


Речь не только и не столько о мотивации, сколько о том, кто совершает действие. Т.е. как нам определить, когда перед нами преступник, прикрывающийся религиозными идеалами, а когда - бодхисатта?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Речь не только и не столько о мотивации, сколько о том, кто совершает действие. Т.е. как нам определить, когда перед нами преступник, прикрывающийся религиозными идеалами, а когда - бодхисатта?


Никак не определить. Мотивация ведь внутренний фактор, ее не видно.
Да это и не нужно. Я думаю, что на самом деле такие сообщения в махаянских сутрах, как про купцов и бодхисаттву, делаются ПРЕЖДЕ ВСЕГО не для того, чтобы мы взялись что-то определять, а с целью дать дополнительные сведения о принципах работы кармы, которые отсутствуют в Хинаяне.
Это нужно для того, чтобы указать практикующему на важность именно мотивации и на определенную сферу ума, которая в Хинаяне просто не рассматривается.
Поэтому, в частности, в наставлениях тибетских учителей часто звучат такие указания: "Внешне практикуйте хинаяну, внутренне - бодхтсаттваяну, а в тайном (то есть на уровне тончайшего ума) - тантру".
Внешние же суждения мы в любом случае будем строить на основе наблюдений и оценивать по критериям морали.
Если же попадется какой-нибудь странный бодхисаттва, типа, "Другпа Кунле", то те, кто с ним кармически связан, увидят учителя, а кто нет - простого хулигана.

----------

Vadimko (16.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Никак не определить. Мотивация ведь внутренний фактор, ее не видно.
> Да это и не нужно.


Как не нужно? Без этих критериев - это просто вода. И даже не просто вода, а вредные рассказы. Ибо всегда найдётся свой Сёко Асахара, который объявит себя бодхисаттой. И всегда найдутся поверившие ему. Поэтом думаю, что подобные конструкции - вердны.



> Я думаю, что на самом деле такие сообщения в махаянских сутрах, как про купцов и бодхисаттву, делаются ПРЕЖДЕ ВСЕГО не для того, чтобы мы взялись что-то определять, а с целью дать дополнительные сведения о принципах работы кармы, которые отсутствуют в Хинаяне.


Какие не рассматриваются? Разве что-либо новое о камме эта история сообщает?



> Внешние же суждения мы в любом случае будем строить на основе наблюдений и оценивать по критериям морали.
> Если же попадется какой-нибудь странный бодхисаттва, типа, "Другпа Кунле", то те, кто с ним кармически связан, увидят учителя, а кто нет - простого хулигана.


Нам-то как быть? Сдавать в милицию или идти в ученики? Ошибка ведь дорогого стоить может. Или возьмёмся вязать, чтобы отправить в острог, а он нас ножичком и порешит.

----------

Zom (16.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Как не нужно? Без этих критериев - это просто вода. И даже не просто вода, а вредные рассказы.


На основе такого воззрения, в частности, строятся отношения с тантрическим учителем. В этом один из его практических смыслов.




> Ибо всегда найдётся свой Сёко Асахара, который объявит себя бодхисаттой.


Непременно найдется. Но это не повод лишать легитимности Тантру как путь.




> И всегда найдутся поверившие ему. Поэтом думаю, что подобные конструкции - вердны.


Никто ж не неволит. Я уже говорил: Ваш выбор совершенно правильный. Для Вас.




> Какие не рассматриваются? Разве что-либо новое о камме эта история сообщает?


Да: кармические последствия есть результат не формы действия, а его содержания. Точнее - импульса читты, которые его порождает. А само действие по форме может быть очень разным.




> Нам-то как быть?


Сердце подскажет )))

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Речь не только и не столько о мотивации, сколько о том, *кто совершает действие*.


Вот тут я полностью согласна. И дело тут не в последователях Махаяны и давших обет бодхисаттвы. Если нет определенной мудрости, лучше не вмешиваться, чем причинить бОльший вред своими действиями. Кто из нас, последователей Махаяны обладает достаточной реализацией, чтобы в чистоте соблюсти этот обет? Дело ведь не в бесстрашии вмешаться, дело в долгосрочном результате такого поступка и в том, насколько это принесет пользу. Так что мы так и поступаем - следуем, как понимаем на данный момент. С упованием и молитвой, поступаем, как придется, с лучшими намереньями и мотиваций, какие можем в себе взрастить. А потом вдруг выясняется, какую глупость мы совершили :Smilie:  Ну, мы ведь искренне старались, поэтому зачОт, если раскаялись.

Но вообще по жизни, - это, по-моему, абсолютно нормально заступиться за того, кого обижают, и дать отпор обидчику. Вне там Махаяны и Хинаяны. И большинство людей с понятием о чести и совести делают это, потому что не в состоянии видеть такую обстановку. Если хулиган обижает кого-то в трамвае, это ведь не бракоразводный процесс. где оба супруга, как правило, виноваты.

 И только в редких случаях лучше не вмешиваться. Лучшие российские граждане в период Гулага, в период сталинских репрессий вынуждены были вести себя иначе. Но сейчас ничего не мешает нам остановить хулигана в трамвае. Трезво взвесив свои шансы и окружающую обстановку....берешь перцовый балончик.....и тут же зовешь милицию :Smilie: 





> Т.е. как нам определить, когда перед нами преступник, прикрывающийся религиозными идеалами, а когда - бодхисатта?


  Тут не наше дело определять. Это дело каждого самому определить, в случае с бодхисаттвой. В мирской жизни - если есть очевидный результат, например, война в Чечне благодаря действиям Путина кончилась, народ стал жить благополучнее, люди друг к другу добрее....то вот тут -то все и определится. Если люди начинают стремиться к благому, значит, их ведет мудрый человек. Как Ганди, например.

 Чужой ум трудно увидеть, а также далекоидущие последствия, но когда поступает Путин, - это Путин. А когда поступает Кармапа - это Кармапа :Smilie:  буддизм все-таки вносит существенную разницу в уровень неведенья.

----------

Оскольд (16.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Непременно найдется. Но это не повод лишать легитимности Тантру как путь.


Что тогда могло бы быть поводом? Если газовые атаки - не повод? Вы не находите такой взгляд крайне социально опасным?



> Да: кармические последствия есть результат не формы действия, а его содержания. Точнее - импульса читты, которые его порождает. А само действие по форме может быть очень разным.


Так читта связанная с насилием - это всегда сахетука акусала. Здесь вариантов нет. Состояния сознания основанные на злости, не могут дать благого результата. А состояния сознания, основанные на состродании не могут дать агрессии.



> Сердце подскажет )))


Т.е. чётких критериев нет. И как оно повернётся - так и будет. Значит будем ждать очередных Джа-лам и Сёко Асахар.  :Frown:

----------


## Топпер

> Но вообще по жизни, - это, по-моему, абсолютно нормально заступиться за того, кого обижают, и дать отпор обидчику. Вне там Махаяны и Хинаяны. И большинство людей с понятием о чести и совести делают это, потому что не в состоянии видеть такую обстановку. Если хулиган обижает кого-то в трамвае, это ведь не бракоразводный процесс. где оба супруга, как правило, виноваты.


Совершенно верно. Но делаем то мы это именно из-за отсутствия мудрости. Именно поэтому приходится применять насилие, что мы не знаем, как поступить иначе. Но в стартовом сообщении нам говорят о другом.



> Тут не наше дело определять. Это дело каждого самому определить, в случае с бодхисаттвой. В мирской жизни - если есть очевидный результат, например, война в Чечне благодаря действиям Путина кончилась, народ стал жить благополучнее, люди друг к другу добрее....то вот тут -то все и определится. Если люди начинают стремиться к благому, значит, их ведет мудрый человек. Как Ганди, например.


А Сергей Хос прямо противоположно оценивает даже это событие. Вот потому и не нравятся мне подобные модели.



> Чужой ум трудно увидеть, а также далекоидущие последствия, но когда поступает Путин, - это Путин. А когда поступает Кармапа - это Кармапа буддизм все-таки вносит существенную разницу в уровень неведенья.


А когда Пятый Далай-лама призывает монголов для войны с Кагью и Кармапой (тоже бодхисатой)? Это - деяние бодхисатты или политика? Проклинать нам его за это или воздавать ассану?

----------


## Оскольд

При всем пиетете к Топперу как к представителю бхиккхусангхи хотелось бы спросить: отчего люди не открывают подобные темы в закрытом разделе? Ведь на то он и создан, чтобы избегать очередного пусть и спокойного, пусть и такого бфско-домашнеуютного но холиварчика...Нико, не хотите попросить Цхултрима Тращи перенести тему в раздел только для "тибетцев"? Или будем продолжать?........

----------


## Топпер

Перенос темы будет означать отсутствие ответа на вопрос. А вопрос - не теоретического плана, а вполне практического.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А Сергей Хос прямо противоположно оценивает даже это событие. Вот потому и не нравятся мне подобные модели


А что нравится? когда все оценивают одинаково? так просто не бывает.

----------

Оскольд (16.04.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Совершенно верно. Но делаем то мы это именно из-за отсутствия мудрости. Именно поэтому приходится применять насилие, что мы не знаем, как поступить иначе. Но в стартовом сообщении нам говорят о другом.
> 
> А Сергей Хос прямо противоположно оценивает даже это событие. Вот потому и не нравятся мне подобные модели.
> 
> А когда Пятый Далай-лама призывает монголов для войны с Кагью и Кармапой (тоже бодхисатой)? Это - деяние бодхисатты или политика? Проклинать нам его за это или воздавать ассану?


Я, как мать, очень даже за насилие.  :Smilie:  Я конкретно знаю, какой результат оно приносит в воспитании детей, если не испытывать гнева и уметь объяснить ребенку, что он вредит, в первую очередь, самому себе. на простых примерах, например, поменяв местами обидчика и обиженного. Никто из обидчиков не хочет быть обиженным. 

 Я конкретно всех воспитываю, и не даю причинять зло в моем присутствии, насколько это возможно. А как можно спокойно стоять? Любой конфликт, также, как аффекты, лучше останавливать в стадии его зарождения, тогда и жестокие действия не нужны. 

Другое дело, надо четко определить, что такое насилие.


> Насилие — применение физической силы или других средств, дающих физическое превосходство (например, оружия), с целью причинения боли, нанесения травм, повреждений или смерти.[2][3][4]


Не давать человеку поступать безнравственно, - это не насилие, хотя он это воспринимает, как препятствие и насилие. А для буддиста, - это защита человека от себя самого. Главное, добиться сотрудничества этого человека в помощи себе. 

И крайне поддерживаю такое действие бодхисаттвы. Постоянно вмешиваюсь во что-то и лезу, несмотря на благоразумие. Во многих слечаях действительно надо вслух высказать свое мнение, спокойно, беспристрастно и конкретно, дав человеку в аффективном состоянии понять, что он сейчас совершит непоправимое. Если говорить с уважением и аргументированно, можно предотвратить грубое проявление аффекта. 

Очень хороший метод, правда, это разрядить обстановку улыбкой.

Что касается политики и вообще поступков бодхисаттвы, все просто, когда дети не поделили формочку в песочнице, и один ударил второго лопаткой по голове. А попробуйте учесть интересы огромного количества людей, да еще и заставить их действовать наилучшим образом, когда у каждого свои представления о счастье. Просто не надо их судить и осуждать. Кто знает, как бы мы поступили на их месте.....

----------


## Топпер

> А что нравится? когда все оценивают одинаково? так просто не бывает.


Не в этом дело. Пема, например, оценивает Путина, как бодхисатту, а вы - наоборот. Не может же он одновременно и быть и не быть бодхисаттой.

----------


## Топпер

> Я конкретно всех воспитываю, и не даю причинять зло в моем присутствии, насколько это возможно. А как можно спокойно стоять? Любой конфликт, также, как аффекты, лучше останавливать в стадии его зарождения, тогда и жестокие действия не нужны.


Это понятно. Но вы - не просветлённая. Будда на вашем месте также применял бы насилие?



> Другое дело, надо четко определить, что такое насилие. Не давать человеку поступать безнравственно, - это не насилие, хотя он это воспринимает, как препятствие и насилие. А для буддиста, - это защита человека от себя самого. Главное, добиться сотрудничества этого человека в помощи себе.


Раджа Аджатасатту три раза пытался вырезать сакьев. Два раза Будда появлялся на его пути, и это охлаждало пыл раджи. На третий раз Будда не стал препятствовать. Всех его родственников вырезали.



> И крайне поддерживаю такое действие бодхисаттвы, потому как постоянно вмешиваюсь во что-то и лезу, несмотря на благоразумие. Во многих слечаях действительно надо вслух высказать свое мнение, спокойно. беспристрастно и конкретно. дав человеку в аффективном состоянии понять, что он сейчас совершит непоправимое. Если говорить с уважегнием и аргументированно, можно предотвратить грубое проявление аффекта.


Высказать в слух и убидть - это совсем разные действия. В теме же прозвучал случай с бодхисаттой - убийцей моряков. Он их не пожурил за желание убить купцов, и даже не убил, при попытке убить купцов. Он их заранее убил.



> Очень хороший метод, правда, это разрядить обстановку улыбкой.


Это да.



> Что касается политики и вообще поступков бодхисаттвы, все просто, когда дети не поделили формочку в песочнице, и один ударил сторого лопаткой по голове. А попробуйте учесть интересы огромного количества людей, да еще и затавить их действовать наилучшим образом, когда у каждого свои представления о счастье. Просто не надо их судить и осуждать. Кто знает, как бы мы поступили на их месте.....


Так люди на то и люди, что не могут всех этих факторов учесть и ошибаются. И это - объяснимо. Но речь о теоретически просветлённых. С них и спрос другой за насилие.

----------

Bob (16.04.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

> Перенос темы будет означать отсутствие ответа на вопрос. А вопрос - не теоретического плана, а вполне практического.


Бханте, по моему все просто...
Вот Вы тут поминали чечню. Или давайте лучше возмем палестину. Вот Вы как буддист видите, что некто сейчас застрелит детей на выходе из школы(увы, пример живой) и у Вас есть только одна возможность это предотвратить - убив(или по крайней мере срочно применив силу против) этого человека. Ваши действия как тхеравадина? Махаянист, как видите обязан действовать, сострадая и детям и боевику, сознательно беря на себя негативную карму, но действовать.
 Вы говорите, что на этой почве могут быть всякие злоупотребления, как личного так и политического характера...Могут!!! И наверняка были и бывают, но это не значит что сам принцип неверен. К примеру учение о Чакравартине тоже вполне может быть предметом политического злоупотребления. И что же? Выбросим его на помойку? Ну и потом, Махаяна это не Тхеравада и со своим уставом в чужую вихару не лезут :Big Grin:  Вот и все. Но я понимаю, Все остальное от лукавого т.е. от желания доказать превосходство Тхеравады и якобы нелогичность и неоднозначность Махаяны...

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Что тогда могло бы быть поводом? Если газовые атаки - не повод? Вы не находите такой взгляд крайне социально опасным?


Нет, не нахожу. Я не вижу в действиях Асахары повода отказаться от тантрического пути как такового.




> Так читта связанная с насилием - это всегда сахетука акусала. Здесь вариантов нет. Состояния сознания основанные на злости, не могут дать благого результата. А состояния сознания, основанные на состродании не могут дать агрессии.


Не всякое решительное и гневное по форме действие исходит из агрессии.




> Т.е. чётких критериев нет. И *как оно повернётся - так и будет*. Значит будем ждать очередных Джа-лам и Сёко Асахар.


Да, чётких критериев нет. В основе всех действий человека лежит понимание как творческий акт и свобода. К счастью, благими учителями для поддержания благих устремлений в самой глубине человеческого сердца в мир были внесены учения Тантры. Тех, кто правильно следует этому импульсу, он ведет к высшему благу, а тех, кто его извращает - ко злу.
И формального критерия правильно следования нет, этому учит предваряющая Тантру Праджняпарамита. Выбор делается сердцем. *Как оно повернётся - так и будет*.

----------


## Оскольд

> Это понятно. Но вы - не просветлённая. Будда на вашем месте также применял бы насилие?
> 
> Раджа Аджатасатту три раза пытался вырезать сакьев. Два раза Будда появлялся на его пути, и это охлаждало пыл раджи. На третий раз Будда не стал препятствовать. Всех его родственников вырезали.


И как Он это мотивировал??? Странно. Два раза появлялся, а третий раз не стал. Что изменилось?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Я Путина не оцениваю бодхисаттвой, не передергивайте :Smilie:  Я давно разочарована в политике и осознаю ущербность самсары. И когда начинают призывы по изменению общеполитической обстановки, мне просто кисло становится, так это утопично, так из этого прет чья-то конкретная нажива. Уж столько раз все это было при мне в разных странах, а уж подноготную политиков мне пришлось зреть неоднократно. Достаточно Путину в лицо уж посмотреть.....уж спасибо, про то, как проявляются качества бодхисаттвы - известно. Я уже выше сказала, - люди больше следуют благому.

Я считаю, что все начинается исключительно С КАЖДОГО ИЗ НАС. если каждый из нас преодолеет неведенье и перестанет причинять вред другим существам, тогда только и наступит полное процветание мира во всем мире.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Это понятно. Но вы - не просветлённая.


А ВДРУГ? :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Будда на вашем месте также применял бы насилие?


Ни Вы, ни я не можем на это сказать ни "да", ни "нет" :Smilie:  Но я четко вижу, что хорошо воспитала свою дочь, в смысле понимания благого-неблагого и в смысле непричинения вреда другим существам. Но без ее благих кармических корней это было бы невозможно. Дальше это уже ее часть ответственности за себя и за других. Думаю, Будда только бы посорадовался. Я ее не убила и причинила ей увечья. Просто не позволила делать то, что ей хочется, - вовремя. Или ей надо было позволить делать все, что угодно? :Smilie: 




> Раджа Аджатасатту три раза пытался вырезать сакьев. Два раза Будда появлялся на его пути, и это охлаждало пыл раджи. На третий раз Будда не стал препятствовать. Всех его родственников вырезали.


Значит, их неблагая карма созрела....




> Высказать в слух и убидть - это совсем разные действия. В теме же прозвучал случай с бодхисаттой - убийцей моряков. Он их не пожурил за желание убить купцов, и даже не убил, при попытке убить купцов. Он их заранее убил.


Я молюсь о том, чтобы передо мной не стояло такого выбора вплоть до полного искоренения неведенья. Только наличие неведенья определяет вредоносность убийства.





> Так люди на то и люди, что не могут всех этих факторов учесть и ошибаются. И это - объяснимо. Но речь о теоретически просветлённых. С них и спрос другой за насилие.


Для учитывания кармических последствий нужно учесть ВСЕ ФАКТОРЫ. И поэтому тяжесть проступка или его польза - исключительно опираются на все составляющие любой ситуации. если люди будут бояться поступать, то они и не вырастут никогда. Можно вообще не сталкиваться с обидчиками и не давать им отпора, заперся дома и медитируй.

----------

Оскольд (16.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Нет, не нахожу. Я не вижу в действиях Асахары повода отказаться от тантрического пути как такового.


Т.е. коммунизм - идея хорошая, но исполнители подвели.



> Не всякое решительное и гневное по форме действие исходит из агрессии.


Связанное с насилием - всякое. Это совершенно однозначно. Состояние с благими корнями не может дать результатом насилие. Солдат, убивающий захватчика ради спасения своих родных, ненавидит врага.



> Да, чётких критериев нет. В основе всех действий человека лежит понимание как творческий акт и свобода. К счастью, благими учителями для поддержания благих устремлений в самой глубине человеческого сердца в мир были внесены учения Тантры. Тех, кто правильно следует этому импульсу, он ведет к высшему благу, а тех, кто его извращает - ко злу.
> И формального критерия правильно следования нет, этому учит предваряющая Тантру Праджняпарамита. Выбор делается сердцем. *Как оно повернётся - так и будет*.


Хорошо, давайте попробуем оценить действия Пятого Далай-ламы в войне с Кармапой. Его действия были действиями бодхисатты? А ответные действия Кармапы?

----------


## Топпер

> Бханте, по моему все просто...
> Вот Вы тут поминали чечню. Или давайте лучше возмем палестину. Вот Вы как буддист видите, что некто сейчас застрелит детей на выходе из школы(увы, пример живой) и у Вас есть только одна возможность это предотвратить - убив(или по крайней мере срочно применив силу против) этого человека. Ваши действия как тхеравадина? Махаянист, как видите обязан действовать, сострадая и детям и боевику, сознательно беря на себя негативную карму, но действовать.


Естественно я, как монах убивать никого не буду. Я не для этого монахом становился, чтобы потом в суперменов играть.



> Вы говорите, что на этой почве могут быть всякие злоупотребления, как личного так и политического характера...Могут!!! И наверняка были и бывают, но это не значит что сам принцип неверен.


А что это значит, если на основе верного принципа можно создать страшные деяния?



> Но я понимаю, Все остальное от лукавого т.е. от желания доказать превосходство Тхеравады и якобы нелогичность и неоднозначность Махаяны...


Просьба не додумывать за меня.



> И как Он это мотивировал??? Странно. Два раза появлялся, а третий раз не стал. Что изменилось?


Да. Посчитал, что неблагая камма сакьев слишком велика. А ведь раджа Аджатасатту был его учеником в тот момент. И попросить ученика, вроде как не сложно было.

----------

Bob (16.04.2012), Тао (17.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Я считаю, что все начинается исключительно С КАЖДОГО ИЗ НАС. если каждый из нас преодолеет неведенье и перестанет причинять вред другим существам, тогда только и наступит полное процветание мира во всем мире.


Я об этом же. В этом вопросе полностью с вами согласен.



> Ни Вы, ни я не можем на это сказать ни "да", ни "нет" Но я четко вижу, что хорошо воспитала свою дочь, в смысле понимания благого-неблагого и в смысле непричинения вреда другим существам. Но без ее благих кармических корней это было бы невозможно. Дальше это уже ее часть ответственности за себя и за других. Думаю, Будда только бы посорадовался. Я ее не убила и причинила ей увечья. Просто не позволила делать то, что ей хочется, - вовремя. Или ей надо было позволить делать все, что угодно?


Насчёт вас - вопросов нет. Я про методы Будды речь вёл.



> Значит, их неблагая карма созрела....


А Будда не помешал Аджатасатту накопить неблагую камму!



> Я молюсь о том, чтобы передо мной не стояло такого выбора вплоть до полного искоренения неведенья. Только наличие неведенья определяет вредоносность убийства.


Вредоностность убийства определяет сознательное действие по его совершению. Здесь нет зависимости от неведения. При убийстве у убийцы неведение есть всегда. По определению. 



> если люди будут бояться поступать, то они и не вырастут никогда. Можно вообще не сталкиваться с обидчиками и не давать им отпора, заперся дома и медитируй.


Тут ведь вместо роста над собой, можно и в ад угодить. Туда, как известно, и вымощена дорога благими намерениями.

----------

Bob (16.04.2012)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Помимо "бодхисаттва может убить" в Махаяне еще тонны наставлений, которые все крепко связаны друг с другом. Не надо вырывать часть и рассматривать ее вне всего контекста целиком.

----------

Нико (16.04.2012), Пема Дролкар (16.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Помимо "бодхисаттва может убить" в Махаяне еще тонны наставлений, которые все крепко связаны друг с другом. Не надо вырывать часть и рассматривать ее вне всего контекста целиком.


Вопрос у меня простой был: каков критерий, когда бодхисатта может применять насилие, вплоть до убийства? По какому критерию мы можем отличить простое убийство от убийства совершённого бодхисаттой?

----------


## Оскольд

> Естественно я, как монах убивать никого не буду. Я не для этого монахом становился, чтобы потом в суперменов играть.


Ясно. Вот мы и выяснили в чем сущность Махаяны....в Великом Сострадании, а сущность Тхеравады значит(из Ваших слов как я понял) в соблюдении обетов. Т.с. "как бы самому не замараться, а дети побоку" ...Вот по этому я, к примеру, не тхеравадмн(ну не только по этому, но и по этому тоже). 




> А что это значит, если на основе верного принципа можно создать страшные деяния?


Не знаю...Вот к примеру учение о Чакравартинах верное???????А ведь деяния можно натворить им злоупотребляя ой йой йой...




> Да. Посчитал, что неблагая камма сакьев слишком велика. А ведь раджа Аджатасатту был его учеников в тот момент.


А два раза до этого карма значит была еще не столь неблагая?))) Странно....Не понимаю))) Кстати, получается Будда легитимизировал(не стал препятствовать) убийства исходя из того что карма была слишком неблагая? Не находите здесь некую схожесть с махаянским принципом?))) Я нахожу...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.04.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

> Вопрос у меня простой был: каков критерий, когда бодхисатта может применять насилие, вплоть до убийства? По какому критерию мы можем отличить простое убийство от убийства совершённого бодхисаттой?


По критерию благой мотивации и кармической целесообразности, наверно( как в случае с сакьями и раджой Аджатасатту).

----------


## Оскольд

> А Будда не помешал Аджатасатту накопить неблагую камму!


  Вот видите!!! А Вы говорите))))

----------


## Топпер

> Ясно. Вот мы и выяснили в чем сущность Махаяны....в Великом Сострадании, а сущность Тхеравады значит(из Ваших слов как я понял) в соблюдении обетов. Т.с. "как бы самому не замараться, а дети побоку" ...Вот по этому я, к примеру, не тхеравадмн(ну не только по этому, но и по этому тоже).


И в соблюдении обетов и в понимании того, что детей этих и террориста я не смогу избавить от сансары таким образом. Единственное, что я могу - это попытаться учить их Дхамме. Но ситуация с заложниками  (или что мы там рассматриваем) - это не лучшая ситуация для проповеди.



> Не знаю...Вот к примеру учение о Чакравартинах верное???????А ведь деяния можно натворить им злоупотребляя ой йой йой...


Хм.... думаю, что это не столь уж просто. Критерий Чаккаваттина - добровольность прихода под его патронаж. Насильственное обращение народов покажет нам, что перед нами не чаккаваттин.



> А два раза до этого карма значит была еще не столь неблагая?))) Странно....Не понимаю))) Кстати, получается Будда легитимизировал(не стал препятствовать) убийства исходя из того что карма была слишком неблагая? Не находите здесь некую схожесть с махаянским принципом?))) Я нахожу...


Не нахожу. Скорее нахожу различия. Ведь по вашей логике Будда должен был с шашкой наголо бросится защищать невинных детей (коих также порешили в городе). А он решил "не замараться".



> По критерию благой мотивации и кармической целесообразности, наверно( как в случае с сакьями и раджой Аджатасатту).


Так нам то как это оценить в практическом смысле?. А то ведь задай вы вопрос про детей Будде  (не зная, что он - Будда) и узнав, что он не вмешивается, вы бы и его посчитали бы недостаточно мотивированным состраданием.

----------

Bob (16.04.2012), Zom (16.04.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

Тем не менее в истории были примеры, когда кто то объявлял себя Чакравартином и вел войны....к примеру в Китае.....По моему в Тае тоже некоторые короли присваивали себе это звание? Нет? Точно щас не помню но что то такое в памяти брезжит...

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Т.е. коммунизм - идея хорошая, но исполнители подвели.


Не совсем так. Чаще всего зло - это добро, находящееся не на своем месте. В случае с коммунизмом принципы, пригодные для организации монастыря, были применены к социуму. Причем сделано это было людьми, склонными к манипуляции общественным сознанием. Но это в целом. А еще + коллективная карма данной страны и так далее. В общем, сложный очень процесс, в двух словах не опишешь.




> Солдат, убивающий захватчика ради спасения своих родных, ненавидит врага.


Вовсе не обязательно. Вполне возможно убийство, не мотивированное ненавистью.




> Хорошо, давайте попробуем оценить действия Пятого Далай-ламы в войне с Кармапой. Его действия были действиями бодхисатты? А ответные действия Кармапы?


Не возьмусь. Слишком плохо знаю историю.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.04.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Насчёт вас - вопросов нет. Я про методы Будды речь вёл.


Ну Методы будды в каждом конкретном случае может знать только Будда. Я имела ввиду, что Вы точно также ДОГАДЫВАЕТЕСЬ, как и я, применил бы Будда насилие. Но если вы мне дадите чесслово, что Вы - Будда, сдаюсь, - чтоб мне не встать! :Smilie: 




> А Будда не помешал  накопить неблагую камму!


 Значит, Аджатасатта должен был быть необходимым полезным ингридиентом в какой-то кармической заварухе в таком виде :Smilie: 




> Вредоностность убийства определяет сознательное действие по его совершению. Здесь нет зависимости от неведения. При убийстве у убийцы неведение есть всегда. По определению.


 По определению? Тоесть, есть жесткие правила для всех случаев? Да, не буду с вами спорить. Надо быть в другой традиции, чтобы ощущать, как это возможно. 




> Тут ведь вместо роста над собой, можно и в ад угодить. Туда, как известно, и вымощена дорога благими намерениями.


Да, конечно, лучше из дома вообще не выходить, чтоб ненароком в ады не попасть. Но дело в том, что в ады попадают даже самые большие умницы, которые непрерывно медитируют дома и не останавливают насилием никаких обидчиков. По совокупности проступков в прошлых жизнях. И при наличии соответствующих условий. 

Бодхисаттва может не иметь условий для возмездия за убийство, у него, точно также, как и у Архата, могут замирать семена неблагой кармы. Вам не приходило это в голову? Потому что главным условием для расцвета неблагого кармического семени является наличие аффекта.

----------


## Топпер

> Тем не менее в истории были примеры, когда кто то объявлял себя Чакравартином и вел войны....к примеру в Китае.....По моему в Тае тоже некоторые короли присваивали себе это звание? Нет? Точно щас не помню но что то такое в памяти брезжит...


Были. Но понятно, что они никакие не чаккаваттины.

----------


## Оскольд

> Были. Но понятно, что они никакие не чаккаваттины.


Так и те кто злоупотреблял обетами бодхисаттвы тоже не бодхисаттва.......Однако.....Сам принцип(как и в случае с чакравартинами) от этого неправильным не становится....автоматически....

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Вовсе не обязательно. Вполне возможно убийство, не мотивированное ненавистью.


Момент сознания, при котором происходит команда телу на убийство *всегда* сопряжена с ненавистью. 



> Не возьмусь. Слишком плохо знаю историю.


А это потому, что нет критерия для оценки о котором я спрашиваю. Потому сама идея просветлённого  насилия во благо, без таких критериев бессмысленна.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вопрос у меня простой был: каков критерий, когда бодхисатта может применять насилие, вплоть до убийства? По какому критерию мы можем отличить простое убийство от убийства совершённого бодхисаттой?


Типа "Дхармического уголовного кодекса"? )))
Нет такого. Кодексы - это у тех, у кого дхармы не пусты от собственных признаков.
А у нас они пусты. Так что полная свобода + личная ответственность. А критерий - в сердце.

----------


## Оскольд

> Момент сознания, при котором происходит команда телу на убийство *всегда* сопряжена с ненавистью.


Согласно Тхераваде :Big Grin:

----------


## Топпер

> Ну Методы будды в каждом конкретном случае может знать только Будда. Я имела ввиду, что Вы точно также ДОГАДЫВАЕТЕСЬ, как и я, применил бы Будда насилие. Но если вы мне дадите чесслово, что Вы - Будда, сдаюсь, - чтоб мне не встать!


Не догадываюсь. Могу сказать точно: не применил бы. Будды и Архаты не могут убивать сознательно.



> Значит, Аджатасатта должен был быть необходимым полезным ингридиентом в какой-то кармической заварухе в таком виде


В общем-то нет. Из текстов не следует никакого профита ни сакьям, ни Аджатасатту, ни Будде от этой резни.



> По определению? Тоесть, есть жесткие правила для всех случаев? Да, не буду с вами спорить. Надо быть в другой традиции, чтобы ощущать, как это возможно.


Да. Для этого нужно посмотреть 121 уровень развёртывания сознания по Абхидхамме. Там это чётко говориться.



> Да, конечно, лучше из дома вообще не выходить, чтоб ненароком в ады не попасть. Но дело в том, что в ады попадают даже самые большие умницы, которые непрерывно медитируют дома и не останавливают насилием никаких обидчиков. По совокупности проступков в прошлых жизнях. И при наличии соответствующих условий.


103. Если бы кто-нибудь в битве тысячекратно победил тысячу людей,
А другой победил бы себя одного, то именно этот другой – величайший победитель в битве.
104. Поистине, победа над собой человека, живущего в постоянном самоограничении,
Смирившего себя, лучше, чем победа над другими людьми.
105. Ни Мара с Брахмой, ни бог, ни гандхарва
Не смогут превратить у такого человека победу в поражение.
Дхп.



> Бодхисаттва может не иметь условий для возмездия за убийство, - Вам не приходило это в голову? Потому что главным условием для расцвета неблагого кармического семени является наличие аффекта.


Такого быть не может. Бодхисатта - существо не просветлённое, имеющие килесы. Без килес он был бы Буддой. Без килес также невозможно само убийство. Убивать сознательно может только непросветлённое существо.

----------


## Оскольд

Вот Вам, бханте, еще один пример http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....648&highlight= 
Вот если бы там мимо проходил бы какой нить махаянец и гневно бы так шуганул этих девиц, возможно бы даже применил силу, то не было бы это благом для всех? По моему было бы...Имхо, Его Святейшество говорит прежде всего вот о таких простых ситуациях, а не о политике и кровавых столкновениях))).......

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Момент сознания, при котором происходит команда телу на убийство *всегда* сопряжена с ненавистью.


Это Вам так кажется. И я не вижу, из чего это могло бы следовать. Что, по-вашему, всякий импульс что-то устранить связан с ненавистью к устраняемому объекту? Совершенно необязательно. Например, Вы можете решить, что вещь стоит не на своем месте и перенести ее на другое. То есть "устранить" там, где она стояла. Но без всякой ненависти, а даже из любви.




> сама идея просветлённого  насилия во благо, без таких критериев бессмысленна.


Если Вы в чем-то не видите смысла, это не значит, что его там нет. Бывает так, что для определенных пониманий просто карма не созрела )))

----------


## Топпер

> Согласно Тхераваде


Если отменить Абхидхамму - тогда да.  :Smilie:  Но вообще это же писали и вайбхашики чья Абхидхамма котировалась у тибетцев.




> Так и те кто злоупотреблял обетами бодхисаттвы тоже не бодхисаттва.......Однако.....Сам принцип(как и в случае с чакравартинами) от этого неправильным не становится....автоматически....


А как определить злоупотреблял или нет? С чаккаваттином, как видите, всё просто.

----------

Оскольд (16.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Типа "Дхармического уголовного кодекса"? )))
> Нет такого. Кодексы - это у тех, у кого дхармы не пусты от собственных признаков.
> А у нас они пусты. Так что полная свобода + личная ответственность. А критерий - в сердце.


И у нас они пусты от признаков. Но мы подобных вольностей бодхисаттам не спускаем, поэтому и кодекс не нужен.
Один раз сердцем уже голосовали. До сих пор расплачиваемся.




> Это Вам так кажется. И я не вижу, из чего это могло бы следовать.


Это не мне так кажется. Это - основы Абхидхаммы.



> Что, по-вашему, всякий импульс что-то устранить связан с ненавистью к устраняемому объекту?


Если мы говорим об убийстве ЖС - да.



> Совершенно необязательно. Например, Вы можете решить, что вещь стоит не на своем месте и перенести ее на другое. То есть "устранить" там, где она стояла. Но без всякой ненависти, а даже из любви.


Живое существо не вещь.



> Если Вы в чем-то не видите смысла, это не значит, что его там нет. Бывает так, что для определенных пониманий просто карма не созрела )))


Пока я не увидел аргументов, которые бы могли показать её практическое применение. А вот вред, в случае когда этой идеей прикрываются не бодхисатты - налицо. Примеры есть.

----------

Сергей Хос (16.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Вот Вам, бханте, еще один пример http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....648&highlight= 
> Вот если бы там мимо проходил бы какой нить махаянец и гневно бы так шуганул этих девиц, возможно бы даже применил силу, то не было бы это благом для всех? По моему было бы...Имхо, Его Святейшество говорит прежде всего вот о таких простых ситуациях, а не о политике и кровавых столкновениях))).......


И тхеравадин бы мог гневно шугануть. Но они (махаянец и тхеравадин) - не просветлённые. У них методов других нет. Умы ЖС они не знают. Методами обращения - не владеют. Отсюда и остаётся единственный вариант.

----------

Сергей Хос (16.04.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

> А как определить злоупотреблял или нет? С чаккаваттином, как видите, всё просто.


Так и должно быть))))) Махаяна сложное учение и не для всех)))) До нее дорасти еще надо))) Я вот тока пыжусь а сам конечно не дорос......

----------

Нико (16.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Так и должно быть))))) Махаяна сложное учение и не для всех)))) До нее дорасти еще надо))) Я вот тока пыжусь а сам конечно не дорос......


Простите, но это - не объяснение. Это из разряда "ну вы не понимаете просто"
Логичные вещи можно и семилетнему ребёнку объяснить.

----------

Bob (16.04.2012), Zom (16.04.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

> Простите, но это - не объяснение. Это из разряда "ну вы не понимаете просто"
> Логичные вещи можно и семилетнему ребёнку объяснить.


Бханте........как мы будем оценивать мотивацию кого то если не имеем ясновидения(прямого знания умов)?))))))Вот отсюда и сложность....Мотивация более тонкая материя, чем формализованный обет.......уровень иной...Более т.с. глубокий....

----------

Нико (16.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Бханте........как мы будем оценивать мотивацию кого то если не имеем ясновидения(прямого знания умов)?))))))Вот отсюда и сложность....Мотивация более тонкая материя, чем формализованный обет.......уровень иной...Более т.с. глубокий....


Вот именно. А раз у нас ригпаметра нет, то давать рекомендации по подобным действиям, как минимум, не здорово.

----------

Bob (16.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если мы говорим об убийстве ЖС - да.


А по-моему - нет. Я вполне могу допустить, что человек, не имеющий ненависти, в крайней ситуации совершает убийство, чтобы не дать свершиться тяжкому злу. Еще пример - эвтаназия. Еще пример - бывает, что человек убивает любимого чтобы не допустить неизбежного насилия над ним. Да мало ли что. Так что указанный Вами закон, на мой взгляд, просто не существует в качестве закона. Закономерность такая и правда есть. Но она не абсолютная.




> Пока я не увидел аргументов, которые бы могли показать её практическое применение.


Практическое применение, так, на вскидку, можно указать двоякое:
1. Указание на такое как на в принципе возможное позволяет правильно установиться мыслью на идее связи между свободой и ответственностью. И совершенно особым образом иметь дело со своим внутренним миром. Так, как это требуется в Махаяне.
2. Ну и еще используется в Тантре для установления отношений с гуру.

----------

Нико (16.04.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

> Вот именно. А раз у нас ригпаметра нет, то давать рекомендации по подобным действиям, как минимум, не здорово.


Его Святейшество просто говорит о том, что если в какой то ситуации нужно применить силу для того чтобы предотвратить зло то это нужно сделать....Иначе это нарушение обета(трусость не дала проявиться состраданию, насколько я понимаю)....Вот и все....Имхо, все логично.....Вы думаете это привелегия такая что ли? Это тяжелая обязанность я помню десятки случаев где я из за трусости боялся вмешаться и предотвратить драку и т.д.......Для этого надо быть действительно бодхисаттвой чтобы преодолеть эту трусость....

----------

Нико (16.04.2012), Пема Дролкар (16.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> А по-моему - нет. Я вполне могу допустить, что человек, не имеющий ненависти, в крайней ситуации совершает убийство, чтобы не дать свершиться тяжкому злу.


Нет. Таковое невозможно. У того, кто достиг просветления нет идея "существа", "рождение", "смерть". Он понимает, что единственный метод избавления от сансары - проповедь Дхаммы. Думаю, что даже в махаянских сутрах вы не найдёте примера того, где бы Будда производил насильственные действия.



> Еще пример - эвтаназия. Еще пример - бывает, что человек убивает любимого чтобы не допустить неизбежного насилия над ним. Да мало ли что. Так что указанный Вами закон, на мой взгляд, просто не существует в качестве закона. Закономерность такая и правда есть. Но она не абсолютная.


Эвтаназия - убийство из отвращения, отягощённого невежеством.



> Практическое применение, так, на вскидку, можно указать двоякое:
> 1. Указание на такое как на в принципе возможное позволяет правильно установиться мыслью на идее связи между свободой и ответственностью. И совершенно особым образом иметь дело со своим внутренним миром. Так, как это требуется в Махаяне.
> 2. Ну и еще используется в Тантре для установления отношений с гуру.


Когда чёткого критерия нет, связь с гуру и устанавливается такая, как с Асахарой. Ведь он те же самые красивые слова говорил. А что в итоге?

----------

Bob (16.04.2012), Zom (16.04.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

Знаете, бханте, я с вашего позволения выскажу одну мысль и на этом закончу свое участие в этой теме..........Надеюсь Вы не против)))
Так вот, мне вот тут подумалось, что когда нас будут убивать(не дай Будда) мы будем молиться( по крайней мере фигурально выражаясь.......) чтобы рядом оказался какой нибудь неравнодушный бодхисаттва, смогший преодолеть свою трусость,  а не тхеравадин(условно говоря) который будет стоять в сторонке и не играть в супермена или такой псевдободхисаттва как я к примеру...

Для меня это очень убедительный аргумент)))) "Как хотите, чтобы поступали с вами, так поступайте с другими" (с) Хр.

----------

Vadimko (16.04.2012), Нико (16.04.2012), Пема Дролкар (16.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Его Святейшество просто говорит о том, что если в какой то ситуации нужно применить силу для того чтобы предотвратить зло то это нужно сделать....Иначе это нарушение обета(трусость не дала проявиться состраданию, насколько я понимаю)....Вот и все....Имхо, все логично.....Вы думаете это привелегия такая что ли? Это тяжелая обязанность я помню десятки случаев где я из за трусости боялся вмешаться и предотвратить драку и т.д.......Для этого надо быть действительно бодхисаттвой чтобы преодолеть эту трусость....


Так вот когда это делать? Например, гаишник вымогает у водителя взятку. Надо ему по голове чем-либо тяжёлым бить, чтобы к водителям не приставал?

----------

Zom (16.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Знаете, бханте, я с вашего позволения выскажу одну мысль и на этом закончу свое участие в этой теме..........Надеюсь Вы не против)))
> Так вот, мне вот тут подумалось, что когда нас будут убивать(не дай Будда) мы будем молиться( по крайней мере фигурально выражаясь.......) чтобы рядом оказался какой нибудь неравнодушный бодхисаттва, смогший преодолеть свою трусость,  а не тхеравадин(условно говоря) который будет стоять в сторонке и не играть в супермена или такой псевдободхисаттва как я к примеру...
> 
> Для меня это очень убедительный аргумент)))) "Как хотите, чтобы поступали с вами, так поступайте с другими" (с) Хр.


Да не нужен в этой ситуации бодхисатта, о том и речь. А нужен, например, нормальный сотрудник милиции. Непросветлённый. Который в соответствии с законом действует. Или просто крепкие люди. Не важно тхеравадины, махаянцы или православные. 
Но при этом важно понимать, что камму они себе подпортят.

И, конечно не нужно, чтоб в это время рядом находился монах. Ибо монах вам ничем не поможет.  Не его стезя. (о чаньских речь не веду, о них - разговор особый).

----------

Bob (16.04.2012), Zom (16.04.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

> Так вот когда это делать? Например, гаишник вымогает у водителя взятку. Надо ему по голове чем-либо тяжёлым бить, чтобы к водителям не приставал?


Бханте не надо доводить до абсурда)))) Ну и это....спокойной ночи(см сообщение выше) :Big Grin:

----------


## Топпер

> Бханте не надо доводить до абсурда)))) Ну и это....спокойной ночи(см сообщение выше)


Почему до абсурда? Я привожу нормальную бытовую ситуацию: есть несправедливость, есть бодхисатта, который не должен проявлять трусость. Как её  решить исходя из предложенных критериев?

----------

Zom (16.04.2012)

----------


## Vladiimir

Ну контекст и ситуация обсуждаемого абзаца кажутся предельно простыми:

Чандракирти во Вхождении в Серединный Путь, говорит что могут быть оправдания для употребления силы, в ответ на силу, при условии, что ответные действия могут помочь пострадавшему, уменьшат приченный вред или предотвратят дальнейший. Но только не в том случае, когда ситуация уже разрешилась (закончилась)! Здесь весь вред уже причинен и противодействие "в догонку" только ухудшит положение.
Однако если, кому-либо наносят вред, и ситуация еще не разрешилась (не пришла к завершению (is left unaddressed)), то он может оказать уверенное и спокойное противодействие, в том числе и из-за сострадания к вредителю, которому будет только хуже от продолжения своих действий.

----------

Джнянаваджра (16.04.2012), Оскольд (16.04.2012), Пема Дролкар (16.04.2012)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Вот именно. А раз у нас ригпаметра нет, то давать рекомендации по подобным действиям, как минимум, не здорово.


У Вас не только ригпаметра нет, но и доверия к Сутрам Махаяны... вот от этого и плясать надо. Но дабы определить контекст высказывания Его Святейшества, приведу цитату из "Диалогов о деятельном сострадании":



> _Дэниел Браун: Ваше Святейшество, я обеспокоен тем, что высказыванием о допустимости в отдельных случаях причинения вреда и страдания одних ради большего блага других легко могут злоупотребить. Например, во многих странах люди пропадают без вести, их подвергают пыткам, иногда убивают. Если вы побеседуете с мучителями, то они часто говорят вам о том, что не видят ничего плохого в своих действиях, потому что совершали их ради блага своей политической группы. Это ошибочный взгляд, потому что здесь задача не в том, чтобы держать одну группу у власти. Эти люди, видимо, искренне убеждены, что они делают это ради блага. Мой вопрос к вам таков: «Как вы сочетаете это альтруистическое желание с некоторым правильным воззрением или мудростью».
> 
> Далай-лама: Такого рода неверное понимание идет от неведения. Лучшим способом преодоления его является развитие альтруизма, основанного на мудрости. Принести в жертву одного ради блага многих может быть правильным, но осуществить это очень сложно. Мы должны тщательно проанализировать ситуацию, и часто очень трудно быть уверенным в том, что делать. Иногда ситуация так запутанна, что требуется своего рода ясновидение, чтобы понять, что делать дальше. Самый безопасный способ — это постараться, чтобы такие ситуации не возникали._

----------


## Топпер

> Ну контекст и ситуация обсуждаемого абзаца кажутся предельно простыми:
> 
> Чандракирти во Вхождении в Серединный Путь, говорит что могут быть оправдания для употребления силы, в ответ на силу, при условии, что ответные действия могут помочь пострадавшему, уменьшат приченный вред или предотвратят дальнейший. Но только не в том случае, когда ситуация уже разрешилась (закончилась)! Здесь весь вред уже причинен и противодействие "в догонку" только ухудшит положение.
> Однако если, кому-либо наносят вред, и ситуация еще не разрешилась (не пришла к завершению (is left unddressed)), то он может оказать уверенное и спокойное противодействие, в том числе и из-за сострадания к вредителю, которому будет только хуже от продолжения своих действий.


Для непросветлённых да - могут. Но мы не их обсуждаем.

----------


## Топпер

> У Вас не только ригпаметра нет, но и доверия к Сутрам Махаяны... вот от этого и плясать надо. Но дабы определить контекст высказывания Его Святейшества, приведу цитату из "Диалогов о деятельном сострадании":


Давайте обсуждать не моё доверие/недоверие, а вопрос.

----------

Bob (16.04.2012), Zom (16.04.2012)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Для непросветлённых да - могут. Но мы не их обсуждаем.


Так можно же видеть, бьют тебя или уже закончили? Или для этого надо быть просветленным?

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Для непросветлённых да - могут. Но мы не их обсуждаем.


Насколько я помню, на момент истории об убийстве на корабле Будда ещё не достиг Полного Пробуждения, будучи бодхисаттвой.

----------


## Топпер

> Так можно же видеть, бьют тебя или уже закончили? Или для этого надо быть просветленным?


По непросветлённым у меня и вопроса нет. Вопрос по бодхисаттам.

----------


## Топпер

> Насколько я помню, на момент истории об убийстве на корабле Будда ещё не достиг Полного Пробуждения, будучи бодхисаттвой.


Да. И его действия, *как омрачённого существ*а, в общем то понятны. Но с т.з. неомрачённого существа они - неправильны. Вот о чём речь. Будда в такой ситуации не убил бы.

Соответственно, если бы мы были свидетелями такого действа, мы бы понимали, что перед нами существо непросветлённое. А непросветлённому существу лучше не отягощать свою камму грехами. Проблему пассажиров это всё-равно не решит. Точнее отягощать он может по желанию, но не стоит считать такое поведение правильными и бодхисаттовским. Ибо людей то он жизни лишил. Не думаю, что матросам это понравилось.

----------


## Vladiimir

> По непросветлённым у меня и вопроса нет. Вопрос по бодхисаттам.


Исходя из этого текста, по-бодхисаттвовски будет удержать руку бьющего, который вас уже ударил по правой щеке и наносит или собирается нанести удар по левой. Это принесет пользу и избиваемому и избивающему.
Если бьющий ударил и уже ушел, то мстить ему вредно.

----------

Нико (16.04.2012), Оскольд (16.04.2012)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Да. И его действия, *как омрачённого существ*а, в общем то понятны. Но с т.з. неомрачённого существа они - неправильны. Вот о чём речь. Будда в такой ситуации не убил бы.
> 
> Соответственно, если бы мы были свидетелями такого действа, мы бы понимали, что перед нами существо непросветлённое. А непросветлённому существу лучше не отягощать свою камму грехами. Проблему пассажиров это всё-равно не решит. Точнее отягощать он может по желанию, но не стоит считать такое поведение правильными и бодхисаттовским. Ибо людей то он жизни лишил. Не думаю, что матросам это понравилось.


Судя по всему, на данном этапе духовного развития Будда поступил максимально мудро и сострадательно. Не думаю, что в случае обладания подобным Ему ясновидением, матросы были бы против такого решения. Считать такое поведение небодхисаттвинским оснований нет, он принёс благо большему количеству людей сохранив их жизни. Если говорить о результатах такого действия, то они двояки, в то время как сам акт насилия, безусловно, привёл к накоплению неблагой кармы, дарование защиты привело к накоплению благой. При этом, принято считать что второе собрание было несоизмеримо большим, по сравнению с первым.

----------


## Нико

> Если же попадется какой-нибудь странный бодхисаттва, типа, "Другпа Кунле", то те, кто с ним кармически связан, увидят учителя, а кто нет - простого хулигана.


У нас в России есть такой Другпа Кунле. За что ему большое спасибо. )))))

----------


## Нико

> Знаете, бханте, я с вашего позволения выскажу одну мысль и на этом закончу свое участие в этой теме..........Надеюсь Вы не против)))
> Так вот, мне вот тут подумалось, что когда нас будут убивать(не дай Будда) мы будем молиться( по крайней мере фигурально выражаясь.......) чтобы рядом оказался какой нибудь неравнодушный бодхисаттва, смогший преодолеть свою трусость,  а не тхеравадин(условно говоря) который будет стоять в сторонке и не играть в супермена или такой псевдободхисаттва как я к примеру...
> 
> Для меня это очень убедительный аргумент)))) "Как хотите, чтобы поступали с вами, так поступайте с другими" (с) Хр.


Я тоже бы хотела, чтобы меня защитили в такой ситуации, а не стояли с чётками в руках и просто читали МАНИ. )))

----------

Оскольд (16.04.2012)

----------


## Нико

А если бы другого человека на моих глазах убивали, я бы применила насилие к убивающему. Насколько смогла бы.

----------

Оскольд (16.04.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Вопрос у меня простой был: каков критерий, когда бодхисатта может применять насилие, вплоть до убийства? По какому критерию мы можем отличить простое убийство от убийства совершённого бодхисаттой?


 Не знаю... Говорят, когда наступит Шамбалинская война, варвары (лало) будут бороться с бодхисаттвами, спустившимися из чистой земли Шамбала. Эти бодхисаттвы будут убивать лало, перенося при этом их сознание в чистые земли.

----------

Оскольд (16.04.2012)

----------


## Мансур

> Не знаю... Говорят, когда наступит Шамбалинская война, варвары (лало) будут бороться с бодхисаттвами, спустившимися из чистой земли Шамбала.


Нет, это будет великая битва между ваджраянцами и тхравадинами

----------

Alex (16.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.04.2012)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Если отменить Абхидхамму - тогда да.  Но вообще это же писали и вайбхашики чья Абхидхамма котировалась у тибетцев.


Цитата из "Гарвардских лекций" Его Святейшества Далай-ламы: "Мы, тибетцы, вовсю критикуем Васубандху".

----------

Оскольд (16.04.2012), Сергей Хос (16.04.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Нет, это будет великая битва между ваджраянцами и тхравадинами


хаха....улыбнуло

----------

Мансур (16.04.2012)

----------


## Нико

Можно подытожить. Действительно нужно обладать ясновидением, чтобы понять, как действовать в ситуации -- убивать, не убивать. При этом бодхисаттва (а уних на высоких уровнях уже есть ясновидение) чётко осознаёт последствия своего действия, т.е. что за это он может попасть в ад. Он берёт на себя такую ответственность. Т.к. в учениях Махаяны неоднократно подчёркивается, что нужно соизмерять свои действия со степенью блага для других. Если блага будет больше, можно совершить действие, недопустимое в пределах Винаи. Если меньше, это действие совершать нельзя. Вот и всё, собственно.

----------

Оскольд (16.04.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Сообщение от Топпер
> 
> 
> Если отменить Абхидхамму - тогда да.  Но вообще это же писали и вайбхашики чья Абхидхамма котировалась у тибетцев.
> 
> 
> Цитата из "Гарвардских лекций" Его Святейшества Далай-ламы: "Мы, тибетцы, вовсю критикуем Васубандху".


Вполне естественно, что тхеры переносят своё отношение к "канону" и на тибетские кангьюр и тенгьюр.

А ведь в тибетской буддизме главное - традиция.
Согласно традиции есть сутры и шастры высшего, окончательного смысла, в согласии с которыми собраны сутры и шастры относительного смысла, относящиеся к жизненным или жизне-философский элементам поведения.

Если кто-то берёт отдельно взятую сутру или шастру и полагается на неё как на высшее, окончательное учение, то он в рамках тибетского буддизма создаёт какую-то свою традицию со всеми вытекающими.
Если же есть желание изучать какое-то конкретное произведение, то сделует определиться с традицией, понять место этого произведения в этой традиции и ознакомиться с комментариями и критикой на это произведение в рамках избранной традиции.




> Но вообще это же писали и вайбхашики чья Абхидхамма котировалась у тибетцев.


В тибетской буддизме на данный момент нет ни одной традиции, которая философию вайбхашики использовала бы как основу для высшего воззрения.
Поэтому помимо знания Абхидхармы, следует знать комментарии на неё, чтобы понимать, как она толкуется с позиции именно высшего воззрения избранной традиции.

Но это долгий, последовательный путь изучения, в котором придётся полагаться на настоящего носителя избранной традиции. Но это, опять же, противоречит желанию самому во всём разобраться: я сам разберусь и сделаю соответствующие выводы.

----------

Нико (16.04.2012), Оскольд (16.04.2012), Сергей Хос (16.04.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Да. И его действия, *как омрачённого существ*а, в общем то понятны. Но с т.з. неомрачённого существа они - неправильны. Вот о чём речь. Будда в такой ситуации не убил бы.
> 
> Соответственно, если бы мы были свидетелями такого действа, мы бы понимали, что перед нами существо непросветлённое. А непросветлённому существу лучше не отягощать свою камму грехами. Проблему пассажиров это всё-равно не решит. Точнее отягощать он может по желанию, но не стоит считать такое поведение правильными и бодхисаттовским. Ибо людей то он жизни лишил. Не думаю, что матросам это понравилось.


По-моему, вокруг такого существа, как Будда, не могут происходить такие вещи, которые требуют применения насилия. Даже Чакраваратин никогда не применяет насилие, хотя доходит даже до собирания войска. Т.е. если мы встречаемся с ситуацией, когда нам приходится выбирать между применением насилия и непротивлением - то мы по факту омрачены.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я тоже бы хотела, чтобы меня защитили в такой ситуации, а не стояли с чётками в руках и просто читали МАНИ. )))


Это жажда существования так действует  :Smilie:  По мне так гораздо лучше, если бы мне пхову сделали в такой ситуации.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Вопрос у меня простой был: каков критерий, когда бодхисатта может применять насилие, вплоть до убийства? По какому критерию мы можем отличить простое убийство от убийства совершённого бодхисаттой?


Это и есть вопрос вне контекста всей Махаяны. Это как докопаться до физиков с вопросом "зачем они частицы какие-то разгоняют в коллайдере? они ведь могут врезаться и навредить." и отказываться понимать и вникать в ответ, который понять можно, только зная, что там за процессы происходят.

----------


## Greedy

*Вопрос об убийстве - это не вопрос противоречия Дхарме, это вопрос соответствия или несоответствия традиции.*

Дхарма - это закон. Это закон определяет, так называемый, закон кармы.
Как, скажем, закон всемирного тяготения. Когда мы говорим, что если опустить гирю, то она упадёт вниз, а если отпустить гелиевый шарик, то он полетит вверх.
Противоречит ли это заявление гравитации? Нет. Это мирской уровень: то, как мы наблюдаем действие закона всемирного тяготения в мире.
Но если кто-то скажет, что гирю отпускать *нельзя*, то это уже определяет традицию.

Так же и с законом кармы. Если совершить убийство, то таким образом будут заложены причины для будущего неблагоприятного рождения. Если избегать совершения убийств, то таким образом не будет причин для неблагоприятного перерождения, связанных с убийством. Если ограждать других людей от совершения убийств, то будут закладываться причины для будущего благоприятного рождения.
Но если кто-то скажет, что убийств совершать *нельзя*, то таким образ это уже будет традиция.

Когда монах допускает параджику, то его исключают из монашеской общины. Он больше не может считаться монахом. Он выпадает из этой традиции.
Но совершив убийство, этот человек теряет возможность достичь освобождения? Нет. Будда однозначно говорил, что каждое живое существо имеет возможность достичь освобождения.

Поэтому любые запреты - это запреты в рамках конкретной традиции.


Традиции пути бодхисаттвы в ряде случаем допускают возможность совершать убийства. При этом многократно подчёркивается, что этот поступок не противоречит закону кармы. Причины для неблагого перерождения заложены будут.

И в этом ключевое различие главного обета бодхисаттвы: помощь другим стоит выше стремления к собственному освобождению. Не заменяет, а ставится выше.
Бодхисаттва, согласно своей традиции, придерживается обетов пратимокши, но в случае необходимости, ради соразмерной, значимой помощи другим существам, он может отказаться от освобождения в этой жизни, пожертвовав ей для блага других.

Для того же, кто стремится лишь к собственному освобождению, такая ситуация неприемлема. Потому что она однозначно определяется как "шаг назад" в плане собственного освобождения. Но и идущие лишь к собственному освобождению, идут в рамках соответствующей традиции, которые соответственным образом определяют допустимое и недопустимое в поведении.

----------


## Zom

Будда никого не убивает, ибо не только лишён злобы, но и целиком знает и видит все каммические взаимосвязи. Когда человек убивает - то, если рассмотреть это на самом глубоком уровне, который лежит в основе любых мотиваций для убийства - он делает это по причине незнания и невидения механизма каммы. Он не видит, что он никого реально не спасает, а только отсрочивает каммический плод других. При этом он здесь и сейчас копит чёрную камму сам, хотя думает, что не делает себе зла. Те упомянутые моряки, которых спас непросветлённый бодхисатта, потом, наверняка, получили своё. Никого он не спас - а просто перевёл стрелки часов назад ,) Но зато сам из-за этой отсрочки пожарился в аду энное количество времени. Вот так работает невежество.

----------

Bob (16.04.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> При этом он здесь и сейчас копит чёрную камму сам, хотя думает, что не делает себе зла.


Возможно, с Вашей позиции это так. Только почему-то везде подчёркивается, что этот бодхисаттва отлично понимал, что этим деянием накопит себе чёрную карму.




> Он не видит, что он никого реально не спасает, а только отсрочивает каммический плод других.


Есть, вроде как, история, где Будда отказался спасти своих родных, объяснив, что кармический плод, для которого уже сложились условия, отсрочить нельзя.

Подход по отсрочиванию кармических плодов, вообще, противоречит концепции кармы.
Ведь тогда бы Будда, пока бы жил, сделал так, что вокруг него никто бы не страдал, так как он бы отсрочивал бы всем их неблагоприятные кармические плоды.

Будда не залезает в чужую жизнь, меняя её по своему усмотрению. Будда позволяет другим увидеть путь и пойти путём создания для себя условий для благоприятных кармических плодов.

Так же и бодхисаттва. Если Будда не может изменить сложившиеся условия для реализации неблагой кармы, то бодхисаттва тем более.
Поэтому говорить, что бодхисаттва что-то там отсрочил для тех купцов - это глупо. Бодхисаттва увидел, что в уме убийцы созревают условия для совершения крайне неблагоприятных деяний - массового убийста, и присёк эту деятельность.

Соответственно, никакой однозначной кармы у тех купцов, что их убьют в этом путешествии, у них не было. Она была неопределённой. Т.е. ещё сложились не все условия для того, чтобы их убили.
А у убийцы была карма реализовать свои намерения. И воспрепятствовать этому накоплению бодхисаттва смог только совершив убийство сам.




> Никого он не спас - а просто перевёл стрелки часов назад ,) Но зато сам из-за этой отсрочки пожарился в аду энное количество времени.


Он спас убийцу от накопления неблагой кармы, взяв всю тяжесть последствий на себя.
И он спас купцов, став тем самым условием, при котором карма их убийства не смогла реализоваться.

А говорить, что эта их карма реализуется когда-нибудь ещё - это уже вольно расширять закон кармы в стиле "Пункта назначения". Как будто карма насильственной смерти - это не сложившиеся условия, которые приводят к смерти, а некий злой рок, который будет преследовать, пока насильственная смерть не произойдёт. Некая самосущая смерть, реализующая свои планы.

----------


## Zom

> Подход по отсрочиванию кармических плодов, вообще, противоречит концепции кармы.


Не противоречит. Потому что семя созревает в подходящих условиях (этот пример есть в суттах). Если условия устранить - то семя не прорастёт. Но это и не значит, что оно не прорастёт никогда. Условия вновь сойдутся, и плод будет.




> Ведь тогда бы Будда, пока бы жил, сделал так, что вокруг него никто бы не страдал, так как он бы отсрочивал бы всем их неблагоприятные кармические плоды.


Так вот как раз поэтому он и не занимается подобной ерундой - как то делал непросветлённый бодхисатта.




> Он спас убийцу от накопления неблагой кармы, взяв всю тяжесть последствий на себя.
> И он спас купцов, став тем самым условием, при котором карма их убийства не смогла реализоваться.


Никого он не спас. Убийца убьёт после, если не убил сейчас (на то он и убийца - загрязнения его ума никто никуда не дел).
А купцы умрут позже. Вот и вся арифметика .) В дураках остался только бодхисатта.

----------

Bob (16.04.2012), Мансур (16.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Логичные вещи можно и семилетнему ребёнку объяснить.


Но при одном условии - если у него будет добрая воля к пониманию (+ соответствующие кармические предпосылки). А иначе ничегонеполучица.

И потом, в духовной области нет вещей, которые были бы логичны сами по себе. Такое возможно лишь там, где верификация истины осуществляется на основе чувственного наблюдения, то есть в науке.
А в духовном мы сами устанавливаем критерии логики и правила истинности суждения. Истина здесь - это то, что я желаю утвердить как истинное, согласно моему пониманию и ответственности. Будь оно иначе, была бы одна религия для всех, доказанная, как математика или физика.
Поэтому Ваш поиск объективного критерия в данном вопросе никуда не ведет.

----------

Оскольд (16.04.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Не противоречит. Потому что семя созревает в подходящих условиях (этот пример есть в суттах). Если условия устранить - то семя не прорастёт. Но это и не значит, что оно не прорастёт никогда. Условия вновь сойдутся, и плод будет.


В этом у нас ключевое различие.

Если Вы считаете, что семя кармы - это что-то самостоятельное, самосущее, что ждёт своего часа, тогда всё сходится. Всё именно так, как Вы говорите.

В махаяне же ничего самосущего не признаётся. Семя кармы - это одно из причинных условий случившегося.
Произошло убийство. Про это убийство мы можем сказать, что в прошлом в таких-то и таких-то обстоятельствах были заложены причины произошедшего сейчас.

Эти причины связаны исключительно с текущей ситуацией, которая произошла сейчас.
Мы не может говорить, что в это сейчас кто-то вмешался, и поэтому через какое-то время будет другая ситуация, где убийство, в конце концов, произойдёт.
В другой момент будет другая ситуация, и причины той ситуации будут совершенно иные.




> Никого он не спас. Убийца убьёт после, если не убил сейчас (на то он и убийца - загрязнения его ума никто никуда не дел).
> А купцы умрут позже. Вот и вся арифметика .) В дураках остался только бодхисатта.


Убийца всегда будет убийцей, купцы всегда будут умирать, дурак всегда будет дураком. Всё детерминировано и предопределено.
А всё потому, что убийце мы жёстко приписали его желание убивать. Оно не обусловленное, а самосущее. Его личная характеристика, делающая его убийцей.

А если, всё-таки, желание убивать обусловленное, то это конкретный убийца может больше никогда не совершать убийств, если встанет на путь Дхармы.
А у Вас это - невозможный сценарий. Убийца, в конце концов, убьёт этих купцов. Без вариантов.

----------

Пилигрим (18.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нет. Таковое невозможно. У того, кто достиг просветления нет идея "существа", "рождение", "смерть". Он понимает, что единственный метод избавления от сансары - проповедь Дхаммы.


В сансаре вполне могут сложиться такие обстоятельства, при которых проповедью Дхармы будет насильственное действие. И человек, владеющий вИдением и духовной ответственностью, может его применить.
А у кого совсем нет идеи "существа", "рождение", "смерть", тот и проповедовать Дхарму не станет. Кому проповедовать-то? Никого ведь нету. Ступай себе, подобно носорогу, по своим делам, в нирвану...




> Думаю, что даже в махаянских сутрах вы не найдёте примера того, где бы Будда производил насильственные действия.


Восьмое чудо произошло на восьмой день пребывания Будды в Шравасти. Он прикоснулся правой рукой к трону, на котором сидел, и из него внезапно появились пять страшных чудовищ-мангусов во главе с могучим Ваджрапани. Они прогнали врагов Шакьямуни, которые были совершенно бессильны вступить в спор с Буддой. *Мысли их путались, языки онемели, все чувства были подавлены.*
Типичный пример насилия.




> Эвтаназия - убийство из отвращения, отягощённого невежеством.


Эвтаназия существовала как культурный обычай среди народов Крайнего Севера. Представьте себя на месте старика, парализованного, ходящего под себя, с пролежнями, в чуме, когда "за бортом" -40. Поневоле скажешь: "Ребята, пожалейте меня наконец, выпустите из этого тела, мочи нету больше терпеть". Ну и пожалеют...




> Когда чёткого критерия нет, связь с гуру и устанавливается такая, как с Асахарой. Ведь он те же самые красивые слова говорил. А что в итоге?


Если на свете есть дураки, подражающие умным, это не означает, что умные должны из-за них отказываться от своего пути.
А критерия действительно нет. На то и свобода.

----------

Vladiimir (16.04.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Если Вы считаете, что семя кармы - это что-то самостоятельное, самосущее, что ждёт своего часа, тогда всё сходится. Всё именно так, как Вы говорите.
> В махаяне же ничего самосущего не признаётся. Семя кармы - это одно из причинных условий случившегося.


В таком случае я задам такой вопрос:

Представьте, что вам нужно купить хлеб в магазине. Вы идёте в магазин, но тут вдруг оказывается, что в магазине 10-минутный перерыв. Вы, по-идее, должны были купить хлеб уже. Но вот незадача - внезапный перерыв и вы хлеба не купили. Как вы думаете, раз так произошло, то вы значит хлеб никогда не купите, или же купите, но потом, когда будут все условия для этого?




> А если, всё-таки, желание убивать обусловленное, то это конкретный убийца может больше никогда не совершать убийств, если встанет на путь Дхармы.


Может встанет. А может - и НЕ встанет. И убьёт. А может не просто убьёт купцов, а потом убьёт даже архата. И что? А может, если бы он убил купцов - то отбыв в аду столько-то, потом родился бы при Будде и встал на Путь. А сейчас, когда он не убил купцов, он убьёт архата, пробудет в аду ещё дольше, и не родится при Будде и не встанет на Путь. И кто кого тут спас? .)

----------

Bob (16.04.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Может встанет. А может - и НЕ встанет. И убьёт. А может не просто убьёт купцов, а потом убьёт даже архата. И что? Кто кого тут спас? .)


Смысл в том, что будущие деяния не детерминированы.

Совершённые деяния однозначно детерминируются причинами и условиями, приведшими к этому совершённому деянию.




> Представьте, что вам нужно купить хлеб в магазине. Вы идёте в магазин, но тут вдруг оказывается, что в магазине 10-минутный перерыв. Вы, по-идее, должны были купить хлеб уже. Но вот незадача - внезапный перерыв и вы хлеба не купили.


Это пример детерминированности свершившегося от соответствующих причин и условий. Просто видения во всей полноте этих причин и условий, которые привели меня к магазину в момент его перерыва, нет.




> Как вы думаете, раз так произошло, то вы значит хлеб никогда не купите, или же купите, но потом, когда будут все условия для этого?


Если у меня не возникнет желание "подождать и купить хлеб" или "вернуться через 10 минут и купить хлеб", то, может так сложиться, что хлеб я никогда не куплю.
Мы не может детерминировать будущее, чтобы однозначно сказать, куплю я хлеб всё-таки или нет.

Но мы можем посмотреть на имеющиеся у меня привычки, и на их основе сделать вывод, что такие-то действия я буду совершать снова и снова (например, ходить в магазин за хлебом).
И только Будда может сказать, заложены ли мной соответствующие причины, чтобы купить хлеб, или мне надо работать над их зарождением. Как, например, это происходит в детском возрасте, когда сначала родители водят ребёнка в магазин, а потом отправляют его одного, чтобы он самостоятельно купил тот же хлеб.

----------


## Zom

> Если у меня не возникнет желание "подождать и купить хлеб" или "вернуться через 10 минут и купить хлеб", то, может так сложиться, что хлеб я никогда не куплю. Мы не может детерминировать будущее, чтобы однозначно сказать, куплю я хлеб всё-таки или нет.
> Но мы можем посмотреть на имеющиеся у меня привычки, и на их основе сделать вывод, что такие-то действия я буду совершать снова и снова (например, ходить в магазин за хлебом). И только Будда может сказать, заложены ли мной соответствующие причины, чтобы купить хлеб, или мне надо работать над их зарождением.


Этот пример я привёл не для того, чтобы его вот так раскладывать - а чтобы показать абсурдность утверждения, что мол де где-то тут есть некая самостная конструкция. Как видите, её нет ,)

А если уж разбирать пример более детально и связывать его напрямую с принципами каммического механизма, то тогда нужно учитывать такую вещь, что, во-первых, камма неизбежна только для непросветлённого существа. А для архата, после наступления париниббаны, его камма становится бездействующей - т.е. не приносящей плода никогда.




> Смысл в том, что будущие деяния не детерминированы.


Смысл в том, что он на самом деле никого не спас. Спасти по-настоящему можно только дав Дхамму. А бодхисаттва этого НЕ сделал ,) А Будда бы сделал. В этом разница и отличие между невежественным бодхисаттвой и просветлённым Буддой.

----------

Bob (16.04.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> камма неизбежна


Вы определяете неизбежность каммы как предопределённость будущих событий. Но тогда никакое просветление невозможно в принципе, так как все события будущего предопределяются действиями.

В махаяне неизбежность кармы понимается как детерминированность происходящего от поступков прошлого.
Т.е. то, что я подошёл к магазину в момент технического перерыва - это не случайность, а следствие неких прошлых действий.

И неизбежность кармы в будущих моментах следует как раз из этой зависимости происходящего от поступков прошлого. Это соотношение есть всегда.
И благодаря этому соотношению, мы, вообще, функционируем, учимся.

Например, если меня в детстве никогда никто не учил ходить в магазин, то такого "накопления" как хождение в магазин у меня не будет. И я в этой жизни не смогу совершить деяние, связанное с осмысленным походом в магазин за продуктами.




> Смысл в том, что он на самом деле никого не спас. Спасти по-настоящему можно только дав Дхамму.


Смысл не в том, что бодхисаттва этим поступком привёл кого-то к освобождению.
Купцы везли горы драценностей, чтобы сделать богатые подношения. И поступок бодхисаттвы позволил купцам совершить это "накопление". Они, в итоге, сделали эти подношения.

Размышлять же о том, что надо только лишь спасать, непосредственно освобождая от самсары своими действиями - это отрицать весь путь, необходимость его прохождения.
Бодхисаттва готов был пожертвовать собой, чтобы помочь другим пройти какую-то часть их пути, т.е. помочь им практиковать Дхарму.

----------


## Zom

> Вы определяете неизбежность каммы как предопределённость будущих событий.


Не предопределённость будущих событий, а то, что ты в будущем обязательно получишь хороший результат за хорошие дела, и плохой - за плохие. Обязательно. Если только не достигнешь париниббаны. Так говорит Будда, а не я.




> Но тогда никакое просветление невозможно в принципе, так как все события будущего предопределяются действиями.


Это не в тему, но, кстати, не вижу здесь логического противоречия ,))




> Т.е. то, что я подошёл к магазину в момент технического перерыва - это не случайность, а следствие неких прошлых действий.


Правильно так: не "прошлых", а "прошлых в том числе до некоторой степени". На ситуацию влияют 24 причинных условия, из которых "прошлые действия" - лишь одно ,)




> Смысл не в том, что бодхисаттва этим поступком привёл кого-то к освобождению.
> Купцы везли горы драценностей, чтобы сделать богатые подношения. И поступок бодхисаттвы позволил купцам совершить это "накопление". Они, в итоге, сделали эти подношения.


И всё равно он никого не спас. Подношения не выводят из сансары.




> Размышлять же о том, что надо только лишь спасать, непосредственно освобождая от самсары своими действиями - это отрицать весь путь, необходимость его прохождения.


По-вашему тогда выходит, что Будда отрицает весь путь.

----------


## Greedy

> Не предопределённость будущих событий, а то, что ты в будущем обязательно получишь хороший результат за хорошие дела, и плохой - за плохие. Обязательно. Если только не достигнешь париниббаны. Так говорит Будда, а не я.


Из описания происходящего следует, что у них была карма, чтобы против них планировалось покушение, которое не было осуществлено.
С чего Вы берёте, что у них была наработана карма, чтобы их убили?




> Правильно так: не "прошлых", а "прошлых в том числе до некоторой степени". На ситуацию влияют 24 причинных условия, из которых "прошлые действия" - лишь одно ,)


Вы критикуете, как если бы выражение "сила гравитационного воздействия зависит от массы" было бы неверным.
Правильно так: "зависит от массы в некоторой степени".
От массы зависит? Зависит. Какой бы полная формула этой зависимости не была.




> Подношения не выводят из сансары.


Вы совершаете подношения? Если да, то зачем Вы это делаете? Они же не выводят из самсары.




> По-вашему тогда выходит, что Будда отрицает весь путь.


Будда, как раз, путь не отрицал. Будда путь определил. И подношения в том числе.

А бодхисаттва тренирует в себе накопления, благодаря которым он становится тем, кто устраняет препятствия на пути других.
И в ситуации с этими купцами бодхисаттва исполнил именно эту роль: устранил препятствия, которые могли помешать свершиться этому великому подношению.

----------

Сергей Хос (16.04.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Из описания происходящего следует, что у них была карма, чтобы против них планировалось покушение, которое не было осуществлено.
> С чего Вы берёте, что у них была наработана карма, чтобы их убили?


Ничего не следует. То, что на кого-то планируется покушение - это ещё не означает, что это их плод каммы.




> Вы критикуете, как если бы выражение "сила гравитационного воздействия зависит от массы" было бы неверным.
> Правильно так: "зависит от массы в некоторой степени".
> От массы зависит? Зависит. Какой бы полная формула этой зависимости не была.


Нет не так. Камма может вообще не влиять на данную ситуацию. Это лишь _одно_ из возможных условий.




> Вы совершаете подношения? Если да, то зачем Вы это делаете? Они же не выводят из самсары.


Зависит от контекста, в котором это делается. Если вы делаете подношения, чтобы развить щедрость, которая уменьшает жажду, что способствует тому, что становится легче практиковать - то тогда можно сказать, что это способствует освобождению (хоть напрямую его и не осуществляет). А если вы делаете подношение с целью: "Я буду наслаждаться плодом этого подношения в будущем" - то это никак не выводит из сансары, и даже наоборот, укрепляет в ней.




> Будда, как раз, путь не отрицал. Будда путь определил. И подношения в том числе.


По вашему разумению выходит, что отрицал. Вы же пишите: _Размышлять же о том, что надо только лишь спасать, непосредственно освобождая от самсары своими действиями - это отрицать весь путь, необходимость его прохождения._  Будда спасал только лишь непосредственно освобождая от сансары. Значит, выходит, что вы говорите, будто он отрицает весь путь, раз так делает.

----------


## Greedy

> По вашему разумению выходит, что отрицал. Вы же пишите: _Размышлять же о том, что надо только лишь спасать, непосредственно освобождая от самсары своими действиями - это отрицать весь путь, необходимость его прохождения._  Будда спасал только лишь *непосредственно освобождая* от сансары. Значит, выходит, что вы говорите, будто он отрицает весь путь, раз так делает.


Под *непосредственным освобождением* я имел ввиду атомарное, единичное действие, ведущее к освобождению.

Поэтому перефразирую.
Бодхисаттва, помимо стремления к личному освобождению, занимается накоплением таких деяний, которые помогают другим выполнять *способствующие освобождению* деяния.

----------

Сергей Хос (16.04.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Под непосредственным освобождением я имел ввиду атомарное, единичное действие, ведущее к освобождению.


Так зачем такое вообще было писать?




> Поэтому перефразирую.
> Бодхисаттва, помимо стремления к личному освобождению, занимается накоплением таких деяний, которые помогают другим выполнять способствующие освобождению деяния.


А я говорю, что он прокосячил. Купцы, например, сделав дары, получили благой сансарный плод и ещё больше влипли в сансару. Ведь освобождаться они не собирались. Бодхисатта же, вместо того, чтобы научить их благим дхаммам, сделал какую-то дурацкую выходку - убил кого-то ))) Вот уж молодец.

----------


## Greedy

> Так зачем такое вообще было писать?


На моё утверждение, что этот бодхисаттва помог купцам совершить великое подношение, Вы написали:



> И всё равно он никого не спас. Подношения не выводят из сансары.


На это я Вам возразил, что в таком случае под спасением следует понимать исключительно атомарное, единичное действие, приводящее к спасению. И весь путь, с подношениями и прочим, можно выбросить за ненадобностью.

А если, всё-таки, понимать совершение подношений как элемент пути к освобождению, то тогда бодхисаттва этих купцов спас. Он своими действиями позволил им совершить это накопление, чем поспособствовал их будущему освобождению.

----------


## Топпер

> Исходя из этого текста, по-бодхисаттвовски будет удержать руку бьющего, который вас уже ударил по правой щеке и наносит или собирается нанести удар по левой. Это принесет пользу и избиваемому и избивающему.
> Если бьющий ударил и уже ушел, то мстить ему вредно.


Удержать, или нанести первентивный удар? В теме скорее такой вариант напрашивается.

----------


## Топпер

> Судя по всему, на данном этапе духовного развития Будда поступил максимально мудро и сострадательно. Не думаю, что в случае обладания подобным Ему ясновидением, матросы были бы против такого решения.


Не думаю.
129. Все дрожат перед наказанием, все боятся смерти –
Поставьте себя на место другого. Нельзя ни убивать, ни понуждать к убийству.
130. Все дрожат перед наказанием, жизнь приятна для всех –
Поставьте себя на место другого. Нельзя ни убивать, ни понуждать к убийству.
Дхп.



> Считать такое поведение небодхисаттвинским оснований нет, он принёс благо большему количеству людей сохранив их жизни.


Я так понимаю, что он спасая нескольких купцов, убил всю команду? Т.е. даже по количеству убил больше, чем спас.



> При этом, принято считать что второе собрание было несоизмеримо большим, по сравнению с первым.


Я вообще среди 10 благих поступков, накапливающих благую камму, не припомню такого пункта: "сохранение жизни других". А вот среди 10 неблагих - помню: "отнятие жизни".
Поэтому не знаю, не знаю..... не уверен,что он накопил больше положительной каммы.

----------

Bob (16.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Я тоже бы хотела, чтобы меня защитили в такой ситуации, а не стояли с чётками в руках и просто читали МАНИ. )))


А вам для этого нужно ходить с мужем. Или вы хотите, чтобы муж с вами жил, а монахи вас защищали?  :Wink: 




> А если бы другого человека на моих глазах убивали, я бы применила насилие к убивающему. Насколько смогла бы.


Вы лучше милицию вызывайте в таких случаях. Иначе могут нос, например, ненароком сломать.




> Не знаю... Говорят, когда наступит Шамбалинская война, варвары (лало) будут бороться с бодхисаттвами, спустившимися из чистой земли Шамбала. Эти бодхисаттвы будут убивать лало, перенося при этом их сознание в чистые земли.


Да, про Шамбалинскую войну я знаю. Но это - дело будущего. Там свои критерии будут. Военного времени.

[QUOTE=Нико;464778]


> Цитата из "Гарвардских лекций" Его Святейшества Далай-ламы: "Мы, тибетцы, вовсю критикуем Васубандху".


Не спорю с этим. Но Абхидхаммакошей, тем не менее, пользуются.

----------

Bob (16.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Можно подытожить. Действительно нужно обладать ясновидением, чтобы понять, как действовать в ситуации -- убивать, не убивать. При этом бодхисаттва (а уних на высоких уровнях уже есть ясновидение) чётко осознаёт последствия своего действия, т.е. что за это он может попасть в ад. Он берёт на себя такую ответственность. Т.к. в учениях Махаяны неоднократно подчёркивается, что нужно соизмерять свои действия со степенью блага для других. Если блага будет больше, можно совершить действие, недопустимое в пределах Винаи. Если меньше, это действие совершать нельзя. Вот и всё, собственно.


Если действие будет недопустимым в пределах Винаи, монах просто совершит параджику и перестанет быть монахом, независимо от мотивации. А вы, по сути, призываете к таким действиям  :Frown:

----------

Bob (16.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Поэтому помимо знания Абхидхармы, следует знать комментарии на неё, чтобы понимать, как она толкуется с позиции именно высшего воззрения избранной традиции.


А она, насколько я понимаю, вообще никак не трактуется. Она просто отбрасывается. Иначе невозможно было бы ввести некоторые идеи, явно не совместимые с ней.



> Но это долгий, последовательный путь изучения, в котором придётся полагаться на настоящего носителя избранной традиции. Но это, опять же, противоречит желанию самому во всём разобраться: я сам разберусь и сделаю соответствующие выводы.


Некоторое время изучал и с носителями традиции. Не скажу, что этот метод был принципиально лучше.

----------


## Топпер

> Это и есть вопрос вне контекста всей Махаяны. Это как докопаться до физиков с вопросом "зачем они частицы какие-то разгоняют в коллайдере? они ведь могут врезаться и навредить." и отказываться понимать и вникать в ответ, который понять можно, только зная, что там за процессы происходят.


Вы будете удивлятся, но даже люди не очень близские к физике могут дать чёткий ответ на ваш вопрос:



> Большой Адронный Коллайдер (или БАК) построили для изучения результатов взаимодействия частиц, движущихся с околосветовой скоростью, при столкновениях. 
> 
> Благодаря БАК, ученые хотят подтвердить так называемую "Стандартную Теорию" частиц и принцип симметрии поля и частиц. Последняя, неподтвержденная (а сейчас уже и подтвержденная с помощью БАК на 98 процентов) частица в таблице калибровочных бозонов - Бозон Хиггса или гравитон (частица, соответствующая гравитационному взаимодействию). Для получения этого бозона необходимо взаимодействие частиц сверхвысоких энергий, что и достигается в коллайдере.  
> 
> А без понимания что такое гравитация, как одно из четырех взаимодействий (которые также будут изучаться с помощью БАК), невозможно понять процесс образования вселенной (а значит и материи, времени и информации).  
> 
> С помощью этого инструмента, ученые хотят подтвердить или опровергнуть М-теорию (продолжение Суперструнной Теории), которая претендует на звание теории всего (то есть теории, скрещивающей "ежа с ужом", а именно Теорию Относительности и Квантовую Механику). 
> 
> Также возможно более полно изучить такое явление, как Квантовая Телепортация. 
> ...


А вот когда вместо ответа на чёткий вопрос, начинает витать мыло - это признак незнания ответа.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Судя по всему, на данном этапе духовного развития Будда поступил максимально мудро и сострадательно. Не думаю, что в случае обладания подобным Ему ясновидением, матросы были бы против такого решения. Считать такое поведение небодхисаттвинским оснований нет, он принёс благо большему количеству людей сохранив их жизни. Если говорить о результатах такого действия, то они двояки, в то время как сам акт насилия, безусловно, привёл к накоплению неблагой кармы, дарование защиты привело к накоплению благой. При этом, принято считать что второе собрание было несоизмеримо большим, по сравнению с первым.


Говорится, что в этой истории Будда уже обладал особым ясновиденьем, чтобы проанализировать последствия, а также пользу всех. Он также был готов пойти в ады за свой проступок, но не попал в них, поскольку его мотивация и сострадание были чисты. И его действия принесли пользу всем.

В противовес этому случаю рассказывается классическая история про монахиню, которая шла мимо кладбища, где лежали брошенные царем тойстраны преступники с отрубленными конечностями за свои преступления. И она из сострадания заколола их мечом. Она поступила так по неведенью. они немедленно переродились в адах, вместо того, чтобы избыть дурную карму в этой жизни. а также она сама накопила дурную карму, хотя ею руководило сострадание. Но она не знала, какие последствия будут от такого поступка.

Все противоречия этой дискуссии упираются в разность взглядов традиций. Что толку обсуждать, когда тхеравадины считают, что некоторые вещи Будда и не преподавал. Ведь все равно не договориться в подходах. Тема открыта в тибетском разделе. Обеты бодхисаттвы, насколько я знаю, тхеравадины не дают.

----------


## Топпер

> В сансаре вполне могут сложиться такие обстоятельства, при которых проповедью Дхармы будет насильственное действие. И человек, владеющий вИдением и духовной ответственностью, может его применить.


Это было бы не мудро.



> Восьмое чудо произошло на восьмой день пребывания Будды в Шравасти. Он прикоснулся правой рукой к трону, на котором сидел, и из него внезапно появились пять страшных чудовищ-мангусов во главе с могучим Ваджрапани. Они прогнали врагов Шакьямуни, которые были совершенно бессильны вступить в спор с Буддой. *Мысли их путались, языки онемели, все чувства были подавлены.*
> Типичный пример насилия.


Действительно  :Frown: 
Это - грустно.



> Эвтаназия существовала как культурный обычай среди народов Крайнего Севера. Представьте себя на месте старика, парализованного, ходящего под себя, с пролежнями, в чуме, когда "за бортом" -40. Поневоле скажешь: "Ребята, пожалейте меня наконец, выпустите из этого тела, мочи нету больше терпеть". Ну и пожалеют...


Конечно, им так легче пожалеть. В противном случае за стариком ведь убирать им придётся.



> Если на свете есть дураки, подражающие умным, это не означает, что умные должны из-за них отказываться от своего пути.
> А критерия действительно нет. На то и свобода.


С критерием было бы меньше вариантов ошибиться. Но раз нет - значит нет.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Бодхисатта же, вместо того, чтобы научить их благим дхаммам, сделал какую-то дурацкую выходку - убил кого-то ))) Вот уж молодец.


Вы бы полегше, уважаемый. Не забывайте, где находитесь. Это раздел тибетского буддизма, и обсуждаемый текст здесь является каноническим. Ступайте в свою Тхераваду, там и резвитесь, скока душе угодно.

----------


## Топпер

> А я говорю, что он прокосячил. Купцы, например, сделав дары, получили благой сансарный плод и ещё больше влипли в сансару. Ведь освобождаться они не собирались. Бодхисатта же, вместо того, чтобы научить их благим дхаммам, сделал какую-то дурацкую выходку - убил кого-то ))) Вот уж молодец.


Впомнилось к месту:
В ПК тоже есть случаи, когда бодхисатта в прошлом убивал людей. Но они трактуются, как *неблагие деяния бодхисатты* по причине его непросветлённости. Т.е. плохо он сделал. В результате этих деяний, негативные плоды проявлялись у Будды: у него болала голова, спина. Бывала диарея. Его ранили осколком камня. В одной из деревень он не мог найти еду. Его хулили.

----------

Bob (16.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.04.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Я так понимаю, что он спасая нескольких купцов, убил всю команду? Т.е. даже по количеству убил больше, чем спас.


По идее, это история из джатак. Но каждый буддийский лама рассказывает её на свой лад.
Возможно, она передаётся только изустно, либо в разных комментариях сохранилась разная её версия и оригинальной сутры нет.

Кто-то делает упор на то, что бодхисаттва убил вора (вор был один), чтобы взять на себя неблагую карму и отправится в ад (как это и произошло), вместо того, чтобы это существо из-за совершённого деяния оказалось на многие кальпы в одном из самых ужасных адов. И в аду служителю ада бодхисаттва сказал, что он доволен тем, что совершил это деяние, и что помог избавить то существо от бесконечных адских мук.

Другие делают упор на то, что бодхисаттва убил вора не только из-за сострадания к нему, но и из-за желания помочь другим.

Но считается, что и первого (помочь существу избежать ада) уже достаточно.
Второй вариант - это вариант мудрости, защищающей от того, чтобы убийство не стало просто убийством ради убийства. И после этого ходить и убивать всех воров, террористов, убийц, насильников и т.д., спасай их от неблагих последствий их поступков.

Но если есть ясновидение, благодаря которому видишь, что человек намеревается совершить что-то, что приведёт его к адским мукам, то бодхисаттве следует остановить его, вплоть до убийства, взяв на себя будущие адские страдания.




> Если действие будет недопустимым в пределах Винаи, монах просто совершит параджику и перестанет быть монахом, независимо от мотивации. А вы, по сути, призываете к таким действиям


Такой монах не может представлять традицию, представленную в согласии с монашеской Винаей.

----------


## Топпер

Суть полемики можно даже упростить: можем (должны) ли мы использовать пример бодхисатты убийцы матросов, в качестве примера для подражания? Т.е. можем (должны) ли мы в подобной убивать команду лайнера, если нам покажется, что они хотят убить несколько пассажиров?

----------


## Greedy

> А она, насколько я понимаю, вообще никак не трактуется. Она просто отбрасывается. Иначе невозможно было бы ввести некоторые идеи, явно не совместимые с ней.


В тантре "Калачакра", так, вообще, своя Абхидхарма. И она даже там вполне нормально трактуется, объясняется, определяется её уровень как философской системы относительно высшего воззрения.

А так, конечно, можно вырвать фразу о том, что весь мир собирается силой кармы из космических частиц, которые остались от предыдущего разрушенного мира, и говорить, что в "Калачакре" утверждается материализм.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.04.2012)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Вы будете удивлятся, но даже люди не очень близские к физике могут дать чёткий ответ на ваш вопрос:


 Наскрести где-то умных слов это не ответ. ребенку, который не умеет складывать, делить, интегралы бесполезно объяснять, для него это будет - 


> начинает витать мыло





> это признак незнания ответа.


Это признак того, что спрашивающий не владеет материалом для понимания ответа.

В пути бодхисаттвы есть корень "на благо всех живых существ" и абсолютно все опирается на это. Человек сугубо индвидиуально или идет этим путем, или не идет. А злоупотребления и выяснения "краб или не краб Путин?" к этому отношения прямого не имеют. Дурак и ПК протрактует, как ему будет выгодно/удобно/соразмерно своей глупости, только ценности и сути Тхеравады это не изменит.

----------


## Greedy

> Суть полемики можно даже упростить: можем (должны) ли мы использовать пример бодхисатты убийцы матросов, в качестве примера для подражания? Т.е. можем (должны) ли мы в подобной убивать команду лайнера, если нам покажется, что они хотят убить несколько пассажиров?


Конечно нет.
И на эту тему есть множество комментариев, объясняющих совершенную исключительность совершения подобных поступков.
И множество примеров, где совершение убийства из сострадания в рамках неких общих соображений (например, добить умирающего), приводит исключительно к неблагим плодам, и не способствует никаким положительным накоплениям.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Суть полемики можно даже упростить: можем (должны) ли мы использовать пример бодхисатты убийцы матросов, в качестве примера для подражания?


Это ложная постановка вопроса. Данный пример (скажем так, метафора) дается для того, чтобы объяснить, что моральное суждение не укладывается полностью в рамки формальных критериев. Это применимо к очень широкому спектру конкретных ситуаций и осмысленным является исключительно в контексте Махаяны в целом.
Так что все Ваши попытки проанализировать ее с т.зр. формальных критериев, да еще ограниченных воззрениями Тхеравады, никуда не ведут.

Если брать в широком культурном контексте, разница примерно такая же, как между Ветхим и Новым заветами.

----------

Wyrd (16.04.2012), Пема Дролкар (16.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.04.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Суть полемики можно даже упростить: можем (должны) ли мы использовать пример бодхисатты убийцы матросов, в качестве примера для подражания? Т.е. можем (должны) ли мы в подобной убивать команду лайнера, если нам покажется, что они хотят убить несколько пассажиров?


Топпер, мы же уже сто раз обсудили, что нет одинаково правила поведения для всех, потому как особенности каждого случая свои, а также тот, кто совершает действие - обладает либо на обладает определенными качествами, имеет мудрость, которая состоит в знании последствий от такого поступка. 

Неблагое поведение других надо останавливать - по возможности и мудро. Это одназначно. Вопрос об убийстве опциональный, вы просто перевели на это тему. Убийство требуется в редчайших случаях, например, когда террорист идет с грузом взрывчатки. без сомнений в публичное место. Тогда в него надо стрелять на поражение. И груз такого решения каждый из нас взвесит в определенный момент. Но понятно, что нужны доказательства его намерений и оснащенности.

Речь тут шла не о насилии физическом, а о простом протесте неблагому, позиции против безнравственности других. Каждый из нас делает свой выбор, согласно ситуации. Желательно, чтобы эта задача была "по размеру" нам.

----------

Джнянаваджра (16.04.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Из книги Его Святейшества Далай-ламы "Исцеление от гнева":
> 
> Однако если с кем-то обошлись очень плохо, и никто ничего не сказал или не сделал, это может крайне неблагоприятно повлиять на обидчика.


Весьма изящная формулировка. Надо запомнить.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Вот давайте судить на конкретных примерах. Вот, человек убил троих грабителей, которые угрожали его семье.

http://www.1tv.ru/news/social/204427

А если бы это было СО МНОЙ?  С СОСЕДЯМИ? Что бы я сделала. искренне опираясь на Учение?

НЕ ЗНАЮ. Я физически не могу убить никого, думаю. Просто не накопить такой ненависти и такого страха. Наверно, буду стоять, как столб, не веря своим глазам, и дам всех убить и пусть меня саму скорее убьют, чтобы не видеть всего этого. Призову бы с огромной верой Будд и бодхисаттв предотвратить все это. Может, сама под ноги брошусь, скомандовав всем домашним бежать. Но мысль выстрелить даже в убийцу меня наполняет тошнотой. Вонзить в тело человека нож? Я все равно вижу в нем омраченное ЖС....это предположения. Хочется, как в фильмах, научиться боевым искусствам и аккуратно всех вырубить без увечий....но это фантазии. Хотя технику безопасности продумала давно и заранее подготовилась, чтобы этого не случилось.

Если не найду способ обезвредить преступника без его убийства - действенный и точный, буду стоять, как столб. Я искренне переживала за всех членов этой трагедии, особенно за защитника семьи. Он в ужасной кармической ситуации....

Я четко знаю ТОЛЬКО ОДНО СРЕДСТВО, действенное. Это без устали копить в себе благое и избегать условий для проявления неблагих семян, - работой над собственными аффектами, чтобы нам никогда не попалась такая ситуация, где мы будем вынуждены делать такой выбор. И усердно молиться за всех существ и покорее стать Буддами.

Это жесткий вариант  "либо я и другие жертвы останутся живы, либо его надо остановить вплоть до убийства"

Теперь посмотрим трезво. А как часто нам надо делать такой выбор, хоть он может возникнуть в любой момент?


Мне приходится в-основном, смело идти навстречу таким ситуациям, где моей жизни и жизни других людей ничего не угрожает. И я стараюсь не дать людям поступать безнравственно - там, и в той мере, где это требуется. И поскольку я не делаю особо тяжких проступков в отношении других при этом и не наношу непоеправимого вреда, то и не боюсь ошибиться. Потому что минимум, что мне грозит, - это небольшая кармическая расплата. 

Впрочем, большинство таких моих действий не являются завершенными и плодами немедленного или неизбежного возмездия, потому как стараюсь не вовлекаться в аффект и изо всех сил относиться ко всем равностно, с пониманием их восприятия, доброжелательно, без осуждения и нейтрально, как к жертве, так и к обидчику. А в случае сомнений лучше ничего не буду делать.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Удержать, или нанести первентивный удар? В теме скорее такой вариант напрашивается.


Ну я могу высказаться только по тексту. Вот сжатый смысл отрывка, как я его понял:
Если тебе причиняют вред и сиутация находиться в развитии, то ты МОЖЕШЬ оказать спокойное силовое противодействие (и такое противодействие, в определенных условиях, будет оправданным  по мнению Чандракирти). Но если ты при этом еще и бодхисаттва или же просто держишь обеты бодхисаттвы, то руководствуясь этими обетами, ты просто ОБЯЗАН оказать спокойное силовое противодействие, исходя именно из-за сострадания к вредителю. Опять же, ситуация причинения вреда должна быть в развитии.

----------

Оскольд (16.04.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ну я могу высказаться только по тексту. Вот сжатый смысл отрывка, как я его понял:
> Если тебе причиняют вред и сиутация находиться в развитии, то ты МОЖЕШЬ оказать спокойное силовое противодействие (и такое противодействие, в определенных условиях, будет оправданным  по мнению Чандракирти). Но если ты при этом еще и бодхисаттва или же просто держишь обеты бодхисаттвы, то руководствуясь этими обетами, ты просто ОБЯЗАН оказать спокойное силовое противодействие, исходя именно из-за сострадания к вредителю. Опять же, ситуация причинения вреда должна быть в развитии.


Если Вы про остановить руку, которая направлена на Вас, то обязан, - это к тем, у кого физические силы есть.  :Smilie:  Но сделать что-то все равно можно. Есть несколько действенных ударов, особенно в отношении мужчин. Хотя надо быть уверенным, что удар придется точно и с нужной силой, а иначе человек рассвирипеет и тогда уж точно пощады не жди. Но лучше всего найти нужные слова. Меня не зарезали однажды, потому что я нашла нужные слова, не побоявшись ножа и человека в аффективном состоянии. Физически я бы не справилась бы с этим человеком. Я поняла, он тоже не может меня убить, если не заведется.

----------

Оскольд (16.04.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

Т.е. помимо бесстрашия и сотрадания нужна еще и мудрость :Wink:

----------

Пема Дролкар (16.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Наскрести где-то умных слов это не ответ. ребенку, который не умеет складывать, делить, интегралы бесполезно объяснять, для него это будет -


В приведённой цитате ни одного интеграла приведено не было.



> Это признак того, что спрашивающий не владеет материалом для понимания ответа.
> 
> В пути бодхисаттвы есть корень "на благо всех живых существ" и абсолютно все опирается на это. Человек сугубо индвидиуально или идет этим путем, или не идет. А злоупотребления и выяснения "краб или не краб Путин?" к этому отношения прямого не имеют. Дурак и ПК протрактует, как ему будет выгодно/удобно/соразмерно своей глупости, только ценности и сути Тхеравады это не изменит.


Имеют самое прямое. Потому, что "на благо всех живых существ", трактовать можно очень по-разному.

----------


## Топпер

> Конечно нет.
> И на эту тему есть множество комментариев, объясняющих совершенную исключительность совершения подобных поступков.
> И множество примеров, где совершение убийства из сострадания в рамках неких общих соображений (например, добить умирающего), приводит исключительно к неблагим плодам, и не способствует никаким положительным накоплениям.


По форуму у меня складывается иное впечатление. Чуть что - приводят в пример этот случай. Или случай каких-либо непотребств со стороны того или иного житийного персонажа.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Если Вы про остановить руку, которая направлена на Вас, то обязан, - это к тем, у кого физические силы есть.  Но сделать что-то все равно можно. Есть несколько действенных ударов, особенно в отношении мужчин. Хотя надо быть уверенным, что удар придется точно и с нужной силой, а иначе человек рассвирипеет и тогда уж точно пощады не жди. Но лучше всего найти нужные слова. Меня не зарезали однажды, потому что я нашла нужные слова, не побоявшись ножа и человека в аффективном состоянии. Физически я бы не справилась бы с этим человеком. Я поняла, он тоже не может меня убить, если не заведется.


Ну, разумеется, в меру своих сил. А как еще?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

А это все бывает так, что, как кошмарный сон, наваливается внезапно. И ты стоишь, и тебе кажется, что ты снишь это, и вот-вот проснешься. Еще какая-то ерунда лезет в голову, что-то про голливудский хэппи -энд и что этого просто с тобой НЕ МОЖЕТ БЫТЬ. И тем не менее, это ЕСТЬ. И есть только пару мгновений, чтобы сделать выбор и найти наилучшее решение, когда практически выбирать не из чего. Вот тут и ясно, как ты практиковал и что накопил. А готовится ко всему этому надо заранее, не теряя ни минуты.

----------


## Топпер

> Это ложная постановка вопроса. Данный пример (скажем так, метафора) дается для того, чтобы объяснить, что моральное суждение не укладывается полностью в рамки формальных критериев. Это применимо к очень широкому спектру конкретных ситуаций и осмысленным является исключительно в контексте Махаяны в целом.
> Так что все Ваши попытки проанализировать ее с т.зр. формальных критериев, да еще ограниченных воззрениями Тхеравады, никуда не ведут.
> 
> Если брать в широком культурном контексте, разница примерно такая же, как между Ветхим и Новым заветами.


Почему ложная постановка вопроса? Я совершенно конкретные вещи спрашиваю. Розовая вода, которую здесь литрами льют, никак не помогает в жизни. Вот про гаишника я спросил, или про Путина-миротворца,  так никто ничего вразумительного ответить не смог.

Касаемо Торы: конечно ценность её траковок лежит в плоскости Талмуда. Как христианство крутит этими критериями (когда надо свинину можно есть и шаббат не соблюдать, а когда надо про убиение мужеложцев в Содоме вспоминают) как хочет. Итог мы знаем.

----------

Bob (16.04.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ну, разумеется, в меру своих сил. А как еще?


А так, что если этих сил не хватит, то лучше и не начинать. В нашем случае, надо в большинстве случаев вообще воздерживаться, если речь идет о применении физической силы.
Нужно четко себе представлять ход событий как можно в большем количестве вариантов, например, как в последних фильмах о Шерлоке Холмсе http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKEGeMfj9r0



> Т.е. помимо бесстрашия и сотрадания нужна еще и мудрость


Ооооо. это именно то, без чего бодхисаттва не должен обходиться. Бодхисаттвой становятся постепенно, и мудрость накапливают постепенно. Уверена, что у всех уровней бодхисаттв есть ситуации, с которыми они справляются уже искусно, и есть ситуации, в которых они еще не искусны, а только накапливают умения. Задача стоит, - приноровиться к своему уровню и потихоньку, без существенных проступков освоить следующий :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Ну я могу высказаться только по тексту. Вот сжатый смысл отрывка, как я его понял:
> Если тебе причиняют вред и сиутация находиться в развитии, то ты МОЖЕШЬ оказать спокойное силовое противодействие (и такое противодействие, в определенных условиях, будет оправданным  по мнению Чандракирти).


С этим не спорю.



> Но если ты при этом еще и бодхисаттва или же просто держишь обеты бодхисаттвы, то руководствуясь этими обетами, ты просто ОБЯЗАН оказать спокойное силовое противодействие, исходя именно из-за сострадания к вредителю. Опять же, ситуация причинения вреда должна быть в развитии.


Возвращаясь к гаишнику-взяточнику, что должен сделать бодхисатта? Или ещё лучше: вот была ситуация с сотрудниками милиции, матёрым уголовником и бутылкой шампанского в заднем проходе последнего, прогремевшая на всю страну. Что должен был бы делать бодхисатта в такой ситуации, если бы увидел эту группу? Возможно, кстати, что матёрый уголовник собирался совершить тяжкое преступление, и один из сотрудников милиции бывший прозорливым бодхисаттой, решил помешать этому, путём введения бутылки в уголовника. Чем не искусстное средство?

----------


## Топпер

Кстати, к вопросу о видении несправедливости. Вспомнился хороший старый фильм Куросавы Расёмон. Те, кто смотрел, наверное вспомнят, как по-разному одна и та же ситуация представляется, в зависимости от действующего персонажа. И те действия, которые могут выглядеть неблагими, могут оказаться благими. И останавливая "грабителя", мы, может быть, окажем сопротивление сотруднику ОБЭП в штатском.

----------

AndyZ (16.04.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Трактовка есть, да. А кто из нас в совершенстве знает Махаяну? :Smilie: 
Теперь остается правильно приспособить ее к собственному восприятию и искоренить неведенье.

Сколько раз убеждалась, не дав ход своему первоначальному желанию тотчас что-то сделать, насколько немудро я бы поступила бы, дай я себе волю. Поскольку потом выяснилось еще много подспудной информации. В одном случае уже жертва не была только жертвой, а обидчик вообще оказался тем, кто останавливал неблагой поступок жертвы :Smilie:  А я сходу влезла в их историю, и, не разобравшись, чуть было..... :Smilie: 

Я только крестилась от облегчения, что ничего не напортачила. Хотя я исключительно следую методам Махаяны и искренне поддерживаю тибетский буддизм. Но о своем неведенье четко отдаю отчет и заранее знаю, что вещи часто совсем не такие, какими они нам кажутся.

----------

AndyZ (16.04.2012), Bob (16.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.04.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> По форуму у меня складывается иное впечатление. Чуть что - приводят в пример этот случай. Или случай каких-либо непотребств со стороны того или иного житийного персонажа.


И что? Не создавать же форумную традицию.

Среди практикующих махаяну много рассуждений о том, можно ли убивать и в каких случаях, как трактоваться сострадание в этом случае?
Но тибетские ламы однозначно говорят, что убийство, даже совершённое из сострадания к другим, даже в рамках предотвращения страдания или смерти других - это неблагой поступок, который ведёт в ад и надолго отвращает от Дхармы.

Убийство допустимо, если есть соответствующее видение того, что тебя ждёт, какие муки придётся претерпевать.
Потому что если их не видеть, не осознавать, не понимать, то в аду возникнет сожаление о содеянном. А так как содеянное было сделано в рамках практики Дхармы, то в результате произойдёт отказ от Дхармы на многие кальпы.

А если есть понимание, есть ясное видение будущих страданий и есть готовность снова и снова сносить эти страдания ради спасения других существ от таких страданий - это очень большой шаг в сторону отказа от привязанности к самсаре. Потому что размывается привязанность к одним местопребываниям и избегание других. Мы ради других готовы быть где угодно и сносить какие угодно страдания.
Но такая готовность и такое видение - это уже очень высокий уровень.

Если этого нет, то убийством террориста, расстреливающего людей на площади, мы ничего кроме отказа от Дхармы в результате не получим.

----------

Пема Дролкар (16.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.04.2012)

----------


## Vladiimir

> А так, что если этих сил не хватит, то лучше и не начинать. В нашем случае, надо в большинстве случаев вообще воздерживаться, если речь идет о применении физической силы.


Если у вас есть обеты бодхисаттвы, то стоит подумать о противодействии из-за сострадания к обидчику. Ведь у бодхисаттвы есть соответствующий обет. Так следует из текста. Ну, мне, например, очевидно, что в меру своих сил.  Если сил нет, то, понятное дело, и применять нечего.
А вот цитата из текста:



> In fact, one of the precepts of Bodhisattva vows is to take strong countermeasures when situation calls for it. If a Boddhisattva doesn't take strong countermeasures when the situation requires, then that constitutes an infraction of one of the vows.

----------


## Топпер

> И что? Не создавать же форумную традицию.


Вообще форумчане создают мнение о буддизме.



> Среди практикующих махаяну много рассуждений о том, можно ли убивать и в каких случаях, как трактоваться сострадание в этом случае?
> Но тибетские ламы однозначно говорят, что убийство, даже совершённое из сострадания к другим, даже в рамках предотвращения страдания или смерти других - это неблагой поступок, который ведёт в ад и надолго отвращает от Дхармы.


Наши Тхеры также говорят о том, что убийство - неблагой поступок. В этом вопросе расхождений нет.



> Убийство допустимо, если есть соответствующее видение того, что тебя ждёт, какие муки придётся претерпевать.
> Потому что если их не видеть, не осознавать, не понимать, то в аду возникнет сожаление о содеянном. А так как содеянное было сделано в рамках практики Дхармы, то в результате произойдёт отказ от Дхармы на многие кальпы.


А вот здесь у нас принципиальные расхождения. Убийство* всегда не в рамках Дхаммы*. Убийство - потому и происходит, что существо не просветлено и не знает, как решить проблему по-другому. Не могу согласится с мнением на тему того, что таковые действия могут творить просветлённые. Зачем бы нам было такое просветление, если бы в итоге, по достижению поведения, мы бы ничем не отличались он непросветлённых?



> А если есть понимание, есть ясное видение будущих страданий и есть готовность снова и снова сносить эти страдания ради спасения других существ от таких страданий - это очень большой шаг в сторону отказа от привязанности к самсаре. Потому что размывается привязанность к одним местопребываниям и избегание других. Мы ради других готовы быть где угодно и сносить какие угодно страдания.
> Но такая готовность и такое видение - это уже очень высокий уровень.


Так не спасают ведь такие деяния от сансары. Моряки, как были непросветлёнными, так и остались ими. Так и не встали на Восьмеричный Путь. Т.е. такое действие - борьба со следствием, но не с причиной сансары. Разве Будда пытался убить Ангулималу? Нет, он наставил его в Дхамме.



> Если этого нет, то убийством террориста, расстреливающего людей на площади, мы ничего кроме отказа от Дхармы в результате не получим.


Это да.

----------

Bob (16.04.2012), Zom (16.04.2012)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Потому, что "на благо всех живых существ", трактовать можно очень по-разному.


 Точно так же как взятые по отдельности моменты из Палийского Канона. Но изучая тонкости, возможность множественной трактовки исчезает.

----------


## Топпер

> Точно так же как взятые по отдельности моменты из Палийского Канона. Но изучая тонкости, возможность множественной трактовки исчезает.


Я уже всё вам сказал, что мог. Давайте не будем по третьему кругу начинать.

----------


## Zom

> Это раздел тибетского буддизма, и обсуждаемый текст здесь является каноническим.


Он везде является каноническим.

----------


## Greedy

> Вообще форумчане создают мнение о буддизме.


И что? Буддадхарма от наличия разных мнений о ней не меняется.




> А вот здесь у нас принципиальные расхождения. Убийство* всегда не в рамках Дхаммы*. Убийство - потому и происходит, что существо не просветлено и не знает, как решить проблему по-другому. Не могу согласится с мнением на тему того, что таковые действия могут творить просветлённые. Зачем бы нам было такое просветление, если бы в итоге, по достижению поведения, мы бы ничем не отличались он непросветлённых?


Вот здесь есть отличие от махаяны в том, как понимается конечный плод.
Непросветлённое существо привязано к тому бытию, в котором пребывает.
Просветлённое существо видит бытие как оно есть. И именно это видение даёт освобождение от страданий. Это - главная цель.

Отсутствие же страданий - это не пребывание в мирах богов.
Отсутствие страданий - это не только паринирвана, но и нирвана. То есть архат обладает каким-то видением, которое позволяет ему не страдать, когда страдания возникают.




> Разве Будда пытался убить Ангулималу?


Будда обладал мудростью и сверхспособностями, с помощью которых он смог проникнуть в сердце Ангулималы, чтобы тот отказался, подстригся в монахи, практиковал Дхарму и стал архатом.

Будда не пришёл к нему с наставлениями по Дхарме. Будда начал с демонстрации сверхспособностей, повлиявших на Ангулималу.


Да, бодхисаттва в махаяне не является просветлённым.
Так что вопрос сводится к тому, можно ли использовать убийство как часть пути или нет.

----------


## Zom

> Так что вопрос сводится к тому, можно ли использовать убийство как часть пути или нет.


Не забавно ли, что вы задаёте _такой_ вопрос? )

Можно ещё пофантазировать:

...а можно ли использовать соблазнение малолетних девочек как часть пути? а можно ли использовать ограбления банков как часть пути? а можно ли использовать пытки людей как часть пути? ... ))

----------

Bob (16.04.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

Ну все...холивар пошел в разнос....малолетки, ограбления и тюдю........господа модераторы не пора ли закрыть эту тему?)

----------


## Greedy

> Не забавно ли, что вы задаёте _такой_ вопрос? )


Не забавно. Потому что ответ на него уже был дан.
Если есть:
- ясное видение, что кто-то намеривается совершить неблагой поступок, из-за которого тот попадёт в ад;
- понимание, что убийство - это единственный способ предотвратить такое следствие для данного человека;
- понимание, что за убийство сам попадёшь в ад;
- готовность снова и снова совершать такой поступок ради того, чтобы помочь другим существам избежать пыток ада.

Если чего-то этого нет или присутствует не в полной мере, то убийство приведёт к отказу от Дхармы.
В частности, в истории с Ангулималой Будда обладал методом, который мог предотвратить попадание Ангулималы в ад. И он этот метод реализовал - Ангулимала достиг архатства в той же жизни.

А вот убийство Ангулималы, вполне вероятно, от ада его не избавило бы. Потому что он уже к тому времени натворил дел на сотни, тысячи, сотни тысяч лет пребывания в аду.

----------


## Топпер

> И что? Буддадхарма от наличия разных мнений о ней не меняется.


Дхамма то не меняется. А вот отношение общества к ней - запросто.



> Вот здесь есть отличие от махаяны в том, как понимается конечный плод.
> Непросветлённое существо привязано к тому бытию, в котором пребывает.
> Просветлённое существо видит бытие как оно есть. И именно это видение даёт освобождение от страданий. Это - главная цель.


И именно поэтому просветлённое существо не убивает. Т.к. это не освобождает от страданий.



> Отсутствие же страданий - это не пребывание в мирах богов.
> Отсутствие страданий - это не только паринирвана, но и нирвана. То есть архат обладает каким-то видением, которое позволяет ему не страдать, когда страдания возникают.


В общем и целом да.



> Будда обладал мудростью и сверхспособностями, с помощью которых он смог проникнуть в сердце Ангулималы, чтобы тот отказался, подстригся в монахи, практиковал Дхарму и стал архатом.
> 
> Будда не пришёл к нему с наставлениями по Дхарме. Будда начал с демонстрации сверхспособностей, повлиявших на Ангулималу.


Но, опять же, начал не с того, что положил на обе лопатки Ангулималу.



> Да, бодхисаттва в махаяне не является просветлённым.
> Так что вопрос сводится к тому, можно ли использовать убийство как часть пути или нет.


По сути, да. Это и обсуждается. Остальные вопросы, более частного характера, проистекают из этого.



> ответ на него уже был дан.
> Если есть:
> - ясное видение, что кто-то намеривается совершить неблагой поступок, из-за которого тот попадёт в ад;
> - понимание, что убийство - это единственный способ предотвратить такое следствие для данного человека;
> - понимание, что за убийство сам попадёшь в ад;
> - готовность снова и снова совершать такой поступок ради того, чтобы помочь другим существам избежать пыток ада.


Ок. Тогда мы переходим к частному вопросу, вытекающему из первого: как нам отличить в реальной жизни действия подпадающие под это определение от действий не подподающих?
Потому, как если ответ лежит исключительно в области веры, то такой подход будет социально опасным, ибо обязательно приведёт к злоупотреблениям.

----------

Bob (16.04.2012), Zom (16.04.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Дхамма то не меняется. А вот отношение общества к ней - запросто.


Престиж дхармы - это какой-то странный и недхармический критерий. Тем более, что мода, моральные взгляды и прочее - вещи обусловленные, а значит постоянно меняются.

Вот заботиться о том, чтобы Дхарма была представлена в виде целостной традиции, ведущей к окончательно цели - это важная цель. Без неё Дхарма быстро прекратит своё существование.




> Ок. Тогда мы переходим к частному вопросу, вытекающему из первого: как нам отличить в реальной жизни действия подпадающие под это определение от действий не подподающих?
> Потому, как если ответ лежит исключительно в области веры, то такой подход будет социально опасным, ибо обязательно приведёт к злоупотреблениям.


И что? Везде, где появляется прокладка между писанным правилом и совершённым деянием, - есть поле для злоупотребления.
Или Дхарма, помимо реализации освобождения, должна решать ещё и мирские проблемы?
Но увязание в последних - это путь, обратный Дхарме.

----------


## Топпер

> Престиж дхармы - это какой-то странный и недхармический критерий. Тем более, что мода, моральные взгляды и прочее - вещи обусловленные, а значит постоянно меняются.


Может быть.
Но вот православные престижем своей веры озабоченны. Поэтому и страраются пропихнуть её везде, где возможно. В Шри-Ланке или Таиланде Сангха тоже этим озабоченна. 



> Вот заботиться о том, чтобы Дхарма была представлена в виде целостной традиции, ведущей к окончательно цели - это важная цель. Без неё Дхарма быстро прекратит своё существование.


Целостной традиции вне социума быть не может. Такая Дхамма быстро выродится. 



> И что? Везде, где появляется прокладка между писанным правилом и совершённым деянием, - есть поле для злоупотребления.
> Или Дхарма, помимо реализации освобождения, должна решать ещё и мирские проблемы?
> Но увязание в последних - это путь, обратный Дхарме.


Дхамма должна решать и мирские проблемы. Будда и этому учил. И критерий определения совершённого убийства - это очень даже здравый вопрос.

----------

Bob (16.04.2012), Zom (16.04.2012)

----------


## Же Ка

> ...Эвтаназия существовала как культурный обычай среди народов Крайнего Севера. Представьте себя на месте старика, парализованного, ходящего под себя, с пролежнями, в чуме, когда "за бортом" -40. Поневоле скажешь: "Ребята, пожалейте меня наконец, выпустите из этого тела, мочи нету больше терпеть". Ну и пожалеют...


Должен уточнить, что далеко не все буддийские учителя даже той же самой традиции, что и у Вас, разделяют такое мнение об эвтаназии как о единственно верном методе освобождении от страданий. Например, Чагдуд Тулку Ринпоче говорил своим ученикам (можете прочитать в этой книге http://www.tibetantreasures.com/foun..._practice.html), что ему не известны примеры (более) глупой бодхичитты кроме как убийство из за сострадания к больному, ибо в теле человека тот способен перенести куда быстрее отведенное ему страдание нежели доизживать оставшееся в тех мирах (адах), куда его неминуема приведет такая "помощь" с вашей стороны.

----------


## Greedy

> Но вот православные престижем своей веры озабоченны.


Проблемы и цели других - это проблемы и цели других.
Четыре способа приведения к Дхарме: щедрость, подобающая речь, разъяснение пути Дхармы и самостоятеьное пребывание на этом пути.




> Целостной традиции вне социума быть не может. Такая Дхамма быстро выродится.


Целостность традиции - это наличие непрерывной линии реализованных, благодаря следованию Дхарме. Если линия прервётся, то Дхарма очень быстро выродится, превратившись в личное понимание практикующих.




> Дхамма должна решать и мирские проблемы. Будда и этому учил. И критерий определения совершённого убийства - это очень даже здравый вопрос.


Решение мирских проблем - это следствие следования Дхарме, так как мирские проблемы - поле для практики Дхармы.
Будда учил освобождению от самсары, а не её улучшение.
Заниматься улучшением самсары - это, вообще, глупое, с точки зрения Дхармы, занятие.

У каждого в самсаре условия таковы, какие он создаёт себе сам. Поэтому ни о каком улучшении или ухудшении самсары речи идти не может.
Тот, кто практикует Дхарму, в рамках практики создаёт себе более благоприятные условия, которые способствуют практике.

То же и с социумом. Мы живём в таком социуме, условия для проживания в котором заложили. Если мы будем закладывать условия для рождения в мирах наслаждающихся богов, то очень сомнительно, что идея улучшить самсару вообще возникнет.

----------


## Топпер

> Проблемы и цели других - это проблемы и цели других.
> Четыре способа приведения к Дхарме: щедрость, подобающая речь, разъяснение пути Дхармы и самостоятеьное пребывание на этом пути.


А для их выполнения нужны условия.



> Целостность традиции - это наличие непрерывной линии реализованных, благодаря следованию Дхарме. Если линия прервётся, то Дхарма очень быстро выродится, превратившись в личное понимание практикующих.


Или, например, антисектантские центры православных возьмут на вооружение идею о бодхисатте-убийце, да и продавят какое-либо экспертное определение для суда на тему того, что это учение - экстремистское. Вот и не будет линии передачи на территории РФ.



> Решение мирских проблем - это следствие следования Дхарме, так как мирские проблемы - поле для практики Дхармы.
> Будда учил освобождению от самсары, а не её улучшение.
> Заниматься улучшением самсары - это, вообще, глупое, с точки зрения Дхармы, занятие.


Почему же не учил? Посмотрите, например Сигаловада сутту. Или Махамангала сутту. Там про Ниббану почти нет. В них Будда учит именно мирскому счастью. 
Будда учил даже тому, как пользоваться полученной прибылью. 



> То же и с социумом. Мы живём в таком социуме, условия для проживания в котором заложили. Если мы будем закладывать условия для рождения в мирах наслаждающихся богов, то очень сомнительно, что идея улучшить самсару вообще возникнет.


Честно говоря, очень асоциально выглядит такая позиция.

----------


## Greedy

> А для их выполнения нужны условия.


Цель практики и заключается в том, чтобы практиковать Дхарму в любых условиях, а не когда отовсюду амрита льётся.




> Или, например, антисектантские центры православных возьмут на вооружение идею о бодхисатте-убийце, да и продавят какое-либо экспертное определение для суда на тему того, что это учение - экстремистское. Вот и не будет линии передачи на территории РФ.


Или, вообще, примут закон, что единственной религией в стране может быть Православие, и баста!




> Почему же не учил? Посмотрите, например Сигаловада сутту. Или Махамангала сутту. Там про Ниббану почти нет. В них Будда учит именно мирскому счастью.


Только та же Высочайшая Защита - это о практике Дхармы. Эта практика и является высочайшей защитой.
Если мы посмотрим на весь его ответ, как на описание целого, то перед нами Восьмеричный путь. Если же мы каждую фразу рассмотрим в отдельности, то, конечно, мы можем говорить, что Будда учит о мирском счастье.




> Честно говоря, очень асоциально выглядит такая позиция.


Зато нисколько Дхарме не противоречит.
Если мы хотим улучшить чьи-то условия, то лучшее, что мы можем сделать, - это наставить его на путь Дхармы.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> куда его неминуема приведет такая "помощь" с вашей стороны.


Мы вообще о другом говорим. Тезис был о том, что есть закон: убийство, якобы, непременно сопряжено с ненавистью. Я отвечаю, что это не закон, а всего лишь закономерность. И привожу примеры: бывает и иначе.
А чукча, он что? он же про карму ничего не знает. Его просят: "Убей", он и убивает. Без всякой ненависти.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (17.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Цель практики и заключается в том, чтобы практиковать Дхарму в любых условиях, а не когда отовсюду амрита льётся.


А зачем, по вашему, Будда учил в Восмьеричном Пути разделу нравственности? В первую очередь именно для создания приемлемых условий для практики.



> Или, вообще, примут закон, что единственной религией в стране может быть Православие, и баста!


Да.



> Только та же Высочайшая Защита - это о практике Дхармы. Эта практика и является высочайшей защитой.
> Если мы посмотрим на весь его ответ, как на описание целого, то перед нами Восьмеричный путь. Если же мы каждую фразу рассмотрим в отдельности, то, конечно, мы можем говорить, что Будда учит о мирском счастье.


Он в Махамангала сутте и о вполне мирских вещах говорит. Например о том, что помощь своей семье - это высшая защита. Про Сигалавада я уж и не говорю. Она полностью мирскому счастью посвящена.



> Зато нисколько Дхарме не противоречит.
> Если мы хотим улучшить чьи-то условия, то лучшее, что мы можем сделать, - это наставить его на путь Дхармы.


Азиатские монахи критикуют такую позицию. Социальная активность - необходимая составляющая проповеди Дхаммы. Без неё буддийские страны очень скоро станут протестантскими или мусульманскими.

----------


## Топпер

> Мы вообще о другом говорим. Тезис был о том, что есть закон: убийство, якобы, непременно сопряжено с ненавистью. Я отвечаю, что это не закон, а всего лишь закономерность. И привожу примеры: бывает и иначе.


Не бывает иначе. Есть 12 неблагих состояний сознания, сопряжённых с негативными корнями. Только они могут дать результатом убийство другого живого существа. Состояния обусловленные благими корнями, по теории не могут дать такового результата.



> А чукча, он что? он же про карму ничего не знает. Его просят: "Убей", он и убивает. Без всякой ненависти.


Там есть ненависть и отвращение в момент совершения этого деяния.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Почему ложная постановка вопроса? Я совершенно конкретные вещи спрашиваю.


Конкретная вещь в данном случае - это не выяснение критерия, когда можно убивать а когда нет, а о том, какие силы понимания следует в себе развивать, чтобы уметь правильно (искусно) действовать в отсутствии критериев. Этому учит Махаяна в целом, и обсуждаемая метафора - просто составная часть целого учения. Рассматривать ее вне общего контекста, то есть понимания пустотности дхарм, бодхичитты и так далее - смысла нет никакого. Короче, это - тема для углубленного размышления (медитации), а не руководство к действию.
Впрочем, все это я уже говорил.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Там есть ненависть и отвращение в момент совершения этого деяния.


Не обосновано.
Там с тем же успехом может быть сострадание в чистом виде, желание избавить от мук, и ничего больше.

----------


## Zom

> Не обосновано.
> Там с тем же успехом может быть сострадание в чистом виде, желание избавить от мук, и ничего больше.


Обосновано. Потому что если допустить обратное, то тогда вполне можно утверждать, что, к примеру, в момент просветления не обязательно наличие мудрости. Там вполне может быть и глупость (а почему бы и нет?)    -))

----------


## Топпер

> Конкретная вещь в данном случае - это не выяснение критерия, когда можно убивать а когда нет, а о том, какие силы понимания следует в себе развивать, чтобы уметь правильно (искусно) действовать в отсутствии критериев. Этому учит Махаяна в целом, и обсуждаемая метафора - просто составная часть целого учения. Рассматривать ее вне общего контекста, то есть понимания пустотности дхарм, бодхичитты и так далее - смысла нет никакого. Короче, это - тема для углубленного размышления (медитации), а не руководство к действию.
> Впрочем, все это я уже говорил.


Какие силы развивать - это, конечно хорошо. Но это вопрос внутренней мотивации. Любой человек даже без всякого буддизма может для себя принять подобное решение. Но раз пример приводится о внешнем действии и т.к. некоторых людей при жизни считают просветлёнными, то вполне реальным может быть вопрос о соотнесении действий этого "просветлённого" с рекомендациями.
Я думаю, что вы не с проста не захотели давать оценку действиям Пятого Далай-ламы и Кармапы во время войны между Гелуг и Кагью. Ибо ситуация вписывалась как раз в обсуждаемый вопрос.




> Не обосновано.
> Там с тем же успехом может быть сострадание в чистом виде, желание избавить от мук, и ничего больше.


Это Абхиддхаммическое мнение. Это не я придумал. Есть 121 вариант работы сознания. 12 из них - неблагие. Остальные - нейтральные или благие. Нейтральные являются либо випакой, либо крией и не могут сподвигнуть к неблагим деяниям. Благие состояния сознания, также не могут. В них нет активированных корней для неблагих действий.

----------

Bob (16.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Обосновано. Потому что если допустить обратное, то тогда вполне можно утверждать, что, к примеру, в момент просветления не обязательно наличие мудрости. Там вполне может быть и глупость (а почему бы и нет?)    -))


Не связано с рассуждениями. Никакого "потому что" я здесь не вижу. разверните тезис, если угодно.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (17.04.2012)

----------


## Же Ка

Друзья, подскажите, пожалуйста, каково точное определение убийства в буддийском каноне?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я думаю, что вы не с проста не захотели давать оценку действиям Пятого Далай-ламы и Кармапы


Помилуйте, Топпер, ну кто я такой, чтобы давать оценку действиям Пятого Далай-ламы и Кармапы?
Смешно, право.

----------


## Топпер

> Друзья, подскажите, пожалуйста, каково точное определение убийства в буддийском каноне?


Осознанное, волитивное действие, приведшее в результате к гибели живого существа.
Осознанное подразумевает, что убийца осознаёт, что перед ним - живое существо и делает целенаправленные усилия для убийства.

----------

Bob (16.04.2012), Же Ка (16.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Помилуйте, Топпер, ну кто я такой, чтобы давать оценку действиям Пятого Далай-ламы и Кармапы?
> Смешно, право.


А почему нет? Это - исторические лица. Буддисты оба. И даже более того. Бодхисатты или даже Будды с т.з. тибесткого буддизма. И вот оба они отдают команды вооружённым формированиям. Логично предположить, что один из них неправ. Т.е. действует не как бодхисатта.

----------


## Zom

> Не связано с рассуждениями. Никакого "потому что" я здесь не вижу. разверните тезис, если угодно.


Разворачиваю - если кто-то убивает, но в нём при этом не видно бурной ярости - то это не означает, что её в принципе нет. Она может быть настолько незаметной, что только архат сможет увидеть - то есть проявиться в минимальном миге сознания, который только возможен. Но правда в том, что злоба (доса) всё же была, хоть и незначительная. Ну и невежество, разумеется. А внешне казалось что этого нет ,)

Почему я привёл пример с просветлением? В суттах, например, бывают случаи, когда некие слушатели вдруг внезапно достигали просветления. А внешне это никак не проявлялось - и за сим можно сделать вывод, что они были вполне себе тупыми и невежественными, а просветление случилось. И в итоге можно утверждать, что просветление достижимо и без мудрости (отличное, кстати, обоснование для всяких модных современных гуру ,)

----------

Bob (16.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Друзья, подскажите, пожалуйста, каково точное определение убийства в буддийском каноне?


*Абидармакоша:*
Отнятие жизни — если намеренно
Убивают именно того [кого хотят убить].

*Лонгченпа:*
Пресечение чужой жизни — это преднамеренное убийство.
Сюда же относятся побои и все прочее, что составляет угрозу чужой жизни.

*В комментарии на Сутру различения живых существ:*
Сюда относится также все, сродственное [по характеру] с настоящим [убийством], например, [такие действия, как] ударить кого-либо палкой или выполнить ритуал разрушительной магии — все это также входит [в категорию убийства].

*Пабонгка:*

Убийство (217)
Основой убийства является подлежащее убиению живое существо, отличное от того, кто убивает, например, овца. Намерение имеет три составные части: это представление, мотивация и омрачение. Представление в данном случае означает точное знание о том, чем именно является данный объект [предстоящего убийства]. Мотивация — желание убить. Омрачение — одна из трех клеш [или «ядов»]. Примером убийства из ненависти будет случай, когда, разозлившись, человек убивает своего врага при помощи какого-нибудь оружия. Убийство из вожделения — это, например, убийство барана из желания получить его мясо, шкуру и так далее. В качестве примера убийства по причине неведения можно привести случай заклания тиртиком жертвенного животного с целью использовать его кровь и мясо в качестве подношения и исходя из убежденности в том, что такой поступок не содержит в себе ничего предосудительного. Действие (исполнение) — это сам акт убийства с использовнаием яда, оружия, разрушительных мантр или какого-нибудь иного средства. Убийство не обязательно должно быть очевидным, как например когда кого-то убивают ножом; оно может быть также совершено с использованием разрушительной магии, мантр  тому подобного. Завершение — это смерть другого существа, наступившая прежде смерти самого [убийцы].
Когда имеется полный набор всех вышеперечисленных факторов, считается, что кармический процесс совершения убийства исполнен. При этом неважно, сам человек совершил убийство или заставил сделать это кого-то другого. В Абхидхармакоше (A Treasury of Metaphysics) говрится:

Подобно воинам и прочим, объединенным общим делом,
Все оказываются причастными [к убийству], как и тот, кто его совершил.

Это означает, что если, к примеру, восемь человек убивают барана, то тяжесть этого прегрешения не разделяется между ними поровну, но каждый несет полную меру тяжести совершенного убийства. А если полководец посылает для совершения убийства множество солдат, и они убивают тысячу человек, то каждому из этих солдат принадлежит грех убиения стольких человек, сколько убил именно он, тогда как командующий обретает полную меру результата греха отнятия всей тысячи жизней.

*Еще из Пабонгки:*
.*..если в основе вашей мотивации лежат омрачения, то в  результате всего вашего изучения, размышления и медитации возникнет неблагоприятный кармический плод. Если же в основе вашей мотивации лежат благие намерения, то даже самое неблагое действие, такое как убийство, может станть движущей силой для завершения ваших накоплений [благих заслуг и изначальной мудрости].*

Когда наш Учитель Будда находился еще на пути обучения, в одном из своих воплощений он был отважным капитаном по имени Махасаттва. Однажды он вышел в море на корабле вместе с пятьюстами купцами, которые отправлялись на поиски сокровищь. На корабле плыл также разбойник по имени Калашакти, который собирался на обратном пути убить этих купцов и завладеть добычей. И тогда капитан, движимый великим состраданием, убил злодея. Он сделал это не только для того, чтобы спасти купцов, но и с целью уберечь Калашакти от последствий его грехоного поступка — попадания в ад. В сутре говорится, что посредством этого деяния Будда собрал больше благих заслуг, чем могло бы быть накоплено в течение сорока тысяч великих кальп. Конечно, убийство само по себе никогда не может стать причиной завершения накопления благих заслуг, но на основе огромной силы его мотивации сострадания возник очень сильный импульс, направленный на их накопление.

----------

Же Ка (16.04.2012), Оскольд (16.04.2012), Пема Дролкар (16.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Разворачиваю - если кто-то убивает, но в нём при этом не видно бурной ярости - то это не означает, что её в принципе нет.


Но это и не означает, что она есть.
Тезис не доказан.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Зом, Топпер, Вы давали обеты бодхисаттвы? Получали по ним конкретные комментарии?Были ли у вас тиьетские Учителя? У Топпера были. но он не смог остаться в этой традиции. Смысл нас убеждать? 

Согласно Махаяне четко считаем, что убийство может быть без ненависти ВООБЩЕ, если есть бодхичитта и подлинное сострадание. Это такой аспект Махаяны. Может, тончайшие препятствия познавательного характера у бодхисаттвы еще полностью не устранены, поэтому он - еще не Будда, но ненависть, грубое неведенье  и страсть у него не проявляются.

И в таких случаях бодхисаттве легче не убить, чем убить, у него хватит сил применить противоядие к аффектам, но он поступает против всякой хинаянской логики и не испытывает страха за себя в силу сострадания, хотя четко знает, чем ему придется расплатиться. 

Ну, не все последователи Махаяны еще бодхисаттвы. И большинству из нас приходится решать простые бытовые ситуации, где мы уже, благодаря практике, можем выбрать правильное поведение, согласно теме. Вот об этом тут и говорилось - учесть этот вопрос там, где мы способны применить этот метод.

----------


## Топпер

> Зом, Топпер, Вы давали обеты бодхисаттвы? Получали по ним конкретные комментарии?


Да. Было дело когда-то.



> Согласно Махаяне четко считаем, что убийство может быть без ненависти ВООБЩЕ, если есть бодхичитта и подлинное сострадание. Это такой аспект Махаяны. Может, тончайшие препятствия познавательного характера у бодхисаттвы еще полностью не устранены, поэтому он - еще не Будда, но ненависть, грубое неведенье  и страсть у него не проявляются.


Вообще говоря, это противоречит Абхидхамме.



> Ну, не все последователи Махаяны еще бодхисаттвы. И большинству из нас приходится решать простые бытовые ситуации, где мы уже, благодаря практике, можем выбрасть правильное поведение, согласно теме.


я про бытовую ситуацию и спрашивал. Как определить бодхисатту (если некто пытается убивать из стстрадания).

----------


## Же Ка

> Осознанное, волитивное действие, приведшее в результате к гибели живого существа.
> Осознанное подразумевает, что убийца осознаёт, что перед ним - живое существо и делает целенаправленные усилия для убийства.


Можно уточнить тогда еще один момент, а с какого именно момента мы начинаем рассмотрение действий живых существ приведших в результате к гибели какого то конкретного живого существа, мы здесь не рассматриваем осознанные волитивные действия самого "пострадавшего" послужившие причиной такого трагического конца?

----------


## Zom

> Но это и не означает, что она есть.
> Тезис не доказан.


Доказан, потому что Будда утверждал, что для просветления должна быть мудрость и без мудрости просветление невозможно .)




> Смысл нас убеждать?


Кто здесь кого убеждает? Идёт просто конструктивная беседа.




> Согласно Махаяне четко считаем, что убийство может быть без ненависти ВООБЩЕ


В таком случае может быть просветление без мудрости.

----------


## Топпер

> Можно уточнить тогда еще один момент, а с какого именно момента мы начинаем рассмотрение действий живых существ приведших в результате к гибели какого то конкретного живого существа, мы здесь не рассматриваем осознанные волитивные действия самого "пострадавшего" послужившие причиной такого трагического конца?


Нет. Действия пострадавшего не рассматриваем. Нас интересует активная сторона совершившая убийство.

----------

Же Ка (16.04.2012)

----------


## Же Ка

> Нет. Действия пострадавшего не рассматриваем. Нас интересует активная сторона совершившая убийство.


Я правильно понимаю, что в ситуации, когда общество положило за совершение определенных деяний смертную казнь, активной стороной, о которой речь в данном контексте, будет считаться исполнитель самого приговора, а не т.с. главное действующее лицо всего этого процесса, которое осознанно пошло в своё время на совершение преступления (и уж тем более не само общество, положившее такое наказание)?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А почему нет? Это - исторические лица. Буддисты оба. И даже более того. Бодхисатты или даже Будды с т.з. тибесткого буддизма. И вот оба они отдают команды вооружённым формированиям. Логично предположить, что один из них неправ. Т.е. действует не как бодхисатта.


Отвечу непременно. Вот только научусь различать мотивации и видеть кармические последствия, и сразу к Вам с отчетом.

----------


## Топпер

> Отвечу непременно. Вот только научусь различать мотивации и видеть кармические последствия, и сразу к Вам с отчетом.


Вот видите. Простой пример, а уже вгоняет в ступор. Почему я и говорю, что от таких комментариев обетов бодхисатт, какие были приведены в топе, толку для практической жизни нет.

----------

Zom (16.04.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

> Вот видите. Простой пример, а уже вгоняет в ступор. Почему я и говорю, что от таких комментариев обетов бодхисатт, какие были приведены в топе, толку для практической жизни нет.


Есть! Есть толк! Теперь я знаю, что если кого то бьют а я прошел мимо значит я нарушил обет(((

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (17.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Я правильно понимаю, что в ситуации, когда общество положило за совершение определенных деяний смертную казнь, активной стороной, о которой речь в данном контексте, будет считаться исполнитель самого приговора, а не т.с. главное действующее лицо всего этого процесса, которое осознанно пошло в своё время на совершение преступления?


Мы речь ведём о бодхисаттах и о том, могут ли они убивать. И целесообразно ли это делать. (плюс о критериях различения таких бодхисатт). Поэтому в вашем примере нас интересовал бы палач-бодхисатта. И полицейские-бодхисатты, схватившие преступника. И судья-бодхисатта, подписавший смертную казнь. Деятельность преступника-бодхисатты, в контексте темы была бы интересна в момент совершения им преступления.
Именно по этому поводу я и спрашивал, как отличить преступника-бодхисатту, от простого преступника.

----------

Zom (16.04.2012), Же Ка (16.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Есть! Есть толк! Теперь я знаю, что если кого то бьют а я прошел мимо значит я нарушил обет(((


А если бъют за дело? Если уже бьет другой, подоспевший ранее бодхисатта? А вы тут подойдёте и этого бодхисатту и порешите?

----------

Bob (17.04.2012), Zom (16.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вот видите. Простой пример, а уже вгоняет в ступор. Почему я и говорю, что от таких комментариев обетов бодхисатт, какие были приведены в топе, толку для практической жизни нет.


Дык и я про то ж. Для внешней практической - ни малейшей пользы. А для внутренней, созерцательной - огромная.
Поэтому когда Вы пытаетесь пристегнуть их к практической - это просто использование данного учения не по назначению. И не мудрено, что ничего не выходит.

----------


## Оскольд

> А если бъют за дело? Если уже бьет другой, подоспевший ранее бодхисатта? А вы тут подойдёте и этого бодхисатту и порешите?


Ворон ворону глаз не выклюет)))

----------


## Топпер

> Ворон ворону глаз не выклюет)))


Так Далай-лама с Кармапой же воевали.

----------


## Же Ка

> ...Именно по этому поводу я и спрашивал, как отличить преступника-бодхисатту, от простого преступника.


Это уже вопрос к просветленным существам, увы... лично я пока не обладаю должным уровнем реализации, чтобы точно отличить одного от другого.

----------


## Оскольд

> Так Далай-лама с Кармапой же воевали.


Ну это скорее из той же оперы, что завоевания Чакравартинов. К тому же я не настолько знаком с историческим материалом чтобы говорить на эту тему...Помнится только что в одной из тем про мрачное прошлое тибета здесь на форуме кто то писал, что фактически и того и другого подставило их окружение и монголы, но подробностей мне сейчас не припомнить. По этому поводу можно открыть отдельную ветку. Имхо, здесь это оффтоп.

----------


## Топпер

> Ну это скорее из той же оперы, что завоевания Чакравартинов.


Про Чаккаваттинов мы уже выясняли, что если они начинают настоящие боевые действия и завоёвывают силой - они не Чаккаваттины.



> К тому же я не настолько знаком с историческим материалом чтобы говорить на эту тему...Помнится только что в одной из тем про мрачное прошлое тибета здесь на форуме кто то писал, что фактически и того и другого подставило их окружение и монголы, но подробностей мне сейчас не припомнить. По этому поводу можно открыть отдельную ветку. Имхо, здесь это оффтоп.


Нормальный пример: имеем двух исторически живших бодхисатт. Имеем войну, между ними.

Если окружение их спровоцировало, почему они не убили окружение? Ведь в соответствии с примером про мореходов, это спасло бы множество жизней.

----------


## Greedy

> А зачем, по вашему, Будда учил в Восмьеричном Пути разделу нравственности? В первую очередь именно для создания приемлемых условий для практики.


Будда учил нравственности, как аспекту Восьмеричного пути, потому что нравственность - это один из инструментов, очищающий от клеш.
Безнравственному поведению способствуют клеши. Но речь идёт не о внешней, мирской нравственности, а о том, что понимается благим и неблагим с точки зрения буддизма.

Если же всё это сводить к мирской нравственности, то где-нибудь в среде горных народов, где существуют обычаи кровной мести, отказ от убийства убийцы будет не только расценен всеми членами данного общество как трусость, но ещё и как унижение собственного семейства. Т.е. поступок, в высшей степени, безнравственный. С мирской точки зрения.

Мы же живём в христианской культуре, и понимание нравственности у нас связано с христианскими догмами.




> Азиатские монахи критикуют такую позицию. Социальная активность - необходимая составляющая проповеди Дхаммы. Без неё буддийские страны очень скоро станут протестантскими или мусульманскими.


Их культура, их обычаи, их реалии. Ради сохранения своего образа жизни и Дхармы в рамках этого образа жизни они погружаются в эту мирскую деятельность.
Путь же к просветлению лежит не области социальной активности, а в области работы с умом.





> Это Абхиддхаммическое мнение. Это не я придумал. Есть 121 вариант работы сознания. 12 из них - неблагие. Остальные - нейтральные или благие. Нейтральные являются либо випакой, либо крией и не могут сподвигнуть к неблагим деяниям. Благие состояния сознания, также не могут. В них нет активированных корней для неблагих действий.


Бодхисаттва может совершить убийство исключительно из-за неведения. Других вариантов нет.
Бодхисаттва - это ещё не просветлённое существо.
Бодхисаттва-неарья, вообще, обычное существо, занимающееся развитием устремления к пробуждению ради всех существ.
Бодхисаттва-арья пустоту познал, но его ум ещё не свободен от клеш. Познание пустоты приводит к тому, что возникающие в его уме клеши не проходят мимо него незамеченно. Он видит их возникновение и прекращение.

И если возникает ситуация, описанная выше, в которой совершение убийства приведёт к тому, что существо избежит перерождения в аду, то такое деяние надо совершить.
Будда же, являясь просветлённым, свободен от возникновения клеш, и обладает всеведением, благодаря которому он может любое существо (даже закоренелого убийцу) провести путём достижения архатства в течение одной жизни.

----------


## Greedy

> Есть! Есть толк! Теперь я знаю, что если кого то бьют а я прошел мимо значит я нарушил обет(((


Если практикуется только устремлённая бодхичитта, то обет нарушен не будет.
Если практикуется ещё и деятельная бодхичитта, то вмешиваться следует в любую ситуацию, которая встречается на пути. Иначе вся практика деятельной бодхичитты разрушается.

----------

Оскольд (16.04.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Мы речь ведём о бодхисаттах и о том, могут ли они убивать. И целесообразно ли это делать. (плюс о критериях различения таких бодхисатт). Поэтому в вашем примере нас интересовал бы палач-бодхисатта. И полицейские-бодхисатты, схватившие преступника. И судья-бодхисатта, подписавший смертную казнь. Деятельность преступника-бодхисатты, в контексте темы была бы интересна в момент совершения им преступления.
> Именно по этому поводу я и спрашивал, как отличить преступника-бодхисатту, от простого преступника.


Ну неужели Вы думаете, что практик буддизма выберет себе такие напряженные кармически профессии? :Smilie: 

Мы все потихоньку увольняемся с таких работ :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Если практикуется только устремлённая бодхичитта, то обет нарушен не будет.
> Если практикуется ещё и деятельная бодхичитта, то вмешиваться следует в любую ситуацию, которая встречается на пути. Иначе вся практика деятельной бодхичитты разрушается.


Недеятельность, - это тоже деятельность порой, думаю.

----------


## Топпер

> Будда учил нравственности, как аспекту Восьмеричного пути, потому что нравственность - это один из инструментов, очищающий от клеш.
> Безнравственному поведению способствуют клеши. Но речь идёт не о внешней, мирской нравственности, а о том, что понимается благим и неблагим с точки зрения буддизма.


На первом этапе, именно о мирской. Нам нужно получить через неё нормальные условия для практики. А сама по себе нравственность килесы не отчищает. Отчищает сверхмирской путь, в результате которого появляется мудрость.



> Если же всё это сводить к мирской нравственности, то где-нибудь в среде горных народов, где существуют обычаи кровной мести, отказ от убийства убийцы будет не только расценен всеми членами данного общество как трусость, но ещё и как унижение собственного семейства. Т.е. поступок, в высшей степени, безнравственный. С мирской точки зрения.


Буддийская нравственность - универсальна. Она не зависит в основных своих обетах от обычаев. Основывается на золотом правиле нравственности. Поэтому отказ от убийства - нравственный поступок. 
Касаемо горцев: отказ от продолжения кровной мести может прекратить взаимные убийства.



> Их культура, их обычаи, их реалии. Ради сохранения своего образа жизни и Дхармы в рамках этого образа жизни они погружаются в эту мирскую деятельность.
> Путь же к просветлению лежит не области социальной активности, а в области работы с умом.


Будда разослал Дхаммадута - посланников Дхаммы, после первого же сезона дождей. Это не согласуется с вашим посылом.



> Бодхисаттва может совершить убийство исключительно из-за неведения. Других вариантов нет.
> Бодхисаттва - это ещё не просветлённое существо.
> Бодхисаттва-неарья, вообще, обычное существо, занимающееся развитием устремления к пробуждению ради всех существ.


Ок. Радует, что в этом вопросе мы сходимся.



> Бодхисаттва-арья пустоту познал, но его ум ещё не свободен от клеш. Познание пустоты приводит к тому, что возникающие в его уме клеши не проходят мимо него незамеченно. Он видит их возникновение и прекращение.
> И если возникает ситуация, описанная выше, в которой совершение убийства приведёт к тому, что существо избежит перерождения в аду, то такое деяние надо совершить.


а здесь - частично. Т.к. такой бодхисатта - непросветлённый, он может сделать неблагой потупок, думая, что делает благо. Но здесь мы по-разному оцениваем его деяние.



> Будда же, являясь просветлённым, свободен от возникновения клеш, и обладает всеведением, благодаря которому он может любое существо (даже закоренелого убийцу) провести путём достижения архатства в течение одной жизни.


Здесь также наши мнения похожи (за исключением того, что Будда не пытался приводит к просветлению всех. Напротив, он искал тех, кто мог бы понять. У кого мало пыли в глазах).

----------


## Оскольд

> Про Чаккаваттинов мы уже выясняли, что если они начинают настоящие боевые действия и завоёвывают силой - они не Чаккаваттины.
> 
> Нормальный пример: имеем двух исторически живших бодхисатт. Имеем войну, между ними.
> 
> Если окружение их спровоцировало, почему они не убили окружение? Ведь в соответствии с примером про мореходов, это спасло бы множество жизней.


Не знаю. Не думаю...Все таки политика это политика, а наставления Его Святейшества коие мы здесь обсуждаем даны для личной жизни. Посему, как мне кажется, вводить эти наставления в политическую плоскость это так или иначе, осознанно или нет передергивать. Ну и потом. Это наставления для махаянцев. Так что Вы можете их игнорировать)))))))))))))))))))))) Расслабьтесь))))Вас никто не заставляет на них опираться))))

----------


## Топпер

> Ну неужели Вы думаете, что практик буддизма выберет себе такие напряженные кармически профессии?


Я уже ничему не удивляюсь. Если просветлённый или полупросветлённый может (а в некоторых случаях и должен) убивать, то найти оправдание для работы палачём - легче лёгкого. В Индии были же тхаги. И вполне легко находили оправдания своим деяниям.

----------


## Greedy

> Недеятельность, - это тоже деятельность порой, думаю.


Методы разные бывает. Иногда достаточно просто присутствовать, чтобы начавшийся спор просто сошёл на нет.

----------


## Оскольд

> Я уже ничему не удивляюсь. Если просветлённый или полупросветлённый может (а в некоторых случаях и должен) убивать, то найти оправдание для работы палачём - легче лёгкого. В Индии были же тхаги. И вполне легко находили оправдания своим деяниям.


Угу...и растлевать малолетних.........Это мы уже от Zom а слышали....логика отменная))))))

----------


## Топпер

> Угу...и растлевать малолетних.........Это мы уже от Zom а слышали....логика отменная))))))


Это если малолетняя находится под защитой семьи. А если выдана замуж, то это не растление с т.з. каммического поступка. А вот с юридической может быть таковым.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.04.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> На первом этапе, именно о мирской. Нам нужно получить через неё нормальные условия для практики. А сама по себе нравственность килесы не отчищает. Отчищает сверхмирской путь, в результате которого появляется мудрость.


Соглашусь, что очищает от килес сверхмирской путь. Практика нравственности - это удаление шаблонов поведения, которые мешают достичь этот сверхмирской путь. Только нравственность именно такая, как она понимается в буддизме.




> Буддийская нравственность - универсальна. Она не зависит в основных своих обетах от обычаев. Основывается на золотом правиле нравственности. Поэтому отказ от убийства - нравственный поступок.


Шире надо смотреть. Не просто же так вы говорите "буддийская нравственность", а не просто "нравственность".
Буддийская нравственность - да, она универсальна. Потому что в её основе лежит Дхарма - высший из путей.
Но от принятой в миру нравственности она может коренным образом отличаться.




> Касаемо горцев: отказ от продолжения кровной мести может прекратить взаимные убийства.


На первом этапе разрушит семью, так как семья будет опозорена, а нерадивого сына придётся изгнать из общины.
На более поздних этапах разрушится весь социум, так как будет подорвана вся его основа - уважение сынов к обычаям предков.




> Будда разослал Дхаммадута - посланников Дхаммы, после первого же сезона дождей. Это не согласуется с вашим посылом.


Он их разослал основывать поселения и обустраивать социум, или учить Дхарме?




> а здесь - частично. Т.к. такой бодхисатта - непросветлённый, он может сделать неблагой потупок, думая, что делает благо. Но здесь мы по-разному оцениваем его деяние.


В этой ситуации бодхисаттва не может считать, что совершает благой поступок, потому что он знает, что за этот поступок он переродится в одном из адских миров. Более того, он, вообще-то, должен знать, в каком и какие страдания его там ждут.
Вопрос не в том, благой это поступок или неблагой. Неблагой.
Вопрос в том, что в этой исключительной ситуации бодхисаттва отказываться от этого поступка не должен.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну неужели Вы думаете, что практик буддизма выберет себе такие напряженные кармически профессии?
> Мы все потихоньку увольняемся с таких работ


Наоборот, устраиваемся на них по мере обретения просветления.
Из сострадания к непросветленным ж.с, которым в противном случае пришлось бы их выполнять.
)))))

----------


## Топпер

> Соглашусь, что очищает от килес сверхмирской путь. Практика нравственности - это удаление шаблонов поведения, которые мешают достичь этот сверхмирской путь. Только нравственность именно такая, как она понимается в буддизме.


Нравственность понимается в контексте десяти неблагих деяний. Часть из них - на уровне тела либо речи. Т.е. социальны по своей сути. И только отказ от алчности и недоброжелательности, как векторов ума, можно отнести к удалению шаблонов поведения.



> Шире надо смотреть. Не просто же так вы говорите "буддийская нравственность", а не просто "нравственность".
> Буддийская нравственность - да, она универсальна. Потому что в её основе лежит Дхарма - высший из путей.
> Но от принятой в миру нравственности она может коренным образом отличаться.


Может. Я, в первую очередь, про буддийскую. Если же общественная нравственность, коренным образом противоречит буддийской, то такое общество -  не лучшее место обитания для буддиста.



> На первом этапе разрушит семью, так как семья будет опозорена, а нерадивого сына придётся изгнать из общины.
> На более поздних этапах разрушится весь социум, так как будет подорвана вся его основа - уважение сынов к обычаям предков.


Т.е. вы думаете, что кровная месть - штука полезная?  :EEK!: 



> Он их разослал основывать поселения и обустраивать социум, или учить Дхарме?


Учить Дхамме. В т.ч. и той, которая приводит к мирскому счастью в этой жизни.



> В этой ситуации бодхисаттва не может считать, что совершает благой поступок, потому что он знает, что за этот поступок он переродится в одном из адских миров. Более того, он, вообще-то, должен знать, в каком и какие страдания его там ждут.
> Вопрос не в том, благой это поступок или неблагой. Неблагой.
> Вопрос в том, что в этой исключительной ситуации бодхисаттва отказываться от этого поступка не должен.


По сути, эта т.з. (*в вашей трактовке*)ничем не отличается от той позиции, которую я озвучивал про южные страны. Там тоже считается, что деятельность военного, неблагая, но иногда необходимая. Единственно, что под неё не подводится оправдательный базис в виде обетов бодхисатты.

----------


## Топпер

> Наоборот, устраиваемся на них по мере обретения просветления.
> Из сострадания к непросветленным ж.с, которым в противном случае пришлось бы их выполнять.
> )))))


Вот так и окажется, что палачи и мясники - самые реализованные люди, а царь смерти и Мара - великие Будды.  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Всегда казалось, что испытывать сострадание к непросветленным, может только просветленный. 
Хотя у меня вообще все туго с состраданием.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вот так и окажется, что палачи и мясники - самые реализованные люди,


Ну да, 84 махасиддха чем только не занимались. Очень поучительные истории.




> а царь смерти и Мара - великие Будды.


А что, разве нет?

----------

Wyrd (17.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Ну да, 84 махасиддха чем только не занимались. Очень поучительные истории.


Я в курсе  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Хос (16.04.2012)

----------


## Vadimko

так сложилось, что каждый день когда я хожу в туалет по большому я, по необоходимости, убиваю кучу ЖС, что делать, как быть? 
а если завелись глисты, я покупаю специальные препараты.
а ещё я бываю груб, если того требует ситуация - некоторые люди хорошее к ним отношение воспринимают как твою слабость, и не внемлют спокойным словам
а были случаи приминения силы, когда более сильные обижали более слабых, которые не могли дать им отпор и это было, как-то не совсем по-джентельменски, что ли
и хорошо что не чем продолжить, но в принципе это возможно - самозащита, война... и конечно лучше без всего этого обойтись, но быть мягкотелым, ничего неспособным сделать слизняком это как-то ... не сликом полезно для окружающих (и не привлекательно)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Наоборот, устраиваемся на них по мере обретения просветления.
> Из сострадания к непросветленным ж.с, которым в противном случае пришлось бы их выполнять.
> )))))


По мере просветления, думаю, вообще все равно где быть и кем. Работы всегда непочатый край....также в кармических связях не все так просто.

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (17.04.2012), Сергей Хос (17.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> так сложилось, что каждый день когда я хожу в туалет по большому я, по необоходимости, убиваю кучу ЖС, что делать, как быть? 
> а если завелись глисты, я покупаю специальные препараты.
> а ещё я бываю груб, если того требует ситуация - некоторые люди хорошее к ним отношение воспринимают как твою слабость, и не внемлют спокойным словам
> а были случаи приминения силы, когда более сильные обижали более слабых, которые не могли дать им отпор и это было, как-то не совсем по-джентельменски, что ли
> и хорошо что не чем продолжить, но в принципе это возможно - самозащита, война... и конечно лучше без всего этого обойтись, но быть мягкотелым, ничего неспособным сделать слизняком это как-то ... не сликом полезно для окружающих (и не привлекательно)


Такое ощущение, что вы тему не прочли.

----------

Сергей Хос (17.04.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Слушайте, ну вот у меня сосед избивал свою невесту. Она по странному совпадению поселилась из Узбекистана прямо ко мне на этаж за стенку. Ну, я пошла к ней. Вижу, девушка несчастная, у нее уже был ребенок от первого брака, малышка 2 лет, а заграницу ее не привезти. Боится жениха своего....без гражданства, одинока, а обратно ехать не хочет.

Ну вот, разруливала все это лет шесть :Smilie:  И добилась -таки нормального положения и матери, и ребенка, и жениху ее за стенку не раз пришлось патруль домой засылать. Но у него было что терять. Поэтому можно было воздействовать. Я разговаривала с ней два года по два часа, - каждое утро! о причинно-следственной связи, на ее собственном примере. И была с ней, пока она не получила гражданство , не нашла хорошую работу, и у ребенка появились полноценные перспективы для роста. Сейчас замужем за нормальным человеком. И жених ее женился, ведет себя нормально, родил ребенка. 

А Вы говорите, - как бы не убить :Smilie:  Либо руку при ударе вовремя подставить.

А обычно делается так. Кричат о помощи. Ввязываешься и тянешь...берешь свой жизненный опыт, как шахматный игрок все рассчитываешь, помогаешь человеку осознать, не жалея времени и сил....пока не будет конкретного результата, где все перестанут причинять друг другу вред. 

Вот так и приходится вмешиваться. И бросить нельзя.

----------

Wyrd (17.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Интересно, выпишет ли она своих родственников из Узбекистана в Италию?

----------

Сауди (17.04.2012), Сергей Хос (17.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Интересно, выпишет ли она своих родственников из Узбекистана в Италию?


Вот Вы, Топпер, какой ехидный.
У всех же свои национальные особенности.
))))

----------

Wyrd (17.04.2012), Пема Дролкар (17.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Действительно, ехидничаю  :Smilie:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Пема Дролкар (17.04.2012), Сергей Хос (17.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.04.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Интересно, выпишет ли она своих родственников из Узбекистана в Италию?


Это вполне грамотное предположение. :Kiss:  Но я милостыню здоровым людям не подаю. Спасение утопающих - дело рук самих утопающих...ну, и Вы отказываете мне в здравом смысле и зачеркиваете мои 16 лет интенсивной буддийской практики и борцовские качества :Mad:  :Big Grin: 

Она теперь сама встала на ноги, и заботится о родственниках сама и приглашает к себе. Она всегда была умница, знала аж 4 ин.языка и выучила 5-ый немецкий, живет теперь в Мюнхене. Мне надо было ее поддержать и помочь разобраться в ее иллюзиях и жизненных задачах. Ну, и повоспитывать иногда очень жестко :Smilie:  Ей он ведь казался прынцем. А у нее между тем рос ребенок в Узбекистане у бабушки. А как она только получила поддержку, - гонор попер. Только у нее было много очень хороших качеств. И стоило за нее побороться. Она и Прибежище приняла.

Ну, а он парень был неплохой, но это очень большой соблазн съехать, когда женщина полностью от тебя зависит, да в чужой стране, без языка. Ну, теперь она стала "большаааая", и в моих советах , как она сказала, перестала нуждаться. Это огромное облегчение для меня :Smilie:  Но , как будет первое сильное страдание, она придет....се ля ви.

Короче, это было. И это всегда есть. Идешь мимо и старательно примуса починяешь. А как починил, уж, наверно, только к просветлению поближе и узнаешь :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Это к тому, что сказал в начале этой темы Его Святейшество. Но все разы, которые я лично его видела, он больше всего говорил о бодхичитте.

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (17.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.04.2012)

----------


## ullu

> Я уже ничему не удивляюсь. Если просветлённый или полупросветлённый может (а в некоторых случаях и должен) убивать, то найти оправдание для работы палачём - легче лёгкого. В Индии были же тхаги. И вполне легко находили оправдания своим деяниям.


Странно, что вопрос оказывается в оправданиях.

----------

Оскольд (17.04.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

> Странно, что вопрос оказывается в оправданиях.


Все должны оправдываться перед Тхеравадинами :Wink:  Просто Далай Лама об этом не знает))))А то бы он не давал наставления идущие вразрез с учением Тхер)))))) Конечно же махаянцы придумали этот обет. чтобы оправдовать свои темные делишки о хо хо)))) Но сметливые тхеравадины враз все просекли и вывели нас на чистую воду :Cry:

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (17.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.04.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Но сметливые тхеравадины враз все просекли и вывели нас на чистую воду


Мда, больше не получится есть младенцев, прикрываясь обетами бодхисаттвы… Надо что-то делать…

----------

Же Ка (17.04.2012), Оскольд (17.04.2012), Пема Дролкар (17.04.2012), Сауди (17.04.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Нравственность понимается в контексте десяти неблагих деяний. Часть из них - на уровне тела либо речи. Т.е. социальны по своей сути. И только отказ от алчности и недоброжелательности, как векторов ума, можно отнести к удалению шаблонов поведения.


Мы немного по-разному понимаем социализцию.
Для меня, социализация - это перенятие общественных шаблонов поведения, ценностей, навыков, позволяющих успешно функционировать в обществе.

На примере нашего общества: освоить определённый уровень самостоятельного проживания, выучиться, устроится на хорошо оплачиваемую работу, иметь семью и т.д.
Когда всё это происходит, то индивид вписывается в общество - социализируется.

Дхарма, на примере той же правильной речи и поведения - это не социализация. Это просто общие базовые установки. На их основе можно вести как социальный вид деятельности (постоянная работа, семья, участие в жизни общества), так и асоциальный (перебиваться случайными заработками, не иметь постоянного места жительства, игнорировать потребности общества, занимаясь только теми проблемами, которые "под носом"). Но, наиболее часто, практикующий становится "надобществом" - он использует достижения общества для своей практики, не заботясь о том, чтобы эти достижения продолжали существовать веками.




> Т.е. вы думаете, что кровная месть - штука полезная?


Любая _полезность_ определяется контекстом. Если мы ставим вопрос о сохранении общества, построенного на принципах, в основе которых лежит уважение и честь старших, то кровная месть полезна для сохранения этого общества.

Если контекстом выступают условия будущего рождения, то кровная месть - не полезна в рамках этой цели, так как приведёт к обратному результату.




> Учить Дхамме. В т.ч. и той, которая приводит к мирскому счастью в этой жизни.


У Дхармы есть одна цель - освободить существо от самсары.
Обретение мирского счастья в этой жизни - это подспудная цель, позволяющая ближе подойти к реализации основной.

Дхарма также не может являться социализирующим центром, потому что для этого Дхарма должна жёстко регламентировать быт и занятия населения, как это, например, в своё время было в христианском западном мире. Это влияние было настолько сильным, что мы сейчас христианскую мораль воспринимаем как эталон, мерило всех моралей. Это не могло произойти, если бы огромные слои жизнедеятельности ей не регулировались.

Дхарма же жёстко регулирует только монашескую жизнь. Миряне же остаются в рамках своей социальной культуры. И там, где представители буддизма стремятся социализировать местное население, всё сводится к направлению в монастыри.

Тибет здесь самый яркий пример. Уклад жизни местных жителей практически не претерпел никаких изменений. Даже после того, как буддизм стал не просто государственной религией, а центром светской власти. В жизни общества, разве что, появился институт отправления маленьких детей в монастыри.




> По сути, эта т.з. (*в вашей трактовке*)ничем не отличается от той позиции, которую я озвучивал про южные страны. Там тоже считается, что деятельность военного, неблагая, но иногда необходимая. Единственно, что под неё не подводится оправдательный базис в виде обетов бодхисатты.


Это не необходимость. Это одна из практик бодхисаттвы, позволяющая ему существенно продвинутся на пути.
Но условия для неё настолько редки, что можно утверждать, что бодхисаттва ни при каких условиях не может совершать убийство.

----------

Джнянаваджра (17.04.2012)

----------


## Же Ка

> Мда, больше не получится есть младенцев, прикрываясь обетами бодхисаттвы… Надо что-то делать…


Да, как ни крути, но 1) бодхисаттвам тоже все таки рано или поздно (так или иначе=) следует становиться буддами и 2) правила провозглашенные Буддой в мире людей и для людей никакими обетами бодхисаттвы не отменяются... иными словами, когда нельзя, но очень хочется, всё равно нельзя! ( увы и ах =)

В утверждениях же о том, что переходя на более высокие уровни воззрения правила поведения меняются, часто случаются нелепые - слабо обоснованные (если вообще хоть чем то обоснованные) и, в целом, неверные предположения в послаблении почему то именно для поведения, хотя, на самом деле, в этом отношении всё обстоит с точностью до наоборот. Гуру Падмасамбхава на этот счет давал чёткие указания - нисходить в возрении, восходя в поведении (см. "Учение Дакини").

з.ы. Короче, гасить других зайцев (не смотря ни на что всё еще желающих пока что остаться на своём острове) веслом как дед Мазай - нельзя, не взирая ни на какие намерения! =)

----------

Пема Дролкар (17.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.04.2012)

----------


## Vadimko

> Такое ощущение, что вы тему не прочли.


вот они какие ощущения - недостоверные

IMHO, больинство в этой теме обсуждает приемлимость примeнения физического насилия, в той или иной степени (от блокирования удара, до убийства), для человека принявшего обеты бодхисатвы.
и что хотел сказать, так то что это самое насилие всегда с нами, а если ты не монах, в ещё большей степени и с этим ничего нельзя сделать, а если нельзя с этим ничего сделать, то и нет никакого смысла прикидываться что можешь как-то прожить без этого.

----------


## Же Ка

> вот они какие ощущения - недостоверные
> 
> IMHO, больинство в этой теме обсуждает приемлимость примeнения физического насилия, в той или иной степени (от блокирования удара, до убийства), для человека принявшего обеты бодхисатвы.
> и что хотел сказать, так то что это самое насилие всегда с нами, а если ты не монах, в ещё большей степени и с этим ничего нельзя сделать, а если нельзя с этим ничего сделать, то и нет никакого смысла прикидываться что можешь как-то прожить без этого.


и что неужели на таком основании есть какой то смысл продолжать всё так же прикидываться, что для нас не существует никакой возможности хотя бы уменьшить вред наносимый нами сознательно другим живым существам? однако ж... какие всё более и более занимательные открытия делают для себя изучающие и практикующие Дхарму... начав тему с вопроса о том, может ли бодхисаттва совершать убийства, получив ответ, что порой не только может, но даже и должен... в итоге пришли уже к тому, что он их просто не может не совершать... =/ 
з.ы. с каждым новым днем всё больше чувствует наступление весны... (Кали Юги)

----------


## Vadimko

> и что неужели на таком основании есть какой то смысл продолжать всё так же прикидываться, что для нас не существует никакой возможности хотя бы уменьшить вред наносимый нами сознательно другим живым существам? однако ж... какие всё более и более занимательные открытия делают для себя изучающие и практикующие Дхарму... начав тему с вопроса о том, может ли бодхисаттва совершать убийства, получив ответ, что порой не только может, но даже и должен... в итоге пришли уже к тому, что он их просто не может не совершать... =/ 
> з.ы. с каждым новым днем всё больше чувствует наступление весны... (Кали Юги)


минимизацию вреда и максимизацию пользы можно начать, например, с прекращения приписывания другим тех идей которые не были ими произнесены и прекращения додумывания за других  :Wink:

----------

Же Ка (17.04.2012)

----------


## Же Ка

> минимизацию вреда и максимизацию пользы можно начать, например, с прекращения приписывания другим тех идей которые не были ими произнесены и прекращения додумывания за других


если проблема действительно только в этом, то я несказанно рад, что так ошибался на счет других... как обычно, всё чудесным образом оказалось, что совсем не следовало переходить к применению гневной активности даже в виде сарказма, о чем сейчас вынужден искренне сожалеть, ибо совершил одно из неблагих деяний связанных с речью, которое неминуемо принесет мне свои плоды и хотя не такие тяжелые и суровые как убийство, но всё равно сладкого в них будет мало  :Wink:  как то так вот, потому как покаяние надо совершать как можно быстрее, желательно прямо на месте преступления... ибо таков, кстати, еще один из нюансов обетов бодхисаттвы так же обязательный к применению... /вопрос о том, стоило ли тогда вообще совершать такое неблагое деяние лично для себя я уже решил  :Cool: /

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Всегда казалось, что испытывать сострадание к непросветленным, может только просветленный.


Это одно из доктринальных отличий вашей школы от Махаяны.

----------

Пема Дролкар (17.04.2012)

----------


## Vadimko

> если проблема действительно только в этом, то я несказанно рад, что так ошибался на счет других... как обычно, всё чудесным образом оказалось, что совсем не следовало переходить к применению гневной активности даже в виде сарказма, о чем сейчас вынужден искренне сожалеть, ибо совершил одно из неблагих деяний связанных с речью, которое неминуемо принесет мне свои плоды и хотя не такие тяжелые и суровые как убийство, но всё равно сладкого в них будет мало  как то так вот, потому как покаяние надо совершать как можно быстрее, желательно прямо на месте преступления... ибо таков, кстати, еще один из нюансов обетов бодхисаттвы так же обязательный к применению... /вопрос о том, стоило ли тогда вообще совершать такое неблагое деяние лично для себя я уже решил /


респект!

----------


## Zom

> и что хотел сказать, так то что это самое насилие всегда с нами, а если ты не монах, в ещё большей степени и с этим ничего нельзя сделать, а если нельзя с этим ничего сделать, то и нет никакого смысла прикидываться что можешь как-то прожить без этого.


Представляете, а я вот как-то уже много лет умудряюсь прожить без этого ,)
Будда умудрялся - все монахи в мире умудряются. А вы не можете. Есть над чем подумать ,)

----------

Bob (17.04.2012), Upornikov Vasily (17.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.04.2012)

----------


## Vadimko

> Представляете, а я вот как-то уже много лет умудряюсь прожить без этого ,)
> Будда умудрялся - все монахи в мире умудряются. А вы не можете. Есть над чем подумать ,)


в туалет ходите?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Мы здесь обсуждаем, - если бы да кабы. И, конечно, многие ситуации не подъемны для нас при нашем уровне неведенья. Тем не менее, нам многое подъемно, и те, у кого есть искренняя мотивация взраститиь бодхичитту. - не могут бездейственно ждать полного и окончательного идеала, когда любое действие непогрешимо, тоесть, состояния Будды. Они приходят к состоянию Будды именно через этот метод. Они осуществляют рост на базе этого метода. И они внутренне понимают, как это возможно. И неустанно накапливают кармические связи, потому что только при глубоких кармических связях возможно осуществлять взаимную пользу.

И пусть бодхисаттва на начальных уровнях не в состоянии правильно поступить в особо тяжких ситуациях, он уже вполне может справляться грамотно со многими , кармически ему доступными ситуациями, и именно благодаря встрече с такими ситуациями и растет. Навык постепенно развивается. и он неустанно развивает кармические связи. Если рассматривать конкретную ситуацию без знания ее последуюшего развития в других жизнях, то возникает жесткая оценка по поводу нее. А в далеко идущей перспективе может так быть, что какая-то негативная ситуация позволила получить благо для всей кармической связки в росте, пусть даже в какой-то момент все друг-друга убили.

А поскольку бодхисаттва накапливает как знание реальности, так и знание путей, он выходит за рамки представлений Святых Шраваков и Святых Архатов.

Махаяна дает другой подход и другие опоры. И люди в силу кармы выбирают то, что им близко. Поэтому вообще бесполезно, на мой взгляд, тхеравадинам вести диалог с представителями Махаяны на некоторые темы. 

Надо опираться на то, что есть общего, а не на то, что есть разного. А то такое впечатление, что тхеравадины пытаются обратить последователей тибетского буддизма.... :Smilie:  Ну неужели не ясно, что это не получится, как у одних, так и у других? :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.04.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> в туалет ходите?


Каждый поход в туалет обязательно связан с насилием???

----------

Zom (17.04.2012)

----------


## Vadimko

> Каждый поход в туалет обязательно связан с насилием???


вы насильно "выселяете" много существ, которые не хотели бы выселяться

если не нравится поход в туалет
можно сократить до "вы ходите?(хотя бы на улице, когда температура >0, как ужастик - по траве)" "вы готовите пищу?"

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.04.2012)

----------


## Zom

> вы насильно "выселяете" много существ, которые не хотели бы выселяться
> 
> если не нравится поход в туалет
> можно сократить до "вы ходите?(хотя бы на улице, когда температура >0, как ужастик - по траве)" "вы готовите пищу?"


Я вам задам встречный вопрос - вы когда ходите по туалетам и улицам - у вас есть намерение: "Я хотел бы убить бесчисленное количество существ"?

Или так - когда вы ходите в туалет - у вас есть такое намерение: "Cейчас я выселю бесчисленное количество существ" ? )) И более того, у вас есть прямое знание, что это a) живые существа, обладающие сознанием б) что они не желают выселяться ?

(кстати, не вижу ни одного существа, которое бы при походе в туалет, куда-то бы там выселялось ,)




> Поэтому вообще бесполезно, на мой взгляд, тхеравадинам вести диалог с представителями Махаяны на некоторые темы.
> Надо опираться на то, что есть общего, а не на то, что есть разного. А то такое впечатление, что тхеравадины пытаются обратить последователей тибетского буддизма.... Ну неужели не ясно, что это не получится, как у одних, так и у других?


Во-первых, это уже получалось .) Прецеденты есть. А во-вторых, это полезно для тех, кто ещё не определился с традицией и не имеет цепляния за воззрения, гуру и традиции ,) Не имея таких цепляний, он не будет упираться рогом, а сделает выбор в пользу адекватного учения.

----------

Upornikov Vasily (17.04.2012)

----------


## Же Ка

> ...Махаяна дает другой подход и другие опоры. И люди в силу кармы выбирают то, что им близко. Поэтому вообще бесполезно, на мой взгляд, тхеравадинам вести диалог с представителями Махаяны на некоторые темы...


 Другие опоры, говорите... а настолько ли другие, что отменяют напрочь "нижестоящие"?! Вот поэтому - чтобы не закружилась голова от высочайших возрений - очень даже и полезно вести подобные диалоги (да и не только поэтому). А то, что же это получается - пытаемся брать (+ ставить другим в) пример поведения бодхисаттв высочайшего уровня, способных совершать освобождение живых существ, мгновенно осуществляя полный и безопасный перенос сознания последних в Чистые Земли будд (т.е. единственно к чему применимо определение "освобождение, убийством не являющееся"!), при этом так толком и не овладев в своём поведении даже азами возрений "низших" колесниц, не очистив своё сознание и... вобщем, надеюсь, мы поняли друг друга =)

----------


## Vadimko

> Я вам задам встречный вопрос - вы когда ходите по туалетам и улицам - у вас есть намерение: "Я хотел бы убить бесчисленное количество существ"?
> 
> Или так - когда вы ходите в туалет - у вас есть такое намерение: "Cейчас я выселю бесчисленное количество существ" ? )) И более того, у вас есть прямое знание, что это a) живые существа, обладающие сознанием б) что они не желают выселяться ?
> 
> (кстати, не вижу ни одного существа, которое бы при походе в туалет, куда-то бы там выселялось ,)
> .


насилия, пусть даже неосознаного, неспециального, никто не может избежать, и то что это происходит незаметно для нас, не отменяет ничего.

----------


## Zom

> насилия, пусть даже неосознаного, неспециального, никто не может избежать, и то что это происходит незаметно для нас, не отменяет ничего.


Неосознанное насилие - это оксюморон. 
_
Насилие — применение физической силы или других средств, дающих физическое превосходство (например, оружия), с целью причинения боли, нанесения травм, повреждений или смерти._

Если у вас нет намеренного решения и желания причинить вред - то никакого насилия нет.

----------

Upornikov Vasily (17.04.2012)

----------


## ullu

А какие тонкие заблуждения остаются в хиняне, для устранения которых надо махаяну?

----------


## Zom

> А какие тонкие заблуждения остаются в хиняне, для устранения которых надо махаяну?


Тонкие заблуждения в хинаяние - это тонкие заблуждения махаяны ,)

----------

Bob (17.04.2012)

----------


## Vadimko

> Неосознанное насилие - это оксюморон. 
> _
> Насилие — применение физической силы или других средств, дающих физическое превосходство (например, оружия), с целью причинения боли, нанесения травм, повреждений или смерти._
> 
> Если у вас нет намеренного решения и желания причинить вред - то никакого насилия нет.


как называется убийство существ когда кто-то на них наступает, наезжает, сбивает просто передвигаясь из пункта А в пункт Б?

----------


## ullu

> Тонкие заблуждения в хинаяние - это тонкие заблуждения махаяны ,)


А вы откуда про хинаяну знаете? Практикуете хинаяну?

----------

Nirdosh Yogino (17.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> как называется убийство существ когда кто-то на них наступает, наезжает, сбивает просто передвигаясь из пункта А в пункт Б?


Если это делается неосознанно, каммических последствий не будет.

----------

Upornikov Vasily (17.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Мы немного по-разному понимаем социализцию.
> Для меня, социализация - это перенятие общественных шаблонов поведения, ценностей, навыков, позволяющих успешно функционировать в обществе.
> 
> На примере нашего общества: освоить определённый уровень самостоятельного проживания, выучиться, устроится на хорошо оплачиваемую работу, иметь семью и т.д.
> Когда всё это происходит, то индивид вписывается в общество - социализируется.


Да, это всё полезные для буддиста вещи.



> Дхарма, на примере той же правильной речи и поведения - это не социализация. Это просто общие базовые установки. На их основе можно вести как социальный вид деятельности (постоянная работа, семья, участие в жизни общества), так и асоциальный (перебиваться случайными заработками, не иметь постоянного места жительства, игнорировать потребности общества, занимаясь только теми проблемами, которые "под носом"). Но, наиболее часто, практикующий становится "надобществом" - он использует достижения общества для своей практики, не заботясь о том, чтобы эти достижения продолжали существовать веками.


Вообще, Будда учил тому, что и проживание в подходящей местности, и общение с аскетами, и труд и активность - всё это есть высшая защита.



> Любая _полезность_ определяется контекстом. Если мы ставим вопрос о сохранении общества, построенного на принципах, в основе которых лежит уважение и честь старших, то кровная месть полезна для сохранения этого общества.


в других обществах старших уважали и без кровной мести. Но ок. по этому вопросу я понял ваше мнение.



> У Дхармы есть одна цель - освободить существо от самсары.
> Обретение мирского счастья в этой жизни - это подспудная цель, позволяющая ближе подойти к реализации основной.


Если процентов 80 буддистов в Азии идут именно к этой, промежуточной цели, её также нельзя недооценивать.



> Дхарма же жёстко регулирует только монашескую жизнь. Миряне же остаются в рамках своей социальной культуры. И там, где представители буддизма стремятся социализировать местное население, всё сводится к направлению в монастыри.


Да, в этом есть некоторый минус.



> Тибет здесь самый яркий пример. Уклад жизни местных жителей практически не претерпел никаких изменений. Даже после того, как буддизм стал не просто государственной религией, а центром светской власти. В жизни общества, разве что, появился институт отправления маленьких детей в монастыри.


А в Таиланде получилось по-другому. Там буддизм сильно изменил местные обычаи и образ жизни.



> Это не необходимость. Это одна из практик бодхисаттвы, позволяющая ему существенно продвинутся на пути.
> Но условия для неё настолько редки, что можно утверждать, что бодхисаттва ни при каких условиях не может совершать убийство.


Хорошо, если бы это так и заявлялось.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ...очень даже и полезно вести подобные диалоги (да и не только поэтому).


 Диалог в одни ворота никакой не диалог.

----------


## Vadimko

> Если это делается неосознанно, каммических последствий не будет.


странно, если я не ошибаюсь, у любых действий будут последствия
или получается, что закон причины-следствия работает не всегда?

----------


## Оскольд

> Каждый поход в туалет обязательно связан с насилием???


Ну есть же по говорка...Не хочешь...не мучай...))))))))

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Представляете, а я вот как-то уже много лет умудряюсь прожить без этого ,)
> Будда умудрялся - все монахи в мире умудряются. А вы не можете. Есть над чем подумать ,)


Карма у Вас хорошая, да благодаря буддийской практике избегаете условий для проявления неблагих ее семян, вот и умудряетесь :Smilie:  А была бы чуть похуже, пришлось бы защищать семью от насильников или страну по воинской обязанности....Ну, еще не вечер, хотя искренне Вам желаю прожить плодотворно сто лет, достичь просветления и никогда не быть вынужденным совершать насилия.

----------

Upornikov Vasily (17.04.2012), Zom (17.04.2012)

----------


## Vadimko

> Карма у Вас хорошая, да благодаря буддийской практике избегаете условий для проявления неблагих ее семян, вот и умудряетесь А была бы чуть похуже, пришлось бы защищать семью от насильников или страну по воинской обязанности....Ну, еще не вечер, хотя искренне Вам желаю прожить плодотворно сто лет, достичь просветления и никогда не быть вынужденным совершать насилия.


да фикция это всё - слова-пустышки, за которыми нет того чего они описывают - жизнь на радуге и запах роз после посещения сортира, люди выдают желаемое за действительное.

----------

Оскольд (17.04.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Карма у Вас хорошая, да благодаря буддийской практике избегаете условий для проявления неблагих ее семян, вот и умудряетесь


Да, это так. С момента прихода к учению Благословенного многие чёрные полосы чудесным и удивительным образом превратились в белые. 




> да фикция это всё - слова-пустышки, за которыми нет того чего они описывают


Не говорите, чего не знаете, уважаемый .) Не полезно это для вас с точки зрения вашей же каммы.

----------

Upornikov Vasily (17.04.2012), Тао (19.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> странно, если я не ошибаюсь, у любых действий будут последствия


Это - азы буддизма. Неволитивное действие не создаёт каммы.



> или получается, что закон причины-следствия работает не всегда?


Видимо вы его не совсем правильно понимаете в каком-то аспекте.

Неволитивное действие создаёт камму у джайнов. Но такое воззрение Будда считал неправильным.

----------

Bob (17.04.2012), Upornikov Vasily (17.04.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> да фикция это всё - слова-пустышки, за которыми нет того чего они описывают - жизнь на радуге и запах роз после посещения сортира, люди выдают желаемое за действительное.


Не фикция :Smilie:  Но убедиться в этом можно только  самостоятельно через собственную практику. Вы как давно уже следуете буддизму, драгоценнейший? :Smilie:  

И хоть я следую тибетскому буддизму, а Зом, - тхераваде, в моей жизни тоже благодаря практике все только улучшается. Прямо, как само организуется уже наилучшим образом. 

Не поверите, у меня из окна сортира(у меня сортир с окном! :Smilie: ) не только запах цветов летит, но видны белошапочные горы, синие холмы, старинные колокольни и горизонт, и буйная зелень, согласно сезону :Smilie:  Радуги тоже бывают, иногда даже двойные :Smilie: 

Причинно-следственная связь всегда работает. Все зависит от того, какие причины Вы закладываете, и какие условия им создаете. И многие причины можно построить самому, а также самолично подвести к ним нужные условия :Smilie:

----------

Upornikov Vasily (17.04.2012), Zom (17.04.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Да, это всё полезные для буддиста вещи.


Полезные для практики вещи от своей полезности не становятся Дхармой.
А то, эдак, мы и всю гигиену и медицину, изобретённые западной цивилизацией, запишем в Дхарму.

Они помогают решать частные проблемы не возникновения страданий - очень хорошо. Но это не Дхарма. Иначе весь индуизм, с его идеями, которые ведут к перерождению в мирах богов, - тоже Буддадхарма.




> Если процентов 80 буддистов в Азии идут именно к этой, промежуточной цели, её также нельзя недооценивать.


Промежуточная цель от этого не становится главной.
Иначе под Буддадхарму можно подвести почти весь индуизм. Какая разница под каким лейблом делаются практики, ведущие к улучшению условий этой жизни и следующих.
Эти практики не являются отличительной чертой Буддадхармы. Они в неё включены, но их наличие и их применение не делает применяющего их последователем Будды.




> Да, в этом есть некоторый минус.


Если Буддадхарме приписывать цель решения социальных задач.
Она для этого не предназначена. Решать возникшие конфликты индивидуума с обществом - да. Но склеивать различные социальные слои - нет.

Учение, которое содержит подобный социальный клей, можно посмотреть на примере конфуцианства. Но когда буддизм попал в китайскую среду, с конфуцианством он мало контактировал. Главным соперником стал даосизм, как учение, определяющее принципы взаимодействия индивидуума с обществом и миром, а не учение, определяющее устройство социума.




> Хорошо, если бы это так и заявлялось.


Так и заявляется.
Но приходят экстремисты, которые указывают на вот этот случай, и говорят, вы нас обманываете, так как этот поступок бодхисаттвы не осуждается. И на самом деле всё по-другому. Но воззрения экстремистов - это их личные проблемы. Если они им нравятся, если они в них вцепились, то тут вряд ли что-то можно сделать.

В махаяне, вообще, не принято кого-либо осуждать. Вместо это следует развивать понимание, к чему приводят те или иные поступки. И тут никаких разночтений ни с кем нет: тот поступок бодхисаттвы приводит в ад, и по канону в аду из-за него он и оказался.

Те же, кто ищет объект для осуждения, укрепляют соответствующим образом своё неблагое мышление, связанное с мышлением в рамкой этой клеши.

----------


## Топпер

> Полезные для практики вещи от своей полезности не становятся Дхармой.
> А то, эдак, мы и всю гигиену и медицину, изобретённые западной цивилизацией, запишем в Дхарму.
> 
> Они помогают решать частные проблемы не возникновения страданий - очень хорошо. Но это не Дхарма. Иначе весь индуизм, с его идеями, которые ведут к перерождению в мирах богов, - тоже Буддадхарма.


Т.е. вы думаете, что Будда учил не Дхамме?



> Промежуточная цель от этого не становится главной.
> Иначе под Буддадхарму можно подвести почти весь индуизм. Какая разница под каким лейблом делаются практики, ведущие к улучшению условий этой жизни и следующих.
> Эти практики не являются отличительной чертой Буддадхармы. Они в неё включены, но их наличие и их применение не делает применяющего их последователем Будды.


В китайских школах и, вроде мы в тибетских делениях, подобные воззрения отнесены к полезным. Если память не изменяет то даже чем-то вроде низшей дхаммы считаются (хотя могу и неправильно помнить)



> Если Буддадхарме приписывать цель решения социальных задач.
> Она для этого не предназначена. Решать возникшие конфликты индивидуума с обществом - да. Но склеивать различные социальные слои - нет.


Так склеивает же. Мировая религия не может не быть социальной. Если бы буддизм был таковым, он бы так и остался маленькой, маргинальной секточкой. Будда и про обязанности царя учил, и про условия благоденствия нации.



> Так и заявляется.
> Но приходят экстремисты, которые указывают на вот этот случай, и говорят, вы нас обманываете, так как этот поступок бодхисаттвы не осуждается. И на самом деле всё по-другому. Но воззрения экстремистов - это их личные проблемы. Если они им нравятся, если они в них вцепились, то тут вряд ли что-то можно сделать.


И этим экстремистам так и не могут дать внятного критерия, как же отличить простого уголовника, от уголовника-бодхисатты.



> В махаяне, вообще, не принято кого-либо осуждать. Вместо это следует развивать понимание, к чему приводят те или иные поступки. И тут никаких разночтений ни с кем нет: тот поступок бодхисаттвы приводит в ад, и по канону в аду из-за него он и оказался.
> 
> Те же, кто ищет объект для осуждения, укрепляют соответствующим образом своё неблагое мышление, связанное с мышлением в рамкой этой клеши.


Вот потому в Индии махаяна и погибла. Не смогла вовремя размежеваться с новыми, глубокими и широкими идеями. Неудивительно, что в итоге народ выбрал старых богов.

----------


## Vadimko

> Это - азы буддизма. Неволитивное действие не создаёт каммы.
> 
> Видимо вы его не совсем правильно понимаете в каком-то аспекте.
> 
> Неволитивное действие создаёт камму у джайнов. Но такое воззрение Будда считал неправильным.


когда появляются вот такие исключения из общих правил, тогда у меня появляются сильные сомнения - тут работает, а тут не работает - значит правило не универсальное, значит всего лишь частность (или частичное понимание)

----------


## Топпер

> когда появляются вот такие исключения из общих правил, тогда у меня появляются сильные сомнения - тут работает, а тут не работает - значит правило не универсальное, значит всего лишь частность (или частичное понимание)


Тут нет исключений или не исключений. Проблема скорее в вашем неправильном понимании.

----------


## Vadimko

> Да, это так. С момента прихода к учению Благословенного многие чёрные полосы чудесным и удивительным образом превратились в белые. 
> 
> Не говорите, чего не знаете, уважаемый .) Не полезно это для вас с точки зрения вашей же каммы.


если вы не полный овощ, то от ваших действий будут страдать другие ЖС, тем или иным образом, а значит ваши слова о возможности жить без насилия это мягко говоря фикция.

----------


## Vadimko

> Тут нет исключений или не исключений. Проблема скорее в вашем неправильном понимании.


как нет исключение - наступил на кого-то, убил/покалечил, но это не считается, "я в домике", детский сад.

----------


## Топпер

> как нет исключение - наступил на кого-то, убил/покалечил, но это не считается, "я в домике", детский сад.


Вы не пробовали учиться? Хотя бы Ламрим школы Гелуг или школы Кагью почитать? Там про это написано. Что считается убийством, что не считается и т.д.




> если вы не полный овощ, то от ваших действий будут страдать другие ЖС, тем или иным образом, а значит ваши слова о возможности жить без насилия это мягко говоря фикция.


Простите, вам сколько лет? Очень уж бескомромисные заявления делаете. По сути, обвиняете человека во лжи.

----------

Bob (17.04.2012), Тао (19.04.2012)

----------


## Zom

> если вы не полный овощ, то от ваших действий будут страдать другие ЖС, тем или иным образом, а значит ваши слова о возможности жить без насилия это мягко говоря фикция.


А я вот не знаю никаких живых существ, которые бы страдали из-за меня. И ещё раз - насилие - это намеренное причинение вреда кому-либо. Я никому намеренно вред не причиняю, знаете ли.

----------


## Vadimko

> А я вот не знаю никаких живых существ, которые бы страдали из-за меня. И ещё раз - насилие - это намеренное причинение вреда кому-либо. Я никому намеренно вред не причиняю, знаете ли.


то, что не знаешь, совсем не значит что ты не вредишь кому-то, пусть даже и по не желая того.

----------


## Greedy

> Т.е. вы думаете, что Будда учил не Дхамме?


Будда учил Дхарме.
Но если мы из Дхармы вырвем кусок и оформим его как самостоятельное целое - то это уже будет не Буддадхарма.




> В китайских школах и, вроде мы в тибетских делениях, подобные воззрения отнесены к полезным.


Если они оформляются в самостоятельное целое - то это уже не учение Будды.




> Так склеивает же...
> Будда и про обязанности царя учил, и про условия благоденствия нации.


Ознакомьтесь, хотя бы, в общих чертах с конфуцианством, чтобы понять, что такое воззрение социального устройства.

_А "мировая религия" и какой она должна быть, чтобы... - это не предметный разговор._




> И этим экстремистам так и не могут дать внятного критерия, как же отличить простого уголовника, от уголовника-бодхисатты.


Потому что критерий только один - собственный уровень духовного развития.
В других можно видеть только то, что не превышает собственный уровень.

Будду же тоже далеко не все отличали и не все признавали. Да, мудрец, да, чудотворец. Но таких по всей Индии бродило не один десяток. И все о чём-то дискутировали, имели учеников.




> Вот потому в Индии махаяна и погибла.


Если в Индии погибла только махаяна, тогда с Вами можно было бы согласится. Но уничтожению подверглась далеко не только она. Так что причины искать надо не во внутренних проблемах махаяны.

А вот про хинаяну в контексте махаяны так сказать можно. Философских дискуссий они с махаянистами выдержать не смогли.

----------


## Zom

> то, что не знаешь, совсем не значит что ты не вредишь кому-то, пусть даже и по не желая того.


Ещё раз, _вредить_ кому-то можно только намеренно. У меня такого намерения нет. О каком таком _вреде_ вы говорите тогда?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Осознанное, волитивное действие, приведшее в результате к гибели живого существа.
> Осознанное подразумевает, что убийца осознаёт, что перед ним - живое существо и делает целенаправленные усилия для убийства.


Насколько легче будут кармические последствия, когда убийство совершено без ненависти?

----------


## Vadimko

> Ещё раз, _вредить_ кому-то можно только намеренно. У меня такого намерения нет. О каком таком _вреде_ вы говорите тогда?


вот про это прикидывание я и говорю - такая оторваность от реального положения дел, даже смешна

наступил на насекомое - это не навредил, это всё ОК.

----------


## Топпер

> Будда учил Дхарме.
> Но если мы из Дхармы вырвем кусок и оформим его как самостоятельное целое - то это уже будет не Буддадхарма.


Так значит и Сигаловада сутта - Дхамма.



> Ознакомьтесь, хотя бы, в общих чертах с конфуцианством, чтобы понять, что такое воззрение социального устройства.


Буддизм, конечно не столь подробно это делает. Здесь больше отдано на откуп комментаторской традиции. Однако без решения этих вопросов буддизм не стал бы мировой религией.



> _А "мировая религия" и какой она должна быть, чтобы... - это не предметный разговор._


Как сказать, как сказать. 



> Потому что критерий только один - собственный уровень духовного развития.
> В других можно видеть только то, что не превышает собственный уровень.


Вот потому я и прошу критериев, по которым смогу различить. Иначе на своём духовном уровне я оба вида в уголовники запишу.



> А вот про хинаяну в контексте махаяны так сказать можно. Философских дискуссий они с махаянистами выдержать не смогли.


Это просто легенды. Даже на этом форуме, как вы можете видеть, дискуссии, как правило, выгрываются тхеравадинами. Там (в Индии) проблемы начались, когда решили отказаться от Канона, или начать его переделывать. 
Но этот вопрос в данном подфоруме было бы некорректно рассматривать. Поэтому развивать его далее не буду.

----------


## Vadimko

> как вы можете видеть, дискуссии, как правило, выгрываются тхеравадинами.


хе-хе, от скромности не умрёте, одни хвалится в полном непричинения вреда кому-либо, другой в победах в дискуссиях

бу-га-га, сам себя не похвалишь, никто не похвалит?

----------


## Топпер

> хе-хе, от скромности не умрёте, одни хвалится в полном непричинения вреда кому-либо, другой в победах в дискуссиях
> бу-га-га, сам себя не похвалишь, никто не похвалит?


По делу есть что сказать?

----------

Bob (17.04.2012)

----------


## Vadimko

> По делу есть что сказать?


конечно, о великий победитель дискуссий, ответьте пожалуйста, на вопрос про исключение

----------


## Топпер

> конечно, о великий победитель дискуссий, ответьте пожалуйста, на вопрос про исключение


Ведите себя прилично. Вам предупреждение.

На вопрос я вам уже ответил: возьмите любой ламрим и даже в нём вы найдёте, что такое убийство и как оно квалифицируется.

----------

Bob (17.04.2012)

----------


## Tong Po

> Сообщение от Топпер  
> как вы можете видеть, дискуссии, как правило, выгрываются тхеравадинами.


Ну это же неправда! Такой статистики, насколько я понимаю, нет вообще. Это, во-первых. Во-вторых, Тхеравада - это не Хинаяна. Ну или, если Вам угодно, не совсем Хинаяна.

----------


## Tong Po

> конечно, о великий победитель дискуссий, ответьте пожалуйста, на вопрос про исключение


Насчёт лам-римов Топпер прав. Читайте. Это полезно.

----------

Bob (17.04.2012)

----------


## Vadimko

> Ведите себя прилично. Вам предупреждение.
> 
> На вопрос я вам уже ответил: возьмите любой ламрим и даже в нём вы найдёте, что такое убийство и как оно квалифицируется.


вы просто уходите от неудобного вам вопроса, вот и всё
вы всегда так делаете

----------


## Топпер

> Ну это же неправда! Такой статистики, насколько я понимаю, нет вообще. Это, во-первых. Во-вторых, Тхеравада - это не Хинаяна. Ну или, если Вам угодно, не совсем Хинаяна.


Я написал, что в этой теме не место для прояснения этого вопроса. Не хотите верить, мы можем пообщаться с вами где-либо в другом месте.

----------


## Топпер

> вы просто уходите от неудобного вам вопроса, вот и всё
> вы всегда так делаете


Вот, навскидку из Ламрима Цзонкапы:
(1) Убиение
Хотя в ≪Собрании [установленного]≫ говорится о
пяти [составляющих]: объекте, представлении, помысле, клеше и завершении,—три средние [можно]
свести к ≪помыслу≫ и добавить ≪исполнение≫. Получается четыре: основа, помысел, исполнение и завершение. Такое описание удобно для понимания и не
противоречит Замыслу [Татхагаты].

Итак, объект убиения—живое существо; однако, имея в виду, что, если убьешь самого себя, то грех
будет исполнен, но не завершен, [Асанга] в ≪Уровняхйогической практики≫ сказал [точнее]: ≪другое живое существо≫.

Помысел тройствен: (1) *Представление—четырех видов: представление об ≪объекте≫—живом существе как о живом существе или как о не-существе, представление о не-существе как о не-существе или как о живом существе. Первое и третье представления безошибочны, а второе и четвертое ошибочны.*
Притом, если начинаешь исполнение [убийства] с конкретным намерением, например: ≪Убью только Девадатту≫,—[но] по ошибке убиваешь Яджану, то это не самый настоящий грех [убиения]: для такого
требуется безошибочное представление. Если же во время исполнения имеешь общее намерение: ≪Убью
всякого, кто попадется≫,—то безошибочное представление не требуется.
Знайте, что это правило действительно и для остальных девяти [грехов].

(2) Клеша—какой-нибудь из трех ≪ядов≫285.
(3) Намерение—желание убить.

Исполнение:

(1) Исполнитель
Нет разницы—совершил ли [убийство] сам, побудил ли других совершить его или соучаствовал в нем.

(2) Средство исполнения
Оно может быть всякое: оружие, яд, заклинание и т.д.

Завершение—смерть, вследствие исполнения, другого [существа]; моментальная или отсроченная.
К тому же в ≪Сокровищнице≫ сказано: ≪Если [убийца] умирает раньше или одновременно [с жертвой], подлинного [убиения] нет, поскольку зародилось другое тело286≫.
[Мы] тоже согласны с этим.

----------


## Tong Po

> Я написал, что в этой теме не место для прояснения этого вопроса. Не хотите верить, мы можем пообщаться с вами где-либо в другом месте.


А зачем мне верить? Я довольно часто просматриваю форум и во мноих темах участвую сам. Я вполне могу воспринимать и анализировать информацию. Если хотите - создайте отдельную тему о статистике. А по Вашему замечанию: в Индии исчезла не только Махаяна, Хинаяна и Тхеравада исчезли там также. Причём раньше, чем Махаяна.

З.Ы. А вот джайнизм, как ни странно, никогда никуда не девался. Хоть и малочисленен.

----------


## Zom

> наступил на насекомое - это не навредил, это всё ОК.


Если ты видишь насекомое и давишь его намеренно - то навредил. А если не видишь его, то не навредил, конечно же. В этом случае можно говорить о _несчастном случае_ (в котором никто не виновен), если хотите, но никоим образом не о причинении вреда.

Или у вас, к примеру, упавшая вам на голову сосулька тоже вам навредила? Вот ведь, какая гадкая, взяла и навредила ))

----------


## Vadimko

> Вот, навскидку из Ламрима Цзонкапы:
> (1) Убиение
> Хотя в ≪Собрании [установленного]≫ говорится о
> пяти [составляющих]: объекте, представлении, помысле, клеше и завершении,—три средние [можно]
> свести к ≪помыслу≫ и добавить ≪исполнение≫. Получается четыре: основа, помысел, исполнение и завершение. Такое описание удобно для понимания и не
> противоречит Замыслу [Татхагаты].
> 
> Итак, объект убиения—живое существо; однако, имея в виду, что, если убьешь самого себя, то грех
> будет исполнен, но не завершен, [Асанга] в ≪Уровняхйогической практики≫ сказал [точнее]: ≪другое живое существо≫.
> ...


и что из этого текста я был должен вынести?

это ваша другая уловка - не давать свой прямой ответ, а дать кусок непонятного, обычному человеку, текста? Довольно умно, но грубовато.

----------


## Топпер

> З.Ы. А вот джайнизм, как ни странно, никогда никуда не девался. Хоть и малочисленен.


Джайнизм  не стал слишком сильно менять свои доктрины.

----------


## Zom

> это ваша другая уловка - не давать свой прямой ответ, а дать кусок непонятного, обычному человеку, текста?


Это пять )))

Даже не пять... десять ))

----------

Bob (17.04.2012), Сауди (18.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> и что из этого текста я был должен вынести?
> 
> это ваша другая уловка - не давать свой прямой ответ, а дать кусок непонятного, обычному человеку, текста? Довольно умно, но грубовато.


Из этого текста вы должны вынести то, что объектом убийства должно быть живое существо и что у убийцы должно быть понимание, что перед ним, действительно живое существо. Я специально выделил вам фрагмент, который нужно чинать.

Ещё раз напоминаю вам о том, что если вы участвуете в работе форума, то нужно придерживаться правил нормального общения. Без переходов на личности. Вам - ещё одно предупреждение.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Помысел тройствен: (1) *Представление—четырех видов: представление об ≪объекте≫—живом существе как о живом существе или как о не-существе, представление о не-существе как о не-существе или как о живом существе. Первое и третье представления безошибочны, а второе и четвертое ошибочны.*


А вот это, кстати, любопытный момент. То есть если держать ум в состоянии восприятия пустотности дхарм, то есть не иметь представления о существе как о существе, но не ошибочно, а на основе высшего вИдения, то условие "помысла" окажется не исполненным.
Неплохая отмазка на случай встречи с Ямараджей, нужно запомнить. ))))




> (2) Клеша—какой-нибудь из трех ≪ядов≫285.


Ну вот видите, а Вы говорили, только ненависть. Или у вас иначе?




> (3) Намерение—желание убить.


Опять же, что такое намерение?
Например, если я копаю землю, что есть намерение: (1) желание воткнуть лопату и выворотить ком земли; или (2) желание посадить картошку; или (3) желание накормить кого-то урожаем?
Сложный вопрос, знаете ли. Как и в случае с убийством из желания не убить, а спасти кого-то.




> К тому же в ≪Сокровищнице≫ сказано: ≪Если [убийца] умирает раньше или одновременно [с жертвой], подлинного [убиения] нет, поскольку зародилось другое тело286≫.
> [Мы] тоже согласны с этим.


А вот это вообще удивительно. Даже не пойму, как это осмыслить. Ведь образование кармы - это возникновение васаны в потоке ума (или в алайе). Что, отсутствует фактор удовлетворенности от содеянного? Какая-то в этом натяжка. Нужно комментарии посмотреть.

----------

Оскольд (17.04.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (18.04.2012)

----------


## Tong Po

> и что из этого текста я был должен вынести?
> 
> это ваша другая уловка - не давать свой прямой ответ, а дать кусок непонятного, обычному человеку, текста? Довольно умно, но грубовато.


Это прямой ответ на Ваш вопрос. И дал его некий господин Цонкапа. Вы в курсе кто это?

----------

Bob (17.04.2012)

----------


## Tong Po

> Джайнизм  не стал слишком сильно менять свои доктрины.


Так и Махаяна их не меняла. А замечание про то, что Тхеравада и Хинаяна также полностью исчезли в Индии и пораньше Махаяны, Вы, видимо, не заметили?

----------


## Топпер

> А вот это, кстати, любопытный момент. То есть если держать ум в состоянии восприятия пустотности дхарм, то есть не иметь представления о существе как о не существе, но не ошибочно, а на основе высшего вИдения, то условие "помысла" окажется не исполненным.
> Неплохая отмазка на случай встречи с Ямараджей, нужно запомнить. ))))


Здесь же на уровне сутры рассматривается.



> Ну вот видите, а Вы говорили, только ненависть. Или у вас иначе?


Здесь о другом речь идёт. Не о делении на классы сознания. 
Насчёт килес, я встречал мнение (и среди тхеравадинских учителей), что возможно убийство под воздействием алчности, например. Но вообще говоря, с теорией это не очень сходится. 



> Опять же, что такое намерение?
> Например, если я копаю землю, что есть намерение: (1) воткнуть лопату и выворотить ком земли; или (2) посадить картошку; или (3) накормить кого-то урожаем?
> Сложный вопрос, знаете ли.


В этом случае намерения убить нет.



> А вот это вообще удивительно. Даже не пойму, как это осмыслить. Ведь образование кармы - это возникновение васаны в потоке ума (или в алайе). Что, отсутствует фактор удовлетворенности от содеянного? Какая-то в этом натяжка. Нужно комментарии посмотреть.


Возможно здесь тоже нужно понимать с позиции сутры. Т.е. относительной истины.

----------

Сергей Хос (17.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> кусок непонятного, обычному человеку, текста


А кто вам сказал, что Дхарма - это просто?
Изучайте, и непременно поймете.

----------

Bob (17.04.2012), Zom (17.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Так и Махаяна их не меняла. А замечание про то, что Тхеравада и Хинаяна также полностью исчезли в Индии и пораньше Махаяны, Вы, видимо, не заметили?


Меняла и очень сильно. Если вы помните, четвёртый (не тхеравадинский) собор, который прошёл во втором веке н.э. при Канишке, провёл ревизию Канона. Плюс он был переведён на санскрит.
Позднемахаянские сутры, философские школы и воззрения, а позже и тантры, следовали одни за другими в течении 1000 лет. Например, если взять Алмазную сутру, то в ней всё ещё рассматривается старое деление по четырём уровням святости. А в более поздних упор делается на 10 бхуми бодхисатт.

Хинаяна не исчезала раньше махаяны. Посмотрите статистику монастырей, приводимых Сюань-цзаном. Вот цитата из "Введения в Буддизм" Е.А. Торчинова:



> Обычно по популярным книгам создается впечатление, что в истории буддизма последовательно сменялись следующие направления: за школами сектантского периода следовал буддизм Тхеравады, который вытеснила Махаяна, в свою очередь, замененная тантризмом (Ваджраяной). Эта схема верна лишь в том смысле (да и то весьма относительно), что перечисленные учения появлялись в указанном порядке. Но следует иметь в виду, что более ранние школы и направления никуда не исчезали с появлением поздних, а продолжали сосуществовать с ними. Имеются данные, что многие весьма ранние школы (например, махишасики, считающиеся древнейшей из стхавиравадинских школ) благополучно дожили до X — XI веков, то есть до времени почти полного исчезновения буддизма в Индии, когда, как обычно считается, целиком господствовал тантрический буддизм. Интересные данные о численности монастырей разных школ в VII веке, то есть в период максимальной зрелости буддизма и начала его вытеснения из Индии брахманизмом, дает китайский паломник, переводчик и махаянский философ Сюань-цзан: стхавиры — 401 монастырь, 26 800 последователей; махасангхики — 24 монастыря, 1100 последователей; сарвастивадины — 158 монастырь, 23 700 последователей; самматии — 1351 монастырь, 66 500 последователей; не установленная школа  — 145 монастырей, 6700 последователей.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Ну,Vadimko всех вас щас разведет :Smilie:   У него в голове все ясно и просто. Неделю похожишь в КК ОН, и такая ясность сразу образуется, - все тхеравадины ни по чем :Smilie:  Главно. погромче крикнуть и правильно демагогические приемы использовать.

----------

Bob (17.04.2012)

----------


## Vadimko

> Из этого текста вы должны вынести то, что объектом убийства должно быть живое существо и что у убийцы должно быть понимание, что перед ним, действительно живое существо. Я специально выделил вам фрагмент, который нужно чинать.
> 
> Ещё раз напоминаю вам о том, что если вы участвуете в работе форума, то нужно придерживаться правил нормального общения. Без переходов на личности. Вам - ещё одно предупреждение.


какие нежные попадаются собеседники, а-я-я-я-й, весна наверное  :Wink: 

интересное получается - убийство, это оказывается уже не убийство - наступил на лягушонка, раздавил насмерть, а это не убийство вовсе, нда .... так можно многое оправдать.

----------


## Tong Po

> Меняла и очень сильно. Позднемахаянские сутры, философские школы и воззрения, а позже и тантры, следовали одни за другими.
> Хинаяна не исчезала раньше махаяны. Посмотрите статистику монастырей, приводимых Сюань-цзаном. Вот цитата из "Введения в Буддизм" Е.А. Торчинова:


При чём тут Сюань-цзан? Я разве утверждал, что ко времени расцвета Махаяны Хинаяна исчезла? Я сказал, что она и Тхеравада исчезли раньше. К примеру, Чайтанья вёл подемику с немногочисленными буддистами в 15-м веке. В Бенгалии. И это были не представители Хинаяны иили Тхеравады.

----------

Оскольд (17.04.2012)

----------


## Vadimko

> Это прямой ответ на Ваш вопрос. И дал его некий господин Цонкапа. Вы в курсе кто это?


а вы в курсе с кем я разговаривал?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Здесь же на уровне сутры рассматривается.


Правильно. Так об этом у нас и речь, что с разных уровней возможны разные оценки.
И, еще раз повторю, пример с купцами - это лишь такое несколько гротескное указание на этот факт, а не предложение решать, кого можно убивать, а кого нет.

----------


## Tong Po

> какие нежные попадаются собеседники, а-я-я-я-й, весна наверное 
> 
> интересное получается - убийство, это оказывается уже не убийство - наступил на лягушонка, раздавил насмерть, а это не убийство вовсе, нда .... так можно многое оправдать.


Вы в состоянии воспринимать текст написанный печатными русскими буквами? Вы вмкурсе, что вообще такое карма с буддийской точки зрения?

----------

Bob (17.04.2012)

----------


## Vadimko

> А кто вам сказал, что Дхарма - это просто?
> Изучайте, и непременно поймете.


речь о стили ведения разговора

----------


## Zom

> А вот это, кстати, любопытный момент. То есть если держать ум в состоянии восприятия пустотности дхарм, то есть не иметь представления о существе как о существе, но не ошибочно, а на основе высшего вИдения, то условие "помысла" окажется не исполненным.
> Неплохая отмазка на случай встречи с Ямараджей, нужно запомнить. ))))


Кстати, я думаю, на уровне видения дхамм вообще невозможно совершить никакого действия .) Они ж видны только в глубинной медитации, когда тело и ум тотально успокоены до непоколебимой степени (так что гром грянет - не услышишь). Соответственно на этом уровне нет ни существ, ни действий, ни мыслей и т.д. - никаких грубых объектов. Просто кисель из исчезающих-гаснущих дхамм .)

----------


## Tong Po

> а вы в курсе с кем я разговаривал?


Тот, с кем Вы говорили дал чёткий ответ на Ваш вопрос с точки зрения тибетской Махаяны и подкрепил его ссылкой на авторитетный в Тибетской Махаяне источник.

----------

Bob (17.04.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Так и Махаяна их не меняла. А замечание про то, что Тхеравада и Хинаяна также полностью исчезли в Индии и пораньше Махаяны, Вы, видимо, не заметили?


Вообще-то не пораньше. Все три ветки исчезли одновременно с нашествием мусульман ,)

http://theravada.ru/History/buddhism...s-time-map.gif

----------

Bob (17.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Кстати, я думаю, на уровне видения дхамм вообще невозможно совершить никакого действия .) Они ж видны только в глубинной медитации, когда тело и ум тотально успокоены до непоколебимой степени (так что гром грянет - не услышишь). Соответственно на этом уровне нет ни существ, ни действий, ни мыслей и т.д. - никаких грубых объектов. Просто кисель из исчезающих-гаснущих дхамм .)


Согласно Махаяне причина этого в том, что обычное существо не в состоянии одновременно воспринять две истины.
Но начиная с восьмого уровня бодхисаттвы (а тем более у Будды) этого ограничения уже нет.

----------


## Zom

> Согласно Махаяне причина этого в том, что обычное существо не в состоянии одновременно воспринять две истины.
> Но начиная с восьмого уровня бодхисаттвы (а тем более у Будды) этого ограничения уже нет.


У Будды вполне себе было такое ограничение, ибо это взаимоисключающие вещи.

----------


## Топпер

> какие нежные попадаются собеседники, а-я-я-я-й, весна наверное


Вам ещё одно предупреждение.



> интересное получается - убийство, это оказывается уже не убийство - наступил на лягушонка, раздавил насмерть, а это не убийство вовсе, нда .... так можно многое оправдать.


Цитату из Ламрима я вам привёл. В вопросе того, что считать убийством, все буддийские школы придерживаются примерно одних критериев.

----------


## Tong Po

> Вообще-то не пораньше. Все три ветки исчезли одновременно с нашествием мусульман ,)
> 
> http://theravada.ru/History/buddhism...s-time-map.gif


Неисовсем так. Выще я уже писал, что, например, Чайтанья вёл полемику с немногочисленными буддистами в 15-м веке. И, потом, мусульмане покорили на всю Индию- на Юге продолжали существовать индуисткие королевства. Но вот буддизм ( в любой форме) к 16-му веку исчез везде (в Индии). Кроме, кстати Непала ( Он Непалом-то стал только после WWII). И там сохранилась именно Махаяна...

----------

Оскольд (17.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> При чём тут Сюань-цзан? Я разве утверждал, что ко времени расцвета Махаяны Хинаяна исчезла? Я сказал, что она и Тхеравада исчезли раньше. К примеру, Чайтанья вёл подемику с немногочисленными буддистами в 15-м веке. В Бенгалии. И это были не представители Хинаяны иили Тхеравады.


Если 15 век брать да ещё и Бенгалию, то возможно, что и так. Хотя Тхеравада в тот момент наличествовала, например, в Бирме и Шри-Ланке, которые были в ареале индийской цивилизации (про Таиланд не упоминаю, он несколько в стороне).

----------

Zom (17.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это пять ))) Даже не пять... десять ))


Да нет, больше чем на три дня бана не тянет. )))

----------

Денис Евгеньев (18.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Правильно. Так об этом у нас и речь, что с разных уровней возможны разные оценки.
> И, еще раз повторю, пример с купцами - это лишь такое несколько гротескное указание на этот факт, а не предложение решать, кого можно убивать, а кого нет.


Если гротескное, тогда не столь страшно. Но обычно этот момент как-то не уточняется.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Да нет, больше чем на три дня бана не тянет. )))


Тянет на вот это:



 :Smilie:

----------

Bob (17.04.2012), Денис Евгеньев (18.04.2012), Сергей Хос (17.04.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Иначе на своём духовном уровне я оба вида в уголовники запишу.


Записывайте.
Уголовщина - это социальный критерий. Он зависит от текущих социальных взглядов, принятых в обществе.
Тут самый яркий пример - это секс с несовершеннолетними. В одной стране это всегда уголовщина, в другой - если нет согласия родителей. И т.д.

Самое интересное, когда под социальные критерии пытаются подвести действие неких объективных законов. В индуистских воззрениях это сплошь и рядом: кармические последствия поведения зависят от внешне определяемых социальных параметров.

Будда такое учение критиковал. Кармические последствия связаны с ментальными факторами, намерениями, не зависимо от того, согласуются они с социальными нормами или нет.

Т.е. опять возвращаемся к тому, что Будда учил некому универсальному закону. Вступают они в конфликт с социальными нормами или нет - эти законы от этого не меняются.

Тут можно опять же посмотреть на один из ярких вопросов, порождённый христианской моралью - допустимость эвтаназии.
Согласно учению Будды, убить смертельно больного - это полноценное убийство со всеми вытекающими для убийцы. Но христианская мораль протестует: как мы можем говорить о сострадании и позволять человеку претерпевать немыслимые мучения.

----------


## Tong Po

> Если 15 век брать да ещё и Бенгалию, то возможно, что и так. Хотя Тхеравада в тот момент наличествовала, например, в Бирме и Шри-Ланке, которые были в ареале индийской цивилизации (про Таиланд не упоминаю, он несколько в стороне).


Ну в таком разрезе буддизм, в том числе и Махаяна, вообще нигде не исчезал- в Непале ( который не просто -"в ареале", а до 1947 г.  и считался частью Индии ( в отличии от Бирмы и Ланки)), наприер, был всегда :Smilie: 

З.Ы. Бенгалия - это, кстати, тоже не "в ареале", а именно Индия.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если гротескное, тогда не столь страшно. Но обычно этот момент как-то не уточняется.


Ну так ведь в традиции это так и подается. Никакой лама, упоминающий во время учения эту притчу из сутры, не начнет ее словами: "А сейчас, дорогие ученики, я объясню вам, как следует правильно убивать, чтобы не иметь кармических последствий".
Она совершенно в других контекстах звучит.

----------


## Greedy

> Кстати, я думаю, на уровне видения дхамм вообще невозможно совершить никакого действия .) Они ж видны только в глубинной медитации, когда тело и ум тотально успокоены до непоколебимой степени (так что гром грянет - не услышишь). Соответственно на этом уровне нет ни существ, ни действий, ни мыслей и т.д. - никаких грубых объектов. Просто кисель из исчезающих-гаснущих дхамм .)


Видение дхарм - это самостоятельное действие, связанное с их различением.
А вот неразличение возникающих дхарм - это совсем другое. Но это уровень Будды.

----------


## Топпер

> Записывайте.
> Уголовщина - это социальный критерий. Он зависит от текущих социальных взглядов, принятых в обществе.
> Тут самый яркий пример - это секс с несовершеннолетними. В одной стране это всегда уголовщина, в другой - если нет согласия родителей. И т.д.


Да. И, как видим, критерий очень чёткий: есть 16 лет или нет 16 лет. (для стран, где это - уголовщина). Или есть 9 лет или нет 9 лет для мусульманских стран.



> Самое интересное, когда под социальные критерии пытаются подвести действие неких объективных законов. В индуистских воззрениях это сплошь и рядом: кармические последствия поведения зависят от внешне определяемых социальных параметров.
> 
> Будда такое учение критиковал. Кармические последствия связаны с ментальными факторами, намерениями, не зависимо от того, согласуются они с социальными нормами или нет.


Да, конечно. Но иногда социальные законы совпадают с каммическими. А иногда не совпадают. Это тоже нужно учитывать.



> Т.е. опять возвращаемся к тому, что Будда учил некому универсальному закону. Вступают они в конфликт с социальными нормами или нет - эти законы от этого не меняются.


Да. О чём я и говорил: универсальные правила нравственности. Другое дело, что в нормальном обществе они должны лежать в основе конвенциональных законов.



> Тут можно опять же посмотреть на один из ярких вопросов, порождённый христианской моралью - допустимость эвтаназии.
> Согласно учению Будды, убить смертельно больного - это полноценное убийство со всеми вытекающими для убийцы. Но христианская мораль протестует: как мы можем говорить о сострадании и позволять человеку претерпевать немыслимые мучения.


Христианская мораль в вопросе эвтаназии, как раз таки против неё.

----------


## Топпер

> Ну в таком разрезе буддизм, в том числе и Махаяна, вообще нигде не исчезал- в Непале ( который не просто -"в ареале", а до 1947 г.  и считался частью Индии ( в отличии от Бирмы и Ланки)), наприер, был всегда
> 
> З.Ы. Бенгалия - это, кстати, тоже не "в ареале", а именно Индия.


Так - да. Но Бенгалия, насколько я помню, является отдельным мусульманским государством Бангладеш. И с этой т.з. Буддизм в Индии исчез везде.

----------


## Оскольд

> Ну в таком разрезе буддизм, в том числе и Махаяна, вообще нигде не исчезал- в Непале ( который не просто -"в ареале", а до 1947 г.  и считался частью Индии ( в отличии от Бирмы и Ланки)), наприер, был всегда
> 
> З.Ы. Бенгалия - это, кстати, тоже не "в ареале", а именно Индия.


Непал в современных его границах(определившихся после англо непальской войны) никогда не был частью Британской Индии, а значит и до 1947 и после был самостоятельным государством(по крайней мере по сравнению с Индией, Бирмой или Шри Ланкой т.е. Непал это такая же непокаренная страна как Эфиопия в Африке или Сиам(Тайланд) в ЮВА)...

----------


## Топпер

> Ну так ведь в традиции это так и подается. Никакой лама, упоминающий во время учения эту притчу из сутры, не начнет ее словами: "А сейчас, дорогие ученики, я объясню вам, как следует правильно убивать, чтобы не иметь кармических последствий".
> Она совершенно в других контекстах звучит.


Нормальный лама  - не приведёт. А какой-нибудь Асахара - вполне себе использует. В этом то и дело: в критериях различения. Без них система не защищена от злоупотребления. Меня только эта грань интересует. А чему там учат нормальные ламы, нормальных учеников - это их внутреннее дело. Для общества это не опасно.

----------

Сергей Хос (17.04.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Неисовсем так. Выще я уже писал, что, например, Чайтанья вёл полемику с немногочисленными буддистами в 15-м веке. И, потом, мусульмане покорили на всю Индию- на Юге продолжали существовать индуисткие королевства. Но вот буддизм ( в любой форме) к 16-му веку исчез везде (в Индии). Кроме, кстати Непала ( Он Непалом-то стал только после WWII). И там сохранилась именно Махаяна...


Ну если покопаться, то может и было несколько монастырей и хинаяны/тхеравады где. Кто ж знает. Но с своей массе ВЕСЬ буддизм угас уже в 12 веке.




> А вот неразличение возникающих дхарм - это совсем другое. Но это уровень Будды.


Будда прекрасно видит различение возникающих дхамм. Иначе мы начинаем утверждать, что у него видение слабже, чем у архата .)

----------


## Оскольд

> Так - да. Но Бенгалия, насколько я помню, является отдельным мусульманским государством Бангладешь. И с этой т.з. Буддизм в Индии исчез везде.


Бенгалией называют регион Бангладеша и Западной Бенгалии. А Западная Бенгалия, хоть доля мусульман там, как и по всей Бхарате, растет, является все же преимущественно индуистским регионом Индии. И кстати...Бангладеш пишется без мягкого знака на конце.

----------


## Tong Po

> Непал в современных его границах(определившихся после англо непальской войны) никогда не был частью Британской Индии, а значит и до 1947 и после был самостоятельным государством(по крайней мере по сравнению с Индией, Бирмой или Шри Ланкой т.е. Непал это такая же непокаренная страна как Эфиопия в Африке или Сиам(Тайланд) в ЮВА)...


Так а кто говорил про Британскую Индию? Непал - Это была одна из областей Индии, на которую не распрострастронялось влияние английских колонизаторов. А единого государства в Индии до 1947 г. не было вообще никода. Только вот ни Ланка, ни Бирма частью Индии никогда и ни кем не считались ( хотя с Ланкой могу и ошибаться, но, вроде, не ошибаюсь).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нормальный лама  - не приведёт. А какой-нибудь Асахара - вполне себе использует.


Что Тхеравада - более безопасный путь во всех отношениях, с этим никто и не спорит. А об опасностях, например, Тантры, в том числе и социальных, говорено много. И обсуждаемый момент - далеко не единственный. Но что поделаешь? есть такое учение. И возможность злоупотребления - на повод его отменять.

----------


## Tong Po

> Бенгалией называют регион Бангладеша и Западной Бенгалии. А Западная Бенгалия, хоть доля мусульман там, как и по всей Бхарате, растет, является все же преимущественно индуистским регионом Индии. И кстати...Бангладеш пишется без мягкого знака на конце.


А я что где-либо написал Бангладеш с мягким знаом?! Я вообще не писал этого слова. Шри Чайтанья общался с буддистами на территории современного  штата Республики Индия. Там тогда, кстати, было мусульманское государство.

----------


## Tong Po

> Ну если покопаться, то может и было несколько монастырей и хинаяны/тхеравады где. Кто ж знает. Но с своей массе ВЕСЬ буддизм угас уже в 12 веке.


На Родине Шакьямуни (территория современного Непала) НЕ УГАСАЛ. И существует прекрасно и по сей день.

----------


## Оскольд

> Так а кто говорил про Британскую Индию? Непал - Это была одна из областей Индии, на которую не распрострастронялось влияние английских колонизаторов. А единого государства в Индии до 1947 г. не было вообще никода. Только вот ни Ланка, ни Бирма частью Индии никогда и ни кем не считались ( хотя с Ланкой могу и ошибаться, но, вроде, не ошибаюсь).


Только непальцам не рассказывайте, что они были частью Индии)))Они не любят когда их с индусами путают...и это...для общего образования) http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%98%...B0%D0%BB%D0%B0

----------


## Оскольд

> А я что где-либо написал Бангладеш с мягким знаом?! Я вообще не писал этого слова. Шри Чайтанья общался с буддистами на территории современного  штата Республики Индия. Там тогда, кстати, было мусульманское государство.


Это был ответ на сообщение бханте Топпера. Расслабьтесь))))

----------


## Zom

> На Родине Шакьямуни (территория современного Непала) НЕ УГАСАЛ.


А так ли оно? А вот мне думается, что угас. А потом - позже - туда пришёл тибетский буддизм.

----------


## Greedy

> О чём я и говорил: универсальные правила нравственности. Другое дело, что в нормальном обществе они должны лежать в основе конвенциональных законов.


Если произведена детерминация сущностей, то это, в принципе, невозможно.
Весь спор в этой теме об убийстве намеренном или ненамеренном как раз и идёт из-за того, что убийство жёстко детерминировано как действие лишения жизни.

Буддизм же жёсткой детерминации не проводит. Убийство, как всё остальное, определяется по содержимому ума при совершении действия.
Но общество на таких категориях не построишь.
Потому что пропадает инструмент _независимого регулятора_, который по внешним признакам (независящим от обвиняемого) определяет категорию произошедшего.

В нашем праве здесь ключевым фактором является мотив - объективная польза для обвиняемого от случившегося.

Если же мы примем буддийский подход, то доказать намеренно ли обвиняемый уронил балку на голову потерпевшему, или это произошло без каких-либо помыслов о причинении вреда - доказать это нет никакой возможности.
Общество на таких моральных принципах просто развалится.

Это принципы индивидуального, внутреннего развития индивида.

----------


## Tong Po

> А так ли оно? А вот мне думается, что угас. А потом - позже - туда пришёл тибетский буддизм.


Да нет. Как раз наоборот. Тибетцы туда за Дхармой ездили. Это - общеизвестный (для тех, кто интересуется Тибетским буддизмом, факт).

----------

Zom (17.04.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

> А я что где-либо написал Бангладеш с мягким знаом?! Я вообще не писал этого слова. Шри Чайтанья общался с буддистами на территории современного  штата Республики Индия. Там тогда, кстати, было мусульманское государство.


Потому как земли Гауды(Бенгалии) тогда еще не были поделены на Западную и Восточную(Бангладеш), но при этом население этих двух чайтей уже тогда делилось на преимущественно индуистское и мусульманское.

----------


## Tong Po

> Только непальцам не рассказывайте, что они были частью Индии)))Они не любят когда их с индусами путают...и это...для общего образования) http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%98%...B0%D0%BB%D0%B0


Я вообще-то бывал в Непале. И немного в курсе и истории и взаимоотношений между индийцами и непальцами. Независомо от Википедии. Кстати, индус - это не национальность, а религиозная принадлежность и многие непальцы как раз - индусы. На многих храмах в Непале висят таблички "Only for hindu".непальцев это никак не напрягает :Wink:

----------


## Топпер

> Если же мы примем буддийский подход, то доказать намеренно ли обвиняемый уронил балку на голову потерпевшему, или это произошло без каких-либо помыслов о причинении вреда - доказать это нет никакой возможности.
> Общество на таких моральных принципах просто развалится.
> 
> Это принципы индивидуального, внутреннего развития индивида.


Конечно, целиком на каммических законах уголовную практику не построишь. Но некоторую корреляцию всё-таки можно обеспечить.

----------


## Zom

> Да нет. Как раз наоборот. Тибетцы туда за Дхармой ездили.


Хотя да, посмотрел в английской википедии - вроде в средние века остатки тибетского буддизма на севере Непала продолжали существовать. А всё остальное занял так называемый... неварский буддизм.

----------


## Tong Po

> Хотя да, посмотрел в английской википедии - вроде в средние века остатки тибетского буддизма на севере Непала продолжали существовать. А всё остальное занял так называемый... неварский буддизм.


Ну то есть даже английская Википедия ( :Smilie: ) подтверждает, что буддизм в Непале никуда не исчезал , а вполне себе существовал в виде Махаяны и Ваджраяны как её части.

----------

Оскольд (17.04.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Ну то есть даже английская Википедия () подтверждает, что буддизм в Непале никуда не исчезал , а вполне себе существовал в виде Махаяны и Ваджраяны как её части.


Просто повезло, что моджахеды не доехали ))

----------

Оскольд (17.04.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

> Я вообще-то бывал в Непале. И немного в курсе и истории и взаимоотношений между индийцами и непальцами. Независомо от Википедии. Кстати, индус - это не национальность, а религиозная принадлежность и многие непальцы как раз - индусы. На многих храмах в Непале висят таблички "Only for hindu".непальцев это никак не напрягает


Да, правильнее было бы написать "с индийцами" виноват.

----------


## Tong Po

> Просто повезло, что моджахеды не доехали ))


Я думаю, что неверно всё "списывать" на модждхедов. Ни индуизм, ни джайнизм они почему-то не извели. Хртя старались, конечно. А ведь именно индусские правители и вели основное сопротивление вторжению.

----------


## Tong Po

> Я думаю, что неверно всё "списывать" на модждхедов. Ни индуизм, ни джайнизм они почему-то не извели. Хртя старались, конечно. А ведь именно индусские правители и вели основное сопротивление вторжению.


З.Ы. Мусульмане в Непале, кстати, имеются. Хотя и значительно меньше их, чем в соседней Индии. Значительно.

----------


## Greedy

> Конечно, целиком на каммических законах уголовную практику не построишь. Но некоторую корреляцию всё-таки можно обеспечить.


Стоит копнуть в любом месте такую корреляцию (взять тоже убийство), то буддизм полностью отрицает возможность с внешней стороны определить намеренно было совершено убийство или без намерения. Надо иметь соответствующие сиддхи.
Корреляция возможна только как инструмент внутреннего, самостоятельного развития, в рамках существующих социальных норм.

А на внешнем уровне, что отказ от десяти неблагих деяний, что десять заповедей Моисея. Но к этом требуется добавить стопки комментаторских традиций, регламентирующих взаимодействие социальных слоёв во всевозможных аспектах. Т.е. создать на основе нравственности полноценную этико-политическую систему.





> В этом то и дело: в критериях различения. Без них система не защищена от злоупотребления. Меня только эта грань интересует.


А зачем буддийскому учению следует быть защищённым от злоупотреблений?

Это же противоречит буддийскому утверждению, что всё является непостоянным и страдательным.
Получается, не всё. В этом мире есть объективные *мирские* вещи - учение, изложенное человеческим языком, - которое обладает совершенной формой: его нельзя использовать для достижения недхармических целей.
Вполне себе можно: распространять тексты канона в авторском переплёте и подписью с целью собирания денег на блэкджек и...

----------


## Оскольд

> З.Ы. Мусульмане в Непале, кстати, имеются. Хотя и значительно меньше их, чем в соседней Индии. Значительно.


Помнится в тот год, когда в Ираке отрезали головы десяткам непальских рабочих единственной в Катманду мечети пришлось довольно жарко......А так мусульмане есть даже в тибете(в Лхасе тоже мечеть была еще до китайцев) и монголии)))) не говоря уже о китайских hui(так выглядит латинская транскрипция для самоназвания китайцев мусульман) ))))

----------


## Оскольд

Hui people http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hui_people  :Big Grin:

----------


## Топпер

> Помнится в тот год, когда в Ираке отрезали головы десяткам непальских рабочих единственной в Катманду мечети пришлось довольно жарко......А так мусульмане есть даже в тибете(в Лхасе тоже мечеть была еще до китайцев) и монголии)))) не говоря уже о китайских hui(так выглядит латинская транскрипция для самоназвания китайцев мусульман) ))))


В Лхасе чуть ли не четверть населения была мусульманами.

----------

Оскольд (17.04.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Ни индуизм, ни джайнизм они почему-то не извели. Хртя старались, конечно. А ведь именно индусские правители и вели основное сопротивление вторжению.


Индуизм содержит такой социальный клей, что конфуцианство - краткое введение в основные моменты социального взаимодействия.
В Ведах правила социального устройства детализированы до невообразимой глубины.

А против такого подспорья бороться огнём и мечём - дело мало продуктивное. Устоявшиеся тысячелетиями нормы можно изжить, только полностью вырезав носителей этой традиции.

А вот буддизм, в основном, направлен на внутренне развитие, поэтому никаких социальных институтов, защищающих это мировоззрение, не создаёт.
А чтобы выросли поколения достаточной социальной мощности требуется достаточно тепличные условия на протяжении не одного тысячелетия.

----------


## Топпер

> Стоит копнуть в любом месте такую корреляцию (взять тоже убийство), то буддизм полностью отрицает возможность с внешней стороны определить намеренно было совершено убийство или без намерения. Надо иметь соответствующие сиддхи.


Любое следствие, без всяких иддхи этим занимается. Бывают, конечно ошибки, но если один человек стреляет в другого, это редко происходит без намерения.



> А зачем буддийскому учению следует быть защищённым от злоупотреблений?
> 
> Это же противоречит буддийскому утверждению, что всё является непостоянным и страдательным.
> Получается, не всё. В этом мире есть объективные *мирские* вещи - учение, изложенное человеческим языком, - которое обладает совершенной формой: его нельзя использовать для достижения недхармических целей.


Учению нужно быть защищаемым для максимального времени существования в мире.

----------


## Greedy

> Любое следствие, без всяких иддхи этим занимается. Бывают, конечно ошибки, но если один человек стреляет в другого, это редко происходит без намерения.


Ну так следствие пользуется для этого не буддийским определением убийства, а детерминированным как лишение жизни одного существа при участии другого. И определяет степень участия каждого и их мотивы.
Самостоятельная система, нисколько не опирающаяся не буддийское воззрение.

Так и должно быть. Учение Будды не содержит ничего о том, что следует делать с убийцей, нужно ли его судить. Учение Будды просто говорит об общем законе, чем всё является и как всё функционирует в мире.





> Учению нужно быть защищаемым для максимального времени существования в мире.


В махаяне тут всё намного проще.
Следует делать пожелания, чтобы буддийское учение как можно дольше существовало в мире. Если же возникает вопрос о том, как именно следует поддерживать буддийское учение в этом мире, то ответом выступают четыре правила приведения к Дхарме: щедрость, благоразумная речь, разъяснение положений Дхармы и самостоятельное следование пути.

Строительство мест для практики, монастырей, мест поклонения - это щедрость, создание условий для того, чтобы у других были условия для практики.
А вот защищать Дхарму, навешивая на неё нормы социального регулирования, - это уже создание своего учения поверх Учения Будды.

----------


## Zom

> Я думаю, что неверно всё "списывать" на модждхедов. Ни индуизм, ни джайнизм они почему-то не извели. Хртя старались, конечно. А ведь именно индусские правители и вели основное сопротивление вторжению.


А потому что они не доехали и до тех мест, где ещё оставался джайнизм и индуизм ,)

----------


## Же Ка

> Диалог в одни ворота никакой не диалог.


Да какой уж тут диалог... т.е. хочу сказать, что лично мне трудно представить сколь нибудь серьезный диалог с человеком, претендующим на обладанием наивысочайшим видением абсолютной истины, и как следствие знанием всех тайн бытия и небытия, если он, извините, в элементарных операциях сложения умудряется допускать "грубые арифметические ошибки"... да пусть даже и по невнимательности, но от этого легче то не становится, учитывая то, что он заявляет...
В контексте данной темы, это значит следущее. 
Да - существует обед бодхисаттвы помогать живым существам всеми, доступными для него средствами, получать освобождение от страданий, но при этом и запрета на убийство никто специально для него не отменял (в мире людей, по крайней мере, точно! на счёт адов не знаю, откуда могли быть полученны такие насталения...)  
Итак, на первый взгляд, может показаться, что имеем явное противоречие (и отсюда кто-то может поспешно сделать неверный для себя вывод, что колесница бодхисаттв совершенно иная нежели колесница шраваков, в ней дескать всё другое и т.п.) Однако, я не слышал от самих патриархов этих самых высших колесниц, чтобы они позволяли себе подобную вольность в заявлениях, наоборт - знаю множество чётких, ясных (совершенно недвусмысленных) указаний на то, что колесницы едины, возрения одной лишь углубляют возрения другой, никоим образом их не отменяя! Тоже самое касаемое и поведения (соотвествующее возрению).
Тогда как же быть с выполнением данного обета освобождения для бодхисаттвы, не нарушая при этом запрета на убийство? Не будем же мы думать, что будды как какие то сансарные божки так шутить изволят со своей паствой, сначало говорят одно потом совсем другое (одним одно другим совершенно противоположное) + создав еще массу соблазнов и обложив тут же запретами на оное =) 
Совсем нет, они - во первых - ничего и не скрывают, ибо все необходимые учения и так доступны для нас (про четыре благородные истины, бодхичитту и т.д. сейчас наверное не слышал разьве что последний африканский абориген, хотя и туда уже отправлен буддийский "спецназ"=) - только изучай! во-вторых, специально (и для этого в том числе) создали свои Чистые Миры, куда может попасть сознание даже непросветленного существа, где пребывая  ровно столько, сколько потребуется и получая такие учений какие нужно, в итоге гарантированно обретают просветление. Те же существа, которые 1 - и сами имеют постоянный доступ в такие Чистые Миры (это очень важный момент) и 2 - обладают соотвествующими навыками, могут приглашать в них и других живых существ. Внешне это может выглядеть как угодно, главное что освобождаемое (приглашаемое в Чистые Миры) живое существо при этом не испытывает никакого страха, а наоборт полностью доверяет такому существу, обладающему настолько большой бодхичиттой и реально! высокими способностями,  что способно без лишних транзитных задержек (в адах, например=) не просто отправить, а гарантированно! доставить такого счастливчика в Чистые Земли. 
Сказки, да? Ну, тогда и все высшие колесницы точно такие же сказки (не исключая и Дзогчен!=) Кстати, мое личное мнение и наблюдение, что колесницы поделены так не по способностям, а скорее по специфике омрачений, например, тантра-яна лучше действует на сильно эмоционально омраченных ж.с. =)  Ведь билет то (если как факт существования такового - не обязательно же всем экпрессом=) в Чистые Земли никто никуда специально не прятал, он изначально лежал на самом видном месте - в сутрах, доступных без каких то особых дополнительных ограничений каждому,  Будда действительно ничего не зажал в кулаке. Например, вот:
_Если вы хотите отправится в Чистые земли,
То очистите своё мышление.
Когда ваш мысли чисты,
Тогда все, что вы видите, будет чистым и
Куда бы вы не направились,
Везде будет чистое измерение Будды._
Аватамсака сутра
Да и в самих тантрах никто ничего сказанное ранее Буддой не отменял, ибо даже в тантрах высшей ати-йоги, ясно сказанно: 
_Не совершайте никакой недобродетели,
Совершайте накопление благих заслуг,
Полностью овладейте своим умом,
Это и есть Учение Будды!_
Что же до Дзогчена, то это учение вообще для тех уже, кто выступает здесь для нас в своём последнем воплощении т.с. в показательном режиме (лучше их лишний раз не трогать=)
Возвращаясь обратно к обычному убийству - как физическое устранение "препятствия на пути бодхисаттвы", которое серьезно обсуждается в этой теме с самого начала, то оно ничего общего не имеет с вышеописанным способом освобождения, ибо здесь нет не то, чтобы никакой гарантии, а вообще никто ничего толком не может сказать - какова теперь в действительности судьбинушка "освобожденного" таким образом живого существа... одни предположения да "добрые пожелания" ему всего хорошего... Вот ничего страшнее такого "бодхисаттвы", вчера получившее посвящение Ваджракиллайи, например, сегодня доставшее откуда то что-то наподобие киллайи и завтра решившее отправиться свершать свой обет бодхисаттвы и не придумать...  :EEK!: 
И призывы к соблюдению обетов бодисаттвы в таком случае, это ничто иное как призыв к убийтсву, что так же будет иметь свои последствия... кому это нужно?!

----------


## Топпер

> Ну так следствие пользуется для этого не буддийским определением убийства, а детерминированным как лишение жизни одного существа при участии другого. И определяет степень участия каждого и их мотивы.
> Самостоятельная система, нисколько не опирающаяся не буддийское воззрение.


Она на жизненный опыт опирается. Всё-таки между мотивами и поступками есть корреляция.



> Так и должно быть. Учение Будды не содержит ничего о том, что следует делать с убийцей, нужно ли его судить. Учение Будды просто говорит об общем законе, чем всё является и как всё функционирует в мире.


Это  - да. Насколько я понимаю, в буддийской Индии использовали для этого законы Ману.



> В махаяне тут всё намного проще.
> Следует делать пожелания, чтобы буддийское учение как можно дольше существовало в мире. Если же возникает вопрос о том, как именно следует поддерживать буддийское учение в этом мире, то ответом выступают четыре правила приведения к Дхарме: щедрость, благоразумная речь, разъяснение положений Дхармы и самостоятельное следование пути.
> 
> Строительство мест для практики, монастырей, мест поклонения - это щедрость, создание условий для того, чтобы у других были условия для практики.


Это всё и в тхераваде есть.



> А вот защищать Дхарму, навешивая на неё нормы социального регулирования, - это уже создание своего учения поверх Учения Будды.


Скорее расширение учения Будды. Хотя, конечно, оно будет менее авторитетным, чем первоисточник.

----------


## Greedy

> Насколько я понимаю, в буддийской Индии использовали для этого законы Ману.
> ...
> Скорее расширение учения Будды. Хотя, конечно, оно будет менее авторитетным, чем первоисточник.


Возвращаемся к тому, с чего начинался наш разговор.
Определять, является убийцей или не является - это  не часть того учения, которое давал Будда.
А тот, кто цепляется за эти определения, - это его личные омрачения.

Да, общество строится на базе этих определений. Отрицать это глупо. Но цель буддизма - это не создание идеального общества. Цель буддизма - это прекращения цепляния за всё, что приводит к возникновению страдания.
И поэтому на каком-то этапе следует перестать классифицировать людей каким-либо образом, в том числе является он убийцей или нет.
Но чтобы это не превратилось в отрицание всех социальных связей, практикуется сострадание и любящая доброта ко всем живым существам, как универсальный клей, склеивающий любые взаимоотношения таким образом, что они порождают только позитивные кармические следствия.

----------


## Топпер

> Возвращаемся к тому, с чего начинался наш разговор.
> Определять, является убийцей или не является - это  не часть того учения, которое давал Будда.
> А тот, кто цепляется за эти определения, - это его личные омрачения.


Т.е. убивать когда нужно - это часть учения, а иметь критерии оценки - не часть учения? Странный подход.



> Да, общество строится на базе этих определений. Отрицать это глупо. Но цель буддизма - это не создание идеального общества. Цель буддизма - это прекращения цепляния за всё, что приводит к возникновению страдания.
> И поэтому на каком-то этапе следует перестать классифицировать людей каким-либо образом, в том числе является он убийцей или нет.


Э-э нет. Будда чётко указал в обетах мирянина - отказ от убийства.



> Но чтобы это не превратилось в отрицание всех социальных связей, практикуется сострадание и любящая доброта ко всем живым существам, как универсальный клей, склеивающий любые взаимоотношения таким образом, что они порождают только позитивные кармические следствия.


И говориться о том, что от убийства надо отказаться.

----------

Bob (17.04.2012), Zom (17.04.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Будда чётко указал в обетах мирянина - отказ от убийства.


А каким образом отказ от убийства связан с классификацией людей на убийц и не убийц?




> Т.е. убивать когда нужно - это часть учения, а иметь критерии оценки - не часть учения? Странный подход.


А что странного?
Делить людей на убийц и не убийц - от такого деления следует отказываться.
А убивать когда нужно и отправляться за это деяние в ад - почему нет?

Или Вы утверждаете, что такой опыт обусловленности бытия, обретаемый в полной осознанности (а условия этого "нужно" включают в себя такую осознанность), не может служить элементом пути?

----------


## Топпер

> А каким образом отказ от убийства связан с классификацией людей на убийц и не убийц?


Самым прямым: если нужно отказаться от убийства, вопрос о классификации просто не встаёт.



> Делить людей на убийц и не убийц - от такого деления следует отказываться.


Вот Ламрим, например, даёт классификацию. Ссылку я уже приводил в теме.



> А убивать когда нужно и отправляться за это деяние в ад - почему нет?


Это - без проблем. Так многие делают. Другое дело, что оценивать это, как благое дело не стоит. Подобное убийство - это выбор из двух зол. И, вообще говоря, оно неправильно. Только по причине неведения  (т.е. когда не знают, как решить вопрос по-другому) может происходить.



> Или Вы утверждаете, что такой опыт обусловленности бытия, обретаемый в полной осознанности (а условия этого "нужно" включают в себя такую осознанность), не может служить элементом пути?


Убийство? Нет. Не может.

----------


## Vadimko

> Ну,Vadimko всех вас щас разведет  У него в голове все ясно и просто. Неделю похожишь в КК ОН, и такая ясность сразу образуется, - все тхеравадины ни по чем Главно. погромче крикнуть и правильно демагогические приемы использовать.


Как замечательно, ещё не успел познакомится с человеком, а он уже про тебя многое знает, пора и мне развивать телепатические способности.

----------


## Vadimko

> Вам ещё одно предупреждение.
> 
> Цитату из Ламрима я вам привёл. В вопросе того, что считать убийством, все буддийские школы придерживаются примерно одних критериев.


О, ещё одно предупреждение, дайте мне тоже модератора, а то мы в разных весовых категориях состоим.

ОК, давайте не будем называть умерщвление ЖС убийством, потому что это какое-то время назад записили на бумагу, хорошо
но вернемся к нашим баранам - исключению, почему у этого поступка не будет кармических попследствий, это я хотел выяснить.

----------


## Топпер

> О, ещё одно предупреждение, дайте мне тоже модератора, а то мы в разных весовых категориях состоим.
> 
> ОК, давайте не будем называть умерщвление ЖС убийством, потому что это какое-то время назад записили на бумагу, хорошо
> но вернемся к нашим баранам - исключению, почему у этого поступка не будет кармических попследствий, это я хотел выяснить.


Я вам уже ответил и даже привёл цитату из Ламрима. Внимательно ознакомьтесь с ней. Тогда вы увидите, почему, например, стрельба по фанерным ростовым фигурам не создаёт каммы убийства. Или почему случайное наступание на насекомых, когда вы их не видите, не создаёт каммы убийства. И почему сознательное наступание на них же - создаёт.

----------


## Greedy

> Самым прямым: если нужно отказаться от убийства, вопрос о классификации просто не встаёт.


Как это не встаёт?
Если лично я не совершаю убийств, то это не отменяет, что я считаю соседа, который кого-то убил, убийцей, и соответственно к нему отношусь.




> Это - без проблем. Так многие делают. Другое дело, что оценивать это, как благое дело не стоит. Подобное убийство - это выбор из двух зол. И, вообще говоря, оно неправильно. Только по причине неведения  (т.е. когда не знают, как решить вопрос по-другому) может происходить.


Так этот поступок бодхисаттвы не считается благим. Считается, что отказываться от не может, если оказывается на таком перекрёстке.




> Убийство? Нет. Не может.


В этом и разница.
Вы понимаете запрет на убийство как абсолютный.
А с позиции колесницы бодхисаттв, запрет на убийство - это способ избежать попадания в адские миры, так как пребывание там нисколько не способствует своими условиями эффективной практике.

Но если надо отдать последние накопления, чтобы помочь кому-то справится с возникшими трудностями - это обязанность бодхисаттвы. Они принимают такой обет и ставят счастье других выше своего. Поэтому из двух зол они выберут то, которое минимизирует ущерб для других, а не для себя.
Собственный ущерб, связанный с убийством - колоссальный. Поэтому требуются исключительные способности, чтобы пойти на этот шаг ради других.
А вот ложь ради защиты чьей-то жизни - ущерб для собственной кармы уже не такой глобальный, поэтому требуются меньшие способности, чтобы пойти на такое нарушение.

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (18.04.2012)

----------


## Vadimko

> Я вам уже ответил и даже привёл цитату из Ламрима. Внимательно ознакомьтесь с ней. Тогда вы увидите, почему, например, стрельба по фанерным ростовым фигурам не создаёт каммы убийства. Или почему случайное наступание на насекомых, когда вы их не видите, не создаёт каммы убийства. И почему сознательное наступание на них же - создаёт.


а причём здесь карма убийства? ваш ответ - "Если это делается неосознанно, каммических последствий не будет."

----------


## Топпер

> Как это не встаёт?
> Если лично я не совершаю убийств, то это не отменяет, что я считаю соседа, который кого-то убил, убийцей, и соответственно к нему отношусь.


Отменяет в том смысле, что к убийце вы относитесь, как к убийце. Т.е. как к человеку совершающему неблагое дело.



> Так этот поступок бодхисаттвы не считается благим. Считается, что отказываться от не может, если оказывается на таком перекрёстке.


Вот это и пугает. Получается некий святой палладин. Некий святой убийца, какие были, например, у Кали.



> Но если надо отдать последние накопления, чтобы помочь кому-то справится с возникшими трудностями - это обязанность бодхисаттвы. Они принимают такой обет и ставят счастье других выше своего. Поэтому из двух зол они выберут то, которое минимизирует ущерб для других, а не для себя.


Так о чём и речь: что ни для себя он не получает плюсов, ни для других. Моряки не достигли пробуждения. Спасённые купцы также. Так кого и от чего он спас? Неробуждённые моряки в следующей жизни опять набедокурят и испортят себе камму. 



> А вот ложь ради защиты чьей-то жизни - ущерб для собственной кармы уже не такой глобальный, поэтому требуются меньшие способности, чтобы пойти на такое нарушение.


Да, ложь - существенно более лёгкое нарушение.

----------


## Топпер

> а причём здесь карма убийства? ваш ответ - "Если это делается неосознанно, каммических последствий не будет."


Совершенно верно. Если вы случайно, не видя, наступили на жучка, неблагая камма не будет созданна.

----------


## Vadimko

> Я вам уже ответил и даже привёл цитату из Ламрима. Внимательно ознакомьтесь с ней. Тогда вы увидите, почему, например, стрельба по фанерным ростовым фигурам не создаёт каммы убийства. Или почему случайное наступание на насекомых, когда вы их не видите, не создаёт каммы убийства. И почему сознательное наступание на них же - создаёт.


и ещё вопрос - можно ли, с точки зрения Тхеравады, после прогулки по лугу, умертвив и покалечив множество существ, сказать что я:
 а) не принес этим существам никакого вреда, 
 б) не было совершено никакого насилия над ними
?

----------


## Vadimko

> Совершенно верно. Если вы случайно, не видя, наступили на жучка, неблагая камма не будет созданна.


и никаких последствий у этого поступка не будет?

----------


## Топпер

> и ещё вопрос - можно ли, с точки зрения Тхеравады, после прогулки по лугу, умертвив и покалечив множество существ, сказать что я:
>  а) не принес этим существам никакого вреда, 
>  б) не было совершено никакого насилия над ними
> ?


Может быть вред и насилие и было. С т.з. этих существ. Но с т.з. человека - нет, не было.



> и никаких последствий у этого поступка не будет?


Каммических не будет.

Это, кстати не только с т.з. тхеравады. Это с т.з. наверное всех школ буддизма. По крайней мере я не знаю ни одной, где бы это трактовалось по-другому.

----------


## Vadimko

> Может быть вред и насилие и было. С т.з. этих существ. Но с т.з. человека - нет, не было.
> 
> Каммических не будет..


а какие же последствия будут, какие ещё последствия могут быть, если у них нет кармического основания?

----------


## Vadimko

> Может быть вред и насилие и было. С т.з. этих существ. Но с т.з. человека - нет, не было.


и как это, насекомое полураздавлено мучается, с одной стороны есть нанесенный вред, а с другой стороны всё чисто, разве так может быть?

----------


## Greedy

> Вот это и пугает. Получается некий святой палладин. Некий святой убийца, какие были, например, у Кали.


Учение Будды - это не учение, плодящее внешне социально приемлемых людей.
Взять те же моменты, когда человек уходит на годы в уединение, изолируя себя от любых социальных контактов, пропуская тем самым значимые события своей семьи.




> Так о чём и речь: что ни для себя он не получает плюсов, ни для других. Моряки не достигли пробуждения. Спасённые купцы также. Так кого и от чего он спас? Неробуждённые моряки в следующей жизни опять набедокурят и испортят себе камму.


Тут у Вас сплошные предположения. Какими бы они Вам правдивыми не казались, они всё равно лишь предположения.
Фактически мы ничего не можем сказать, что получилось из этой истории, кроме того, что бодхисаттва оказался в аду, в котором с готовностью принял мучения.

----------


## Топпер

> а какие же последствия будут, какие ещё последствия могут быть, если у них нет кармического основания?


Для человека никаких и не будет.



> и как это, насекомое полураздавлено мучается, с одной стороны есть нанесенный вред, а с другой стороны всё чисто, разве так может быть?


Да, может. Если вы увлекаетесь учением Дхаммы Будды, а не джайнов, этот момент надо трактовать так, как я написал.

----------


## Топпер

> Учение Будды - это не учение, плодящее внешне социально приемлемых людей.
> Взять те же моменты, когда человек уходит на годы в уединение, изолируя себя от любых социальных контактов, пропуская тем самым значимые события своей семьи.


Так ничего хорошего в этой антисоциальности и нет. 
Буддизм должен формировать, как раз, нормальных людей, а не отщепенцев. Отшельники, конечно нужны, но это только маленькая часть монашества или йогинов. Они являются только потенциальным примером для общества. Будда никогда не требовал, чтобы все пошли в отшельники.



> Тут у Вас сплошные предположения. Какими бы они Вам правдивыми не казались, они всё равно лишь предположения.


Т.е. моряки достигли просветления в аду, а купцы не умерли?



> Фактически мы ничего не можем сказать, что получилось из этой истории, кроме того, что бодхисаттва оказался в аду, в котором с готовностью принял мучения.


Вот и я о том же: хеппиэнда в глобальном смысле ни для кого не случилось. Все проиграли.

----------


## Vadimko

> Для человека никаких и не будет.
> 
> Да, может. Если вы увлекаетесь учением Дхаммы Будды, а не джайнов, этот момент надо трактовать так, как я написал.


какие ещё последствия могут быть, если у них нет кармического основания?

----------


## Vadimko

> Для человека никаких и не будет.
> 
> Да, может. Если вы увлекаетесь учением Дхаммы Будды, а не джайнов, этот момент надо трактовать так, как я написал.


как, с точки зрениям кармы, какой-то, пусть самое малое действие, слово или мысль может остаться без последствий?

----------


## Топпер

> как, с точки зрениям кармы, какой-то, пусть самое малое действие, слово или мысль может остаться без последствий?


С т.з. каммы, в большинстве случаев, меньшинство  мы здесь рассматривать не будем -  никак. При условии, что эта камма была создана. В случае же с жучками таковая не создавалась. Если камма не создана, откуда могут быть последствия?

----------


## Greedy

> Буддизм должен формировать, как раз, нормальных людей, а не отщепенцев.


Буддизм должен приводить к освобождению.
Нормальный человек - это не освобождённый человек. Освобожденный человек - это, например, архат. Но какое дело архату до домостроя? Он обрубил связь с самсарой, и после смерти больше здесь никогда не появится. Всё, что может архат, - это наставлять других на путь и помогать им исправлять их ошибки.




> Т.е. моряки достигли просветления в аду, а купцы не умерли?


Купцы не умерли. Вор избежал попадания в ад.
Или Вы считаете, что этого недостаточно? Т.е. спасать ни чьи жизни Вы не будете, даже если кармически Вам это стоить ничего не будет?

----------


## Топпер

> Буддизм должен приводить к освобождению.
> Нормальный человек - это не освобождённый человек. Освобожденный человек - это, например, архат. Но какое дело архату до домостроя? Он обрубил связь с самсарой, и после смерти больше здесь никогда не появится. Всё, что может архат, - это наставлять других на путь и помогать им исправлять их ошибки.


Это вы как европейский буддист-неофит рассуждаете  :Smilie:  
в Азии буддизм - вполне социальная религия, и только благодаря этому она смогла сохранить свои позиции.



> Купцы не умерли. Вор избежал попадания в ад.


Т.е. живут до сих пор? Вор просветлел или и дальше ворует?



> Или Вы считаете, что этого недостаточно? Т.е. спасать ни чьи жизни Вы не будете, даже если кармически Вам это стоить ничего не будет?


с т.з. просветлённого существа, или хотя бы духовно продвинутого, который не оперирует временными отрезками длинной в одну-две жизни,  нет, не достаточно. С т.з. обычного человека - достаточно. Но тогда бодхисаттами можно считать и всех солдат, погибающих на войне за Родину, за Сталина.

----------


## Vadimko

> Может быть вред и насилие и было. С т.з. этих существ. Но с т.з. человека - нет, не было.
> 
> Каммических не будет.
> 
> Это, кстати не только с т.з. тхеравады. Это с т.з. наверное всех школ буддизма. По крайней мере я не знаю ни одной, где бы это трактовалось по-другому.


вернемся - а какие тогда последствия будут?

----------


## Топпер

> вернемся - а какие тогда последствия будут?


Ну, может быть, ботинки потом от раздавленных жуков придётся отмывать, если не захочет с грязными подошвами ходить. А может и не заметит даже, что на подошвах что-то налипло.  :Smilie:

----------


## Vadimko

> С т.з. каммы, в большинстве случаев, меньшинство  мы здесь рассматривать не будем -  никак. При условии, что эта камма была создана. В случае же с жучками таковая не создавалась. Если камма не создана, откуда могут быть последствия?


правильно я понимаю вас, что есть "специальные" поступки, которые создают карму, и другие поступки которые карму не создают?




> Ну, может быть, ботинки потом от раздавленных жуков придётся отмывать.


нда, я люблю гиперболу - ехал на камазе, засмотрелся, въехал в автобус - 40 погибших, и никаких кармических последствий, интересное кино.

----------


## Топпер

> нда, я люблю гиперболу - ехал на камазе, засмотрелся, въехал в автобус - 40 погибших, и никаких кармических последствий, интересное кино.


Да, никаких каммических последствий, если намерения убить не было, не будет. Только уголовная ответственность будет.



> правильно я понимаю вас, что есть "специальные" поступки, которые создают карму, и другие поступки которые карму не создают?


Нет. Неправильно. 
Камма создаётся при условии включения четаны, и никак иначе. Если четаны, воления на поступок не было, не создаётся и камма.

----------


## Vadimko

> Да, никаких каммических последствий, если намерения убить не было, не будет. Только уголовная ответственность будет.
> .


усложним - ехал на камазе, решил пошутить (другой вариант попугать), но не убивать, не справился с управлением - результат 40 трупов.

----------


## Greedy

> Это вы как европейский буддист-неофит рассуждаете  
> в Азии буддизм - вполне социальная религия, и только благодаря этому она смогла сохранить свои позиции.


Указание на источник происхождения моей позиции нисколько не критикует её содержательную часть.




> Т.е. живут до сих пор? Вор просветлел или и дальше ворует?


Из содержимого истории это неизвестно. Известно только то, что купцы остались живы, и вор избежал перерождения в аду.




> с т.з. просветлённого существа, или хотя бы духовно продвинутого, который не оперирует временными отрезками длинной в одну-две жизни,  нет, не достаточно.


Т.е. лучше позволить вору попасть в ад на много кальп, чем создать для него более пригодные для встречи с Дхармой и практики, условия.




> С т.з. обычного человека - достаточно. Но тогда бодхисаттами можно считать и всех солдат, погибающих на войне за Родину, за Сталина.


Бодхисаттвами можно считать всех тех, кто действует исключительно из чистого сострадания и любящей добры.
Если есть некий шкурный интерес или захваченность другими эмоциями, то это уже не бодхисаттва.

Солдат, рискующий своей жизнью, чтобы вытащить раненого товарища, в полной мере совершает деяние бодхисаттвы, если он делает это исключительно ради спасения жизни своего товарища.
Если же у него возникают идеи, связанные с признанием, подвигом, долгом перед раненым или какие-нибудь другие интересы - тогда нет.

Тут точно также как и с убийством: создаёт оно карму или нет - зависит от состояния ума.
Является поступок деянием бодхисаттвы или нет - зависит от состояния ума.

----------


## Топпер

> усложним - ехал на камазе, решил пошутить (другой вариант попугать), но не убивать, не справился с управлением - результат 40 трупов.


Я в соседней теме, как раз на аналогичный вопрос отвечал

----------


## Vadimko

> Я в соседней теме, как раз на аналогичный вопрос отвечал


интересно живёте, дискретненько, я бы сказал

но действие, без последствия, это конечно нонсен, где такого можно набраться?

----------


## Топпер

> интересно живёте, дискретненько, я бы сказал


Вы как давно в Дхамме? Как давно изучаете её?



> но действие, без последствия, это конечно нонсен, где такого можно набраться?


Для вас, возможно, что и нонсенс. Для классического же буддизма - часть учения. Возможно вы будете удивлены, но у человека есть крия, действия, которые не производят каммы. И есть випакачитта - состояния получения плода, которые тоже не производят каммы.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> но действие, без последствия, это конечно нонсен, где такого можно набраться?


Определение понятия "действие" можете дать? чтобы было ясно, об чем речь.

----------


## Greedy

> Да, никаких каммических последствий, если намерения убить не было, не будет. Только уголовная ответственность будет.


Не всё так просто, как кажется.
Из четырёх: представление, помысел, клеша и завершение, - двое последних присутствуют.
Представления о том, что кого-то убиваю - не было.
Помысла кого-то убить - не было.
Клеша, приведшая к действию (скажем неведение, из-за которого мне надо было куда-то ехать на камазе) - было.
Завершение (причинение смерти живым существам) - было.

----------

Tong Po (18.04.2012)

----------


## Vadimko

> Определение понятия "действие" можете дать? чтобы было ясно, об чем речь.


любое, на ваш выбор, действие тела, речи или ума.

----------


## Топпер

> Не всё так просто, как кажется.
> Из четырёх: представление, помысел, клеша и завершение, - двое последних присутствуют.
> Представления о том, что кого-то убиваю - не было.
> Помысла кого-то убить - не было.
> Клеша, приведшая к действию (скажем неведение, из-за которого мне надо было куда-то ехать на камазе) - было.
> Завершение (причинение смерти живым существам) - было.


В этом случае и убийство юнитов в компьютерных играх было бы накоплением каммы убийства. Килеса - есть. Намерение убить - есть.
Для создания каммы убийства должны быть все четыре составляющих. Без них - это ещё не камма убийства. Максимум - недоброжелательности.

----------


## Топпер

> любое, на ваш выбор, действие тела, речи или ума.


Например, вы во сне ворочаетесь и случайно задавили какое-нибудь насекомое. Такое действие тела создаст, по вашему, камму убийства?

----------


## Greedy

> В этом случае и убийство юнитов в компьютерных играх было бы накоплением каммы убийства. Килеса - есть. Намерение убить - есть.
> Для создания каммы убийства должны быть все четыре составляющих. Без них - это ещё не камма убийства. Максимум - недоброжелательности.


Для создания полноценной кармы требуются все четыре. А так, вполне возможно, что такая деятельность приведёт не к адским мукам, а к болезненному телу и постоянным травмам.

Карма создаётся, только если есть намерение. Без намерения кармический плод карму не создаст. Но на базе крайне неблагоприятного кармического плода легко создаётся много подспудной кармы.

----------


## Zom

> А так, вполне возможно, что такая деятельность приведёт не к адским мукам, а к болезненному телу и постоянным травмам.


С компьютерными юнитами нет каммы убийства даже отчасти, ибо ты чётко знаешь, что не убиваешь никого, и соответственно, тут нет даже минимально реального намерения убивать. Это то же самое, допустим, что сделать из хлеба человечка и его съесть. Какая тут камма будет?

----------


## Vadimko

> Например, вы во сне ворочаетесь и случайно задавили какое-нибудь насекомое. Такое действие тела создаст, по вашему, камму убийства?


воспользуюсь ответом Greedy:

Не всё так просто, как кажется  :EEK!: 
Из четырёх: представление, помысел, клеша и завершение, - двое последних присутствуют.
Представления о том, что кого-то убиваю - не было.
Помысла кого-то убить - не было.
Клеша, приведшая к действию (скажем неведение, из-за которого мне пришлось спать) - было.
Завершение (причинение смерти живым существам) - было.

----------


## Vadimko

> В этом случае и убийство юнитов в компьютерных играх было бы накоплением каммы убийства. Килеса - есть. Намерение убить - есть.
> Для создания каммы убийства должны быть все четыре составляющих. Без них - это ещё не камма убийства. Максимум - недоброжелательности.


есть разница между компьютерным юнитом и ЖС у которого есть ум, карма, ...

----------


## Топпер

> Для создания полноценной кармы требуются все четыре. А так, вполне возможно, что такая деятельность приведёт не к адским мукам, а к болезненному телу и постоянным травмам.
> 
> Карма создаётся, только если есть намерение. Без намерения кармический плод карму не создаст. Но на базе крайне неблагоприятного кармического плода легко создаётся много подспудной кармы.


Если намерения нет, то откуда взяться камме? Это уже другие виды каммы будут. Но не каммы убийства.

----------


## Greedy

> С компьютерными юнитами нет каммы убийства даже отчасти, ибо ты чётко знаешь, что не убиваешь никого, и соответственно, тут нет даже минимально реального намерения убивать. Это то же самое, допустим, что сделать из хлеба человечка и его съесть. Какая тут камма будет?


Почему же не будет.
Карму создаёт намерение. Намерение убивать есть. Просто намерение убивать не живых существ, а вымышленных. Поэтому карма будет неполной.
С хлебными человечками то же самое. Если есть желание их уничтожить - то будет нарабатываться неполная карма убийства.
Если нет, а есть просто желание кушать хлеб красивой формы, то нарабатывается карма соответствующая этому намерению.

Ошибка в представлении объекта не снимает накопления кармы, а уменьшает последствия.
Как, например, вместо рисового семечка мы сажает _искусственное_ семечко риса, и вырастает не настоящих рис (адские муки), а _искусственный_ (подобие адских мук).

То, что может отменить накопление кармы при наличии намерения, - это только несостоявшееся завершение или собственная смерть до или во время завершения.

----------


## Greedy

> Если намерения нет, то откуда взяться камме? Это уже другие виды каммы будут. Но не каммы убийства.


Согласен.

----------


## Топпер

> воспользуюсь ответом Greedy:
> 
> Не всё так просто, как кажется 
> Из четырёх: представление, помысел, клеша и завершение, - двое последних присутствуют.
> Представления о том, что кого-то убиваю - не было.
> Помысла кого-то убить - не было.
> Клеша, приведшая к действию (скажем неведение, из-за которого мне пришлось спать) - было.
> Завершение (причинение смерти живым существам) - было.


Подытоживая ответ, что вы можете сказать? Создаётся камма убийства или негативная камма в случае случайного убийства насекомого от ворочания во сне или нет?



> есть разница между компьютерным юнитом и ЖС у которого есть ум, карма, ...


Есть. Поэтому одного действия по отношению к нему будет недостаточно.

----------


## Топпер

> Почему же не будет.
> Карму создаёт намерение. Намерение убивать есть. Просто намерение убивать не живых существ, а вымышленных. Поэтому карма будет неполной.
> С хлебными человечками то же самое. Если есть желание их уничтожить - то будет нарабатываться неполная карма убийства.


Это уже не будет каммой убийства. Камма убийства возможна по отношению к другому живому существу, но не к неживому. Максимум, который здесь может иметь место это злонамеренность, как общий вектор направленности сознания. Также, как например, матерясь в отсутствии слушателей вы не создадите камму дурной речи, но привычку к злословию создадите.

----------

Zom (18.04.2012)

----------


## Мансур

> но действие, без последствия, это конечно нонсен, где такого можно набраться?


Вадим, Ваша позиция будет правильной, если предположить что всем, что происходит в мире, управляет закон кармы, и никто, кроме него. Но в тхераваде это не так. Существует достаточно много законов, управляющих действительностью,например, законы физики. При окислении водорода получается вода, никакая камма для этого не нужна. Камма, это своего рода милиционер,который наблюдает за происходящим, и включается только тогда, когда в происходящие процессы вмешивается сознание. Тода этот милиционер оценивает нанесенный ущерб и добавляет свои действия к тому, что происходит. Если сознание не участвовало - милиционер спит. Если Вы во сне раздавили жука - то с точки зрения каммы это такое же действие, как падение камня под воздействием силы тяжести. Камма спит. Каммических последствий нет. Но могут быть другие последствия - природные,например, испачканная простыня.

Что касается того, что пока мы живем,мы причиняем страдания окружающим и непрерывно разрушаем - я с Вами согласен. Это - составная часть бытия. Но в контексте буддизма мы акцентируем внимание не на этом, а на том, являются ли наши действия при этом "грехом", будем ли мы нести за них ответственность. Ответ - не всегда. Иногда,причиняя страдания окружающим нас живым существам, мы не понесем за это никакую ответственность. Или понесем, но эта кара наступит не в силу действия закона кармы, а по иным причинам, например, из-за законов физики.

Вот, примерно так. Заранее прошу прощения у местных гуру - я намеренно объясняю очень упрощенно.

----------

Bob (18.04.2012), Zom (18.04.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Ошибка в представлении объекта не снимает накопления кармы, а уменьшает последствия.
> Как, например, вместо рисового семечка мы сажает искусственное семечко риса, и вырастает не настоящих рис (адские муки), а искусственный (подобие адских мук).


То есть вы всех детей, играющих в детстве в солдатиков, сразу в ады отправляете. Неплохо, неплохо.. ))




> Иногда,причиняя страдания окружающим нас живым существам, мы не понесем за это никакую ответственность.


Никому мы страдания не причиняем. Нельзя ненамеренно причинять страдания. Если кто-то страдает из-за того, что вы существуете в мире - то эти страдания обусловлены никак не вами, а личными раскладами страдающего, которые он должен менять сам, если страдает. Если он их не меняет - то причина - в нём самом. Например, можно считать, что все китайцы в мире причиняют страдание Дяде Васе. Потому что он ненавидит китайцев и ему плохо жить из-за этого .)) И тот, кто скажет, что китайцы причиняют вред Дяде Васе - будет не то что не прав, а вообще достаточно туп .)

----------

Bob (18.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Например, можно считать, что все китайцы в мире причиняют страдание Дяде Васе. Потому что он ненавидит китайцев и ему плохо жить из-за этого .)) И тот, кто скажет, что китайцы причиняют вред Дяде Васе - будет не то что не прав, а вообще достаточно туп .)


А уж сколько страданий они (китайцы) друг другу доставляют тем, что миллиардом живут друг у друга под боком  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

Да вообще кошмар. Если так думать и так рассуждать - то каждый после смерти в ад в обязательном порядке должен отправляться ))

Это даже не первородный грех - а перманентный )))

----------


## Мансур

> Никому мы страдания не причиняем. Нельзя ненамеренно причинять страдания. Если кто-то страдает из-за того, что вы существуете в мире - то эти страдания обусловлены никак не вами, а личными раскладами страдающего, которые он должен менять сам, если страдает.


Поспорил бы, но, во-первых, это уже точно оффтопик, а во-вторых - у Вас уже сложившаяся позиция. Одно дело объяснить человеку то, что он не понимает, другое дело - переубеждать убежденного. Второе смысла не имеет.

----------


## Zom

> Поспорил бы, но, во-первых, это уже точно оффтопик, а во-вторых - у Вас уже сложившаяся позиция. Одно дело объяснить человеку то, что он не понимает, другое дело - переубеждать убежденного. Второе смысла не имеет.


И третье дело бывает, когда возразить по существу нечего.

----------


## Оскольд

> Он везде является каноническим.


Я не понял, *Zom*, эта история о бодхисаттве на корабле есть и в палийских источниках или Вы про что то другое?

----------


## Zom

> Я не понял, Zom, эта история о бодхисаттве на корабле есть и в палийских источниках или Вы про что то другое?


Есть. Это ж джатака. Она везде есть. И про тигрицу, которая бодхисатту съела тоже есть, например.

----------

Оскольд (18.04.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

> Есть. Это ж джатака. Она везде есть. И про тигрицу, которая бодхисатту съела тоже есть, например.


Ну не знаю, может быть между палийскими и, скажем, санскритскими(тибетскими, китайскими) версиями джатак есть какие то расхождения...Так Вы говорите эта история вполне аутентичная с точки зрения Тхеравады?(можно ссылочки именно на палийскую версию этой джатаки? в переводе на англ естественно) Так что же ее так долго оспаривает бханте Топпер??????

----------


## Топпер

> Есть. Это ж джатака. Она везде есть. И про тигрицу, которая бодхисатту съела тоже есть, например.


Насколько я помню, это не канонические для тхеравады джатаки. Они только в комментаторской традиции в тхераваде иногда используются.

----------

Оскольд (18.04.2012)

----------


## Zom

В джатаках не специалист, утверждать не буду. Но мне казалось что есть..

----------

Оскольд (18.04.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

> Насколько я помню, это не канонические для тхеравады джатаки. Они только в комментаторской традиции в тхераваде иногда используются.


Хотелось бы все таки точно узнать. Но в комментаторской традиции тхеравады говорите есть? Ясно. Наверное она там не с потолка взялась все же.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> любое, на ваш выбор


То есть если вашим телом кого-то ударили, то это действие вашего тела?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> В джатаках не специалист, утверждать не буду. Но мне казалось что есть..


Я тоже на 100% утверждать не буду. Нужно проверять. Но, если память меня не подводит, в книгу джатак в тхераваде они не входят.

----------


## Zom

> Хотелось бы все таки точно узнать. Но в комментаторской традиции тхеравады говорите есть? Ясно. Наверное она там не с потолка взялась все же.


Глянул по гуглу - эта история везде упоминается только в рамках тибетского буддизма. Видимо всё же присуща только ему.

----------


## Оскольд

> Я тоже на 100% утверждать не буду. Нужно проверять. Но, если память меня не подводит, в книгу джатак в тхераваде они не входят.


Но в комментаторской традиции есть???Или нет???

----------


## Топпер

> Хотелось бы все таки точно узнать. Но в комментаторской традиции тхеравады говорите есть? Ясно. Наверное она там не с потолка взялась все же.


Там - из махаяны. Всё-таки взаимное влияние есть. Джатакамала Арьи Шуры (а у него про голодную тигрицу есть) иногда используется для проповедей. Оттуда и попали в позднекомментаторские упоминания.



> Но в комментаторской традиции есть???Или нет???


Вроде бы где-то поскальзывало упоминание. Но сейчас не найду. Но это уже век 11 нашей эры, не раньше.

----------


## Оскольд

> Там - из махаяны. Всё-таки взаимное влияние есть. Джатакамала Арьи Шуры иногда используется для проповедей. Оттуда и попали в позднекомментаторские упоминания.


Угу. Понятно. А почему Вы обсуждаете эту историю в рамках этой темы? Тема же про другое)))) Наставления Далай Ламы все таки о том, когда видишь что происходит насилие и вмешиваешься, причем как видно из цитаты приведенной Дэченом Намджролом следует очень тщательно подумать прежде чем применять силу и быть крайне осторожным, ну и если инцедент исчерпан постфактум силу применять(мстить) нельзя. Далай Лама же не наставлял заранее предугадывать что произойдет(как в джатаке)... Т.е. эта история и наставления Далай Ламы очень о разном. Понимаете, бханте?))) Или ради победы тхеравады лучше этого не замечать?)))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.04.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> вернемся - а какие тогда последствия будут?


Вадимко. Ну почитайте Ламрим дальше, ну что толку дяденек изводить. Ну да, есть последствия от любого действия, но они разные. От одного убийства Вы только, может, чихнете разок, да и то, если будет ветерок, а от другого загнетесь в аду где, между прочим, каждый миг на земле пролетает тыща лет.
Ну вот, уж не откажите, почитайте о плодах кармы тут:
http://spiritual.ru/lib/lamrim23.html непреложность, разрастание плодов деяний, невозможность встречи с плодами несодеянного, невозможность пропажи содеянного,десять "путей" кармы.
И тут:
http://spiritual.ru/lib/lamrim24.html Непосредственно о проступках тела-речи-ума, и когда плод созрел полностью.
И тут:
http://spiritual.ru/lib/lamrim25.html  Разъяснение тяжести,о шести обстоятельствах весомости

И уж самое главное тут:. если вы вдруг не Асилите предыдущее.
http://spiritual.ru/lib/lamrim26.html плоды, - созревшие, отражающие причины, господствующие плоды, подразделение кармы на ввергающую и завершающую, деяния определенного и неопределенного возмездия, факторы восьми видов, порядок созревания плодов благих и неблагих деяний, обильно посеянных в душе, вот Вам переходный флаг в руки, - разбирайтесь.

Прочитали? Поразмышляли? Теперь я Вам задам вопрос. А если Вы уснете за рулем КАМаза и раздавите 40 человек, - что Вам за это будет? Отвечать четко, - в какой жизни и что именно с Вами произойдет, и когда созреет сий плод.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> причем как видно из цитаты приведенной Дэченом Намджролом следует очень тщательно подумать прежде чем применять силу и быть крайне осторожным, ну и если инцедент исчерпан постфактум силу применять(мстить) нельзя. Далай Лама же не наставлял заранее предугадывать что произойдет(как в джатаке)... Т.е. эта история и наставления Далай Ламы очень о разном.


Я уже писал выше, что меня в этой теме интересует практический аспект, а не врутренний. Т.е. допустим некий человек совершает, на мой непросветлённый взгляд нехорошие действия. А мне говорят, что он - просветлённый и действует, стало быть, исходя из высшего понимания. Вот и встаёт вопрос, как мне отличить Асахару от бодхисатты.

Плюс уже озвученный вариант про войну двух просветлённых: Пятого Далай-ламы и Кармапы за власть в Тибете. Могут ли два просветлённых одновременно вести праведную войну? 

Т.е. мой вопрос - вопрос практического выбора. Кого мне считать просветлённым. И как отличить его действия от действий непросветлённых. В связи с этим и джатаку про бодхисатту Чёрного Дротика вспомнили.

----------


## Оскольд

> Я уже писал выше, что меня в этой теме интересует практический аспект, а не врутренний. Т.е. допустим некий человек совершает, на мой непросветлённый взгляд нехорошие действия. А мне говорят, что он - просветлённый и действует, стало быть, исходя из высшего понимания. Вот и встаёт вопрос, как мне отличить Асахару от бодхисатты.
> 
> Плюс уже озвученный вариант про войну двух просветлённых: Пятого Далай-ламы и Кармапы за власть в Тибете. Могут ли два просветлённых одновременно вести праведную войну? 
> 
> Т.е. мой вопрос - вопрос практического выбора. Кого мне считать просветлённым. И как отличить его действия от действий непросветлённых. В связи с этим и джатаку про бодхисатту Чёрного Дротика вспомнили.


Ну так здесь это все оффтоп. В наставлениях Далай Ламы не слова про эти вопросы. Там про другое. Про то что если Вы видите что кому то требуется защита, то должны ее(защиту) даровать...

----------


## Топпер

> Ну так здесь это все оффтоп. В наставлениях Далай Ламы не слова про эти вопросы. Там про другое. Про то что если Вы видите что кому то требуется защита, то должны ее(защиту) даровать...


Не совсем офтоп. Раз кто-то даёт защиту, значит возникает вопрос её оценки со стороны.

----------


## Оскольд

> Не совсем офтоп. Раз кто-то даёт защиту, значит возникает вопрос её оценки со стороны.


И? Причем здесь тибетские феодальные войны, джатака про предугадывание и т.д.???

----------


## Оскольд

И вообще не понятно почему у кого то возникает вопрос оценки действий другого человека со стороны)))))) Просто так заради интересу?)))))) Зачем к примеру Вам, бханте, оценивать действия некого гипотетического махаянца который следуя наставлениям Далай Ламы вступился за кого то, кого к примеру избивали??? Вы кем то уполномочены оценивать его действия? На вас возложили такую обязанность?)))

----------


## Топпер

> И вообще не понятно почему у кого то возникает вопрос оценки действий другого человека со стороны)))))) Просто так заради интересу?)))))) Зачем к примеру Вам, бханте, оценивать действия некого гипотетического махаянца который следуя наставлениям Далай Ламы вступился за кого то, кого к примеру избивали??? Вы кем то уполномочены оценивать его действия? На вас возложили такую обязанность?)))


Вы переходите в область обсуждения мотивов оппонента. Давайте обойдёмся без этого.

----------


## Оскольд

> Вы переходите в область обсуждения мотивов оппонента. Давайте обойдёмся без этого.


Ни в коем случае. Вы написали что возникает вопрос оценки этого действия. Я спросил у кого и почему? У махаянца.....не возникает. Почкму у тхеравадина возникает? Это вопрос без привязки к конкретной личности.

----------


## Оскольд

Хорошо, бханте, давайте снимем этот вопрос...Я вижу, что для вас он не однозначный. Вы считаете, что махаянец поступает плохо даруя кому то защиту активным образом?

----------


## Топпер

> Хорошо, бханте, давайте снимем этот вопрос...Я вижу, что для вас он не однозначный. Вы считаете, что махаянец поступает плохо даруя кому то защиту активным образом?


У уже писал в этой теме, что некоторые случаи (например, защита родных от бандитов, защита Родины от агрессора) сложно оценивать в таких категориях. Это - сансарная необходимость и так поступают не только махаянцы или тхеравадины, но и атеисты или иудеи. 
Но вот когда такие поступки соотносят с просветлённостью тех или иных людей, вот тогда появляются вопросы.




> Ни в коем случае. Вы написали что возникает вопрос оценки этого действия. Я спросил у кого и почему? У махаянца.....не возникает. Почкму у тхеравадина возникает? Это вопрос без привязки к конкретной личности.


Видимо потому, что махаянец готов верить, если ему сказали, что тот или иной человек - просветлённый. А тхеравадин не всегда готов верить в это без подтверждения.

----------


## Оскольд

> У уже писал в этой теме, что некоторые случаи (например, защита родных от бандитов, защита Родины от агрессора) сложно оценивать в таких категориях. Это - сансарная необходимость и так поступают не только махаянцы или тхеравадины, но и атеисты или иудеи. 
> Но вот когда такие поступки соотносят с просветлённостью тех или иных людей, вот тогда появляются вопросы.


Хочу отметить, что в приведенных словах Далай Ламы не говориться о том, что должен или не должен совершать просветленный... Говориться о том, что должен делать обычный последователь Махаяны согласно обетам бодхисаттвы, с принятием которых он собственно последователем и стал. Как мне кажется, подобные наставления вырабатывают у человека им следующего чувство ответственности  за происходящее с другими жс и активное неравнодушие что соответствует тем целям, той философии и той морали(как части Пути) которая есть в этом учении.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.04.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

> Видимо потому, что махаянец готов верить, если ему сказали, что тот или  иной человек - просветлённый. А тхеравадин не всегда готов верить в это  без подтверждения.


Ну почему же)))Махаянец обязан к примеру долго проверять своего предполагаемого Учителя)))И уж тем более не обязан верить в чью то просветленность...Но в этой теме это опять же оффтоп. Я имел ввиду что у махаянца не возникает вопроса по поводу того следовать или нет обетам бодхисаттвы. Вопрос о просветленных и т.д. выходит далеко за рамки этой темы.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Ну почему же)))Махаянец обязан к примеру долго проверять своего предполагаемого Учителя)))


Вы в серьёз считаете, что большинство наших последователей тибетских, например, учителей, долго жили рядом с ними и тщательно оценивали их поведение, прежде чем стать учениками?  :Big Grin:

----------

Zom (18.04.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

> Вы в серьёз считаете, что большинство наших последователей тибетских, например, учителей, долго жили рядом с ними и тщательно оценивали их поведение, прежде чем стать учениками?


Вы серьезно считаете, что в мире есть хоть одно учение(в ключая тхераваду) где всегда все строго следуют мануалам? :Big Grin:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.04.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

> Вы серьезно считаете, что в мире есть хоть одно учение(в ключая тхераваду) где всегда все строго следуют мануалам?


и это давайте кончать с оффтопом(мне прям стыдно Вам как модеру, да еще и бхиккху об этом напоминать)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Вот ничего страшнее такого "бодхисаттвы", вчера получившее посвящение Ваджракиллайи, например, сегодня доставшее откуда то что-то наподобие киллайи и завтра решившее отправиться свершать свой обет бодхисаттвы и не придумать...


Какое отношение имеет какой-то дурак к реальному Бодхисаттве?

----------

Оскольд (18.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.04.2012)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Сообщение от Zom
> 
> 
> Есть. Это ж джатака. Она везде есть. И про тигрицу, которая бодхисатту съела тоже есть, например.
> 
> 
> Ну не знаю, может быть между палийскими и, скажем, санскритскими(тибетскими, китайскими) версиями джатак есть какие то расхождения...Так Вы говорите эта история вполне аутентичная с точки зрения Тхеравады?(можно ссылочки именно на палийскую версию этой джатаки? в переводе на англ естественно) Так что же ее так долго оспаривает бханте Топпер??????


Как я понял, эта история из The Skill in Means (Upāyakauśalya) Sutra. Не джатака.
Здесь, на странице 73 (п.132 сутры):
http://books.google.ru/books?id=-Vu4...0Means&f=false

----------

Оскольд (18.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Рудой в примечаниях к Абхидхармакхоши приводит любопытную цитату из Anguttara Nikaya:

Невежда, совершающий даже небольшой грех, идет вниз; мудрец, соверши он даже большой грех, избегает зла. Небольшой кусок железа тонет; но то же самое железо в большой массе, но откованное в форму сосуда, плывет по воде.

Прям по нашей теме.

----------

Же Ка (18.04.2012), Оскольд (18.04.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (18.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Рудой в примечаниях к Абхидхармакхоши приводит любопытную цитату из Anguttara Nikaya:
> 
> Невежда, совершающий даже небольшой грех, идет вниз; мудрец, соверши он даже большой грех, избегает зла. Небольшой кусок железа тонет; но то же самое железо в большой массе, но откованное в форму сосуда, плывет по воде.
> 
> Прям по нашей теме.


Да, это согласуется с мнением Будды, изложенным в Лонапхала сутте.

----------

Же Ка (18.04.2012), Сергей Хос (18.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.04.2012)

----------


## Tong Po

> А потому что они не доехали и до тех мест, где ещё оставался джайнизм и индуизм ,)


Да Вы что?! Вся Северная Индия была под властью мусульман и никуда там ни индуизм, ни джайнизм не исчезли. Более того, развивались новые течения индуизма - кабирпантх, например, гаудийя-вайшнавизм... У мусульманского правителя Акбара была жена-индуистка Джодха, А, например, мусульманский судья Чханд Кази так и вообще был обращён в индуисты после диспута с Чайтаньей. И никто ни тому, ни другому горло не преререзал. Хотя, конечно, были и другие примеры.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.04.2012)

----------


## Tong Po

> а какие же последствия будут, какие ещё последствия могут быть, если у них нет кармического основания?


 Изучите уже первоисточники что ли... 

*"карма - это внутренне побуждение и действие, им вызываемое"* (С) Арья Васубандху. 

Отсюда следует (если не знаете почему - почитайте какой-либо учебник логики), что, если у Вас нет намерения, то нет и кармы. Не всякое действие является кармой. Карма - это *частный* случай закона причины и следствия.

----------

Же Ка (18.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.04.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

> Да Вы что?! Вся Северная Индия была под властью мусульман и никуда там ни индуизм, ни джайнизм не исчезли. Более того, развивались новые течения индуизма - кабирпантх, например, гаудийя-вайшнавизм... У мусульманского правителя Акбара была жена-индуистка Джодха, А, например, мусульманский судья Чханд Кази так и вообще был обращён в индуисты после диспута с Чайтаньей. И никто ни тому, ни другому горло не преререзал. Хотя, конечно, были и другие примеры.


И при всем при этом неплохо помнить что в то же самое время сподвижника Чайтаньи Харидаса Тхакура избивали на 40(точно не помню но по моему на 40) рынках по приказу мусульманского правителя...И только то, что он находился в постоянном бхава-самадхи, говорят, позволило ему выжить... Нет, я думаю просто численность индусов не позволила мусульманам сделать то же, что в Пакистане или Восточной Бенгалии(Бангладеш)...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.04.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

Вообще Бангладеш меняла веры как перчатки......буддизм, тантризм, вайшнавизм, ислам(пожалуй быстрее веры меняли только в малайзии-индонезии)...но последняя перчатка прилипла к руке так что и не отодрать...а жаль. Я как то помнится лазил по хиндуязычным сайтам и находил к примеру совсем свежие новости то о том, что где то привязали к дереву и избили саньяси миссии Рамакришны, где то разнесли в пух и прах храм Дурги(или Кали, точно не помню), там изнасиловали индусок, там убили...В общем не преведи Бхагаван жить немусульманином в мусульманской стране...Да и мусульманином тоже)))) Хотя....при этом в некоторых народно-"суфийских" течениях Бангладеш нет нет а промелькнет лицо тантры))))
к примеру вот(если конечно верить Свами Раме):



> Один мой сотоваpищ по yченичествy, из семьи обpазованного санскpитского пандита, был pодом из Меданипypа в Бенгалии<...>  Двоюродная сестра моего сотоварища по ученичеству, жившая здесь же, рассказала мне об одном мусульманском тантристе, которому тогда было 92 года. Я пошел повидаться с ним, и мы проговорили три часа. Он был известен в здешних краях как Маулави, священник, ведущий богослужения в мечетях и знающий Коран, священную книгу ислама. 
> 
> На следующее утро Маулави взял меня с собой на пруд, расположенный за пределами селения. С собой он прихватил цыпленка. Взяв веревку, он привязал один ее конец к цыпленку, а другой к банановому дереву и велел мне сесть и внимательно наблюдать. Он стал что-то бормотать и бросать черные горошины на веревку, после чего цыпленок вдруг забился в агонии и перестал подавать признаки жизни. "Цыпленок мертв", -- провозгласил тантрист. Я подумал: "В этом нет ничего созидательного. Это очень плохая сила. Это черная магия". Между тем он попросил меня убедиться в том, что цыпленок действительно мертв. Я спросил, могу ли я подержать цыпленка некоторое время под водой. Он не возражал. Я продержал цыпленка под водой не меньше пяти минут, и затем вытащил. По моему мнению цыпленок был мертв. Тогда он, проделав тот же ритуал, что и ранее, заключавшийся в бросании черных горошин и бормотании каких-то слов, вернул цыпленка к жизни. Это по-настоящему поразило меня. Он сказал: "А теперь привяжи один конец веревки к банановому дереву, а другой обмотай вокруг пояса. Я покажу тебе кое-что другое". Однако я, вместо того чтобы сделать то, что он мне велел, со всех ног бросился бежать в селение, оставив Маулави с его цыпленком далеко позади


Эх..........а ведь когда то это была земля махасиддхов....Сарахи того же, писавшего песни свои вроде бы на бенгали...

----------

Tong Po (18.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Эх..........а ведь когда то это была земля махасиддхов....Сарахи того же, писавшего песни свои вроде бы на бенгали...


Теперь только шамбалинской войны ждать.

----------

Оскольд (18.04.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

> Теперь только шамбалинской войны ждать.


Знаете Топпер, лично я расцениваю эту ситуацию как еще одно наставление о Пустотности данное нам этой жизнью...Аничча...Все непостоянно. Была, была великая Гауда и где то вот на таких вот полянах т.с.  сиживали по ночам великие йогины...и нет...нет его...зеленое знамя исламистского злочестия реет над этими просторами....но аничча, она непреложима...и будет время когда и это зеленое знамя опадет во прах, как опадают осенние листья...так будет))) Такова сансара...все суета и суета сует и нет ничего вечного под луной, как говаривал один еврейский махасиддха)))) Или вот вспомнилась еще одна показательная история. В году этак 60 или 70 пригласили одного православного старца на допрос в КГБ и задали провакационный вопрос "Разве советская власть не с попущения божия установилась в России" "С попущения" ответил старец, "но придет время когда Г-дь скажет - хватит!" ))) Так что все проходит....и это пройдет)))

----------


## Топпер

> .и будет время когда и это зеленое знамя опадет во прах, как опадают осенние листья...так будет))) Такова сансара...все суета и суета сует и нет ничего вечного под луной, как говаривал один еврейский махасиддха))))


....Вынесет всё - и широкую, ясную
Грудью дорогу проложит себе.
Жаль только - жить в эту пору прекрасную
Уж не придется - ни мне, ни тебе.

----------

Оскольд (18.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.04.2012)

----------


## Vadimko

> Вадим, Ваша позиция будет правильной, если предположить что всем, что происходит в мире, управляет закон кармы, и никто, кроме него. Но в тхераваде это не так. Существует достаточно много законов, управляющих действительностью,например, законы физики. При окислении водорода получается вода, никакая камма для этого не нужна. Камма, это своего рода милиционер,который наблюдает за происходящим, и включается только тогда, когда в происходящие процессы вмешивается сознание. Тода этот милиционер оценивает нанесенный ущерб и добавляет свои действия к тому, что происходит. Если сознание не участвовало - милиционер спит. Если Вы во сне раздавили жука - то с точки зрения каммы это такое же действие, как падение камня под воздействием силы тяжести. Камма спит. Каммических последствий нет. Но могут быть другие последствия - природные,например, испачканная простыня.
> 
> Что касается того, что пока мы живем,мы причиняем страдания окружающим и непрерывно разрушаем - я с Вами согласен. Это - составная часть бытия. Но в контексте буддизма мы акцентируем внимание не на этом, а на том, являются ли наши действия при этом "грехом", будем ли мы нести за них ответственность. Ответ - не всегда. Иногда,причиняя страдания окружающим нас живым существам, мы не понесем за это никакую ответственность. Или понесем, но эта кара наступит не в силу действия закона кармы, а по иным причинам, например, из-за законов физики.
> 
> Вот, примерно так. Заранее прошу прощения у местных гуру - я намеренно объясняю очень упрощенно.



получается физические законы вселенной сами по себе, закон кармы сам по себе? 

есть ли в тхераваде что-то абсолютное, которое всегда, везде и для всех, без каких-либо условий?


З.Ы. спасибо за ясный ответ, из своего понимания. приятно.

----------


## Vadimko

> То есть если вашим телом кого-то ударили, то это действие вашего тела?


да, моё тело было использовано как инструмент.

----------


## Akaguma

> получается физические законы вселенной сами по себе, закон кармы сам по себе?


Именно так.




> Хотя все законы природы опираются на принцип зависимости от причин, всё же их можно выделить в соответствии с разными типами взаимосвязи. Буддийские Комментарии описывают пять категорий законов природы:
> 
> 1. Уту-нияма: закон природы, относящийся к физическим предметам и изменениям в окружающей среде. Сюда можно отнести такие феномены как погода, раскрытие цветами лепестков на рассвете и их закрытие на закате, принципы, благодаря которым почва, вода и минеральные вещества способствуют росту деревьев, а также то, как вещи распадаются и разлагаются. Здесь выделены изменения, которые происходят из-за нагревания или температуры.
> 
> 2. Биджа-нияма: закон природы, относящийся к наследственности, суть которого можно выразить пословицей: «что посеешь, то и пожнёшь» (если понимать её буквально).
> 
> 3. Читта-нияма: закон природы, относящийся к работе ума, процессу познавания объектов чувств и умственным реакциям на них.
> 
> 4. Камма-нияма: закон природы, относящийся к человеческому поведению, процессу возникновения действий и их результатов. Суть можно выразить так: «хорошие поступки приносят хорошие результаты, плохие поступки приносят плохие результаты».
> ...


 (c) Праюдх Паютто

----------


## Vadimko

> Вадимко. Ну почитайте Ламрим дальше, ну что толку дяденек изводить. Ну да, есть последствия от любого действия, но они разные. От одного убийства Вы только, может, чихнете разок, да и то, если будет ветерок, а от другого загнетесь в аду где, между прочим, каждый миг на земле пролетает тыща лет.
> Ну вот, уж не откажите, почитайте о плодах кармы тут:
> http://spiritual.ru/lib/lamrim23.html непреложность, разрастание плодов деяний, невозможность встречи с плодами несодеянного, невозможность пропажи содеянного,десять "путей" кармы.
> И тут:
> http://spiritual.ru/lib/lamrim24.html Непосредственно о проступках тела-речи-ума, и когда плод созрел полностью.
> И тут:
> http://spiritual.ru/lib/lamrim25.html  Разъяснение тяжести,о шести обстоятельствах весомости
> 
> И уж самое главное тут:. если вы вдруг не Асилите предыдущее.
> ...


а разве я утверждаю что-то другое?

я интересуюсь мнением некоторых участников форума, они проявляют известную щедрость и ведут со мной разговор.

к сожалению на ваши ответы не могу дать никакого ответа.

----------


## Нико

> Плюс уже озвученный вариант про войну двух просветлённых: Пятого Далай-ламы и Кармапы за власть в Тибете. Могут ли два просветлённых одновременно вести праведную войну?


Дайте ссылку на материалы, хочу почитать. Просто сейчас я вижу Далай-ламу 14-го и Гьялва Кармапу, между ними прекраснейшие отношения. ))))

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (18.04.2012), Пема Дролкар (19.04.2012)

----------


## Нико

Более того, идут разговоры, что, если ЕС Далай-лама уйдёт, семнадцатый Кармапа может стать его преемником. Только Ургьен Тинлей Дордже.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> С компьютерными юнитами нет каммы убийства даже отчасти, ибо ты чётко знаешь, что не убиваешь никого, и соответственно, тут нет даже минимально реального намерения убивать. Это то же самое, допустим, что сделать из хлеба человечка и его съесть. Какая тут камма будет?


Ну а если ЖС воспринимается маниаком как компьютерный персонаж или человечек из мясахлеба, то кармы убийства тоже, стало быть, нет.

----------


## Мансур

> получается физические законы вселенной сами по себе, закон кармы сам по себе?


 Это несколько упрощенно, но примерно так. В природе есть гравитационное взаимодействие, а есть электромагнитное. И на физическое тело влияют обе эти силы, то, что происходит с ним - есть сумма этих действий. Но обе этих силы есть частные случаи взаимодействия вообще. Так же и с каммой и законами физики. 




> есть ли в тхераваде что-то абсолютное, которое всегда, везде и для всех, без каких-либо условий?


Извините, я не очень понимаю вопрос. Например, этические заповеди для всех одинаковы, безо всяких условий. Не убий, и точка. (Собственно, поэтому и возник этот спор). Или Вас интересует, есть ли в мире с точки зрения тхеравады что-то абсолютное? Нет, такого нет. Это противоречило бы принципу "аничча".

----------


## Топпер

> Ну а если ЖС воспринимается маниаком как компьютерный персонаж или человечек из мясахлеба, то кармы убийства тоже, стало быть, нет.


У маньяка есть намерение убивать людей. На то он и маньяк.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> получается физические законы вселенной сами по себе, закон кармы сам по себе?


Что значит "сам по себе"? Эти законы взаимосвязанны в некоторой степени, но не являются одним и тем же.



> есть ли в тхераваде что-то абсолютное, которое всегда, везде и для всех, без каких-либо условий?


Ниббана. Она не зависит от причин и условий.

----------


## Vadimko

> Что значит "сам по себе"? Эти законы взаимосвязанны в некоторой степени, но не являются одним и тем же.


и что является общим основанием (источником) этих законов? 




> Ниббана. Она не зависит от причин и условий.


а вот такая штука, например - все существа, всегда и везде, желают быть счастливы, выполняется для всех, при любых условиях - абосолют?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> У маньяка есть намерение убивать людей. На то он и маньяк.


Это люди так судят. А у него (конкретного описанного маниака) нет такого намерения. Есть намерение потрошить игрушечных человечков из мяса, или что там ещё ему видится.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Это люди так судят. А у него (конкретного описанного маниака) нет такого намерения. Есть намерение потрошить игрушечных человечков из мяса, или что там ещё ему видится.


Вот видите, вы сами пишите, что намерение у него есть. А то, что он живых существ неправильно видит - это глубокое омрачение. Но здесь уже многое будет зависеть о того, насколько он вменяемый. Ибо есть душевнобольные, которые ничего не соображают, а есть и такие, которые прекрасно осознают свои действия.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.04.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Вот видите, вы сами пишите, что намерение у него есть.


Каэшна есть! Но--не то, которое "создает карму убийства".




> А то, что он живых существ неправильно видит - это глубокое омрачение. Но здесь уже многое будет зависеть о того, насколько он вменяемый. Ибо есть душевнобольные, которые ничего не соображают, а есть и такие, которые прекрасно осознают свои действия.


Мы не о мере наказания рассуждаем, а о кармических последствиях такого намерения, когда деятель не сознаёт, что перед ним ЖС.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.04.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Ну а если ЖС воспринимается маниаком как компьютерный персонаж или человечек из мясахлеба, то кармы убийства тоже, стало быть, нет.


Я уверен, что не бывает маньяков, которые вообще тотально не понимали бы, что перед ним живой человек или живое существо. У них искажён ум, но не до такой степени, что они совсем уж баобабами становятся .)

----------


## Мансур

> Ну а если ЖС воспринимается маниаком как компьютерный персонаж или человечек из мясахлеба, то кармы убийства тоже, стало быть, нет.


Мне кажется, подобные размышления не дадут плода. Не зря Будда учил, что карма очень сложна. Я думаю, что кармические последствия нельзя вычислить, их можно только увидеть, при наличии соответствующих способностей.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> и что является общим основанием (источником) этих законов?


Дхамма нияма.



> а вот такая штука, например - все существа, всегда и везде, желают быть счастливы, выполняется для всех, при любых условиях - абосолют?


Не знаю. Спросите у живых существ.

----------

Zom (18.04.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Я уверен, что не бывает маньяков, которые вообще тотально не понимали бы, что перед ним живой человек или живое существо. У них искажён ум, но не до такой степени, что они совсем уж баобабами становятся .)


В силу кармических причин описанный маниак, положим, видит перед собой монстра. Как в игре компьютерной. Выходит, он не совершает убийства.

----------


## Топпер

> Каэшна есть! Но--не то, которое "создает карму убийства".
> 
> Мы не о мере наказания рассуждаем, а о кармических последствиях такого намерения, когда деятель не сознаёт, что перед ним ЖС.


Тогда, видимо, у него меньшая камма будет складываться. 
Я уже приводил цитату из Ламрима:



> Помысел тройствен:
> (1) Представление - четырех видов: представление об "объекте" - живом существе как о живом существе *или как о не-существе*, представление о не-существе как о не-существе или как о живом существе. Первое и третье представления безошибочны, а второе и четвертое ошибочны.
> Притом, если начинаешь исполнение [убийства] с конкретным намерением, например: "Убью только Девадатту", - [но] по ошибке убиваешь Яджану, то это не самый настоящий грех [убиения]: для такого требуется безошибочное представление. *Если же во время исполнения имеешь общее намерение: "Убью всякого, кто попадется", - то безошибочное представление не требуется*.





> В силу кармических причин описанный маниак, положим, видит перед собой монстра. Как в игре компьютерной. Выходит, он не совершает убийства.


Даже по уголовному законодательству такого человека не наказывают, а лечат.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.04.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> Выходит, он не совершает убийства.


Выходит, что нет  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

> В силу кармических причин описанный маниак, положим, видит перед собой монстра. Как в игре компьютерной. Выходит, он не совершает убийства.


Монстр живое существо, так что совершает. Тогда уж лучше так - в силу кармических причин маньяк видит дерево, срубает его, а потом разрубает ствол на куски, чтобы разжечь камин, а это... ба... оказался маленький мальчик буратино )))) Ну тогда да - если настолько всё плохо - то видимо не совершает никакой каммы ))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> да, моё тело было использовано как инструмент.


Кто создал карму в этом случае?

----------


## Vadimko

> Дхамма нияма..


спасибо, как обычно очень доходчиво всё разъяснили, в своём стиле.




> Не знаю. Спросите у живых существ.


что именно вы не знаете, желают ли все существа счастья?

----------


## Vadimko

> Кто создал карму в этом случае?


вернемся к моим словам:
"но действие, без последствия, это конечно нонсен, где такого можно набраться?"

из-за того что мое тело было использовано кем-то в каких-то целях, я в том числе получу какие-то последствия, какие не берусь судить.

----------


## Vadimko

> Тогда, видимо, у него меньшая камма будет складываться. 
> Я уже приводил цитату из Ламрима:
> 
> 
> Даже по уголовному законодательству такого человека не наказывают, а лечат.


а если вернуться к камазу и 40 жертам
прилюсовать Greedy с его:
Не всё так просто, как кажется.
Из четырёх: представление, помысел, клеша и завершение, - двое последних присутствуют.
Представления о том, что кого-то убиваю - не было.
Помысла кого-то убить - не было.
Клеша, приведшая к действию (скажем неведение, из-за которого мне надо было куда-то ехать на камазе) - было.
Завершение (причинение смерти живым существам) - было. 


получается что кармические послдествия, таки будут, так?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> вернемся к моим словам:
> "но действие, без последствия, это конечно нонсен, где такого можно набраться?"
> из-за того что мое тело было использовано кем-то в каких-то целях, я в том числе получу какие-то последствия, какие не берусь судить.


При всем уважении, это Ваши выдумки. Из теории кармы, как она понимается в буддизме, такой вывод никак не следует. Чтобы была Ваша карма, непременно должен быть задействован элемент Вашего личного воления (связанного именно с Вашей сантаной). Иначе никакой кармы не образуется.

----------

Tong Po (18.04.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> получается что кармические послдествия, таки будут, так?


Помысла нет, значит кармических последствий не будут.
Будут последствия, связанные с другими законами. Например, будут последствия согласно читты-ниямы, так как будет происходить распознание ситуации, её осмысление. Для кого-то это даже выльется в то, что он сойдёт с ума.

Но такой результат - это не следствие реализации кармы от данного наезда. Это кармический плод от совершённого в предыдущих жизнях.
Сам же наезд без умысла никакого своего кармического плода иметь не будет, так как раз умысла не было, то семена кармы посеяны не были.

----------


## Akaguma

> Это кармический плод от совершённого в предыдущих жизнях.


Это может быть плодом кармы, а может и не быть.

----------


## Vadimko

> При всем уважении, это Ваши выдумки. Из теории кармы, как она понимается в буддизме, такой вывод никак не следует. Чтобы была Ваша карма, непременно должен быть задействован элемент Вашего личного воления (связанного именно с Вашей сантаной). Иначе никакой кармы не образуется.


честно говоря, даже немного завидую вам - можно убивать, воровать, делать что угодно, главное чтобы личного воления не было, и всё сойдёт с рук, не будет абсолютно никаких последствий не хороших, не плохих.

в моей голове это не укладывается

извините, если что не так  :Wink:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> в моей голове это не укладывается


Почитайте Абидарму Васубандхи, главу  "Каманирдеша", есть в Сети на русском языке в очень хорошем переводе.
И все потихоньку уложится.
В голове.

----------

Tong Po (18.04.2012), Же Ка (18.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.04.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Это может быть плодом кармы, а может и не быть.


Т.е. Вы говорите, что умственные состояния могут не являться плодами кармы?

----------


## Akaguma

> в моей голове это не укладывается


Возможно Вы наделяете закон кармы нравственными и моральными характеристиками. Но это не так, это абсолютно "холодный" и "безнравственный" закон природы, как закон всемирного тяготения.

----------


## Vadimko

> Помысла нет, значит кармических последствий не будут.
> Будут последствия, связанные с другими законами. Например, будут последствия согласно читты-ниямы, так как будет происходить распознание ситуации, её осмысление. Для кого-то это даже выльется в то, что он сойдёт с ума.
> 
> Но такой результат - это не следствие реализации кармы от данного наезда. Это кармический плод от совершённого в предыдущих жизнях.
> Сам же наезд без умысла никакого своего кармического плода иметь не будет, так как раз умысла не было, то семена кармы посеяны не были.


у меня другая точка зрения, немного
знаешь ситуацию, что так случится? - нет
создал ситуацию, чтобы она произошла? - да
желал чтобы это произошло? - нет
доволен результатом? - нет

как мнимимум будут созданы кармические связи (или они станут более тесными) с убитыми существами, что повысит вероятность встречи в "ближайшее время", ну и отношение этих существ к вам возможно будет не самым приятным.

----------


## Akaguma

> Т.е. Вы говорите, что умственные состояния могут не являться плодами кармы?


Да. Может быть результатом не камма-нияма, а читта-нияма.

----------


## Greedy

> Да. Может быть результатом не камма-нияма, а читта-нияма.


Чуть уточную вопрос: возможно ли читта в отсутствии плодов каммы?

----------


## Greedy

> создал ситуацию, чтобы она произошла? - да


Т.е. Вы создали не только камаз и его движение, но и автобус, людей в нём и их движение на пути камаза?
Тогда да. Вы, создавая всё это, имели намерение их столкнуть.

А если вы просто передвинули одну костяшку, не видя ничего кроме неё, то возникшая цепная реакция семян кармы не создаст.

----------


## Akaguma

> Чуть уточную вопрос: возможно ли читта в отсутствии плодов каммы?


Хм. Хороший вопрос. Можно предположить, что да. Хотя бы на примере Будды после просветления. 

Но, вообще, я имел в виду слова Будды, что считать любое счастье или несчастье плодом прошлой кармы, является заблуждением.

----------


## Greedy

> Хм. Хороший вопрос. Можно предположить, что да. Хотя бы на примере Будды после просветления.


Такое мнение противоречит представлению о нирване архатов. Они не создают новой кармы, но читта у них ещё есть. И она является результатом их прошлой кармы.




> Но, вообще, я имел в виду слова Будды, что считать любое счастье или несчастье плодом прошлой кармы, является заблуждением.


Счастье и несчастье не являются четасиками. То есть мы не может говорить о них, рассматривая соотношения кармы и читты.

----------


## Vadimko

> Т.е. Вы создали не только камаз и его движение, но и автобус, людей в нём и их движение на пути камаза?
> Тогда да. Вы, создавая всё это, имели намерение их столкнуть.
> 
> А если вы просто передвинули одну костяшку, не видя ничего кроме неё, то возникшая цепная реакция семян кармы не создаст.


ok, зменим создал, на участвовал.

----------


## Greedy

> ok, зменим создал, на участвовал.


Тогда получится, что в такой трактовке намерение неопределённо. Можно участвовать в событиях намеренно, а можно даже не подозревать о них.
Как например китайцы ненамеренно участвуют в ненависти того, кто ненавидит китайцев. Вы же не будете говорить, что эти китайцы плодят себе неблагую карму, вызывая своим наличием ненависить у того, кто их ненавидит?

----------

Tong Po (18.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.04.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Возможно Вы наделяете закон кармы нравственными и моральными характеристиками. Но это не так, это абсолютно "холодный" и "безнравственный" закон природы, как закон всемирного тяготения.


Извиняюсь за вторжение.
Интересно, как вы объясните его точное совпадение с социальным заказом?  :Wink: 
Изначально кармой назывались последствия не всякого действия, а лишь ритуального. Когда классовые отношения, стали меняться с родоплеменных, на более сложные, то расслоение общества потребовало от жрецов, перенесения сугубо религиозного закона кармы на общественные отношения. Расслоение общества на классы и деление на касты, требовало обоснования, почему одни люди рождаются в низших кастах и нищете, а другие в высших, и имеют власть и право на эксплуатацию более низких сословий. В буддизме, этот закон продолжал проходить обкатку и детальное философское обоснование, но ни куда не ушел от выполнения социального заказа, поэтому то, что он якобы абсолютно "холодный" и "безнравственный" - мягко говоря не соответствует реальному положению дел.

----------


## Vadimko

> Тогда получится, что в такой трактовке намерение неопределённо. Можно участвовать в событиях намеренно, а можно даже не подозревать о них.
> Как например китайцы ненамеренно участвуют в ненависти того, кто ненавидит китайцев. Вы же не будете говорить, что эти китайцы плодят себе неблагую карму, вызывая своим наличием ненависить у того, кто их ненавидит?


не буду конечно, но у этих китайцев в "какой-то момент, потом" например, может оказаться непривеливое лицо для этого человека или отказ пожать руку, какое-то неприятие этого человека, хотя видимых для этого причин может не быть, и человек который их ненавидел переживёт свою к ним ненависть таким образом.

----------


## Greedy

> В буддизме, этот закон продолжал проходить обкатку и детальное философское обоснование, но ни куда не ушел от выполнения социального заказа, поэтому то, что он якобы абсолютно "холодный" и "безнравственный" - мягко говоря не соответствует реальному положению дел.


А что это за реальное положение дел?

----------


## Greedy

> не буду конечно, но у этих китайцев в "какой-то момент, потом"...


Так не будут или буду? - Вы, уж, определитесь.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> А что это за реальное положение дел?


Реальное положение дел таково, что он не "холодный" и не "безнравственный", а "теплый" и "нравственный"  :Smilie: , точнее выполняет вполне вменяемый социальный заказ.

----------


## Greedy

> Реальное положение дел таково, что он не "холодный" и не "безнравственный", а "теплый" и "нравственный" , точнее выполняет вполне вменяемый социальный заказ.


Понятно. Реальное положение дел - это желание видеть карму в роли выполняющей некий социальный заказ.
Тогда у Вас всё сойдётся, кроме вопроса: на каком основании Вы приписываете карме такую роль?

----------


## Akaguma

> Реальное положение дел таково, что он не "холодный" и не "безнравственный", а "теплый" и "нравственный" , точнее выполняет вполне вменяемый социальный заказ.


Причем тут соц. заказ и закон реальности? А законы Ньютона какой соц. заказ выполняют?

ЗЫ А вообще то, это буддистский форум, и, по-хорошему, Вольф начал уже заниматься проповедью атеизма, что должно вызвать определенный кармический плод в виде бана  :Smilie:

----------


## Vadimko

> Так не будут или буду? - Вы, уж, определитесь.


а когда я такое утверждал?

могу даже сказать, что жертвы всяких неприятностей скорее всего наоборот "отрабатывают" свою плохую кармы, а не зарабатывают.

----------


## Wyrd

Совпадение из разряда: в 2012 году обещают конец света => как раз в это время Вольф оставил буддизм и пророчит всем паринирвану в смерти - под влиянием апокалиптических настроений.
Т.е. просто недоказуемая кле-ве-та, от которой сложно отмыться. Может, тоже социальный заказ?  :EEK!:

----------


## Greedy

> а когда я такое утверждал?





> Сообщение от Greedy
> 
> 
> Вы же не будете говорить, что эти китайцы плодят себе неблагую карму, вызывая своим наличием ненависить у того, кто их ненавидит?
> 
> 
> не буду конечно...


Ну-ну, продолжайте в том же духе.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Причем тут соц. заказ и закон реальности? А законы Ньютона какой соц. заказ выполняют?


На каком основании, вы проводите параллели между законом Ньютона и законом кармы?




> ЗЫ А вообще то, это буддистский форум, и, по-хорошему, Вольф начал уже заниматься проповедью атеизма, что должно вызвать определенный кармический плод в виде бана


Это было бы как раз не кармическим плодом, а выполнением социального заказа  :Wink:

----------


## Akaguma

> На каком основании, вы ставите знак равенства между законом Ньютона и законом кармы?


На том основании, что я буддист и верю словам Будды. Всё.

----------

Bob (18.04.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> На том основании, что я буддист и верю словам Будды. Всё.


А Ньютон то - наивная простота, доказывал что-то, телодвижения какие-то лишние и бесполезные с точки зрения верующих делал  :Smilie:

----------


## Vadimko

> Ну-ну, продолжайте в том же духе.


вы бы ясно выразились, если у вас какие-то претенции есть, а то я ещё не обрёл желаемых телепатических способностей  :Smilie:

----------


## Шавырин

> А Ньютон то - наивная простота, доказывал что-то, телодвижения какие-то лишние и бесполезные с точки зрения верующих делал


"Всё имеет естественное объяснение;
Всё имеет сверх-естественное объяснение.
Эти два осла и мелют жернова ." (типа так )

----------

Wyrd (18.04.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> А Ньютон то - наивная простота, доказывал что-то, телодвижения какие-то лишние и бесполезные с точки зрения верующих делал


Вы тоже ничего не доказываете.

Вы сменили одну веру на другую. Веру в Слова Будды на веру в "Социальный заказ". И теперь стараетесь видеть его во всём.
Когда Вы встретили критику, что в Словах Будды закон кармы представлен как безличный, нейтральный, Вы восприняли эту информацию как недостоверную, так как это разрушает Вашу веру в "Социальный заказ" кармы.

Но если Вы не апологет веры, то Вы будете разбираться в нюансах, в том, как на самом деле работает закон кармы. И если Вы такую работу проделаете, то увидите, чтоо он безличный, холодный, не делающий никому предпочтений. Как и закон всемирного тяготения. Хороший ты или плохой - твоё сила притяжения зависит от твоей массы. Благородный ты в душе или нет, твоё сегодняшнее положение в обществе зависит от твоих предыдущих деяний на протяжении не только этой жизни.

----------


## Greedy

> вы бы ясно выразились


Я спросил у Вас, считаете ли Вы: создает ли китаец себе неблагую карму из-за того, что его кто-то ненавидит, или не создаёт?

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Вы сменили одну веру на другую. Веру в Слова Будды на веру в "Социальный заказ". И теперь стараетесь видеть его во всём.


Религия социального заказа в чистом виде?  :Big Grin: 




> Но если Вы не апологет веры, то Вы будете разбираться в нюансах, в том, как на самом деле работает закон кармы. И если Вы такую работу проделаете, то увидите, чтоо он безличный, холодный, не делающий никому предпочтений.


Как можно разобраться в нюансах выдуманного закона? Тут есть риск придумать эти нюансы по ходу разбирательства  :Wink: 




> Благородный ты в душе или нет, твоё сегодняшнее положение в обществе зависит от твоих предыдущих деяний на протяжении не только этой жизни.


Так согласно буддизму, *я* не живу несколько жизней. А положение в обществе зависит от вполне прослеживаемых причин: богатства, положения и связей семьи, воспитания лидерских качеств, целеустремленности, удачи и т.п.

----------


## Vadimko

> Я спросил у Вас, считаете ли Вы: создает ли китаец себе неблагую карму из-за того, что его кто-то ненавидит, или не создаёт?


а я ответил, вам непонятен ответ?

----------


## Greedy

> а я ответил, вам непонятен ответ?


Вы ответили в стиле "нет, но да". Я попросил уточнить.

----------


## Greedy

> Как можно разобраться в нюансах выдуманного закона? Тут есть риск придумать эти нюансы по ходу разбирательства


Закон притяжения тоже выдуман? Если нет, то в чём различие?




> Так согласно буддизму, *я* не живу несколько жизней. А положение в обществе зависит от вполне прослеживаемых причин: богатства, положения и связей семьи, воспитания лидерских качеств, целеустремленности, удачи и т.п.


Вы видели когда-нибудь свой мозг? Если не видели, то на каком основании Вы считаете, что он у Вас есть?
Но, в любом случае, Вы считаете, что есть то, что Вы никогда не видели. Вы видели электрон? Непосредственно воспринимали массу? Но Вы считаете, что они есть.

Так что Ваш аргумент, что если я не видел, то этого нет, несостоятелен. Ибо Вы должны будете тогда отказаться и от признания того, что за полем Вашего зрения что-то происходит. Я это не видел, поэтому ничего такого не было и ничего там нет.

----------


## Vadimko

> Тогда получится, что в такой трактовке намерение неопределённо. Можно участвовать в событиях намеренно, а можно даже не подозревать о них.
> Как например китайцы ненамеренно участвуют в ненависти того, кто ненавидит китайцев. Вы же не будете говорить, что эти китайцы плодят себе неблагую карму, вызывая своим наличием ненависить у того, кто их ненавидит?


не буду:
знаешь ситуацию, что так случится? - нет
создал ситуацию, чтобы она произошла? - нет
желал чтобы это произошло? - нет
доволен результатом? - нет

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Закон притяжения тоже выдуман? Если нет, то в чём различие?


Различие как минимум в верифицируемости.




> Вы видели когда-нибудь свой мозг? Если не видели, то на каком основании Вы считаете, что он у Вас есть?
> Но, в любом случае, Вы считаете, что есть то, что Вы никогда не видели. Вы видели электрон? Непосредственно воспринимали массу? Но Вы считаете, что они есть.


Я не утверждаю, что то чего я не видел собственными глазами - не существует. Это ваша идея. Хотя человеческий мозг я видел, и лично препарировал; фотографии атомов, сделанные через электронный микроскоп я видел; и массу я непосредственно воспринимаю с определенной точностью.




> Так что Ваш аргумент, что если я не видел, то этого нет, несостоятелен. Ибо Вы должны будете тогда отказаться и от признания того, что за полем Вашего зрения что-то происходит. Я это не видел, поэтому ничего такого не было и ничего там нет.


Я такого не утверждаю, что того, чего *лично я* не видел - не существует. Что за примитив? Дело в том, что карму *никто* не видит и не может измерить, *кроме* Будды и некоторых архатов, *как утверждается в религиозных писаниях*. 
Но вы перевели разговор в другую плоскость. Я говорил о другом. О том, что закон кармы совпадает во всех своих положениях с социальным заказом человеческого общества. Как вы это объясните, множественными совпадениями?

----------


## Wyrd

> Как вы это объясните, множественными совпадениями?


Вы предлагаете объяснять восход солнца наступлением утра. Это провал.

----------


## Zom

> О том, что закон кармы совпадает во всех своих положениях с социальным заказом человеческого общества. Как вы это объясните, множественными совпадениями?


А в некоторых не просто не совпадает, а казалось бы, вообще невозможен в принципе - и тем не менее...  ,)

Известный «способ» быстро разбогатеть — выиграть в мгновенной лотерее. Как правило, шансы приобрести счастливый билет очень малы. Тем более невероятной выглядит история работницы нью-йоркского гастронома Валери Вильсон, которая получила главный приз дважды. В 2002 году она выиграла миллион долларов в лотерее Cool Million, имея шансы 1 : 5 200 000. А четыре года спустя, приняв участие в лотерее Jubilee, стала обладательницей второго миллиона. На этот раз шансы на выигрыш оценивались как 1 : 705 600. Каков же был её шанс выиграть главный приз в обеих лотереях? Их нетрудно подсчитать: 1 : (5 200 000 ∙ 705 600) = 1 : 3 669 120 000 000, или примерно один из 3,7 триллиона. Шанс и в самом деле ничтожно мал, в чём можно убедиться, если представить себе другую лотерею.

А рекордсменкой по количеству крупных выигрышей стала Джоан Гинтер из Лас-Вегаса. За 17 лет она побеждала в различных лотереях четыре раза — последний в 2010 году — и «заработала» таким образом более 20 млн долларов. Согласно расчётам, учтя имевшиеся каждый раз шансы выиграть, подобное достижение возможно лишь в одном случае из 36∙10^24, или 36 септиллионов, на фоне которых меркнут даже 3,7 триллиона, или 3,7∙10^12!

----------

Tong Po (18.04.2012), Wyrd (18.04.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> А в некоторых не просто не совпадает, а казалось бы, вообще невозможен в принципе - и тем не менее...  ,)
> 
> Известный «способ» быстро разбогатеть — выиграть в мгновенной лотерее. Как правило, шансы приобрести счастливый билет очень малы. Тем более невероятной выглядит история работницы нью-йоркского гастронома Валери Вильсон, которая получила главный приз дважды. В 2002 году она выиграла миллион долларов в лотерее Cool Million, имея шансы 1 : 5 200 000. А четыре года спустя, приняв участие в лотерее Jubilee, стала обладательницей второго миллиона. На этот раз шансы на выигрыш оценивались как 1 : 705 600. Каков же был её шанс выиграть главный приз в обеих лотереях? Их нетрудно подсчитать: 1 : (5 200 000 ∙ 705 600) = 1 : 3 669 120 000 000, или примерно один из 3,7 триллиона. Шанс и в самом деле ничтожно мал, в чём можно убедиться, если представить себе другую лотерею.
> 
> А рекордсменкой по количеству крупных выигрышей стала Джоан Гинтер из Лас-Вегаса. За 17 лет она побеждала в различных лотереях четыре раза — последний в 2010 году — и «заработала» таким образом более 20 млн долларов. Согласно расчётам, учтя имевшиеся каждый раз шансы выиграть, подобное достижение возможно лишь в одном случае из 36∙10^24, или 36 септиллионов, на фоне которых меркнут даже 3,7 триллиона, или 3,7∙10^12!


Это доказывает наличие закона кармы? Может таки отмывка денег, или кто-то узнал какие-то лазейки, или кто-то покупает очень много лотерейных билетов (каковы сравнительные шансы выиграть у того кто покупает 1 лотерейный билет в месяц и у того кто их покупает десятками тысяч?). К тому же шансы на удачу не могут расчитываться простой математической моделью.

----------


## Greedy

> Вы предлагаете объяснять восход солнца наступлением утра. Это провал.


В точку. Солнце восходит на востоке, потому что на восточном склоне растения растут лучше, чем на западном.

Так что восход солнца на востоке - это "социальный заказ" от растений, так как очень хорошо объясняет, почему растения на одном склоне растут лучше, чем на другом.

----------

Tong Po (18.04.2012), Wyrd (18.04.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Таки это доказывает наличие закона кармы? Может таки отмывка денег, или кто-то узнал какие-то лазейки, или кто-то покупает очень много лотерейных билетов.


За этими вещами очень пристально следят - иначе подобные разводки населения (да ещё и в таком масштабе) мигом бы прикрыли во всех странах. Так что все эти нереальные случаи очень даже реальны ,) От каммы не уйдёшь .)




> К тому же шансы на удачу не могут расчитываться простой математической моделью.


Как раз они очень точно рассчитываются простой математической моделью .) Вы же теперь в науку верите? Вот и читайте - http://elementy.ru/lib/431552

----------

Wyrd (18.04.2012), Джнянаваджра (19.04.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> и массу я непосредственно воспринимаю с определенной точностью.


То, что Вы воспринимаете, - это вес.
А вот массу никто напрямую наблюдать ещё не имел возможности. Ни одна гипотеза, объясняющая напрямую что это такое, пока своего подтверждения не получила.

----------

Джнянаваджра (19.04.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Вы предлагаете объяснять восход солнца наступлением утра. Это провал.


Копните глубже, не спешите с выводами.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Как раз они очень точно рассчитываются простой математической моделью .) Вы же теперь в науку верите? Вот и читайте - http://elementy.ru/lib/431552


Прямыми математическими моделями можно просчитать вероятность выиграша, но не удачу конкретного человека. Кроме того, тут может быть замешано тысяча более вероятных событий, но концы которых уже хорошо притопили. Например манипуляция массовым сознанием, в направлении увеличения веры в сверхъестественное (в ту же карму или бога) или в направлении увеличения веры в возможность выигрыша и т.п.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> А вот массу никто напрямую наблюдать ещё не имел возможности. Ни одна гипотеза, объясняющая напрямую что это такое, пока своего подтверждения не получила.


Вы хотите предложить объяснять ее при помощи религиозных догм?  :Wink:

----------


## Greedy

> Вы хотите предложить объяснять ее при помощи религиозных догм?


Конечно, нет.
Но для достижения цели, которой посвящена моя жизнь, наличие ответа на вопрос о том, что такое масса, никак не влияет.

А вот понимание, почему один человек рождается в королевской семье, а другой - в семье, еле сводящей концы с концами, - это понимание помогает в достижении поставленной цели.

Если у Вас есть готовое понимание того, почему люди рождаются в разных социальных условиях, то тогда Вы без труда прочитаете сотни трактатов махаянских учёных, которые посвящены вопросу кармы, и в которых разобрана критика тех или иных представлений о ней.

А если у Вас нет таких целей, которые Вы решаете с помощью этой жизни, для которых понимание закона кармы необходимо, то не стоит и задаваться вопросом на эту тему.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Конечно, нет.
> Но для достижения цели, которой посвящена моя жизнь, наличие ответа на вопрос о том, что такое масса, никак не влияет.


Тогда и не нужно было начинать говорить про мозг, электроны и массу.




> А вот понимание, почему один человек рождается в королевской семье, а другой - в семье, еле сводящей концы с концами, - это понимание помогает в достижении поставленной цели.


Понимание может быть в отношении существующей вещи. В данном случае - это лишь гипотеза, которая *призвана* объяснять социальное расслоение и другие виды неравенства.




> Вы без труда прочитаете сотни трактатов махаянских учёных, которые посвящены вопросу кармы, и в которых разобрана критика тех или иных представлений о ней.


Я уже говорил в другой теме, что идеальная логика, при опоре на шаткий фундамент религиозных догм и не верифицируемых идей, не даст идеальных выводов. Выводы останутся столь же не верифицируемыми, как и основания, а блистательная логика махаянских философов, которых вы видимо по ошибке назвали учеными, продемонстрирует лишь блистательность самой логики, а не выводов.

----------


## Же Ка

> Какое отношение имеет какой-то дурак к реальному Бодхисаттве?


Хорошо, а вот вы лично сами то всегда способны отличить одного от другого? Если да, то, будьте любезны, помогите тогда сформулировать критерии, по которым можно было бы  всегда четко сказать - вот этот самый настоящий дурак (преступник-убийца), а вон тот натурально Бодхисаттва (освободитель). Это как раз то, о чём в этой теме Топпер взыскует с самого её начала =) 
К сожалению, по теме создаётся пока что такое ощущение, что границы (если таковые существуют) между первым и вторым настолько тонки или наоборот слишком размыты, что очень трудно определить (как для стороннего наблюдателя да и для внутреннего тож...) сколь нибудь точно - вот тут еще как бы дурак, а вот там уже типа бодхисаттва.
Со своей стороны, я хотя бы попытался, по крайней мере, нащупать (вслепую пока, конечно же, ибо не обладаю соотвествующим бхуми описанного Бодхисаттвы) какие то "зацепки" для распознавания хотя бы признаков того, кто способен оказать помощь другому живому существу через чистое и полное освобождение его сознания (что убийством, заметьте, не является - так сказанно в соотвествующих учениях), от банального убийцы, который ничего благого собственно и не совершает (ибо не способен, чтобы ему при этом не казалось и хотелось верить) , а всего лишь увеличивает кол-во страдания и на кого в полной мере распространяется карма убийства. Ведь под прикрытием благих целей омраченное сознание не перестает быть омраченным, увы! 
Тем самым высказал, как мне кажеться, и вполне разумные опасения в том, что при таком подходе, когда не познав истинной ценности и смысла благих деяний, не накопив ни заслуг ни мудрости, полностью не овладев своим умом, перескакивать сразу к практике (и пропаганде) более высоких обетов (нежели обеты пратимошки) и возрениям пустотности и иллюзорности, тем самым любой дурак способен будет только лишь вышибить мозги, прежде чем научит(ся) их применять.
Побуждение к убийству из каких бы намерений оно не исходило благим не является! Это необходимо четко усвоить. Карма убийства от того такая и тяжелая, что ничего хорошего в этом деянии нет - страдания в общем не уменьшаются. Если же такие побуждения всё ещё присутствуют в уме практикующего бодхисаттвы, то это лишь повод (сигнал) для того вновь обьявить Джихад своим вновь расплодившимся тараканам и продолжить практику бодхичитты намерения, а ни как уж не переходить к бодхичитте действия. 
И кто бы не призывал или оправдывал убийства (пусть даже сам Далай-Лама), по крайней мере, противоречит учению Будды.

з.ы. оттуда же - из обетов бадхисаттвы:
(13) Отвращать других от их обетов пратимокши.
Обеты пратимокши, или индивидуального освобождения (so-thar sdom-pa), включают в себя обеты мирян, испытательные обеты монахинь, обеты послушников и послушниц и обеты полных монахов и монахинь. Здесь объектами являются те люди, которые хранят один из этих наборов обетов пратимокши. Падением будет говорить им, что для бодхисаттвы нет пользы в сохранении обетов пратимокши, поскольку все действия бодхисаттвы чисты. Чтобы это падение было завершенным, они должны действительно оставить свои обеты.
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...a_pledges.html

----------


## Zom

> Прямыми математическими моделями можно просчитать вероятность выиграша, но не удачу конкретного человека. Кроме того, тут может быть замешано тысяча более вероятных событий, но концы которых уже хорошо притопили.


Именно. И вероятность в этих случаях - невозможная. Любой человек может миллиарды лет подряд пытать счастья и ничего не получить. А другие совершенно мистическим и необъяснимым образом получают огромные выигрыши много раз подряд, заставляя "академиков чесать плеши". ,) Ну и вас, в том числе .)

----------

Bob (18.04.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Именно. И вероятность в этих случаях - невозможная. Любой человек может миллиарды лет подряд пытать счастья и ничего не получить. А другие совершенно мистическим и необъяснимым образом получают огромные выигрыши много раз подряд, заставляя "академиков чесать плеши". ,) Ну и вас, в том числе .)


Ну и какой вывод вы из этого сделаете? Что карма существует? Христианин же сделает вывод, что есть божье провидение. А я сделаю предположение, что возможно таким образом, заинтересованные лица укрепляют вашу веру, и стимулируют спрос на веру у людей не верующих.

----------


## Zom

> Ну и какой вывод вы из этого сделаете? Что карма существует?


Вывод такой, что в мире есть некие удивительные "невозможности", которые всё же происходят с конкретными людьми. Чудеса, если хотите. Закон же каммы отлично этот момент объясняет. Будда дал объяснение этому. А вот учёные чешут плеши. У них нет объяснения этому.

----------

Bob (18.04.2012), Федор Ф (18.04.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Я уже говорил в другой теме, что идеальная логика, при опоре на шаткий фундамент религиозных догм и не верифицируемых идей, не даст идеальных выводов. Выводы останутся столь же не верифицируемыми, как и основания, а блистательная логика махаянских философов, которых вы видимо по ошибке назвали учеными, продемонстрирует лишь блистательность самой логики, а не выводов.


Похоже, что Вы даже близко не знакомы в содержанием этих трактатов.
Там не доказывается какая-то точка зрения. Там лишь говорится, что если вы считаете так-то и так-то, то в этих ваших суждениях есть такие-то логические ошибки. А вот в этих и этих суждениях логических ошибок нет.

Нет никаких религиозных догм и неверифицируемых идей. Если лишь рассмотрение логической непротиворечивости самих идей.
Идея кармы, так, как она представлена в буддизме, логически непротиворечива.
В других способах объяснения социального неравенства содержатся логические ошибки.

То есть карма имеет статус не религиозной догмы, а философской, логически непротиворечивой доктрины. Логическая непротиворечивость позволяет говорить о ней как о законе. Закон кармы.

Если говорить ближе к реальности, то лучше рассмотреть пример не с лотереей (где Вы можете увидеть спланированную акцию), а рождение в разных социальных условиях.
Ваше объяснение, которое Вы предложите, чтобы оно было не воспалённой фантазией, а имело статус закона природы (как, например закон всемирного тяготения), должно быть логически непротиворечивым.
Объяснение с помощью кармы, как она понимается в буддизме, этим свойством обладает. Независимо от того, верите ли сам объясняющий в предыдущие жизни или нет. Независимо от того, можно ли будет доказать существование предыдущих жизней методами, отличными от логического рассуждения. Т.е. независимо от верифицируемости или неверифицируемости.

Вообще, верифицируемость - это не признак истины. Это признак того, что с данным предметом рассмотрения можно проводить эксперименты. Если это возможно, то такая теория становится объектом научного (экспериментального) изучения. Если невозможно - только логического.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.04.2012)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Хорошо, а вот вы лично сами то всегда способны отличить одного от другого?


 Зачем мне это различать? это личная ситуация Бодхисаттвы и его личное дело.



> И кто бы не призывал или оправдывал убийства (пусть даже сам Далай-Лама), по крайней мере, противоречит учению Будды.


Это один из обетов Бодхисаттвы, а не призыв и оправдание. Если кому-то неизвестен этот обет, то это всего-лишь его личное невежество, а не противоречие Дхарме.




> з.ы. оттуда же - из обетов бадхисаттвы:
> (13) Отвращать других от их обетов пратимокши.


 А это тут к чему? Из-за представителей Тхеравады? это Тибетский Раздел, и их сюда никто не звал, и тем более не заставляет идти и убивать, нарушая обеты.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Будда дал объяснение этому.


Это объяснение появилось *до* Будды.




> А вот учёные чешут плеши. У них нет объяснения этому.


Ну зачем же вы так пренебрежительно о ученых отзываетесь? Чешут плеши... почему не яйца?

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Нет никаких религиозных догм и неверифицируемых идей.


Как же нет, когда есть  :Smilie:  




> В других способах объяснения социального неравенства содержатся логические ошибки.


В других *религиозных* способах объяснения.




> Если говорить ближе к реальности, то лучше рассмотреть пример не с лотереей (где Вы можете увидеть спланированную акцию), а рождение в разных социальных условиях.


Рождение кого? Вы подразумеваете под рождением кого-то, в тех или иных условиях - душу или атман? Если нет, то *философское* рассмотрение рождения этого *кого-то*, якобы имеющего некое существование до рождения, в тех или иных условиях - не имеет смысла. 
А с научной точки зрения, различным условиям, данным человеку от рождения есть объяснения и с позиции биологии, и с позиции генетики, и с позиции социологии и с др. т.з., и эти объяснения совершенно не обязаны, в отличие от кармы, сводиться к человеческой потребности в справедливости  :Wink:

----------


## Топпер

> что именно вы не знаете, желают ли все существа счастья?


Да. 
Не опрашивал, видите ли, *всех* живых существ.




> а если вернуться к камазу и 40 жертам
> прилюсовать Greedy с его:
> Не всё так просто, как кажется.
> Из четырёх: представление, помысел, клеша и завершение, - двое последних присутствуют.
> Представления о том, что кого-то убиваю - не было.
> Помысла кого-то убить - не было.
> Клеша, приведшая к действию (скажем неведение, из-за которого мне надо было куда-то ехать на камазе) - было.
> Завершение (причинение смерти живым существам) - было. 
> 
> ...


Я вас уже адресовал вчера к моему сообщению из другой темы (про кирпич). Надеюсь, там всё понятно расписано.
В случае с камазом, как я понимаю, водитель просто не справился с управлением. Желания убивать, ни в каком виде, у него не было.  Тогда откуда взяться камме убийства?

----------


## Zom

> Ну зачем же вы так пренебрежительно о ученых отзываетесь? Чешут плеши... почему не яйца?


Крылатая фраза такая, из классики жанра ,)

----------


## Greedy

> Рождение кого? Вы подразумеваете под рождением кого-то, в тех или иных условиях - душу или атман?


Того, кого мы называем живым существом, обладающий сознанием.




> А с научной точки зрения, различным условиям, данным человеку от рождения есть объяснения и с позиции биологии, и с позиции генетики, и с позиции социологии и с др. т.з., и эти объяснения совершенно не обязаны, в отличие от кармы, сводиться к человеческой потребности в справедливости


Т.е. Вы постулирует возникновение сознания из того, что изначально не обладало той же природой, что и сознание?

Если Вы говорите, что сознание возникает из материи, и материя является природой сознания, то это противоречит современным представлениям о сознании, как о нематериальном феномене. Сознание на материю, по современным представлениям, влиять не может.

Если Вы постулируете, что сознание возникает из материи, но при этом материя полностью отлична от сознания (то есть в себе не содержит единую с сознанием природу), то такое утверждение содержит логическую ошибку происхождения из другого.

Если же Вы постулируете, что и сознание и материя обладают некой общей природой, что позволяет материи производить сознание, то Вам придётся описать механизм, приводящий к возникновению сознания. Но тогда у Вас получится нечто (единая природа материи и сознания), что существует до момента возникновения сознания в этой жизни. Т.е., как минимум, вы вводите существование, лежащее за пределами жизни и смерти.
Изучая механизм возникновения сознания, Вы, тем самым, будете углубляться в то, что называется законом кармы - причины создания условий для возникновения сознания.

----------


## Нико

> Если Вы говорите, что сознание возникает из материи, и материя является природой сознания, то это противоречит современным представлениям о сознании, как о нематериальном феномене. Сознание на материю, по современным представлениям, влиять не может.
> 
> Если Вы постулируете, что сознание возникает из материи, но при этом материя полностью отлична от сознания (то есть в себе не содержит единую с сознанием природу), то такое утверждение содержит логическую ошибку происхождения из другого.
> 
> Если же Вы постулируете, что и сознание и материя обладают некой общей природой, что позволяет материи производить сознание, то Вам придётся описать механизм, приводящий к возникновению сознания. Но тогда у Вас получится нечто (единая природа материи и сознания), что существует до момента возникновения сознания в этой жизни. Т.е., как минимум, вы вводите существование, лежащее за пределами жизни и смерти.
> Изучая механизм возникновения сознания, Вы, тем самым, будете углубляться в то, что называется законом кармы - причины создания условий для возникновения сознания.


[/QUOTE]

Согласна в Вами. Только сознание, не обладая единой природой с материей, таки может на неё влиять. Говорят, что сознание, обитающее в теле, влияет на мозг. И наоборот.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Того, кого мы называем живым существом, обладающий сознанием.


Так это живое существо имеет существование до рождения, чтобы родиться в тех или иных условиях?





> Т.е. Вы постулирует возникновение сознания из того, что изначально не обладало той же природой, что и сознание?


Философский дуализм тело/сознание ущербен, т.к. базируется на представлении о душе. Сознание - это неотъемлемая функция организма животных, обладающих высокоразвитой нервной системой, такая же как инстинкты - программное обеспечение если хотите, а не нечто, могущее существовать вне тела.

----------


## Топпер

> Ну зачем же вы так пренебрежительно о ученых отзываетесь? Чешут плеши... почему не яйца?


Потому, что чесать первое - уважительно. Это признак работы ума. А чесать второе - не уважительно. Это признак плохой гигиены.  :Smilie:

----------

Akaguma (18.04.2012), Bob (18.04.2012), Magan Poh (19.04.2012), Zom (18.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.04.2012)

----------


## Же Ка

> Зачем мне это различать? это личная ситуация Бодхисаттвы и его личное дело.


Как сказать... если Вы ушли в глухой ритрит и живете один в пещере, то конечно - можно не замарачиваться подобными вопроса; однако, живя в социуме (где как известно, дураков не так много, но они расставленны так грамотно, что создается впечатления, что они повсюду=) встаете порой перед необходимостью выбора остановить дурака или дать дорогу Бодхисаттве...



> Это один из обетов Бодхисаттвы, а не призыв и оправдание. Если кому-то неизвестен этот обет, то это всего-лишь его личное невежество, а не противоречие Дхарме.


Как же не противоречие, т.е. Вы допускаете, что Будда в одном и том же мире людей одним завещал ни убивать, а других где-то тайно наставлял в этом?! Извините, но у меня это как то не укладывается в голове... 
Потом, давайте еще раз сверим, кого мы действительно можем называть бодхисаттвами:
[Этот термин часто ошибочно применяется ко всем людям, стремящимся развить бодхичитту – желание достичь состояния будды для освобождения всех живых существ от страданий. Однако в Сардхадвисахасрика праджняпарамита сутре бхагаваном было разъяснено, что термин "бодхисаттва" может быть применён только к существу достигшего определённого уровня осознавания – первую бхуми (землю бодхисаттвы), а до этого момента его называют "джатисаттва". Это учени разъясняется в трактате Нагарджуны "Праджня". Основы мадхъямики" и в трактате Чандракирти "Мадхьямикаватара".
http://www.dhugherinpoche.ru/bodhisattva.php]
Теперь насчёт убийства, может ли его совершить бодхисаттва? Допустим что может, но тогда он совершает сразу три коренных падения (а значит перестает быть бодхисаттвой) 
1 - убийство отца 
2 - убийство матери 
3 - убийство будды  
ибо бодхисаттве предписанно относится ко всем живым существам как к своим маме и папе (по предыдущим воплощениям) и во всех видеть природу будды.



> А это тут к чему? Из-за представителей Тхеравады? это Тибетский Раздел, и их сюда никто не звал, и тем более не заставляет идти и убивать, нарушая обеты.


Разьве обеты пратимокши уже не писаны для самих бодхисаттв?

----------


## Нико

> Разьве обеты пратимокши уже не писаны для самих бодхисаттв?


Писаны. Бодхисаттва может быть держателем обетов монаха или мирянина. А бодхисаттвенские обеты -- уже другое дело.

----------

Сергей Хос (18.04.2012)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Извините, но у меня это как то не укладывается в голове...


И что? От этого обет не исчезнет. Если хотите отрицать его наличие, то меняйте традицию и идите в Тхераваду, там вашим представлениям будет комфортней.

----------


## Же Ка

> И что? От этого обет не исчезнет. Если хотите отрицать его наличие, то меняйте традицию и идите в Тхераваду, там вашим представлениям будет комфортней.


Извините, но в отличии от Вас, я не ищу комфорта в изучении, медитации и практики Дхармы. К тому же, как и кто способен применять единственно верным образом данный конкретный обет, я уже здесь подробно и четко изложил. Тот, кто еще не достиг Чистой Земли Бодхисаттв, может не напрягаться в выполнении того, что к нему просто напросто не относится; ибо он, увы, никакой там не Бодхисаттва, чтобы про себя ему при этом не казалось. Призыв к небоддхисаттвам исполнять обет бодхисаттвы (который они никоим образом еще не в силах правильно исполнить) считаю, как минимум, несостоятельным и оставляю его на совести призывающего - это его карма.

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (19.04.2012)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> К тому же, как и кто способен применять единственно верным образом данный конкретный обет, я уже здесь подробно и четко изложил. Тот, кто еще не достиг Чистой Земли Бодхисаттв, может не напрягаться в выполнении того, что к нему просто напросто не относится; ибо он, увы, никакой там не Бодхисаттва, чтобы про себя ему при этом не казалось. Призыв к небоддхисаттвам исполнять обет бодхисаттвы (который они никоим образом еще не в силах правильно исполнить) считаю, как минимум, несостоятельным и оставляю его на совести призывающего - это его карма.


 50% этого сообщение вам и объяснялось. (наверное это хитрый ход такой, о чем то писать много текста, а потом почти дословно изложить то, что писалось противоположной стороной) А кто кого призывает я понятия не имею. Есть наставления Учителей по Дхарме, и в них все достаточно подробно изложено и разжевано без всяких призывов, и с уточнениями кто и почему применяет какие-то вещи.

----------


## Же Ка

> 50% этого сообщение вам и объяснялось. наверное это хитрый ход такой, о чем то писать много текста, а потом почти дословно изложить то, что писалось противоположной стороной А кто кого призывает я понятия не имею. Есть наставления Учителей по Дхарме, и в них все достаточно подробно изложено и разжевано без всяких призывов, и с уточнениями кто и почему применяет какие-то вещи.


В ответ на Вашу претензию, просмотрел данную ветку еще раз и выяснилось следущее - 
если не обращать внимание на обычный 90% оффтопик (да - здесь без модераторов не обойтись, ведь они в них тоже участвуют), в оставшихся сообщениях всерьез пытаются выяснить вероятность того, что 
1) один слепой (т.е. обычное омраченное живое существо) & 
2) другому такому же слепому (наверное просто надеясь на то, что в таких случаях со стороны хоть чуточку виднее будет) &
3) тупым и грязным предметом (типа, топора, кулака, зубами, ножа, автомата, гранаты и т.д. плоть до наисложнейшего термоядерного изделия) &
4) может выполнить наитончайшую операцию по пересадке другого сознания (полностью не овладев еще даже собственным) &
5) в безопасное и чистое место (о существовании которого в лучшем случае слышали пару раз) &
6) удачно (т.е. с одной единственно возможной попытки, ведь про возможность и применимость обратной операции оживления вопрос даже и не поднимался) &
7) гарантированно (т.е. не просто отослать, не знамо куда, а точно и самостоятельно доставить туда, где ни разу сами еще не бывали, а см. п.5) &
8) при этом обязательно необходимо еще успеть выставить за дверь и опустить соседей с нижнего этажа (т.е. представителей т.н. "низших" колесниц), кричащих что-то о том, чтобы проверили свою крышу, ибо та по их наблюдениям вот вот должна рухнуть (забыв о том, что в этом отношении, снизу действительно виднее, ведь не зря же архитекторы верхних надстроек заложили принцип обязательной поэтажной обратной совместимости и наложили коренной запрет на снос несущих конструкций! :Wink:  &
9) и постараться убедить себя в том, что на ганапуджах еще и не такое бывает  :Embarrassment: 

з.ы. а что поделать... таковы нынче нюансы бодхисаттв  :EEK!:

----------

Wyrd (19.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.04.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Сознание - это неотъемлемая функция организма животных, обладающих высокоразвитой нервной системой, такая же как инстинкты - программное обеспечение если хотите, а не нечто, могущее существовать вне тела.


Это утверждение ничего не говорит о природе сознания.
О природе сознания будет говорить утверждение, которое объяснит принципиальное отличие живой материи от неживой и как происходит преобразование из живой в неживую и из неживой в живую. Только так можно доказать, что "живой" - это особое свойство материи.

Современной науке полнота такого преобразования неизвестна. Соответственно, утверждение о том, что сознание возникает из материи - не более чем гипотеза.
А значит в этом вопросе наука может заниматься только теоретической стороной вопроса: придумывать логически непротиворечивые системы. Ни о какой экспериментальной проверяемости этих систем на данном этапе экспериментальных знаний речи идти не может.

WOLF, если Вы потеряли нить разговора, то всё вышеописанное - это критика Вашего утверждения, что карма не имеет к науке никакого отношения.
Я Вам показал, что имеет.
На Ваше возражение, что карма неверифицируема, я Вам ответил, что наука бывает не только экспериментальной, но и теоретической. А к последней верифицируемость отношения не имеет. К последней имеет исключительно логическая достоверность.

И таких логически достоверных системы может быть множество. И в их число гипотеза о возникновении сознания из материи не входит, потому что она-то как раз является логически недостоверной.

----------

Tong Po (19.04.2012), Джнянаваджра (19.04.2012), Сергей Хос (19.04.2012)

----------


## Zom

> О природе сознания будет говорить утверждение, которое объяснит принципиальное отличие живой материи от неживой и как происходит преобразование из живой в неживую и из неживой в живую. Только так можно доказать, что "живой" - это особое свойство материи.


Это тоже не доказательство сознания. Материя может быть живой, но не обладать сознанием.
Связь материи и сознания весьма утончённа и едва уловима, скорее всего, даже более неуловима, чем связь материи с материальным бозоном хиггса, который вот-вот обнаружат на LCH.

----------

Сергей Хос (19.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.04.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Это тоже не доказательство сознания.


Речь идёт не о доказательстве, а о том, что может быть рассмотрено как доказательство.

А если Вы дифференцируете сознание и "живое", то тогда требуется дать точные определения каждого.
И такое определение, как сознание - это функция высшей нервной системы уже не подойдёт. Современные научные исследования сейчас приписывают сознательное поведение даже кольчатым червям.

Когда кибернетические инструменты дотянутся до исследования поведения одноклеточных микроорганизмов, то, наверное, и там обнаружат сознательной поведение.

----------


## Нико

> Речь идёт не о доказательстве, а о том, что может быть рассмотрено как доказательство.
> 
> А если Вы дифференцируете сознание и "живое", то тогда требуется дать точные определения каждого.
> И такое определение, как сознание - это функция высшей нервной системы уже не подойдёт. Современные научные исследования сейчас приписывают сознательное поведение даже кольчатым червям.
> 
> Когда кибернетические инструменты дотянутся до исследования поведения одноклеточных микроорганизмов, то, наверное, и там обнаружат сознательной поведение.


Наверняка.

----------


## Zom

> А если Вы дифференцируете сознание и "живое", то тогда требуется дать точные определения каждого.


В том и дело, что мне это не требуется. А вот то, что растения не обладают сознанием - но при этом являются живой материей - это факт ,)

----------


## Нико

Вот ещё из той же книги:

В: Как мы можем судить о том, когда требуются жёсткие ответные меры, и что это за меры? Пожалуйста, опишите Ваши собственные действия в ответ на геноцид тибетского народа.

О: Одна из причин необходимости в жёстком противостоянии с человеком, который вам вредит, состоит в том, что, если вы позволите ему это, данный человек рискует привыкнуть к чрезвычайно вредоносным действиям, которые в долгосрочной перспективе приведут его к весьма губительным последствиям.  Следовательно, необходимо принимать жёсткие ответные меры, из сострадания и заботы о других. Когда вами руководит это постижение, частью вашей мотивации для принятия жёстких ответных мер является забота о других. 
Если говорить о наших отношениях с китайским правительством, то мы всегда стараемся избегать негативных эмоций. Мы сознательно пытаемся не дать этим эмоциям одержать над нами верх. Поэтому, даже если появляется некое подобие гнева, мы осознаём это и пытаемся избавиться от него, сознательно развивая в себе сострадание к китайцам.
Одна из причин, почему есть некая основа для чувства сострадания к злодею или агрессору, -- это то, что этот человек совершает преступление, находясь на причинной стадии, накапливая причины и условия, которые позже приведут к нежелательным последствиям.   Поэтому, с данной точки зрения, существует достаточно оснований для чувства сострадания к агрессору.
Размышляя именно об этом, мы пытаемся справляться с китайцами. И Вы верно подметили, что это пример того, как люди могут противостоять ненависти и агрессии. В то же время, мы никогда не забываем о значимости наших собственных принципов и всегда им привержены, в случае необходимости принимая жёсткие меры.

----------


## Нико

В: Если не существует крайней степени терпения, являющейся слабостью, как бодхисатва может принимать жёсткие меры противодействия?

О: Возможно, не все правильно понимают, кто такой бодхисатва. У вас не должно быть впечатления, что бодхисатва – очень слабое существо. На самом деле нет никого смелее и мужественнее бодхисаттв. Они очень решительны и твёрдо следуют своим принципам. Даже на бытовом уровне, если некоторые люди не терпят, когда им наступают на ноги или когда ими пренебрегают, они всегда прибегают к немедленным действиям и занимают твёрдую позицию. Тогда мы считаем их мужественными и сильными. Если это так, то бодхисаттвы – существа, которые дали клятву или развили в себе решимость противостоять злу, существующему в умах всех живых существ. Это своего рода высокомерие, но оно, конечно, основано на веских причинах. Подобное мужество можно назвать высокомерием в некотором смысле этого слова, но не в негативном. 

Если мы почитаем молитвы устремления, сочинённые бодхисатвами, например, десятую главу «Вступления на путь деяний бодхисаттвы», где речь идёт о подношении благих заслуг, то поймём, что у бодхисаттв множество устремлений, которые не могут осуществиться в реальности. Тем не менее, они думают об этом и стремятся к этому. Поэтому я считаю их героями. По-моему, они весьма, весьма мужественные существа. И я не вижу в этом ни малейшей слабости. У бодхисаттв подобное мировоззрение, и они, несомненно, способны при необходимости прибегнуть к жёстким мерам.

----------


## Нико

> Извините, но в отличии от Вас, я не ищу комфорта в изучении, медитации и практики Дхармы. К тому же, как и кто способен применять единственно верным образом данный конкретный обет, я уже здесь подробно и четко изложил. Тот, кто еще не достиг Чистой Земли Бодхисаттв, может не напрягаться в выполнении того, что к нему просто напросто не относится; ибо он, увы, никакой там не Бодхисаттва, чтобы про себя ему при этом не казалось. Призыв к небоддхисаттвам исполнять обет бодхисаттвы (который они никоим образом еще не в силах правильно исполнить) считаю, как минимум, несостоятельным и оставляю его на совести призывающего - это его карма.


Бодхисаттвами не рождаются, ими становятся. И причём, далеко не в чистых землях. Обетов-то много давали. Не в чистой земле, а тут. )))

----------


## Же Ка

Нико, будьте добры, приведите уж полностью цитируемый источник (особенно интересно - кому именно - перед какой аудиторией - Далай Лама на таких примерах пытался поведать про бодхисаттв), а то у меня что-то не сходится...



> ...У вас не должно быть впечатления, что бодхисатва – очень слабое существо. На самом деле нет никого смелее и мужественнее бодхисаттв. Они очень решительны и твёрдо следуют своим принципам.


 Не понял, кого именно здесь имеют в виду, т.е. кто то считает Бодхисаттв (существ без пяти минут будды, реализовавшими парамиты, достигшими бхуми и т.д.) хлюпиками? Если же это просто искуссный прием для начала развития дискуссии в нужном для себя направлении; тогда вопрос снимается, посмотрим к чему оно приведет...



> Даже на бытовом уровне, если некоторые люди не терпят, когда им наступают на ноги или когда ими пренебрегают, они всегда прибегают к немедленным действиям и занимают твёрдую позицию. Тогда мы считаем их мужественными и сильными.


 Однако ж... ну кто же всё таки эти "мы"? =) Лично я до сих пор считал описанный типаж людей просто вспыльчивыми, вздорными, с больной самооценкой, слабовольными драчунами с большой придурью, но никогда не мужественными и сильными...



> Если это так, ...


 т.е. на основе далеко невсегда однозначного предположения о правильных побудительных мотивах идет их привязка к :



> то бодхисаттвы – существа, которые дали клятву или развили в себе решимость противостоять злу, существующему в умах всех живых существ.


 т.е., если мы начнем ходить другу другу по ногам (с чего начинался данный дисскурс), то в скором времени мы все станем бодхисаттвами (по определению)?! =) 



> Это своего рода высокомерие, но оно, конечно, основано на веских причинах. Подобное мужество можно назвать высокомерием в некотором смысле этого слова, но не в негативном.


 в позитивном что-ли... и это учитывая изначальные побудительные мотивы "дать в репу"?! мне надо срочно перечитать все истории про бодхисаттв, я видимо многое пропустил...



> Если мы почитаем молитвы устремления, сочинённые бодхисатвами, например, десятую главу «Вступления на путь деяний бодхисаттвы», где речь идёт о подношении благих заслуг, то поймём, что у бодхисаттв множество устремлений, которые не могут осуществиться в реальности. Тем не менее, они думают об этом и стремятся к этому. Поэтому я считаю их героями. По-моему, они весьма, весьма мужественные существа. И я не вижу в этом ни малейшей слабости. У бодхисаттв подобное мировоззрение, и они, несомненно, способны при необходимости прибегнуть к жёстким мерам.


если более точнее придерживаться тех же текстов бодхисаттв, то практикующий бодхичитту намерения (как описанно в этом отрывке) еще не бодхисаттва (у которого реализованна способность к применению совершенным образом бодхичитты действия).

Теперь о том, как подобные наставления приводят к далеко идущим выводам:



> Приведу пример. В одну квартиру, которую купили одни люди, стал регулярно ломиться её бывший владелец, пытаясь вышибить дверь и потребовать с тех людей деньги, которые они не были ему должны. Разбивал окна камнями. В общем, не давал людям жизни. Милиция ничего не делала. Пришлось нанять нескольких около=мафиозных ребят, чтобы те посидели пару суток в этой квартире и поотвечали на телефонные звонки. Сначала этот тип подумал, что его разводят, но когда конкретно понял, что это за люди, сразу отстал. И даже извинялся. Вот такие методы иногда есть... На жесткие приёмы отвечают тем же иногда. Приходится в нашей дурацкой действительности. Мирные уговоры бы не помогли. Но типа этого никто пальцем не тронул.


Значит, мы теперь должны считать этих околомафиозных ребят примером бодхисаттвости наравне с Тарой, Манджушри, Авалокитешвары?



> Бодхисаттвами не рождаются, ими становятся. И причём, далеко не в чистых землях.


В текстах сказанно по другому.



> Обетов-то много давали. Не в чистой земле, а тут. )))


Обеты надо не только полностью понимать перед тем как давать, но и у кого и какие можно принимать.

----------

Tong Po (20.04.2012)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Нико, будьте добры, приведите уж полностью цитируемый источник (особенно интересно - кому именно - перед какой аудиторией - Далай Лама на таких примерах пытался поведать про бодхисаттв), а то у меня что-то не сходится...


Я в соседнем треде ссылку полную дала. Это про "весьма скрытые объекты", из того  же источника.

----------


## Же Ка

> Я в соседнем треде ссылку полную дала. Это про "весьма скрытые объекты", из того  же источника.


Спасибо, изучил. да - то, что проекции могут отличаться друг от друга - это и так ясно, а вот то, что они могут неверно отражать свой источник (типа, шар отбрасывающий квадратную тень) - этого нет. 
Если вернуться к Вашим тем околомафиозным знакомым. Мне тоже известны подобные "робингуды" из наших 90-х, которые вокруг занимались разбоем, насилием, убийствами и т.п., а у себя - на лежбище - отгрохают новую церковь, посадят туда попа, позолотят тому в натуре купола и зарядят того в режиме нон-стопа от заката до рассвета замаливать их грешки, а с рассвета до заката возносить благодарственные их пахану с небес, который их здесь, типа, крышует. Даже сами порой, в свободное от основной "работы" время, наведываются к тому попу, проверить как тот за них отрабатывает и заодно поразвлечься с ним дружным хором в караоке. 
Так вот, вопрос всё тот же - что у таких общего с Бодхисаттвами или, если хотите, то - какие здесь "крайне скрытые феномены" по Вашему могут подспудно лепить из преступников Бодхисаттв? 
Только, пожалуйста, если можно, постараемся обойтись без Гарвардских лекций Его Святейшества на английском языке... мне бы шо попроще =) 
я из тех - кому лучше один раз увидеть (показать), нежели бесконечно выслушивать (излагать) всё новые и новые концепции. 
Вы вот смотрели мульт Шрек 2? =) Там был такой случай, некое живое существо, типа, осёл взял и за компанию в лесу нажрался каких то грибов, отчего впал в очередное (еще большее) за-бытие и, чуток отойдя, зафиксировал своё восприятие себя на первой встречной лошади, типа, конь. (помните - "Я что конь?! Я конь... Я конь!!! Посмотрите как я гарцую!") Но, увы, ничего не постоянно, и через некоторое время лошадь его тихо покинула и он опять вернулся к своему более стабильному состоянию осла. 
Теперь пример второй. Гусеница пожирающая всю жизнь исключительно одну листву, в один какой то прекрасный момент вдруг замирает, окукливается... "трах-тибидох"... и на свет "чудесным образом" появляется новая бабочка, которая никоим образом - ни образом жизни, ни формой, ни поведением - не напоминает о том, кем она была до этого.
Так вот, первый пример того, как бодхисаттвой не становятся (неважно что и в каком кол-ве сожрав на обед). 
Во втором же случае, бабочка (как и бодхисаттва) становится таковой безвозвратно; кол-во / а поглощала она безмерно только чистые листочки, что сталось бы с ней, отведав она хоть один тот грибочек... - т.е. в такой дооолгой, упорной и совершенной практике парамит, накопления заслуг и мудрости, бодхичитты намерения и т.д. / перешло в совершенно иное качество - другого существа - бабочки (бодхисаттвы). Кстати, еще вот, утверждается, что - тот самый "трах тибидох" случается непосредственно уже в Чистой Земле Бодхисаттв =)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Спасибо, изучил. да - то, что проекции могут отличаться друг от друга - это и так ясно, а вот то, что они могут неверно отражать свой источник (типа, шар отбрасывающий квадратную тень) - этого нет. 
> Если вернуться к Вашим тем околомафиозным знакомым. Мне тоже известны подобные "робингуды" из наших 90-х, которые вокруг занимались разбоем, насилием, убийствами и т.п., а у себя - на лежбище - отгрохают новую церковь, посадят туда попа, позолотят тому в натуре купола и зарядят того в режиме нон-стопа от заката до рассвета замаливать их грешки, а с рассвета до заката возносить благодарственные их пахану с небес, который их здесь, типа, крышует. Даже сами порой, в свободное от основной "работы" время, наведываются к тому попу, проверить как тот за них отрабатывает и заодно поразвлечься с ним дружным хором в караоке. 
> Так вот, вопрос всё тот же - что у таких общего с Бодхисаттвами или, если хотите, то - какие здесь "крайне скрытые феномены" по Вашему могут подспудно лепить из преступников Бодхисаттв?


Нет, при чём тут крайне скрытые феномены? Я говорила о другом, о том, что иногда мирные меры не действенны. И никакие они не бодхисаттвы были. Себя иногда надо уметь защищать, если милиция и закон не помогают.

----------


## Нико

А вот ишшо:


В: В чём заключается роль гневных божеств?

О: Это объяснить нелегко. Я думаю, что человеческие эмоции, такие как гнев, обычно являются силой, приводящей к быстрому действию. Я считаю это основной философской подоплёкой в данном вопросе. Итак, главный принцип, стоящий за самой идеей гневных божеств, -- это то, что уникальной особенностью таких эмоциональных состояний, как гнев и прочие омрачения, является то, что они наделены особой энергией. Когда мы испытываем эту эмоцию, то содержащаяся в ней энергия позволяет нам быстро действовать. Это очень мощный побуждающий фактор. Практику, связанную с гневными божествами, следует понимать именно в этой связи.

Ещё мы должны понять основное буддийское учение в отношении этих так называемых омрачающих эмоций. Поскольку в немахаянских системах конечной целью является наше собственное, личное освобождение от сансары, и в них нет речи о важности порождения бодхичитты, последователи этих систем должны отказаться от всех неблагих действий тела, речи и ума. Не существует никаких исключительных обстоятельств, при которых они допустимы. Итак, от них отказываются, и точка. 

Однако в Колеснице Сутры Махаяны, поскольку основной целью практика-бодхисаттвы является служение другим, существуют определённые исключения, позволяющие совершение негативных действий тела и речи. Однако нет исключений, связанных с недобродетелями ума, поскольку таковые ни коим образом не могут пойти на благо. Если практикующий бодхисаттва увидит в той или иной ситуации благо большому количеству живых существ, то ему дозволено использовать привязанность, не столько на самом пути, сколько в качестве вспомогательного фактора для пути, -- средства, направленного на помощь другим. 
В то же время в Сутраяне бодхисатве не разрешается порождать гнев или ненависть.
В тантрическом буддизме имеются уникальные техники медитации на пустоту, основанные на йоге божества – медитативном процессе, в ходе которого мы растворяем обыденную видимость и обыденное восприятие и намеренно визуализируем себя в совершенном божественном облике. На этой основе также допускаются исключения в отношении принятия  гнева на пути, и именно таким образом в тантрической медитации используются гневные божества. 
Естественно, когда мы применяем энергию гнева для блага других, в это время гораздо легче представлять гневных божеств, а не мирных.

----------

Сергей Хос (20.04.2012)

----------


## Же Ка

> ...В тантрическом буддизме имеются уникальные техники медитации на пустоту, основанные на йоге божества – медитативном процессе, в ходе которого мы растворяем обыденную видимость и обыденное восприятие и намеренно визуализируем себя в совершенном божественном облике. На этой основе также допускаются исключения в отношении принятия  гнева на пути, и именно таким образом в тантрической медитации используются гневные божества. 
> Естественно, когда мы применяем энергию гнева для блага других, в это время гораздо легче представлять гневных божеств, а не мирных.


А где здесь о бодхичитте действия? Это всё еще практика намерения, работа со своим умом. Вот до тех пор пока такой практик не реализует этого Йидама (что сопровождается вполне кокретными изменениями и знаками) и Ваджрный Гнев, действительно, полностью и окончательно не отсечет ненависть, злобу, неведение и прочие омрачения, то о бодхичитте действия и речи нет! Иначе, чем он будет отличаться от того осла, вообразившегося себя Хаягривой, и в препадке гнева отправившегося мочить "зло"?!

----------


## Greedy

> А где здесь о бодхичитте действия?


Бодхичитта действия - не конечная цель практики тантры. Конечно цель - состояние будды.
А бодхичитта действия - это метод достижения состояния будды методами сутры или как элемент поведения в тантре.

Тот, кто практикует бодхчитту действия, точно также не идеален, допускает ошибки, у него возникают омрачения - от всего этого свободен будда.
Практикуя методами сутры, очищают ум путём развития устремления и совершенствования своих действий на благо других.
Практикуя методами тантры, очищают ум соответствующими медитациями. И такая медитация на выходе меняет поведение, так как в уме значительно ослабляются, а потом и перестают возникать различные омрачения.




> Вот до тех пор пока такой практик не реализует этого Йидама (на что имеются вполне конкретные наставления и соответсвующие знаки) и Ваджрный Гнев у него, действительно, полностью и окончательно не отсечет ненависть, злобу, неведение и прочие омрачения, то о бодхичитте действия и речи нет!


Вы приравниваете бодхичитту действия к состоянию будды.




> Иначе, чем он будет отличаться от того осла, вообразившегося себя Хаягривой, и в препадке гнева отправившегося мочить "зло"?!


А разница в том, что практикующий бодхичитту действия методами сутры, учится действовать так, чтобы припадки гнева не оказывали никакого влияния на его поступки.
А тот кто практикует поведение методами тантры, стремится добиться того, чтобы возникающие энергии не имели негативного выражения. Т.е. тот же гнев используется как топливо, чтобы быстрее и эффективнее совершить свою помощь другим существам. А не для того чтобы наказать кого-то. Гневные проявления, благодаря очистке ума, перестают иметь объект для своего действия. Они просто становятся приливом дополнительных сил, которые направляются на благое дело.

Но у того, у кого ум достаточно загрязнён, такой прилив сил выходит из под контроля, и ум совершает деяние, которое привык совершать под действием этих сил. Например, ударить кого-то.

----------

Же Ка (20.04.2012), Нико (20.04.2012)

----------


## Же Ка

> Бодхичитта действия - не конечная цель практики тантры. Конечно цель - состояние будды.
> А бодхичитта действия - это метод достижения состояния будды методами сутры или как элемент поведения в тантре.
> 
> Тот, кто практикует бодхчитту действия, точно также не идеален, допускает ошибки, у него возникают омрачения - от всего этого свободен будда.
> Практикуя методами сутры, очищают ум путём развития устремления и совершенствования своих действий на благо других.
> Практикуя методами тантры, очищают ум соответствующими медитациями. И такая медитация на выходе меняет поведение, так как в уме значительно ослабляются, а потом и перестают возникать различные омрачения.
> 
> Вы приравниваете бодхичитту действия к состоянию будды.


Да, Вы правы, и хотя к состоянию Будды я даже еще и не обращался... однако, согласен, что рассмотрел здесь не все возможные варианты (правда, я этого и не обещал=)  



> А разница в том, что практикующий бодхичитту действия методами сутры, учится действовать так, чтобы припадки гнева не оказывали никакого влияния на его поступки.
> А тот кто практикует поведение методами тантры, стремится добиться того, чтобы возникающие энергии не имели негативного выражения. Т.е. тот же гнев используется как топливо, чтобы быстрее и эффективнее совершить свою помощь другим существам. А не для того чтобы наказать кого-то. Гневные проявления, благодаря очистке ума, перестают иметь объект для своего действия. Они просто становятся приливом дополнительных сил, которые направляются на благое дело.
> Но у того, у кого ум достаточно загрязнён, такой прилив сил выходит из под контроля, и ум совершает деяние, которое привык совершать под действием этих сил. Например, ударить кого-то.


Здесь же существуют конкретные наставления о том что, чтобы подобные практики (Йидамов) заработали так как следует, необходимо (!) сначала удалиться в ритрит (минимум на три года три месяцы ...), а не практиковать их время от времени по дороге на работу или в очереди за пивом... и напрягать тем самым ничего не подозревающих живых существ своими неминуемыми... "чистками" =)

----------


## Greedy

> Ещё существуют наставления о том, что для сколь-нибудь удачной практики Йидама


Сколько-нибудь удачная практика йидама - это достижение состояния будды, или, по крайней мере, получение результатов практики в виде соответствующих знаков.

По поведение меняет даже простое размышление о причинах страдания, которое проникает в сердце, а не остаётся сухим констатированием фактов.
Начитывание мантры по дороге на работу точно также способно менять поведение, если под этим начитыванием лежит серьёзный философский фундамент - понимание того, для чего это делается.

Понятно, что такое изменение не будет столько кардинальным, как от проведения недельного или месячного ретрита по одной практике. И уж тем более не сравнится с результатами, если практике посвятить полноценный длинный ретрит.

Но если под всем этим нет надёжного фундамента в виде понимания того, для чего всё это необходимо, то в случае если серьёзные подвижки в поведении и произойдут даже от простого начитывания мантры, то приведут они исключительно в жёлтый дом.

----------

Же Ка (20.04.2012), Оскольд (20.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.04.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Но если под всем этим нет надёжного фундамента в виде понимания того, для чего всё это необходимо, то в случае если серьёзные подвижки в поведении и произойдут даже от простого начитывания мантры, то приведут они исключительно в жёлтый дом.


Вот-вот, это нередко случается. В длительном ретрите у некоторых глюки возникают, и тогда их выводят из ретрита преждевременно. Потому как сразу сели, видимо, без предв. практик.

----------

Же Ка (21.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.04.2012)

----------


## Же Ка

> Вот-вот, это нередко случается. В длительном ретрите у некоторых глюки возникают, и тогда их выводят из ретрита преждевременно. Потому как сразу сели, видимо, без предв. практик.


вот с чего оказывается начинать разговор следовало бы  :Kiss:  а то могло показаться, что любое своё деяние на обязательном первоочередном пути накопления заслуг и мудрости можно выдавать за бодхичитту действия ,доступную только после достижения первого бхуми (и не путать это тогда в свою очередь так же поспешно с достижением уже сотоянием Будды), самих Бодхисаттв... и никак не меньше  :Embarrassment: 
з.ы. примеры поведения Махасиддх из той же оперы  :Wink:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.04.2012)

----------


## Нико

> вот с чего оказывается начинать разговор следовало бы  а то могло показаться, что любое своё деяние на обязательном первоочередном пути накопления заслуг и мудрости можно выдавать за бодхичитту действия ,доступную только после достижения первого бхуми (и не путать это тогда в свою очередь так же поспешно с достижением уже сотоянием Будды), самих Бодхисаттв... и никак не меньше 
> з.ы. примеры поведения Махасиддх из той же оперы


Ну, дело в том, что такое эта бодхичитта действия? Как я понимаю, это выполнение на деле практики шести парамит. Т.е. это можно и нужно делать ещё до 1-го бхуми бодхисаттвы. Если Вы дели обеты бодхисаттвы, то нужно выполнять обеты. Т.е. действовать... Хотя верно, что так называемые "запретные" действия правомерны только в случае наличия настоящего ясновидения.... Запретные действия отличаются от жёстких мер, насколько я поняла этот момент.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Хотя верно, что так называемые "запретные" действия правомерны только в случае наличия настоящего ясновидения.... Запретные действия отличаются от жёстких мер, насколько я поняла этот момент.


А жёсткие меры правомерны только в случае совершенного отсутствия гнева.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> вот с чего оказывается начинать разговор следовало бы


 Об этом с первых страниц говорилось. Внимательней стоит читать. Тут что дети маленькие что-ли, чтобы просто оправдывать убийства, которые даже УК запрещены.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.04.2012)

----------


## Нико

> А жёсткие меры правомерны только в случае совершенного отсутствия гнева.


Ненависти, скорее. Об этом тоже я ссылку приводила.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Ненависти, скорее. Об этом тоже я ссылку приводила.


У Берзина в статье про коренные обеты бодхисаттвы именно гнева:




> (3) Не выслушивать извинений других или бить их.
> 
> Мотивацией в обоих случаях должен быть гнев. Первое относится к случаю, когда мы кричим на кого-то или бьем его и, несмотря на то, что этот человек просит прощения или кто-то другой просит нас остановиться, – мы отказываемся. Второе – это просто ударить кого-то. Иногда может быть необходимым отшлепать расшалившихся детей или домашних животных, если они не слушаются, чтобы пресечь, к примеру, их попытку выбежать на проезжую часть, но воспитательные действия, мотивированные гневом, не могут пойти никому на пользу.

----------


## Нико

"Согласно буддийской философии, ненависть -- одно из шести коренных омрачений. По-тибетски это называется «ше данг», что можно перевести как «гнев» или «ненависть». Однако мне кажется, что лучше это слово переводить как «ненависть», потому что «гнев» может быть позитивным в особых обстоятельствах. Это происходит тогда, когда гнев мотивируется состраданием или является катализатором  побуждающим фактором для благих действий. В подобных редких ситуациях гнев может быть позитивным, в то время как ненависть -- не может. Она совершенно негативна.

Поскольку ненависть является абсолютно отрицательным качеством ума, её никогда нельзя использовать в качестве перевода тибетского термина «ше данг», когда он возникает в контексте тантры. Иногда мы слышим выражение «принятие ненависти на путь». Это неверный перевод. «На путь» можно принять только гнев. Итак, тибетское слово «ше данг» может переводить либо как «гнев», либо как «ненависть», но «гнев» может быть позитивным; следовательно, когда «ше данг» означает омрачающую эмоцию, этот термин следует переводить как «ненависть»".

ЕС Далай-лама, "Исцеление от гнева", перевод Геше Тхубтена Джинпы

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.04.2012)

----------


## Же Ка

> Ну, дело в том, что такое эта бодхичитта действия? Как я понимаю, это выполнение на деле практики шести парамит. Т.е. это можно и нужно делать ещё до 1-го бхуми бодхисаттвы. Если Вы дели обеты бодхисаттвы, то нужно выполнять обеты. Т.е. действовать... Хотя верно, что так называемые "запретные" действия правомерны только в случае наличия настоящего ясновидения.... Запретные действия отличаются от жёстких мер, насколько я поняла этот момент.


Вот-вот... в смысле, вот и я в это "рогами" уперся =) и пока сам не разобрался (изучаю вопрос). Однако, где Вы в шести парамитах что-то про убийство нашли?!  :EEK!:   :Big Grin: 
Что-то мне упорно подсказывает (хотя не нашел в текстах именно такой формулировки), что пока такая мысль как "я (могу-нужно-должен-...) кого-то убить") окончательно нас не покинула, то ни о какой бодхичитте действия речи быть просто не может (уже приводил ссылку на определение бодхисаттв как достигших первого бхуми), ибо здесь и с бодхичитой намерения и с четырьмя безмерными и с наличием сильного двойственного омрачением (делением на субьект, обьект + действие) еще работать и работать  :Wink:

----------


## Нико

> Вот-вот... в смысле, вот и я в это уперся "рогами" =) и пока сам не разобрался (изучаю вопрос). Однако, где в шести парамитах Вы про убийство что-нибудь нашли? 
> Что-то мне упорно подсказывает (хотя не нашел в текстах именно такой формулировки), что пока такая мысль как "я (могу-нужно-должен-...) кого-то убить") окончательно нас не покинула, то ни о какой бодхичитте действия речи быть просто не может (уже приводил ссылку на определение бодхисаттв как достигших первого бхуми), ибо здесь и с бодхичитой намерения и с четырьмя безмерными и с двойственным омрачением (делением на субьект, обьект + действие) явно что-то ещё не всё в порядке =)


Тоже ещё не вполне разобралась, но что-то мне упорно подсказывает, что тантра -- далеко не для всех. (

----------

Же Ка (21.04.2012)

----------


## Greedy

С чего вы взяли, что бодхичитта действия - это для бодхисаттв на бхуми?
Практикующий встаёт на путь накопления, первый путь (стадию) маханы, когда у него зарождается спонтанная бодхичитта.
Пока спонтанная бодхичитта не зародилась, практикующий практикует в рамках хинаяны.

Бодхичитта намерения - это взывание, молитва к зарождению бодхчитты.
Бодхичитта применения - это развитие зародившейся бодхичитты.
На первых двух путях махаяны практикуют относительную бодхичитту применения. На бхуми - абсолютную бодхичитту применения.

Пока у нас не возникают моменты помощи другим в ущерб своим интересам, бодхичитта у нас не зародилась.
А после того как зародилось, то начинают делать такие практики как, например, тонглен - это одна из практик развития относительной бодхичитты применения.

Если в нас нет этого зерна, которое разрешает нам страдать ради счастья других, то все практики махаяны, связанные с развитием бодхичитты, будут позёрством, самообманом: я вот эту медитацию сделаю и стану немного лучшим человеком, с лучшими способностями, неким источником счастья, которым будут пользоваться другие.
А пока факту результат практики должен быть другим: я вот эту медитацию сделаю, и страдания людей вокруг меня уменьшатся.

И это касается только сутры махаяны. В тантре без этого зерна жертвования собой ради других делать нечего.

----------

Нико (21.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Ну, дело в том, что такое эта бодхичитта действия? Как я понимаю, это выполнение на деле практики шести парамит. Т.е. это можно и нужно делать ещё до 1-го бхуми бодхисаттвы. Если Вы дели обеты бодхисаттвы, то нужно выполнять обеты. Т.е. действовать... Хотя верно, что так называемые "запретные" действия правомерны только в случае наличия настоящего ясновидения.... Запретные действия отличаются от жёстких мер, насколько я поняла этот момент.


Практика шести парами и в тхераваде есть. Вряд ли это сделает бодхисаттой.



> потому что «гнев» может быть позитивным в особых обстоятельствах. Это происходит тогда, когда гнев мотивируется состраданием или является катализатором  побуждающим фактором для благих действий. В подобных редких ситуациях гнев может быть позитивным, в то время как ненависть -- не может. Она совершенно негативна.


Не может. Гнев и ненависть связанны друг с другом. Когда возникает гнев, тогда есть и ненависть. И наоборот.
Это православные только делят жизнь на праведный и неправедный гнев  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> О: Одна из причин необходимости в жёстком противостоянии с человеком, который вам вредит, состоит в том, что, если вы позволите ему это, данный человек рискует привыкнуть к чрезвычайно вредоносным действиям, которые в долгосрочной перспективе приведут его к весьма губительным последствиям.  Следовательно, необходимо принимать жёсткие ответные меры, из сострадания и заботы о других. Когда вами руководит это постижение, частью вашей мотивации для принятия жёстких ответных мер является забота о других.


Т.е. тот же Буш, ведя войну в Ираке и Афганистане, или тот же Обама ведя войну в Ливии, по этой классификации совершали благие дела? Тоже ведь демократию и освобождение от беспринципных диктаторов несли на штыках.



> Мы сознательно пытаемся не дать этим эмоциям одержать над нами верх. Поэтому, даже если появляется некое подобие гнева, мы осознаём это и пытаемся избавиться от него, сознательно развивая в себе сострадание к китайцам.


Интересно, что такое "подобие гнева"? Гнев он или есть, или его нет.

----------


## Же Ка

> ...И это касается только сутры махаяны. В тантре без этого зерна жертвования собой ради других делать нечего.


"Красиво было на бумаге, да помешали овраги..." Мы обсуждаем вполне конкретный пример с убийством. И что при этом на самом деле совершает бодхисаттва... мне это видится так, что из-за привязанности (любви, ...) к одним уничтожает (сострадательно, ...) других. эпитеты в скобках можно вставлять любые, что реально из-за этого меняется? карма убийства вполной мере (и, на мой взгляд, абсолютно верно) достается исполнителю. неведение омрачения двойственного восприятия ("я" "его" того самого) - оно же никуда не девалось (а наоборот - достигло своего апогея в момент приведения в исполнение), не смотря ни на какое там благое намерение ...

----------


## Нико

> "Красиво было на бумаге, да помешали овраги..." Мы обсуждаем вполне конкретный пример с убийством. И что при этом на самом деле совершает бодхисаттва... мне это видится так, что из-за привязанности (любви, ...) к одним уничтожает (сострадательно, ...) других. эпитеты в скобках можно вставлять любые, что реально из-за этого меняется? карма убийства вполной мере (и, на мой взгляд, абсолютно верно) достается исполнителю. неведение омрачения двойственного восприятия ("я" "его" того самого) - оно же никуда не девалось (а наоборот - достигло своего апогея в момент приведения в исполнение), не смотря ни на какое там благое намерение ...


Нужно ещё учесть, что бодхисаттва убивающий в полной мере осознаёт, что накапливает полную карму убийства. Кстати, убийство может быть и не полной кармой оного, это зависит от четырех факторов.... 

А если говорить о неведении омрачения двойственным восприятием, то тогда любое действие по отношению к другим отягощено таким неведением. Опять же возвращаемся к теме "я" простое и "я" самосущее.... И к различию между этими двумя понятиями.

----------


## Же Ка

> Нужно ещё учесть, что бодхисаттва убивающий в полной мере осознаёт, что накапливает полную карму убийства. Кстати, убийство может быть и не полной кармой оного, это зависит от четырех факторов.... 
> 
> А если говорить о неведении омрачения двойственным восприятием, то тогда любое действие по отношению к другим отягощено таким неведением. Опять же возвращаемся к теме "я" простое и "я" самосущее.... И к различию между этими двумя понятиями.


Это я понимаю; как и то, что карма убийства образуется и реализуется ведь не ни с того ни с сего и далеко не спроста она такая тяжелая... значит, в этом что-то есть такого "фундаментально" (не будем доходить здесь до "самосущего", но где то близко =) неправильное. т.е. сам акт убийства - это как бы роспись в этом своём "фундаментальном" неведении, т.е. слабости (а не силе), омрачении (а не ясном осозновании) и т.п. 
пусть даже гнева и ненависти при этом не было (я могу такое допустить), но неведение то никуда не делось, оно только увеличилось, ибо было принято решение о том, что убийтсвом одного что-то можно реально добиться на самом деле...

----------


## Нико

> Это я понимаю; как и то, что карма убийства образуется и реализуется ведь не ни с того ни с сего и далеко не спроста она такая тяжелая... значит, в этом что-то есть такого "фундаментально" (не будем доходить здесь до "самосущего", но где то близко =) неправильное. т.е. сам акт убийства - это как бы роспись в этом своём "фундаментальном" неведении, т.е. слабости (а не силе), омрачении (а не ясном осозновании) и т.п. 
> пусть даже гнева и ненависти при этом не было (я могу такое допустить), но неведение то никуда не делось, оно только увеличилось, ибо было принято решение о том, что убийтсвом одного что-то можно реально добиться на самом деле...


Так тут уже 31 страница на эту тему.... С цитатами из Его Святейшества.

----------


## Greedy

> И что при этом на самом деле совершает бодхисаттва... мне это видится так, что из-за привязанности (любви, ...) к одним уничтожает (сострадательно, ...) других.


Это Вам так видится.
Бодхисаттва-капитан убивал вора, вознамерившегося совершить убийство, не потому что ему стало жалко купцов и у него возникла неприязнь к этом вору.
В сутре однозначно говорится, что бодхисаттва убил вора из сострадания к нему, к тому, что тот своим действием накопит столько негативной кармы, что окажется на многие кальпы в аду.
И у бодхисаттвы здесь единственная мотивация, которая и называется относительной бодхичиттой действия: я буду страдать вместо него. И в рамках этой мотивации он совершает свой поступок.
Единственную пользу, которую бодхисаттва видит и извлекает из этого поступка, - это то, что это омрачённое существо избежало перерождения в аду.

Тот, кто говорит, что такой поступок бесполезен, - не является последователем махаяны.
Тот, кто говорит, что такой поступок невозможен, и на самом деле бодхисаттва подразумевал какие-то личные выгоды для себя или действовал в рамках неприязни, - не знает, что такое бодхичитта.

Этот поступок сродни заботы матери о своём ребёнке. Если мать понимает, что если она не найдёт средства для пропитания, то её ребёнок умрёт, - она может пойти на безнравственные поступки ради сохранения жизни своему ребёнку.
Бодхичитта - это такое отношения ко всем существам.
Так что можно сказать, что это поступок совершается из-за сильной любви. Но не к купцам, а к вору.

----------

Нико (22.04.2012), Пема Дролкар (24.04.2012)

----------


## Же Ка

> ...И у бодхисаттвы здесь единственная мотивация, которая и называется относительной бодхичиттой действия: *я буду страдать вместо него*. И в рамках этой мотивации он совершает свой поступок...


Еще лучше... так у него и омрачение "Я" в полной мере к тому же ещё присутствует + встоль явном виде (в таком ущербном, уничижительном варианте)... Вы точно о Бодхисаттвах здесь говорите? =)
з.ы. проскользнувший было здесь пример о прикрытии собой товарища на поле боя - ничего общего не имеет с такой мотивацией, ибо это спонтанное и совершенное проявление бодхичитты, не из за ущербности своего Я, а скорее из-за его отсутствия или прозрения в этом.
з.з.ы. Не подскажете - на каком бхуми открывается такое (описанное в том же примере) чистое видение будущего?  :Wink:

----------


## Greedy

> так у него и омрачение "Я" в полной мере к тому же ещё присутствует + встоль явном виде (в таком ущербном, уничижительном варианте)...


Омрачения, связанные с "я" существуют у всех, кто не Будда. Так что это не показатель.
К тому же, Будда, не имея омрачений, связанных с самостью, действует ненамеренно. Для описания такого действия приводится пример, например, Брахмы и его обители. Стены его дворца таковы, что он множественным образом отражается, и эти отражения видны в разных мирах. И таким образом, Брахма, не покидая своего дворца, оказывается присутствующим во всех мирах.

Вы можете себе представить, как можно учить Дхарме, не совершая при этом никаких действий, исключительно своим присутствием?

Насчёт ущербного и уничижительного варианта - это Ваша трактовка. Если Вы стремитесь спасти себя, то вышеописанное поведение бодхисаттвы прямо противоречит этому намерению.
Но в махаяне на основе воззрения об отсутствии самости явлений делается вполне чёткий логический вывод: отличать себя от других - это ошибка, вызванная цеплянием за самость.
Поэтому практика становится двоякой. С одной стороны бодхисаттва обязан следовать принятым обетам пратимокши. С другой стороны бодхисаттва обязан искоренять любые страдания всех остальных существ по мере возможности - это его обет бодхичитты. И если возникает конфликт этих обетов, бодхисаттва обязан пойти на ухудшение своих условий практики личного освобождения, вплоть до попадания в ады.

Но практиковать бодхичитту можно только если она есть. Если она не зародилась, и есть какие-то попытки найти выгоду для себя в таком деяниии, то ни к чему кроме падения в связи с отказом от Дхармы это не приведёт.

----------


## Же Ка

> ...Вы можете себе представить, как можно учить Дхарме, не совершая при этом никаких действий, исключительно своим присутствием?..


Да - для этого, например, существует символьная линия передачи Учения. 



> Насчёт ущербного и уничижительного варианта - это Ваша трактовка. Если Вы стремитесь спасти себя, то вышеописанное поведение бодхисаттвы прямо противоречит этому намерению.


Давайте, не будем заниматься оценками трактовок, а постараемся получше подбирать примеры и их обоснование. Под мотивацию "Пусть я буду страдать вместо него" подпадают не только Бодхисаттвы, согласитесь =)
Кстати, ответьте, пожалуйста, на вопрос - на каком бхуми открывается такая способность, как описанное в том же примере ясное видение будущего другого живого существа?

----------


## Greedy

> Под мотивацию "Пусть я буду страдать вместо него" подпадают не только Бодхисаттвы, согласитесь =)


Не только.
Бодхисаттва пользуется трактовкой "пусть я стану буддой, чтобы принести благо всем существам".
При этом принесения блага всем существам - это не концептуальная мысль, а деятельность, благодаря которой у существ становится более счастливая жизнь и появляется возможность достичь окончательного, вневременного счастья.
Ради достижения максимальной эффективности в этой деятельности принимается решение стать буддой.

Если же принесение блага всем существам остаётся лишь мыслью, то невозможны деяния бодхисаттвы, а значит не практикуется и махаяна.
Потому что состояние будды связывается с освобождением от своего личного страдания, которое возникает по причине ошибок в своём личном поведении. А то, что состояние будды будет использовано для блага других - это просто "ярлык".

Когда же принесение блага другим - это самая настоящая деятельность, то состояние будды связывается с возможностью помогать другим каждый момент максимально эффективно.




> Кстати, ответьте, пожалуйста, на вопрос - на каком бхуми открывается такая способность, как описанное в том же примере ясное видение будущего другого живого существа?


На стадии применения - второй путь из пяти путей махаяны. Т.е. до бхуми.

----------


## Же Ка

> С чего вы взяли, что бодхичитта действия - это для бодхисаттв на бхуми?
> Практикующий встаёт на путь накопления, первый путь (стадию) маханы, когда у него зарождается спонтанная бодхичитта.
> Пока спонтанная бодхичитта не зародилась, практикующий практикует в рамках хинаяны.
> Бодхичитта намерения - это взывание, молитва к зарождению бодхчитты.
> Бодхичитта применения - это развитие зародившейся бодхичитты.
> На первых двух путях махаяны практикуют относительную бодхичитту применения. На бхуми - абсолютную бодхичитту применения.
> Пока у нас не возникают моменты помощи другим в ущерб своим интересам, бодхичитта у нас не зародилась.
> А после того как зародилось, то начинают делать такие практики как, например, тонглен - это одна из практик развития относительной бодхичитты применения.
> Если в нас нет этого зерна, которое разрешает нам страдать ради счастья других, то все практики махаяны, связанные с развитием бодхичитты, будут позёрством, самообманом: я вот эту медитацию сделаю и стану немного лучшим человеком, с лучшими способностями, неким источником счастья, которым будут пользоваться другие.
> ...


Вы уверены, что пишите здесь про (уже!) бодхисаттв? Да (в тантре) мы должны учиться видеть в своих Учителях просветленных существ, в себе - Бодхисаттв, но при этом - точно так же твердо - отдавать себе отчет в том, что совершенно не это делает из первых Будд из нас Бодхисаттв. М.б. Вы не заметили или не обратили внимание, но на этот вопрос - кто на самом деле Бодхисаттва - существует однозначное определение [с куда более точным критерием для (само-)проверки - достижение Чистой Земли Бодхисаттв; а не какое-то туманное "зарождение зерна", "развитие зерна"... куда так спешить с выводами, не отведав ещё настоящих плодов, откуда тогда такая уверенность, что это не обычный (или необычный) но сорняк ? =) ] и оно уже здесь прозвучало:



> ...Этот термин часто ошибочно применяется ко всем людям, стремящимся развить бодхичитту – желание достичь состояния будды для освобождения всех живых существ от страданий. Однако в Сардхадвисахасрика праджняпарамита сутре *бхагаваном было разъяснено, что термин "бодхисаттва" может быть применён только к существу достигшего определённого уровня осознавания – первую бхуми (землю бодхисаттвы)*, а до этого момента его называют "джатисаттва". Это учени разъясняется в трактате Нагарджуны "Праджня". Основы мадхъямики" и в трактате Чандракирти "Мадхьямикаватара".
> http://www.dhugherinpoche.ru/bodhisattva.php]...


Далее, какие обеты мы здесь обсуждаем - обеты Бодхисаттв, относящиеся к бодхичитте действия (ибо для практики бодхичиты намерения специальные обеты не нужны), или обеты Джатисаттв?
Чтобы не оставалось неясностей - о чём в этой "сухой логике" определений, приведу понятный для всех made in USSR пример.
Раньше на пути к "светлому будущему" идеалогически верным считалось, что живое существо в своём сознательном развитии должно последовательно проходить стадии октябренка, пионера, комсомольца, коммуниста. Так вот, даже в то время и с той идеалогией, в детском саду еще никому всерьез не приходила  голову идея вербовать в коммунисты  :Cool:  чтобы малыш в порыве своей детской серьезности не продекламировал бы наизусть (еще и на редком, неизвестном тому наречии) на родительском собрании (хотя, конечно, как можно им в этом отказать...) или на тихом часе - под подушкой - самому себе перед лицом своих, сладко спящих - звонко сопящих - куда менее сознательных товарищей, дескать, настанет и его время и он их всех обязательно освободит =)




> Не только.
> Бодхисаттва пользуется трактовкой "пусть я стану буддой, чтобы принести благо всем существам".
> При этом принесения блага всем существам - это не концептуальная мысль, а деятельность, благодаря которой у существ становится более счастливая жизнь и появляется возможность достичь окончательного, вневременного счастья.
> Ради достижения максимальной эффективности в этой деятельности принимается решение стать буддой.
> Если же принесение блага всем существам остаётся лишь мыслью, то невозможны деяния бодхисаттвы, а значит не практикуется и махаяна.
> Потому что состояние будды связывается с освобождением от своего личного страдания, которое возникает по причине ошибок в своём личном поведении. А то, что состояние будды будет использовано для блага других - это просто "ярлык".
> Когда же принесение блага другим - это самая настоящая деятельность, то состояние будды связывается с возможностью помогать другим каждый момент максимально эффективно.
> На стадии применения - второй путь из пяти путей махаяны. Т.е. до бхуми.


Извините, я что-то как то не уследил, а куда при этом всём делась обязательная для всех стадия накопления заслуг и мудрости? Мы её проскочили (поставив сами себе в этой графе зачет автоматом) или просто решили её так незаметно для окружающих переименовать, т.к. делая всё тоже самое, но "под соусом" с обетами Бодхисаттвы - говорят - дают больше дивидентов?

з.ы. Теперь, что касаемо подобных ссылок (часто используемых как к месту так и к не тому) на разные любопытные случаи из предыдущих воплощений Будды (из Джатак)... разьве сам факт их существования как-нибудь оправдывает их слепое копирование ("- могу ли я убить? - да что за вопрос - чем только на заре своего пути не занимались просветленные, а я чем хуже?! к тому же как никак Бодхисаттва, обет вон даже дал - надо приводить в исполнение  :Mad:  ) или делает второстепенным то, что когда Будда действительно достиг просветления, он однозначно высказался, что вот есть поступки благие и не очень, а есть совсем уж неблагие, и что следует накапливайть именно благие и не свершать неблагих.
з.з.ы. У принца Сиддхартхи, говорят, еще гарем был из 500 наипрекраснейших наложниц... А вам слабо?!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Greedy

> М.б. Вы не заметили или не обратили внимание, но на этот вопрос - кто на самом деле Бодхисаттва - существует однозначное определение [с куда более точным критерием для (само-)проверки - достижение Чистой Земли Бодхисаттв; а не какое-то туманное "зарождение зерна", "развитие зерна"... куда так спешить с выводами, не отведав ещё настоящих плодов, откуда тогда такая уверенность, что это не обычный (или необычный) но сорняк ? =) ] и оно уже здесь прозвучало:


Есть узкий смысл, в котором бодхисаттвами называют только арьев. Остальных последователей махаяны называют джатисаттвами.
Такое определение встречется в текстах, в которых описываются бхуми и особые практики арьев-бодхисаттв.

В других текстах бодхисаттвами называют всех последователей махаяны. А те, кто находятся на бхуми - это арьи-бодхисаттвы или махасаттвы-бодхисаттвы

И в сухом остатке остаётся следующее:
- есть тексты, где бодхисаттвами называются только арьи - последователи махаяны.
- есть тексты, где бодхисаттвами называются все последователи махаяны.

По вашей же ссылке (http://www.dhugherinpoche.ru/bodhisattva.php):



> Когда говорится об *обычных бодхисаттвах*, имеются ввиду существа проходящие *первые две ступени пути – путь накопления и объединения*. Второй тип бодхисаттв, это *великие бодхисаттвы – бодхисаттвы-махасаттвы* (санскр. mahāsattva – "великое существо", "[верующее в] великое [учение] существо", "[постигшее] великую [истину] существо"). Этим термином называют *бодхисаттв достигших третьей стадии – ступени видения* – непосредственного восприятия природы реальности.


Чтобы стать последователем махаяны, необходимо зародить в себе бодхичитту. Т.е. последователем махаяны может считаться только тот, кто практикует бодхичитту применения. Так как бодхичитта намерения - это способ зарождения бодхичитты.
Потом уже зарождённую бодхичитту делят на относительную бодхчитту и абсолютную, но это деление бодхичитты применения.

Если Вы не придерживаетесь такой классификации, где бодхисаттвами называют всех последователей махаяны, то в той же сутре про бодхисаттву-капитана говорится, что на тот момент этот бодхисаттва не был арьей. А познал он пустоту, поговорив со служителем ада, в который попал.




> Извините, я что-то как то не уследил, а куда при этом всём делась обязательная для всех стадия накопления заслуг и мудрости? Мы её проскочили (поставив сами себе в этой графе зачет автоматом) или просто решили её так незаметно для окружающих переименовать, т.к. делая всё тоже самое, но "под соусом" с обетами Бодхисаттвы - говорят - дают больше дивидентов?


Никто её не проскакивал.
Первый путь махаяны - это путь накопления. На нём копятся заслуги и мудрость.
В махаяну вступают, т.е. на первый путь, путь накопления, зародив в себе бодхичитту применения.

Ваше же критика сводится к тому, что Вы бодхичитту применения считаете практикой арьев-бодхисаттв. А по факту без неё последователь даже не вступает в махаяну, не говоря уже о том, чтобы пребывать на третьем и следующих путях.

----------

Же Ка (22.04.2012), Оскольд (22.04.2012)

----------


## Же Ка

Добро, Greedy, считаю, что мы здесь уже достаточно полно и откровенно изложили основные свои соображения для того, чтобы можно было (хотя бы попытаться) понять обоснованность таких разных позиции. Чтобы не заходить на повторные круги и закруглится (со своей стороны), признаю за Вами достойную выдержку и знание текстов. Свободного владения материалом за Вами, однако, не заметил (конечно же, всё это в моём нечистом видении) - просто Вам видимо не предоставили пока такой возможности (или из-за очень бережного и осторожного следования тем же текстам). К сожалению, должен Вам сообщить, что классических примеров с заранее известными правильными решениями в жизни, увы, не бывает - хотя это Вы и сами должны прекрасно знать =)

Хочу поблагодарить всех, принявших участие, за (на мой взгляд) интересную и плодотворную дискуссию и желаю избежать нам особо опасных ошибок (-ловушек) в подобных нюансах.

----------


## Кунсанг

Вроде этот капитан и был Буддой Шакьямуни. То есть это Будда был в прошлом этим капитаном. Увидев через ясновидение помыслы разбойника он решил спасти его и купцов. Купцов от смерти а его от адов. Но Сопа лама сказал что для принятия таких решений необходимо обладать ясновидением.

----------

Оскольд (22.04.2012), Сергей Хос (22.04.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Но Сопа лама сказал что для принятия таких решений необходимо обладать ясновидением.


Есть такой нюанс, что в народе ходит мнение, что ясновидение и прочие сверхспособности являются следствием познания пустоты. Т.е. их обладатель-бодхисаттва обязан быть на бхуми.

Но в том же "Драгоценном украшении освобождения" Гампопы (глава 18, "О путях") говорится, что основа для сверхспособностей закладывается на пути  накопления, а в полной мере они реализуются на пути соединения (применения).

А так, не только лама Сопа, но, наверное, почти все ламы говорят, что для совершения экстремальных поступков бодхисаттвы необходимо находится, как минимум, на втором пути.

----------

Оскольд (22.04.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Есть такой нюанс, что в народе ходит мнение, что ясновидение и прочие сверхспособности являются следствием познания пустоты. Т.е. их обладатель-бодхисаттва обязан быть на бхуми.
> 
> Но в том же "Драгоценном украшении освобождения" Гампопы (глава 18, "О путях") говорится, что основа для сверхспособностей закладывается на пути  накопления, а в полной мере они реализуются на пути соединения (применения).
> 
> А так, не только лама Сопа, но, наверное, почти все ламы говорят, что для совершения экстремальных поступков бодхисаттвы необходимо находится, как минимум, на втором пути.


Для ясновидения шаматхи достаточно.

----------

